# el Alzheimer está causado por una invasión masiva de hongos (probablemente Candida Albicans)



## Calimero (25 Jul 2017)

*ADVERTENCIA:

CUALQUIER INFORMACIÓN PROPORCIONADA EN ESTE MENSAJE ES DE CARÁCTER INFORMATIVO Y NO MÉDICO Y NO PUEDE SER TOMADO COMO DIAGNÓSTICO NINGUNO. ESTOY EXPONIENDO MI EXPERIENCIA PARTICULAR Y NO RECOMIENDO NI PAUTO NINGÚN MEDICAMENTO O TRATAMIENTO. SIEMPRE SE HA DE PREGUNTAR A UN PROFESIONAL MÉDICO ANTE CUALQUIER DUDA Y BAJO NINGÚN MODO RECOMIENDO DEJAR MEDICACIÓN,TRATAMIENTO O PAUTA ALGUNA QUE NO SEA APROBADA POR SU PROFESIONAL DE LA MEDICINA. NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE DE LAS CONCLUSIONES Y ACCIONES QUE PUEDAS SACAR DE MI ESCRITO. *


--------------------------------------------------------------​
Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.

Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.

Como entenderéis no escrito este mensaje para hacer elucubraciones y jugar con los sentimientos de las personas. No me mueve la desesperación y las prisas. Ya hace mucho tiempo que tengo asimilado el primer trago cuando se le diagnosticó la enfermedad a mi madre.

Necesito hacerlo público.

Empezaré por el principio: mi madre fue diagnosticada por enfermedad de Alzheimer hace unos 2 años. Ha ido perdiendo capacidades progresivamente durante todo este tiempo. Qué os puedo contar ?, cada día era menos ella y más una niña dependiente. Se nos iba poco a poco.

Los médicos me lo dejaron claro, no hay cura ni investigación avanzada que le pudiera llegar a tiempo. Realmente a los seminarios que asistí me di cuenta que van muy perdidos con el tema.

Dicho lo cual empecé a 'investigar' por mi cuenta hasta llegar a los beneficios del aceite de coco. Qué podía perder? Llevamos 2 meses probándolo y resulta que estamos detectando ( no somos el único caso ) que da la sensación de que la enfermedad está en proceso de regresión. Lo sé, es un tiempo muy corto pero si estuvierais con una persona de Alzheimer cualquier mínimo cambio para bien o para mal en seguida sería evidente.

Me quedé entre contento y extrañado. ¿ Qué estába sucediendo ? A mi madre le atacó físicamente en el sentido que perdió muchísimo peso. Estaba esquelética. Parece ser que hay un porcentaje de pacientes que les pasa eso. Al poco de empezar con el aceite de coco ha recuperado mucho peso y está visiblemente mejorada. Parecía milagroso.

Muy poquito a poco empieza a enlazar ideas, argumentos, conceptos ... antes se perdía continuamente y cada vez le costaba más expresarse. Aunque ellos no sufren, es muy duro ver eso desde fuera.

No voy a contar más detalles porque cualquier familiar sabe de qué trata esta enfermedad.


No soy científico, no creo en las curaciones mágicas, en la homeopatía ni en Dios. Vaya esto por delante. Os paso la secuencia que seguí hasta llegar a la conclusión:



*ACEITE DE COCO*

La primera persona que estableció el beneficio que el aceite de coco provocaba a los enfermos de Alzheimer fue la Dra. Newport. Ella, resumiendo, aseguraba que el aceite de coco proveía al cerebro una vía alternativa de alimento o energía : la cetona en lugar de la glucosa. De hecho se ha hablado a veces del Alzheimer como una 'diabetes del cerebro' debido a la incapacidad de éste para utilizar la glucosa.

Os paso un par links donde se habla de dicha Dra. :

EL ACEITE DE COCO - Mejora la salud cerebral. - YouTube

Luchar contra el Alzheimer con Aceite de Coco | EL ACEITE DE COCO

Genial, parecía una explicación científica convincente. A mi ya me bastaba. No soy un entendido y ya con el aceite de coco había conseguido mucho más que con el cóctel de medicación que recibe mi madre cada día.



*METABOLISMO*

Yo siempre he comido rematadamente mal, un desastre. Me saqué en su momento la ingeniería informática de gestión. Y si os digo la verdad lo hice de pura chiripa. Jamás puede concentrarme en los estudios. Siempre he tenido una niebla, un muro que me impedía asimilar, avanzar. Cuando lo hacía acababa agotado, estresado por el esfuerzo.

He tenido y tengo todavía problemas de piel, de concentración, depresión, de digestión, sensibilidad a la luz, cansancio continuo... la gran mayoría de esos mismos síntomas los ha tenido mi madre durante muchos muchos años. Vaya qué casualidad.

De hecho detectaba un patrón mental parecido de comportamiento - afectación ante el estrés , problemas y pruebas que nos pone la vida. En fin, pensaba que todo esto es normal. Soy su hijo y los padres no pueden elegir qué le pasan o no a sus hijos.

A mi la palabra metabolismo siempre me ha sugerido algo más bien abstracto, intangible y un recurso para que los charlatanes puedan hacer negocio vendiéndote sus hierbas milagrosas.

Nada más lejos de la verdad. Investigando por internet ( surfeando que dirían otros ) me di cuenta que tenía muchísimos síntomas por infección de Candida Albicans. Es como si esa persona que los enumeraba me estuviera describiendo mis males. Me quedé impresionado. No hacía falta hiciera la prueba del vaso de agua ( nada más levantarte escupir saliva en un vaso lleno de agua, esperar 30 min y si salen hilillos o hebras es una síntoma de que el hongo Candida ha pasado a la sangre ). Pero la hice, a media tarde sin ayunar y después de haber comido unas horas antes. Salió positivo. Como era de esperar.

Resulta, qué casualidad, que también recomiendan tomar aceite de coco para 'matarlo' ( realmente es reducir este hongo a niveles normales y confinado dentro del intestino ). De fábula, ya tengo el aceite de coco para mi madre y también lo utilizaré para mi.

Además también se recomienda la reducción de la ingesta de carbohidratos refinados y azúcares. Yo lo hice a la mínima y ridícula expresión. Este hongo se alimenta de la fermentación de estos alimentos y de un PH ácido:

Aquí he parado de escribir para pensar. Dudaba si poner o no un link. No quiero que parezca que estoy haciendo publicidad pero en el canal de youtube que os paso he aprendido de mi cuerpo, de mis síntomas más de lo que jamás la educación y el sistema sanitario me ha enseñado. Por fin he entendido, explicado a mi nivel intelectual, qué es el metabolismo. Por qué nos tenemos que alimentar correctamente y qué sucede cuando tienes unos u otros síntomas:

MetabolismoTV - YouTube

( Gracias por su educación del metabolismo Sr. Suárez. Le debo una y por eso el primer comentario sobre Candida y Alzheimer se lo he puesto en su canal. )


*ESTUDIO CIENTÍFICO QUE RELACIONA CANDIDA Y ALZHEIMER*

Y llegué al siguiente estudio científico semiolvidado de 3 valientes encabezados por el profesor Carrasco que con los recursos que tienen han abierto la posibilidad real entre una infección masiva de hongos y el Alzheimer.

“Factor de riesgo no, yo creo que los hongos son la causa de la enfermedad de Alzheimer”


*TODO ENCAJA*

Todo cobra sentido. Una infección de hongos que lenta y progresivamente va invadiendo el cuerpo hasta que llega al cerebro. Este órgano vital es defendido por el cuerpo como última atalaya o bastión y pone en marcha las única defensas de las que dispone ante un invasor en una zona muy sensible y delicada: libera proteinas beta-amiloide para poner un 'muro protección' una barrera entre el hongo y las neuronas.

Por eso las investigaciones para eliminar esas proteínas fallan una y otra vez. El cerebro está haciendo lo correcto. Nos está haciendo saber que está siendo atacado y el enemigo es, muy probablemente, la Candida Albicans o una combinación de hongos. Todo tiene cada vez más sentido.

Mi madre ha tenido una infección de dicho hongo durante años. Una infección masiva. Estoy seguro de ello porque los síntomas así lo han corroborado durante todos estos años. Y claro, el aceite de coco ( fungicida ) está poco a poco atacando a dicho hongo y mejorando lentamente el estado de ella.

*AL ATAQUE*

Mañana espero me llegue un fungicida natural ( he leído que los que se comercializan pueden hacer generar resistencia al hongo). No duermo desde entonces. La lógica es aplastante, todo me lleva a pensar que empezando el tratamiento la recuperación puede acelerarse notablemente. No me cuesta nada probarlo pero creo que tiene que funcionar. Estoy seguro de ello. Editaré este mensaje en unos días para daros mi impresión. No puedo administrarle dosis altas de ese fungicida dado que al matar dicho hongo se provocará una reacción tóxica en el cuerpo y se tendrá que expulsar toda esa toxicidad. Lo haré pues progresivamente.



Gracias por leerme




--------------------------------------------------------------​
*EVOLUCIÓN*
31/07/2017
Ayer subimos a 1/4 parte del nivel al que queremos llegar del antifúngico elegido.
Hoy mi hermana me ha llamado sorprendida porque la ve en su mejor estado desde hace meses. Puede identificar la utilidad de ciertos utensilios ( un tupper , p.ej. ) y acciones ( decirle de ir a recoger la ropa del tendedero y ponerla en la habitación ). Hay mayor competencia en la fluidez del habla y han aumentado las capacidades para recordar a corto y medio plazo : ha recordado que mi padre puso el móvil dentro de la bolsa de las gasas cuando mi padre lo buscaba. Aumenta la capacidad de relacionar: hablaba del hijo de su hermana.
Resumiendo: mejoría de memoria y pensamientos perceptibles, mayor autonomía y competencias

06/09/2017
Aunque en la anterior evolución que puse los resultados estaban siendo muy esperanzadores no ha habido progresión incluso ha habido una regresión y estancamiento. No está peor que cuando lo empezó pero lo que había ganado mentalmente lo ha perdido. Coincidió justo cuando cambiamos de un tratamiento anticándida por otro pero quiero esperar a terminar el actual y volver a empezar el inicial para dar una valoración. No estoy seguro si es porque el tratamiento anticándida y la eliminación de ésta del cuerpo ha paralizado la progresión. Dentro de 1 mes podré sacar más conclusiones. Espero sean positivas!

07/01/2018
No reacciona ante todas las alternativas naturales suministradas. Dado el deteriorio cognitivo empezamos tratamiento bajo supervisión médica con Fluconazol en función a las pautas establecidas en (Sitio web Catedrático de Microbiología Luis Carrasco ) y restricción de carbohidratos y azúcares ( dieta próxima a la cetogénica ). Seguimos con Aceite de coco, añadimos Omega-3.

12/03/2018
Han pasado dos meses desde el inicio. La enfermedad no avanza, se recupera habilidad en el habla (palabras y competencia en general). Se viste más rápido, está más atenta. Las sensaciones actuales es que la progresión puede llegar a ser positiva y que cada mes se irá dando un paso de recuperación, lento pero seguro.

08/01/2019
He dejado pasar meses antes de actualizar. La progresión de la enfermedad sigue, lenta pero inexorable. Mis conclusiones por ahora están entre la teoría de la Cándida Albicans o una infección cruzada con otros patógenos y la inhabilidad del cerebro de utilizar la glucosa. Intentamos probar el voriconazol pero sólo pudimos un mes, la ventaja de este medicamento es doble, al ser un fungicida de amplio espectro que llega al cerebro bastante bien y además inhibe una enzima encargada de regular la glucosa en el cerebro. Aunque hay estudios contradictorios y tal y como apunta el profesor Carrasco la dirección parece ser esa. Hay una tecla que no consigo dar con ella aunque la sensación es estar cerca. Creo que al llegar a cierto punto de la enfermedad es difícil por medios no médicos llegar a obtener resultados.

08/08/2019
6 meses sin progresión negativa. Creo que la dieta cetogénica está parando o ralentizando significativamente la enfermedad. Mi consejo es intentar llegar a una cetosis lo más profunda posible y cuanto antes mejor.



Os paso recomendaciones seguras y altamente beneficiosas para enfermos que padezcan Alzheimer y que les supondrá una ralentización de esta enfermedad seguro. Evito nombrar suplementos, no tengo claro el beneficio para cada persona :

- Controlar la glucosa. Siempre en ayunas entorno al nivel más saludable: 75-85.
- Ayuno intermitente.
- Eliminación absoluta de azúcares.
- Dieta baja en carbohidratos. Preferiblemente cetogénica.
- Consumo de aceite de coco.

Durante este largo camino me he encontrado absolutas aberraciones médicas y he abierto los ojos ante el Mátrix medicinal en el que vivimos. De repente he visto campañas masivas en los medios de comunicación para vanagloriar según que dietas, medicamentos o consejos y tratar de peligrosos delincuentes y absolutos venenos remedios maravillosos para la salud.

A mi todo este largo camino, al cuál le he dedicado muchas muchas horas, me ha servido para superar una enfermedad autoinmune 'incurable'. Y éste es el gran regalo que me ha dejado mi madre con su enfermedad sin quererlo.


Abrid los ojos.




*Enlaces científicos y referencias aportadas por los participantes en este hilo. (gracias a todos)* (última edición: 28/07/2017)



Spoiler



Test de Cándida con saliva posible campaña publicitaria 'Global Health Trax In' para vender producto probiótico. No está demostrado la saliva sea un test eficaz:
Yeast Overgowth Free Home Test | Global Health Trax

Publicaciones que desmontarían la teoría:
A randomized, double-blind trial of nystatin therapy for the candidiasis hypersensitivity syndrome. - PubMed - NCBI
Candida and Fake Illnesses
AAAAI Professional Resource Center: Position Statement 14

Estudio realizado en residencia de Ancianos donde el uso del aceite de coco reporta una mejoría ostensible en los residentes con Alzheimer:
http://www.aulamedica.es/nh/pdf/9707.pdf

Confirmación hongo Candida en el Alzheimer:
CONFIRMAN PRESENCIA DE HONGO CÁNDIDA EN EL ALZHEIMER.

Prueba de diferentes anticuerpos contra diferentes factores infecciosos en un cerebro diagnosticado con Alzheimer dando positivo:
Polymicrobial Infections In Brain Tissue From Alzheimer's Disease Patients. - PubMed - NCBI

Propiedades fungicidas de beta-amiloide:
Human amyloid-beta acts as natural antibiotic in the brain: Alzheimer's-associated amyloid plaques may trap microbes

Fungi in the Alzheimer’s brain and changing views on amyloid beta | Microbe Minded

Parece ser que el ELA también podría estar causado por un hongo:
Investigan las propiedades del aceite de coco en pacientes con ELA

Aceite de coco y Alzheimer:
El Aceite de Coco para Curar o Prevenir el Alzheimer

Referencia al estudio del profesor Carrasco que mencioné en mi escrito pero esta vez en noticia de RTVE (30/11/2015):
Científicos españoles descubren en cerebros de pacientes de Alzheimer que estaban infectados por hongos de su propia flora - RTVE.es

Aceite de coco: tratamiento alternativo no farmacológico frente a la enfermedad de Alzheimer:
http://www.aulamedica.es/nh/pdf/9707.pdf

Como infecciones microbianas pueden causar la enfermedad de Alzheimer:
How microbial infections might cause Alzheimer’s disease – Melinda Wenner Moyer | Aeon Essays

Dieta ketogénica beneficiosa para el Alzheimer (baja en carbohidratos y azúcares):
el Alzheimer está causado por una invasión masiva de hongos (probablemente Candida Albicans)

Relación del Alzheimer y la microbiota intestinal:
Reduction of Abeta amyloid pathology in APPPS1 transgenic mice in the absence of gut microbiota

Lund University (2017). Gut bacteria may play a role in Alzheimer’s disease:
Gut bacteria may play a role in Alzheimer’s disease

Microbiota-gut-brain axis and cognitive function:
Microbiota-gut-brain axis and cognitive function. - PubMed - NCBI

La población bacteriana de cerebros con Alzheimer es diferente a la de los sanos:
http://www.diariomedico.com/2017/07...-con-alzheimer-es-diferente-a-la-de-los-sanos

Aceite de coco en foro de Alzheimer en inglés:
https://forum.alzheimers.org.uk/showthread.php?57607-coconut-oil

A Fungal Infection in The Brain Could Be Linked to Alzheimer's, Study Suggests:
https://www.sciencealert.com/a-brai...d-be-linked-to-alzheimer-s-new-study-suggests


----------



## carlosjpc (25 Jul 2017)

Gracias a ti por compartir, seguramente todos necesitemos tus conocimientos algún día para una persona más o menos cercana, no habrá tenido tu madre problemas con el colesterol?
Por otro lado hablas del aceite de coco como fungicida y luego hablas de que estas esperando la llegada de un fungicida natural ¿cual?


----------



## Tacañete (25 Jul 2017)

Gracias por tu trabajo. Ya he leído en algún sitio lo que comentas y la teoría parece ir muy bien orientada, incluso hay un caso en Estados Unidos en el que por otras razones tuvieron que inyectar en el líquido de la médula espinal un antifúngico para tratar una infección grave de hongos que tenía un paciente anciano que estaba en las primeras fases del Alzeimer, como efecto secundario esa persona se curó completamente del Alzeimer, aunque dijeron que seguramente era un caso mal diagnosticado.

Hay un científico español muy avanzado en esta teoría que ha intentado hacer ensayos al respecto y no le ha dejado el Ministerio de Sanidad, se lo han prohibido.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Jul 2017)

Gracias por la reflexión y por compartir la experiencia. ¡¡Ánimo con tu madre!!

Intenta eliminar de las dietas los almidones y los alimentos que necesiten ser cocinados. También es importante incorporar el ayuno para depurar el organismo.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Jul 2017)

EDITO: Parece que efectivamente hay un doctor de la UAM que ha ido en el camino de esta teoría:

El alzheimer podría estar provocado por hongos

Eso es interesante y lo desconocía, pero de lo que si estoy seguro es que el Test de la Candida es falso. No se puede saber si hay una infección de hongos por ese test.





-----------


La prueba a la que te refieres, de escupir en un vaso de agua, aparte de la guarrería que es... no tiene base científica por ningún lado y es parte de una campaña por parte de una megacorporación (Global Health Trax Inc) para vender un yogur probiótico. Los mismos que en su propia página web dicen que el test no es "fiable" y que nadie lo reconoce. Aquí puedes verlo con tus ojos:


Yeast Overgowth Free Home Test | Global Health Trax

No me meto si el aceite de coco es bueno para el Alzheimer, no lo sé evidentemente, debería ser probado...lo que si es seguro es que el uso de la Candida para explicar cualquier cosa todavía no totalmente explicada sería más falso que una moneda de tres euros.

Aquí tienes artículos que desmontarían tu teoría:

A randomized, double-blind trial of nystatin therapy for the candidiasis hypersensitivity syndrome. - PubMed - NCBI
Candida and Fake Illnesses
AAAAI Professional Resource Center: Position Statement 14



_
The "Candida spit test" was invented by a multi-million dollar corporation called Global Health Trax Inc. that sells a product called ThreeLac, which is basically concentrated dried yoghurt. We wrote more about their unethical business tactics here: ThreeLac scam. Of course, probiotics are very beneficial to those seeking to replenish their gut flora after use of antibiotics, but probiotics are hardly going to make a serious dent into systemic Candidiasis or any other kind of mycelial Candida infection._


----------



## Santon (25 Jul 2017)

Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.

Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".

Se adelantaba 10 años al pronostico médico !!!!


Había un hilo sobre el tema, pero no lo veo.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Jul 2017)

Calimero, si lo que dice sobre su madre es cierto (Y ojalá lo sea), trate de hablar con algún doctor experto en el tema y tenga cuidado con la administración de ese anti-fúngico con su madre, no es algo para tomarse a la ligera.


----------



## carlosjpc (25 Jul 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Calimero, si lo que dice sobre su madre es cierto (Y ojalá lo sea), trate de hablar con algún doctor experto en el tema y tenga cuidado con la administración de ese anti-fúngico con su madre, no es algo para tomarse a la ligera.



me imagino que ya estará en contacto con medicos que estarán tratandola, al igual que un par de familiares mios lejanos que acabarón muertos en la más absoluta perdida de consciencia en pocos años.

Si el aceite de coco es un alimento que se come en muchos sitios ¿que mal puede hacerle?


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Jul 2017)

pillo sitio para leer con calma


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Jul 2017)

carlosjpc dijo:


> me imagino que ya estará en contacto con medicos que estarán tratandola, al igual que un par de familiares mios lejanos que acabarón muertos en la más absoluta perdida de consciencia en pocos años.
> 
> Si el aceite de coco es un alimento que se come en muchos sitios ¿que mal puede hacerle?



El aceite de coco no es ningún problema, de hecho yo mismo voy a tomar un poco ahora mismo y lo tengo en mi despensa, el problema sería el anti-fúngico del que habla.

El fallo que veo en su teoría es que sea precisamente Candida (Puede ser otro hongo?, la verdad que han hecho un uso abusivo de este tema ) y que el test sea fiable.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



¿Hablado usted con alguna farmacéutica?


----------



## midelburgo (25 Jul 2017)

Hay una conexion clara entre diabetes tipo 2 y alzheimer, y otra entre diabetes y candidiasis. Yo pensaria mas en un triangulo que en una cuestion a 2.


----------



## Nico (25 Jul 2017)

Dos preguntas:

1) Hay aceite de coco "neutral" y "virgen". El segundo tiene olor y sabor a coco y el primero es neutro.

¿ Cuál es el aconsejable ?, ¿ Ambos son comestibles ?

===

2) ¿ Cuál es la "dosis" ?

Una cucharada sopera al día ?, dos ?, ninguna y simplemente hay que usarlo como un aceite normal ?


----------



## TIPOA (25 Jul 2017)

a quien le interese, hay un estudio hecho en valencia en una residencia de ancianos con Alzheimer . os paso el enlace del PDF
http://www.aulamedica.es/nh/pdf/9707.pdf


----------



## Santon (25 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Dos preguntas:
> 
> 1) Hay aceite de coco "neutral" y "virgen". El segundo tiene olor y sabor a coco y el primero es neutro.
> 
> ...




Aquí lo explica este medico.

Creo que es el que viene siguiendo el OP.

Episodio # 883 El Aceite de Coco Mata Hongos - YouTube


----------



## Señor Calopez (25 Jul 2017)

Joder, estas cosas antes se posteaban en el subforo magufadas... ya cualquiera caga hilos en cualquier parte... y lo que es peor, es que se thankean las gilipolleces más absurdas.

Este foro está lleno de gilipollas... es como la cena de los idiotas... el calópez debe haberse propuesto ver cuántos gilipollas pueden tener cabida en este foro antes de colapsar.


----------



## Waterman (25 Jul 2017)

Una de las causas de ciertas demencias REVERSIBLES es una infección, esto es ciencia y esta totalmente documentado.

Por otra parte el alzheimer no se puede diagnosticar con seguridad hasta después de la muerte, haciendo una autopsia

Por tanto es perfectamente posible que la demencia de tu madre no sea alzheimer y sea causada por una infección, esto es totalmente tratable pero sin recurrir a internet ni a métodos experimentales sino desde el hospital donde se este tratando al enfermo


----------



## Satori (25 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Además también se recomienda la reducción de la ingesta de carbohidratos refinados y azúcares. Yo lo hice a la mínima y ridícula expresión. Este hongo se alimenta de la fermentación de estos alimentos y de un *PH ácido*:



la dieta baja en CH o cetogénica tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes, pero que yo sepa ninguna dieta altera el pH del interior del cuerpo.


----------



## Cloaca (25 Jul 2017)

Efectivamente este tema está fuera de temática, pero es de interés.


Calimero, no crees en Dios, la divinidad, etc, en cambio si crees en tu pensamiento, ¿y de donde viene ese pensamiento o certeza?, iluminanos...

Otro que ha despertado en la era de Acuario, jeje.

Dejo un vídeo donde se describe de una manera sencilla, todo el conclomerado de la enfermedad, sin entrar las bases que lo sustentan, pero existentes, el cuerpo es holístico.

Una visión holística sobre el Cáncer por Marta Marcé - YouTube

Estoy acompañando a una persona afectada por Candida, a buscar una vivienda ¡sana!, y es increíble como está el panorama.

El problema *NO* es el hongo, es el entorno donde se desarrolla, que no paramos de generarlo con hábitos insalubres. Puedes tomar ese aceite como "toma de conciencia" pero el problema no es el bicho, es el entorno que lo alimenta, de hecho en un cuerpo sano, la flora está controlada de forma autónoma. Así con todas las enfermedades, no viene ningún bicho a matarnos, somos nosotros que les ponemos la bandeja para que se desarrollen. Dicho de una forma directa un cuerpo de baja vibración, es una diana a cualquier enfermedad. Sube la vibración, y verás como las enfermedades y malestares desaparecen solos....

Es verdad, en la escuela solo nos enseñaron a sumar...


----------



## MasMax (25 Jul 2017)

Madre mía.


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

Luis Carrasco fue profesor mio de virología y colaboraba con un laboratorio donde yo tenía contactos. Es un buen científico. Desgraciadamente creo recordar que tenía problemas de visión que seguro afectaron a su labor. No es un genio pero no es un vendehumos ni mucho menos. No creo que todo sea tan fácil con el alzheimer pero interesante conjetura.


----------



## individualina (25 Jul 2017)

midelburgo dijo:


> Hay una conexion clara entre diabetes tipo 2 y alzheimer, y otra entre diabetes y candidiasis. Yo pensaria mas en un triangulo que en una cuestion a 2.



Correcto. Pero más que diabetes como tercer factor yo pondría niveles bajos de colesterol cerebral como concausa, junto con la dieta, que favorece el aparecimiento de Alzheimer. 

Algo he leído pero no he profundizado en el tema porque afortunadamente no lo he necesitado. Parece que tienen bastante relación las dos cosas según numerosos estudios que no son difíciles de encontrar por internet. 

Lo que viene a decir veladamente que nuestra "querida" pirámide alimenticia basada en los hidratos de carbono de cualquier tipo y el pánico a las grasas (uy!! grasas malas!!) producen *colesterol bajo + càndida desbordada = alzheimer, diabetes y otros.*

Me alegro de que el forero Calimero haya encontrado una manera de paliar aunque sea levemente pero poco a poco ese alzheimer i ese desgaste físico que sufre su madre. Ojalá vea mejoría.


----------



## vivaelaudi (25 Jul 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Efectivamente este tema está fuera de temática, pero es de interés.
> 
> 
> Calimero, no crees en Dios, la divinidad, etc, en cambio si crees en tu pensamiento, ¿y de donde viene ese pensamiento o certeza?, iluminanos...
> ...







Que hay en las mamas de las mujeres a parte de un poco de tejido y algunas glandulas, que no haya en mas partes del cuerpo? Nada , para tener esa incidencia tan brutal, de tumores.

Pero luego , que situaciones se producen en esa parte del cuerpo de la mujer, para que se tenga esa situacion tan peligrosa?....

deducciones logicas:

-que productos usan las mujeres y ahora tambien los hommbres ,que tanto daño producen en esa parte del cuerpo?

-que productos usan incluso desde que son niñas?

lo sabemos todos y todas.

puej, nada , a seguir gaseandose.


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

Aquí está el paper, publicado en Science Reports, una especie de publicación online de Nature. El impact factor es 4.2 comparado con 40 de Nature, pero seguro que es serio. El abstract me suena serio... probaron una serie de anticuerpos contra diferentes factores infecciosos (Herpes Virus, Borrelia, Candida) en un cerebro infectado por alzheimer y salieron positivos para candida. Además encontraron substancias quitinosas, que son propias de los hongos. MUY INTERESANTE. 

Polymicrobial Infections In Brain Tissue From Alzheimer's Disease Patients. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 Jul 2017)

Estaremos a la espera de resultados.


----------



## carlosjpc (25 Jul 2017)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Joder, estas cosas antes se posteaban en el subforo magufadas... ya cualquiera caga hilos en cualquier parte... y lo que es peor, es que se thankean las gilipolleces más absurdas.
> 
> Este foro está lleno de gilipollas... es como la cena de los idiotas... el calópez debe haberse propuesto ver cuántos gilipollas pueden tener cabida en este foro antes de colapsar.



Ahí tienes la puerta.

Cuando alguna persona a la que quieras (si existe) ves que se va apagando sin que la medicina oficial te de ninguna respuesta.
Cuando veas que poco a poco deja de reconocerte, de poder hablar porque ha olvidado el lenguaje hasta morirse, espero que recuerdes que hubo alguien que además de tener el mismo problema intento que las cosas que aprendiera fueran utiles al resto y te arrastres como un gusano que eres a este post de nuevo.

Por cierto, tienes el honor de ser mi primer ignorado


----------



## bocadRillo (25 Jul 2017)

Entro solamente para dar las gracias por este interesante hilo


----------



## ibg_kraft (25 Jul 2017)

Puede que haya una relacion entre el correcto funcionamiento del sistema inmunitario y el desarrollo del Alzeihmer. 

Normalmente la fungemia es tipica en enfermos con inmunodeficiencia, siendo la fungemia la consecuencia de la otra enfermedad y no la causa. 

_La fungemia es la presencia de hongos en la sangre. Es más frecuente en pacientes con inmunosupresión o inmunodeficiencia con fuerte agranulocitosis, enfermos de cáncer o en pacientes con catéteres intravenosos. Recientemente, se ha mostrado que pacientes inmunocompetes que toman infliximab (un tipo de droga) pueden estar en mayor riegos de obtener fungemia._

Fungemia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Puede que el Alzeihmer surja por cuestiones geneticas, y aunque su desarrollo sea inevitable (de momento), los habitos de vida pueden retrasar su aparicion y desarrollo, lo cual incluye alimentacion, ejercicio fisico y un sistema inmunologico debilitado.

Interesante.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Jul 2017)

lowfour dijo:


> Aquí está el paper, publicado en Science Reports, una especie de publicación online de Nature. El impact factor es 4.2 comparado con 40 de Nature, pero seguro que es serio. El abstract me suena serio... probaron una serie de anticuerpos contra diferentes factores infecciosos (Herpes Virus, Borrelia, Candida) en un cerebro infectado por alzheimer y salieron positivos para candida. Además encontraron substancias quitinosas, que son propias de los hongos. MUY INTERESANTE.
> 
> Polymicrobial Infections In Brain Tissue From Alzheimer's Disease Patients. - PubMed - NCBI



Sería demasiado sencillo si fuera verdad (dentro de la difícil tratabilidad de una infección por hongos, y menos en sitios tan delicados). El artículo solo demuestra la presencia de agentes infecciosos compatibles con cándida en una serie de muestras de cerebro de pacientes fallecidos. En absoluto demuestra causa-efecto. Si fuera tan simple, no entiendo a qué se está esperando a tratar con antifúngicos. O a lo mejor es que no es tan simple.


----------



## malibux (25 Jul 2017)

Desde hace unos años, a la enfermedad de Parkinson se la quiere relacionar con partículas tipo "priones", es decir, contagiosas de una forma peculiar. 

How strong is the evidence that Parkinson's disease is a prion disorder? - PubMed - NCBI


A la pobre Borrelia han querido relacionarla con todo, pero al final no parece que sea para tanto. Pero estas nuevas teorías son interesantes, a ver en qué quedan...


----------



## candelario (25 Jul 2017)

vivaelaudi dijo:


> Que hay en las mamas de las mujeres a parte de un poco de tejido y algunas glandulas, que no haya en mas partes del cuerpo? Nada , para tener esa incidencia tan brutal, de tumores.
> 
> Pero luego , que situaciones se producen en esa parte del cuerpo de la mujer, para que se tenga esa situacion tan peligrosa?....
> 
> ...



Yo lo se, pero quiero que lo digas tu.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

ibg_kraft dijo:


> Puede que haya una relacion entre el correcto funcionamiento del sistema inmunitario y el desarrollo del Alzeihmer.
> 
> Normalmente la fungemia es tipica en enfermos con inmunodeficiencia, siendo la fungemia la consecuencia de la otra enfermedad y no la causa.
> 
> ...




Desde luego pero lo interesante es que se ha visto que los Beta amyloids tienen propiedad fungicida! Son como las proteinas del complemento, o como los anticuerpos, atacan a organismos invasores. Los Beta Amyloides son las proteinas que se acumulan en los cerebros de pacientes con Alzheimer y que causan la enfermedad (La reducción de esas proteinas por distintos métodos incluyendo anticuerpos, etc revierte los sintomas!).

Sinceramente, estoy con el OP. Algo tendrá el agua para que la bendigan.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 20:23 ----------




Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sería demasiado sencillo si fuera verdad (dentro de la difícil tratabilidad de una infección por hongos, y menos en sitios tan delicados). El artículo solo demuestra la presencia de agentes infecciosos compatibles con cándida en una serie de muestras de cerebro de pacientes fallecidos. En absoluto demuestra causa-efecto. Si fuera tan simple, no entiendo a qué se está esperando a tratar con antifúngicos. O a lo mejor es que no es tan simple.



Efectivamente. Seguramente no haya un tipo de Alzheimer, sino varios. Y seguro hay un riesgo de contaminación, de que haya candida en todos los cerebros (con alzheimer y no)... pero si has leido el artículo de Carrasco hace unos años se trató a pacientes con alzheimer con fungicidas y SE CURARON. Pero no hicieron la conexión causa-efecto. Pero si huele a fuego, quema como el fuego y hace llamas como el fuego... todo apunta a que sea fuego.


----------



## carlosjpc (25 Jul 2017)

> Desde luego pero lo interesante es que se ha visto que los Beta amyloids tienen propiedad fungicida! Son como las proteinas del complemento, o como los anticuerpos, atacan a organismos invasores. Los Beta Amyloides son las proteinas que se acumulan en los cerebros de pacientes con Alzheimer y que causan la enfermedad (La reducción de esas proteinas por distintos métodos incluyendo anticuerpos, etc revierte los sintomas!).
> 
> Sinceramente, estoy con el OP. Algo tendrá el agua para que la bendigan.



perdona la ignorancia supina, dices que los beta amiloides son proteinas que causan la enfermedad y a la vez dices que tienen propiedad fungicida.
¿no esta esto en contradicción con el hilo en si?


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

carlosjpc dijo:


> perdona la ignorancia supina, dices que los beta amiloides son proteinas que causan la enfermedad y a la vez dices que tienen propiedad fungicida.
> ¿no esta esto en contradicción con el hilo en si?



En absoluto. Se sabe desde hace mucho que en pacientes con Alzheimer se ven placas de una proteina de la cual no se sabe mucho que se acumula y provocan los síntomas del alzheimer. Se sabe que es central en la enfermedad pero no se sabe por qué... y los esfuerzos van a destruir/ reducir las placas de la proteina. Cuando se reducen las placas, se revierten los síntomas.

Lo que dice Carrasco es que igual esa proteína (que otros científicos han visto que tiene actividad fungicida) simplemente está actuando contra la infección, intentando parar a la Candida dentro de la barrera cerebral. Y se sobreexpresa para combatir la infección y por desgracia forma esos cúmulos que causan el alzheimer como efecto secundario. Eso es lo que he entendido yo.

aquí un artículo sobre las propiedades fungicidas del B-Amyloid:

Human amyloid-beta acts as natural antibiotic in the brain: Alzheimer's-associated amyloid plaques may trap microbes -- ScienceDaily

Osea que si, es fungicida pero tiene efectos secundarios que son el Alzheimer.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 20:33 ----------




Santon dijo:


> Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.
> 
> Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".
> 
> ...



Era el Parkinson, creo...


----------



## Zaska (25 Jul 2017)

Madre mía los magufos y la Cándida, no paran. Culpable de todas las enfermedades del planeta y no demuestran nunca nada ni consiguen curar nada.

El business de la Cándida imaginaria es gigantesco, se forran con las marujas depresivas que se lo tragan todo porque pagan los maridos.


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> Madre mía los magufos y la Cándida, no paran. Culpable de todas las enfermedades del planeta y no demuestran nunca nada ni consiguen curar nada.
> 
> El business de la Cándida imaginaria es gigantesco, se forran con las marujas depresivas que se lo tragan todo porque pagan los maridos.



Oye... yo no se tu, pero el Carrasco ese es un virólogo bastante bueno al que conozco personalmente y con el que colaboraba un laboratorio donde yo daba mis primeros pasitos investigadores (lo dejé hace muchísimos años). Le podría llamar muchas cosas, pero magufo probablemente es la última que le llamaría. Por cierto, yo también soy Biólogo Molecular, por sistema no me creo NADA. Pero el tema es muy interesante y leyendo en Pubmed me parece aún más interesante.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Jul 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> Madre mía los magufos y la Cándida, no paran. Culpable de todas las enfermedades del planeta y no demuestran nunca nada ni consiguen curar nada.
> 
> El business de la Cándida imaginaria es gigantesco, se forran con las marujas depresivas que se lo tragan todo porque pagan los maridos.



¿Acaso tomar aceite de coco supone algún peligro para nuestra salud? Deje a la gente en paz, por favor. El forero no se está lucrando, simplemente experimenta con el cuerpo de un ser querido con productos naturales. Si funcionan, pueden salvar la vida de su madre que, de por sí, para la medicina oficial, está ya deshauciada.

Se lo vuelvo a repetir... ¿Qué hay de malo en beber aceite de coco? Y aunque fuera una magufada..., la base del método científico está en no descartar nunca nada y en experimentar... No se pierde nada. Si todos pensáramos como usted, ni hubiera habido ciencia o estaríamos en la Prehistoria.


----------



## Zaska (25 Jul 2017)

Que lo demuestren. Interesantes trabajos, teorías y estudios hay cien mil millones, y todo queda siempre en nada. 

Hace muchas décadas que no se descubre nada en Medicina. Todo queda guardado en los cajones bajo llave o lo que sea que ocurra, pero con los medios que hay hoy en día es ridículo que no se descubran causas y curas para ninguna enfermedad y que no paren de surgir enfermedades nuevas incurables.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 20:49 ----------




Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Acaso tomar aceite de coco supone algún peligro para nuestra salud? Deje a la gente en paz, por favor. El forero no se está lucrando, simplemente experimenta con el cuerpo de un ser querido con productos naturales. Si funcionan, pueden salvar la vida de su madre que, de por sí, para la medicina oficial, está ya deshauciada.
> 
> Se lo vuelvo a repetir... ¿Qué hay de malo en beber aceite de coco? Y aunque fuera una magufada..., la base del método científico está en no descartar nunca nada y en experimentar... No se pierde nada. Si todos pensáramos como usted, ni hubiera habido ciencia o estaríamos en la Prehistoria.



Qué estupidez estás diciendo muchacho. Si todos pensarais como yo no se permitiría que la estafa y la publicidad fradulenta fueran rampantes entre personas desesperadas. Se protegería al enfermo y al que no tiene dinero pero se lo gasta desesperadamente en tratamientos ridículos como ahora van a hacer los que lean esto y vayan a comprarse aceite de coco PARA NADA. Y así todos los días multiplicado por millones de desesperados, ellos metiéndose el dinero al bolsillo. Los timadores te cuentan infinitas historias personales para que te lo creas. Ni caso.


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2017)

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia


----------



## Mitsou (25 Jul 2017)

Tacañete dijo:


> Gracias por tu trabajo. Ya he leído en algún sitio lo que comentas y la teoría parece ir muy bien orientada, incluso hay un caso en Estados Unidos en el que por otras razones tuvieron que inyectar en el líquido de la médula espinal un antifúngico para tratar una infección grave de hongos que tenía un paciente anciano que estaba en las primeras fases del Alzeimer, como efecto secundario esa persona se curó completamente del Alzeimer, aunque dijeron que seguramente era un caso mal diagnosticado.
> 
> Hay un científico español muy avanzado en esta teoría que ha intentado hacer ensayos al respecto y no le ha dejado el Ministerio de Sanidad, se lo han prohibido.



Yo iba a comentar que hace años vi un documental donde un médico estaba convencido de que era en realidad una infección, y comentaba este caso que dices aparte de otros.

La verdad es que si el fungicida a usar no causa efectos secundarios, no se pierde nada. No es el primer caso en el que un familiar que no tiene ningún tipo de conocimiento médico o de biología, consigue a base de estudiar encontrar algo que hasta entonces los investigadores no habían visto (había una película, el aceite de la vida, sobre algo así)


----------



## Diek (25 Jul 2017)

Yo suelo comprar este, es de calidad, esta a buen precio y el envase me parece práctico (sobre todo cuando el aceite esta en estado solido) y reutilizable.

*Amazon España (es)*
*Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml)*
*Precio: EUR 14,99 [Desde]*







*Fecha:* 25/Julio/2017 @ 20:51

*Evolución de Precios*






*ASIN:* B013GBN8MG

```
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B013GBN8MG/Aceite-virgen-extra-org%C3%A1nico-MeaVita/
```
Powered by ShurAmazon 

Lo uso como complemento alimenticio y para cocinar porque no se degrada con altas temperaturas, por cierto, una vez tuve una infección por hongos y probe de todo, incluidos remedios naturales como el aceite de coco o aceite del arbol de té...la verdad es que hasta que no tome antifungicos orales recetados por el dermatologo, no se me fué el problema y aún así costo bastante.


----------



## submarino (25 Jul 2017)

Uy, a ver si hay que invertir en acciones de aceite de coco ::

Investigan las propiedades del aceite de coco en pacientes con ELA 

Parece que lo cura todo. Y coincide algún investigador con el estudio de alzheimer y coco. :rolleye:


----------



## luisito2 (25 Jul 2017)

> Este órgano vital es defendido por el cuerpo como última atalaya o bastión y pone en marcha las única defensas de las que dispone ante un invasor en una zona muy sensible y delicada: libera proteinas beta-amiloide para poner un 'muro protección' una barrera entre el hongo y las neuronas.



Quizás debería elaborar esta parte de su teoría. 

¿Cómo las "proteínas beta-amiloide" crearían un "muro de protección"?

No parece que la ciencia sepa qué son o para qué sirven las proteínas "beta-amiloide" ¿Son un mecanismo de defensa?

Y el "muro" que se forma de estas proteínas, ¿Es el resultado esperado por diseño de ese mecanismo de defensa? ¿O sería el resultado visible de un patógeno que ha logrado sabotear ese mecanismo de defensa?

¿Quizás un patógeno manipula esas proteínas inactivando su capacidad defensiva y haciendo que se acumulen formando ese muro que no debería formarse?

Si la lavadura/hongo Candida está mezclada en esto, diseñar la forma de combatirla podría ser de todo menos obvio. 

Tiene toda la pinta de que los problemas de salud causados por Candida serían el resultado del desequilibrio o perturbación de cierto ecosistema más que de la malignidad propia de este hongo. 

En su estado normal de "levadura" en la flora del intestino Candida parece inocua y hasta beneficiosa. Su salto a la fase de hongo invasivo podría ser la respuesta a una agresión en su medio natural o a un desequilibrio en esa flora intestinal. 

Al parecer las infecciones de Candida aumentaron sensiblemente tras la introducción de los antibióticos en los 40. También todos los primeros astronautas norteamericanos resultaron con infecciones de Candida. ¿Quizás una comida de astronautas demasiado de laboratorio, demasiado esterilizada?


----------



## DEREC (25 Jul 2017)

¿Podrias detallar un poco mas sobre los sintomas que tenias tu y si el aceite de coco ha mejorado alguno de ellos?


----------



## Santon (25 Jul 2017)

Bernstein: Ouverture to "Candide" - YouTube


----------



## telefrancisco (25 Jul 2017)

Y, ¿dónde comprar ese aceite? ¿Cómo tomarlo? ¿Hay alguna guía a seguir?


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

A ver que el aceite no es el tema, el tema es lo de la Candida. Seguramente el aceite tenga alguna propiedad fungicida... pero mejor con fungicidas de esos de los pata negra digo yo.

Anyway... otro artículo de una Doctora Microbióloga sobre el Beta Amiloide como proteina fungicida contra, entre otros, la cándida. 

Fungi in the Alzheimer

Aquí hay tema, lo que me flipa es no haber oído esto antes por ningún otro lado.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Jul 2017)

Si fuesen hongos ya se habría detectado masivamente, digo yo, que no se trata de virus o alguna proteína priónica.


----------



## 4motion (25 Jul 2017)

Gracias por la información y compartir, también científicos españoles atribuían a los hongos el ELA, y tiene mucha lógica, el cuerpo cuanto más alcalino mejor, te recomendaría también darle a tu madre abundante zumo de limon y semillas de lino molidas un potente antioxidante que junto al aceite de coco que ya estás utilizando se complementara bien para luchar contra esos hongos y privarles de lo que les gusta que son los entornos llenos de azúcar. 

Ánimo y a seguir así. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Jul 2017)

Muy interesante el hilo, mañana cuando me levante haré la prueba del vaso de agua, ya que curiosamente esta semana en uno que suelo tener en la mesilla vi un hillillo largo muy raro y me dejó extrañado, justo hoy me encuentro este hilo.
Lo del Alzheimer y los hongos ya lo había leido antes y me sorprendió.
Buen hilo.
Yo también me sumo a los que tienen dudas con el tema del aceite de coco, que no tengo ni idea de como se consume ni nada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Jul 2017)

sisebuto dijo:


> Si fuesen hongos ya se habría detectado masivamente, digo yo, que no se trata de virus o alguna proteína priónica.



A mí es lo que no me cuadra. Si es tan obvio, ya hace tiempo que deberían estar en la pista y haciendo ensayos... si no curando ya, a estas alturas, la enfermedad.


----------



## 4motion (25 Jul 2017)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, mañana cuando me levante haré la prueba del vaso de agua, ya que curiosamente esta semana en uno que suelo tener en la mesilla vi un hillillo largo muy raro y me dejó extrañado, justo hoy me encuentro este hilo.
> Lo del Alzheimer y los hongos ya lo había leido antes y me sorprendió.
> Buen hilo.
> Yo también me sumo a los que tienen dudas con el tema del aceite de coco, que no tengo ni idea de como se consume ni nada.



El aceite de coco lo puedes usar tal como harías con el de oliva, por ejemplo yo me hago una tortilla francesa con ese aceite ahora acabo de cenar una, al principio te puede parecer distinto su sabor si lo comparas con el de oliva luego ya no notarás la diferencia, yo lo compro en grandes superficies, Bm, eroski, etc etc. es un bote que cunde mucho y que en invierno solidifica en el propio bote si hace mucho frio pero luego en la sarten vuelve a su estado aceite con el calor. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (25 Jul 2017)

lowfour dijo:


> A ver que el aceite no es el tema, el tema es lo de la Candida. Seguramente el aceite tenga alguna propiedad fungicida... pero mejor con fungicidas de esos de los pata negra digo yo.
> 
> Anyway... otro artículo de una Doctora Microbióloga sobre el Beta Amiloide como proteina fungicida contra, entre otros, la cándida.
> 
> ...



Todos estos artículos que linkais son del 2015, que ha pasado estos 2 años? se ha descartado esta hipótesis?


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (25 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que foromedicina o cómo se llame tiene su propia guardería oculta en la que se lo pasan pipa con las ocurrencias de los doctores en chiringología de burbuja. Si existiese una correlación entre la candidiasis y el Alzheimer ya estaría documentada. ¿No has considerado la posibilidad de estar exagerando una mínima mejora en cognición perfectamente atribuible a la suplementación omega3 que le estás dando a tu madre con el aceite de coco? En tu lugar me preocuparía de adquirir hábitos que lo retrasen porque tiene un componente genético y le dejaría la investigación a los que conocen el tema


----------



## Stock Option (25 Jul 2017)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A mí es lo que no me cuadra. Si es tan obvio, ya hace tiempo que deberían estar en la pista y haciendo ensayos... si no curando ya, a estas alturas, la enfermedad.



¿Que es lo que no te cuadra? Si se encuentra una solución adiós a la pasta para investigación, los viajes y estancias en congresos...El investigar ad infinitum es el único medio de vida de muchos chupopteros.

De las grandes enfermedades que azotan al ser humano que alguien me diga una sola investigación a la que se haya dado carpetazo tras haber obtenido una cura.


----------



## Rodas (25 Jul 2017)

El ajo es un antifungíco natural totalmente recomendable, ademas de tener otras muchas saludables propiedades.

Esta es una presentación muy adecuada, en mi opinión. Hay otras


CIRKUVIT PERLAS DE AJO BOTE 180 PERLAS: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2017)

La hipótesis infecciosa, en muchas enfermedades neuro degenerativas si se está estudiando bastante ( y su relación con la flora intestinal). Bajo esa hipótesis creo que se está probando un medicamento basado en el azul de metileno, un desinfectante que antes se usaba mucho. Creo que ahora mismo están ya en estudio clínico en humanos.

Blues progression: From a dye to a placebo to an Alzheimer


----------



## Santon (25 Jul 2017)

PokemonVilnius dijo:


> olia el parkinson's



Sí, es verdad, era el parkinson.

pero quien sabe si no tienen ambas enfermedades correlación fungica.


----------



## tixel (25 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



Grandisimo mensaje. Lo mejor que he leido nunca en esta foro y en el tengo leido grandes cosas. Mi enhorabuena y mucha suerte con la recuperación que os deseo. Lo hablaré con mi madre que tiene una tia que tambien esta perdiendo cada dia. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mitsou (25 Jul 2017)

El argumento de que si fuera por eso o por lo otro ya estaría descubierto es de traca.


----------



## 4motion (25 Jul 2017)

submarino dijo:


> Uy, a ver si hay que invertir en acciones de aceite de coco ::
> 
> Investigan las propiedades del aceite de coco en pacientes con ELA
> 
> Parece que lo cura todo. Y coincide algún investigador con el estudio de alzheimer y coco. :rolleye:



EL ELA es otra posible enfermedad causada por hongos, tienes información de científicos españoles acerca de ello. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## François (25 Jul 2017)

Cuidado con empezar a tomar ajo, limón y aceite de coco a mansalva porque en un organismo no acostumbrado lo puede alterar y crear fácilmente problemas donde no había ninguno antes.


----------



## Stock Option (25 Jul 2017)

François dijo:


> Cuidado con empezar a tomar ajo, limón y aceite de coco a mansalva porque en un organismo no acostumbrado lo puede alterar y crear fácilmente problemas donde no había ninguno antes.



No crea que sea peor para el organismo que cebar al borregomatrix con antidepresivos, antialergicos, antibióticos...


----------



## 4motion (25 Jul 2017)

François dijo:


> Cuidado con empezar a tomar ajo, limón y aceite de coco a mansalva porque en un organismo no acostumbrado lo puede alterar y crear fácilmente problemas donde no había ninguno antes.



Coño si tomas agua a mansalva también puedes reventar, el forero solo por su relato el cual sinceramente me ha emocionado es una persona cabal además de un buen hijo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Martok (25 Jul 2017)

Animo y un abrazo


----------



## helen_borrado (25 Jul 2017)

Decid marcas, por favor.


----------



## Maestro Panda (25 Jul 2017)

Santon dijo:


> Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.
> 
> Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".
> 
> ...




Hace poco que se investiga ese procedimiento, pero con perros entrenados.

El olor de la enfermedad: ¿huelen los perros el cáncer y otras dolencias? - Sociedad - Mundiario


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Yo creo que foromedicina o cómo se llame tiene su propia guardería oculta en la que se lo pasan pipa con las ocurrencias de los doctores en chiringología de burbuja. Si existiese una correlación entre la candidiasis y el Alzheimer ya estaría documentada. ¿No has considerado la posibilidad de estar exagerando una mínima mejora en cognición perfectamente atribuible a la suplementación omega3 que le estás dando a tu madre con el aceite de coco? En tu lugar me preocuparía de adquirir hábitos que lo retrasen porque tiene un componente genético y le dejaría la investigación a los que conocen el tema



Hay mucho friki por el Internet, claro está. Pero tu sabes que durante años y años y años nadie se podía imaginar que las úlceras estaban causadas por una bacteria (Helicobacter Pylori) hasta que un investigador se la tomó para así obtener una úlcera y demostrar causa efecto? Si recuerdas se atribuían las úlceras al estrés y nervios y no se qué mas... Pues eso, que lo obvio a veces se deja pasar. 

Yo creo que vivimos un momento fascinante de la comprensión de las relaciones simbióticas que tenemos con las bacterias y otros organismos. Se está demostrando cada vez más una relación directa entre el microbioma (las bacterias y sus ratios que tenemos) del tracto intestinal y afecciones inmunológicas, neurológicas y endocrinas. 

Sin ir más lejos. Hace tres años me rompí un hombro y me han tenido que operar un par de veces, con el consiguiente carpet bombing de antibióticos que te deja la flora intestinal del revés. Pues ha sido eso y mi estómago no se ha recuperado, ha afectado a mis valores hepáticos, a los ácidos grasos... tenía la vitamina D por los suelos (y una bajona existencial importante), me han surgido alguna alergia alimentaria... y de remate me ha dado una reacción autoinmune en la piel que casi palmo. 

Está clarísimo el efecto regulador del sistema inmune que tiene la composición de bacterias en el tracto intestinal, y la relación del sistema inmune con inflamación, alergias y con el sistema nervioso. La vitamina D también está relacionada con la variedad de flora intestinal, y se ha visto que deficits de vitamina D causan depresión. También se ha visto que grandes dosis de vitamina D reducen de forma significativa los síntomas positivos de la Esquizofrenia y también de Bipolares. 

Se ha demostrado que determinadas composiciones en el microbioma están relacionadas con depresiones. 

Cada vez se hacen más transplantes de materia fecal para reestablecer el balance de la flora intestinal... Basicamente te dan una pastilla de mierda de otra persona para que tu tracto intestinal recupere un balance positivo. 

Creo que vamos a tener muchisimas sorpresas entre el triángulo tracto intestinal (y sus bacterias) + Sistema Inmune + Sistema nervioso. 

Fascinante.


----------



## Zaska (25 Jul 2017)

Cualquier foro de enfermos es un hervidero de gente desesperada probando todo tipo de tratamientos, el 99%-100% solo es una pérdida de dinero que va a parar a los bolsillos de los estafadores, herbolarios, médicos alternativos, etc. Siempre será así, la desesperación es una mina de oro. El problema es que este tipo de cosas salten a los foros de otras materias fuera de los foros de enfermos. No se deberían permitir este tipo de hilos aquí. SIEMPRE hay gente que saca pasta que amablemente pasa un link


----------



## PEPEYE (25 Jul 2017)

Es muy interesante el tema. Desde mi punto de vista faltan estudios clinicos que ratifiquen el tema , lo cual no quiero decir que no me los crea y el problema,como casi siempre es la financiacion 
Respeco al aceite de coco, organico, es como decir aceite de oliva organico, que yo sepa no hay otro, es como decir aceite de coco vegetal
Cualquier informacion sera un placer leearla


----------



## McFly (25 Jul 2017)

individualina dijo:


> Correcto. Pero más que diabetes como tercer factor yo pondría niveles bajos de colesterol cerebral como concausa, junto con la dieta, que favorece el aparecimiento de Alzheimer.
> 
> Algo he leído pero no he profundizado en el tema porque afortunadamente no lo he necesitado. Parece que tienen bastante relación las dos cosas según numerosos estudios que no son difíciles de encontrar por internet.
> 
> ...




Tu comentario es sencillamente brillante!

Estoy leyendome el hilo alucinado y me creo muchas cosas de las que estoy leyendo en el.

Te cuento que desde hace 2 años estoy haciendo el friki y cuidandome lo maximo que puedo con el objetivo de no envejecer ( tarea imposible) o frenar el proceso lo maximo posible.
Casi todos los días escribo en mi blog lo que hago y lo que voy experimentando y mira chico...que te voy a decir...el blog tiene mucha gente que lo lee, por tanto pienso que es interesante. 

A lo que voy!

A base de leer y releer estudios e informes recientes llego a la conclusion de que hay 2 cosas que aceleran el envejecimiento:
El azucar y los carbohidratos y ambos hacen lo mismo! disparar la insulina!

Además de deporte he cambiado mi dieta restringiendo azucar a cero y carbohidratos los justos! 

Para evitar disparar la insulina con los carbohidratos tomo cada dia metformina que restringe los azucares de indice glucemico alto a nivel intestinal sin dejarlos entrar siquiera al organismo de forma que evitamos pico de insulina.

Mis niveles de glucosa son perfectos aun siendo taliban del azucar lo que en principio me llevo a un sindrome de abstinencia impresionante.

A dia de hoy como de vez en cuando algun dulce porque los hacce mi esposa y negarse podria suponer un conflicto diplomatico pero en lineas generales no lo pruebo.

despues de una año y medio con mi plan puedo asegurar que no soy mas joven pero si que me siento mas joven!

He perdido 12 kilos y hago deporte 3 veces por semana sin mataarme

La capacidad cognitiva es impresionante, la atribuyo a la metformina.

Hago cena alcalina a diario, y lo mas importante! NO HE RESTRINGIDO EN ABSOLUTO LAS TAN MALEFICAS GRASAS!!!

Y ahora me llego a este hilo y es que todo absolutamente todo encaja!!!

Los carbohidratos estan priorizados en nuestra dieta moderna! los productos manufacturados todos contienen azucar y la bolleria industrial campa a sus anchas!

cada cierto tiempo hago innovacciones en mis habitos y cuento como me va pero lo mejor de todo es que nunca doy cátedra! nunca doy explicaciones cientificas. Solo cuento como me va lo que hago.

Tambien intento autofagiar lo maximo posible y activar AMPK pero eso ya quizas sea otra historia...o quizas no.

No quiero ser Spammer en este mi foro favorito así que no nombraré mi blog. Si alguien esta interesado que me mande privado.

Volviendo al hilo ....me ha dejado alucinado! +10000000!!!!


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2017)

McFly dijo:


> Tu comentario es sencillamente brillante!
> 
> Estoy leyendome el hilo alucinado y me creo muchas cosas de las que estoy leyendo en el.
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de la metformina, pero haciendo cetogenica o casi, no te da ningún problema?

Pasame tu blog por mp. Gracias.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Jul 2017)

Comparto todo lo que dices, Mcfly. Yo hice la prueba quitándome el pan, el trigo, las legumbres y las harinas. El azúcar en sí mismo no lo probaba. Si es cierto que tomo azúcares a través de la fruta. 

Básicamente mi dieta consiste en frutas, verduras, hortalizas, lácteos, carne y pescado. Además, procuro practicar meditación. Y os juro que es como si alcanzaras poderes extrasensoriales. El sexto sentido se te agudiza. Intuiciones certeras que me dejan flipadísimo :8::8:. Pero es que a nivel cognitivo el nivel de concentración y de resolución de razonamientos y problemas es IMPRESIONANTE. La memoria..., trabaja a un ritmo impresionante. Tanto la de corto plazo, la de trabajo, como la de largo plazo. Lo dicho..., flipante. :8:


----------



## individualina (25 Jul 2017)

McFly dijo:


> Tu comentario es sencillamente brillante!
> 
> Estoy leyendome el hilo alucinado y me creo muchas cosas de las que estoy leyendo en el.
> 
> ...



Gracias McFly, no soy ninguna experta. En relación a tu experiencia te voy a sugerir algo un poco offtopic en relación al hilo, pero bueno, lo dejo aquí por si a alguien le interesa.

Prueba a tomar stevia (en infusión, o una hoja por la mañana y otra por la tarde p.ej., olvídate de edulcorantes con stevia, son un robo y tienen un 0'5% de stevia o menos, un timo) y tú mismo verás que cada vez necesitarás menos la metformina. 

Esa planta hace mucho más bien que el químico, lo verás tú solo, y sin efectos secundarios. Cada vez necesitarás menos metformina, tú mismo encontrarás la dosis adecuada para que no te baje demasiado el azúcar.

Mi padre lleva tomándola 3 años (le insistí bastante para que rectificara su alimentación, cómo has hecho tú, y para que probara la planta) y ha tenido que reducir el químico a la cuarta parte... Su médico por supuesto se ha sorprendido de que está como un toro, con peso y analíticas perfectas, y de haber tenido que reducirle tanto la met, pero él se ha callado el remedio. 


*


----------



## lowfour (25 Jul 2017)

Ya en offtopic... la dieta paleo es la ostia. La probé hace 4 años, aunque no dejé los lacteos del todo. Fue fulminante. Fue como quitarme 5 años de encima, perdí peso, tenía una energía brutal, mi cuerpo estaba como a los 25. Pero sobre todo me quité las gafas de matrix y vi la mierda con la que nos alimentan en los supermercados. 

El 70% o así del supermercado es harinas, azucares, arroces y derivados. Y luego lácteos (con azucar). Por que? Por que es sano? Nooooo, porque el ratio caloría/kg es elevadísimo y son muy estables, no necesitan frío, aguantan mucho tiempo y se hacen con materias primas baratas. Es el producto alimentario perfecto... para la industria. Y además son la ostia de adictivos. Es heroína pa comer. 

Fue como cuando Neo ve los numeritos del matrix y lo comprende todo. 

Leed, leed sobre los lobbys alimentarios, los malditos cereales tóxicos, los azúcares... flipas. 

Desgraciadamente el accidente del hombro primero y luego tener un churumbel ha hecho que sea muy complicado mantener una dieta paleo estricta. Hay que comprar fresco todos los días, cocinar bastante... es complicado. Así que ahora solo como un 70% paleo y todo sin gluten. 

Tengo un amiguete sueco que es un especialista paleo, el tio también es biólogo o algo así... tenía una enfermedad autoinmune de las articulaciones, se puso a estudiar sobre la dieta, y ahora es un auténtico gurú. Y está fresquísimo. Otra amiga tenía Crohn... pues nada, lleva años con el paleo y está también fresquísima. 

El único problema del paleo es que aumentas el consumo de carne una barbaridad... eso está asociado a cánceres y tal, de modo que lo ideal es tirar para las verduras, el pisto, el pollo, etc.


----------



## Indignado (25 Jul 2017)

Tomar leche de coco para alimentar el cerebro de cetonas :: , por cierto en Suecia las recomendaciones oficiales son dietas LCHF para el tratamiento de ciertas enfermedades (entre ellas el Alzheimer si no recuerdo mal )



lowfour dijo:


> Ya en offtopic... la dieta paleo es la ostia. La probé hace 4 años, aunque no dejé los lacteos del todo. Fue fulminante. Fue como quitarme 5 años de encima, perdí peso, tenía una energía brutal, mi cuerpo estaba como a los 25. Pero sobre todo me quité las gafas de matrix y vi la mierda con la que nos alimentan en los supermercados.
> 
> El 70% o así del supermercado es harinas, azucares, arroces y derivados. Y luego lácteos (con azucar). Por que? Por que es sano? Nooooo, porque el ratio caloría/kg es elevadísimo y son muy estables, no necesitan frío, aguantan mucho tiempo y se hacen con materias primas baratas. Es el producto alimentario perfecto... para la industria. Y además son la ostia de adictivos. Es heroína pa comer.
> 
> ...



Pase por el subforo consumo responsable donde hay un hilo de casi 1000 páginas sobre el tema , y paleo no implica consumo alto en carne.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Jul 2017)

Stock Option dijo:


> No crea que sea peor para el organismo que cebar al borregomatrix con antidepresivos, antialergicos, antibióticos...



no , no creo que sea peor pero el forero francois creo lleva algo de razon. voy a hablar respecto al ajo pues tomo uno crudo cada mañana y , hay mañanas en que al ir cortandolo me da sensacion de empacho, cuando me pasa eso, intuyo que es una señal del cuerpo que tiene suficiente cantidad de ese alimento, por decirlo facilmente, y los dos dias siguientes por ejemplo no lo tomo. 

por otra parte, mi abuela ( dep) padecio alzheimer y si me acuerdo de que nunca habia tenidoel azucar alta pero cuando tenia la enfermedad los niveles de glucosa los tenia mas alto.
que paso con la posible relacion directa del aluminio en los alimentos y el alzheimer? tambien lei hace tiempo que alimentos que contenian aluminio mas carbohidratos era una combinacion por lo menos peligrosa para contraer esta enfermedad.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Jul 2017)

No es ninguna tontería.

Es como lo del dicloroacetato para el cáncer.

Mi abuelo materno murió de alzheimer (Estuvo 9 años desde que empezó más o menos en serio) y dicen también que pasa de abuelos a nietos. Mi madre siempre ha sido muy olvidadiza y está obsesionada con que va a tener alzheimer.

También hay estudios que dicen que el cancer y el alzheimer son como 'contrapuestos', si te da una cosa, la otra no.

Igual no se llega a nada concluyente y es puro placebo, pero si consigues mejorar la calidad de vida de alguien, eso que te llevas.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Jul 2017)

Mitsou dijo:


> El argumento de que si fuera por eso o por lo otro ya estaría descubierto es de traca.



De traca es soltar que la cándida se come la mielina y que se cura con aceíte de coco. No sé si de traca o de guion de serie B.


----------



## Ms13 (25 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ....
> 
> *Yo he descubierto cosas que la ciencia oficial tardará en descubrir tiempo*, pero contarlas gratis como ha hecho el que abre el hilo lleva a que se llene todo de hijos de puta faltando al respeto (en este ya desde la segunda página). Y yo ya no tengo el ánimo ni la salud para soportar esas cosas. La estupidez humana me supera, una vez que he quedado absolutamente convencido de que es imposible luchar contra ella, y menos razonando.
> ....



¿Piensas publicar algo sobre ello? ::


----------



## allseeyingeye (25 Jul 2017)

Coño, justo esta leyendo esto ahora mismo ::

Es decir, ya he hablado por aqui antes del tema de los parasitos..

Pero ya ha sido casualidad la sincronia de ahora !


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jul 2017)

Los americanos llaman Diabetes tipo 3 al Alzheimer.


----------



## Sonico (25 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> 21 días de estudio.
> 
> 40% de mejoría...
> 
> Enterarse de estas cosas* en un puto foro* de mierda perdido de la mano de dios, me pone de muy mala leche.



Eso pasa porque pasamos mucho de la tele por su basura política, pero yo ya lo había visto en un documental en la 2.
Sobre todo lo de que era una especie de diabetes cerebrar y más aún fué muy interesante porque había una familia de sudamérica que la padecían todos y de una forma muy agresiva y los estaban estudiando. Fué un documental verdaderamente interesante, aunque hablaban de los hongos, tampoco dejaba claro que fuera este el único responsable y más bien un triángulo de cosas incluido la predisposición genética ya que estando todos expuestos a los mismo hongos, sólo unos individuos sufrirían este mal y otros en las mismas condiciones no.
Siento no recordar el nombre del documental, pero es muy reciente, lo ví hará un par de meses.

Y burbuja no es un puto foro... con cariño...


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2017)

No hay nada de magufada haya hongo o no lo haya el aceite de coco en la dieta va a evitar la acidificacion. Si quitamos refinados como azucar y harinas aun alcalinizamos mas la dieta.

A mi me estuvo dando el urologo unos polvos blancos para basificar la orina. Tenia sintomas como dolor articular y muscular, alergia y asma y meaba fuego.

Mi dieta era altisima en azucar eso acidifica y van detras huesos, sistema circulatorio y nervioso.


----------



## Ms13 (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> A este tipo de comentarios me refería con que no hay que echar margaritas a los puercos, cosa que ya avisa el Evangelio hace unos dos milenios.



Te has ofendido por una simple pregunta.

Vamos que no has descubierto nada y te dedicas a fanfarronear por el foro.


----------



## Ultra Chad (26 Jul 2017)

La Cetosis Nutricional Podría Ser Clave Para Una Salud Óptima

*Las Enfermedades Han Demostrado Beneficiarse de una Dieta Cetogénica*


La obesidad y las enfermedades cardiacas, así como la enfermedad de Alzheimer y el cáncer tienen algo significativo en común—todas son causadas por la resistencia a la insulina y leptina
Al llevar una alimentación de grasas de alta calidad, baja en carbohidratos, logrará una cetosis nutricional; un estado metabólico en el que el cuerpo quema grasas en vez de glucosa, como combustible principal.
Mantener una cetosis nutricional podría tener beneficios para la salud en enfermedades como la obesidad, diabetes, cáncer, epilepsia, enfermedad de Alzheimer, Parkinson, esclerosis lateral amiotrófica, esclerosis múltiple, autismo, migrañas, lesiones cerebrales traumáticas, síndrome de ovario poliquístico y muchas más

**************

Puedes buscar más info sobre la dieta cetogénica en internet.
La página del Dr Mercola tiene muy buena info al respecto.

Este es también un muy buen resumen 
La dieta cetogénica - Una visión general -- Salud y Bienestar -- Sott.net

**************

Te lo puedo resumir aún más







Una dieta cetogénica saludable es una dieta* alta en grasas, moderada en proteinas, y reducida en carbohidrátos*

En la imagen que he adjuntado, esa pirámide nutricional, tienes ciertas explicaciones.

*LA CLAVE ES INGERIR COMIDA REAL, NO LA BASURA ULTRAPROCESADA QUE LA GENTE COMPRA EN EL SUPERMERCADO*

Para ayudar a la transición a una dieta así, lo primero es eliminar al 100% los azucares y harinas.
También ayuda el simple ayuno, o el ayuno intermitente (por ejemplo ayunar 16 horas al día, y alimentarte en una ventana de 8 horas)


Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer I. Tratar el cáncer y adelgazar | Cancer Integral

Este es un blog bastante famoso de internet sobre el cancer, pero esos consejos nutricionales son perfectamente válidos para lo que buscas
El blog lo lleva un tal Alfonso Fernández , tiene un foro en el que posiblemente te podría dar información extra sobre la dieta cetogénica


**********************

*El Aceite de Coco: Cuatro Cucharadas de Este “Alimento para el Cerebro” Podría Prevenir el Alzheimer*

Resumen del artículo

Un estudio de casos documentado por la Dra. Mary Newport habla sobre los cuerpos cetónicos, un combustible alternativo para su cerebro, que puede ser producido cuando su cuerpo convierte la grasa (a diferencia de la glucosa) para utilizarla como energía. Una fuente principal de cuerpos cetónicos son los triglicéridos de cadena-media (MCT)
Normalmente, la grasa que consume debe ser mezclada con la bilis antes de ser descompuesta para su sistema digestivo. Los MTCs van directamente a su hígado en donde son convertidos en cetonas, evitando la bilis por completo. Posteriormente, su hígado manda las cetonas al torrente sanguíneo, lo que ayuda a transportar las cetonas a su cerebro para ser utilizadas como combustible
Los estudios demuestran que las cetonas parecen ser el combustible favorito para los cerebros de los pacientes que padecen Alzheimer o diabetes
Usted puede estimular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos consumiendo aceite de coco. Se determinó que poco más de dos cucharadas de aceite de coco podría suministrar su cuerpo con 20 gramos de MTCs, que es la cantidad que puede ayudar a prevenir las enfermedades degenerativas neurológicas
Este artículo enlista otras formas que pueden ayudar a prevenir el Alzheimer y la Diabetes, así como la forma para mantener su mente aguda


ACEITE DE COCO EN AMAZON
Amazon.es: aceite de coco

ACEITE MCT EN AMAZON ( MEJOR OPCIÓN, ALGO MAS CARO)
https://www.amazon.es/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eld-keywords=aceite+mct&rh=i:aps,k:aceite+mct


ACEITE ESENCIAL DE ORÉGANO (PARA TRATAR LA CANDIDA ALBICANS)
https://www.amazon.es/Aceite-Esenci...56&sr=8-1&keywords=aceite+esencial+de+oregano


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Jul 2017)

Pillo sitio en hilo interesante.


----------



## McFly (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Lo que has descubierto de la metformina es la punta del iceberg, McFly. Hay un estudio que lleva algo menos de un año (y va a durar seis) para tratar de determinar si alarga la vida en la población general, que ya saben que sí en ciertos subgrupos de población (diabéticos).



Lo conozco. Se trata del proyecto TAME Time Aging.metformin effects.

Todo está relacionado con la restricción calórica vía restricción de azúcares. Activación de AMPK, autofagia y renovacion de células como hacen los senoliticos. Lo podemos conseguir nosotros mismos después de una sesión de entrenamiento autofagiando con AMPK a tope y haciendo la siguiente comida aportando quercitina que está en la cebolla por ejemplo. Eso sería una renovación natural de nuestras células después de una autofagia de 30 minutos ...no se...yo hago todas esas paridas y m van cojonudas.
Ahora estoy probando algo nuevo después de las vacaciones pero aún no escribí pq necesito más tiempo.

Estoy evitando el café después de comer pq aumenta la resistencia a la insulina y no quiero ver la insulina ni en pintura, de forma que despierto, tomo café ( no afecta pq no como y por tanto no inyectó insulina) me voy a correr con ayuno de 10 horas tras despertarme. A la vuelta tomo metformina, reishi y b12, me ducho y ya desayuno pero sustituyo el café por el té verde y te digo que me va cojonudo!!!

Ya me habéis pedido bastantes el nombre del blog por privado y el móvil es un coñazo....os pongo fotos el nombre del blog 

Frenar el envejecimiento - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Jul 2017)

Era muy escéptico con remedios milagrosos y dietas milagrosas... hasta que logré controlar una enfermedad rara que me aquejaba y aqueja pero que ya no se manifiesta (Soy joven, fuerte... pero este trastorno suponía un grave deterioro en mi calidad de vida durante ciertos episodios) Finalmente logré eliminar los horribles síntomas (cognitivos) asociados a esta enfermedad gracias a un remedio que un individuo compartió en internet

Simplemente, con una dosis precisa de una vitamina del Grupo B. Si alguien quiere información se la paso por mensaje privado. Estoy interesado en nuevas formas de dieta más saludables, tienen una influencia tremenda en alguno... pero también soy consciente de que hay mucho vendehumos al acecho intentando aprovecharse. Uno debe lidiar con el vendehumismo y los hábitos nocivos de nuestro estilo de vida...es díficil encontrar el equilibrio, pero os aseguro que poco a poco se puede.


----------



## Castellano (26 Jul 2017)

Santon dijo:


> Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.
> 
> Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".
> 
> ...



Hay perros que detectan el Alzheimer...más claro el agua, no sé si serán hongos, pero algo hay, no es por generación espontánea 
Espero que den con la tecla, mi abuela falleció hace 14 años de Alzheimer y seguimos igual que entonces


----------



## NTJ_borrado (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Imbéciles aparte... bingo con la canela. Y relacionado y pista: el azúcar no es malo, el azucar refinado es veneno puro. La canela es uno de los alimentos que puede aguantar miles de años sin corromperse. El otro... es la miel.



Pero si la miel es azucar simple en casi un 95%. Nutricionalmente no hay ninguna diferencia con bebidas azucaradas como la coca cola, que tambien aguanta miles de annos sin descomponerse y por la misma razon.


----------



## species8472 (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



No eres el primero que lo sospecha. Leí (no me acuerdo donde), que una señora era capaz de detectar ciertas enfermedades por el olfato. No me acuerdo si era canceres o alzeihmer pero los detectaba incluso antes de que las pruebas dieran positivo. ¿cómo lo hacía? Decía que esas personas olían a moho

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 01:09 ----------




Santon dijo:


> Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.
> 
> Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".
> 
> ...



Justo esto es lo que había leido!


----------



## Tacañete (26 Jul 2017)

ibg_kraft dijo:


> Puede que haya una relacion entre el correcto funcionamiento del sistema inmunitario y el desarrollo del Alzeihmer.
> 
> Normalmente la fungemia es tipica en enfermos con inmunodeficiencia, siendo la fungemia la consecuencia de la otra enfermedad y no la causa.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero no deja de ser curioso que en casos de Alzeimer el cerebro se lie a fabricar placas amiloides que es una defensa natural contra los hongos.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (26 Jul 2017)

Castellano dijo:


> Hay perros que detectan el Alzheimer...más claro el agua, no sé si serán hongos, pero algo hay, no es por generación espontánea
> Espero que den con la tecla, mi abuela falleció hace 14 años de Alzheimer y seguimos igual que entonces



Como cojones puede ser causada por una infeccion una enfermedad con claro componente genetico? Estamos idiotas?

Los perros no detectan el Alzheimer. El sistema nervioso esta protegido del resto del cuerpo por la barrera hematoencefalica (un nanofiltro similar a los rinnones, para entendernos), y un bicharraco relativamente gigantesco como la Candida no es capaz de atravesarla a no ser que este comprometida por otra enfermedad o que haya directamente un agujero en el craneo, por no hablar que la concentracion del bicho en la sangre necesaria para que hubiese una infeccion cerebral significativa ya habria matado quince veces al paciente de fungemia primero. Y la fungemia es la tipica enfermedad que solo aparece en enfermos terminales de sida.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 01:14 ----------




Tacañete dijo:


> Ya, pero no deja de ser curioso que en casis de Alzeimer el cerebro se lie a fabricar placas amiloides que es una defensa natural contra los hongos.



Simplemente, las coincidencias existen.

El pancreas de los pacientes con diabetes tambien fabrica placas amiloides en gran cantidad. Mira, otra causa del Alzheimer.


----------



## carlosjpc (26 Jul 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Era muy escéptico con remedios milagrosos y dietas milagrosas... hasta que logré controlar una enfermedad rara que me aquejaba y aqueja pero que ya no se manifiesta (Soy joven, fuerte... pero este trastorno suponía un grave deterioro en mi calidad de vida durante ciertos episodios) Finalmente logré eliminar los horribles síntomas (cognitivos) asociados a esta enfermedad gracias a un remedio que un individuo compartió en internet



si no explicas un poco más la enfermedad que te aquejaba o los sintomas es difcil que nadie sepa si lo necesita.


----------



## species8472 (26 Jul 2017)

ibg_kraft dijo:


> Puede que haya una relacion entre el correcto funcionamiento del sistema inmunitario y el desarrollo del Alzeihmer.
> 
> Normalmente la fungemia es tipica en enfermos con inmunodeficiencia, siendo la fungemia la consecuencia de la otra enfermedad y no la causa.
> 
> ...



Un sistema inmunitario fuerte es necesario y un para ello hay que tomar vitamina C y muy importante vitamina D.

Pero es que en España nos da el sol...jajajajaja. En España casi la mitad del año el sol no incide verticalmente lo suficiente para generar vitamina D, y el resto del año a poco que trabajes dentro de la oficina no tomarás lo suficiente. Sin viatmina D el sistema inmunitario no funciona, así de simple. Normalmente era de varios catarros al año, una bronquitis y faringitis casi crónica. Empecé en Septiembre a tomar vitamina C y D...desde entonces tengo un sistema inmunitario de hierro, ni catarros, ni faringitis ni nada.


----------



## Tacañete (26 Jul 2017)

Mitsou dijo:


> Yo iba a comentar que hace años vi un documental donde un médico estaba convencido de que era en realidad una infección, y comentaba este caso que dices aparte de otros.
> 
> La verdad es que si el fungicida a usar no causa efectos secundarios, no se pierde nada. No es el primer caso en el que un familiar que no tiene ningún tipo de conocimiento médico o de biología, consigue a base de estudiar encontrar algo que hasta entonces los investigadores no habían visto (había una película, el aceite de la vida, sobre algo así)



"El aceite de Lorenzo", una película muy recomendable. Gracias al trabajo de ese padre cientos, o miles, de personas tienen un tratamiento eficaz para una enfermedad rara y horrible en la que nadie metía un duro en investigación.


----------



## Leovigildo (26 Jul 2017)

Pillo sitio en hilo interesantísimo para leer con calma.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Jul 2017)

Tacañete dijo:


> "El aceite de Lorenzo", una película muy recomendable. Gracias al trabajo de ese padre cientos, o miles, de personas tienen un tratamiento eficaz para una enfermedad rara y horrible en la que nadie metía un duro en investigación.




Muy buena película. Y drama, pues aunque el padre encontró la cura, para su hijo fue tarde. Aunque pudo ayudar a los hijos de otros.


----------



## species8472 (26 Jul 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Como cojones puede ser causada por una infeccion una enfermedad con claro componente genetico? Estamos idiotas?
> 
> Los perros no detectan el Alzheimer. El sistema nervioso esta protegido del resto del cuerpo por la barrera hematoencefalica (un nanofiltro similar a los rinnones, para entendernos), y un bicharraco relativamente gigantesco como la Candida no es capaz de atravesarla a no ser que este comprometida por otra enfermedad o que haya directamente un agujero en el craneo, por no hablar que la concentracion del bicho en la sangre necesaria para que hubiese una infeccion cerebral significativa ya habria matado quince veces al paciente de fungemia primero. Y la fungemia es la tipica enfermedad que solo aparece en enfermos terminales de sida.
> 
> ...



Las casualidades en sistemas complejos, como el cuerpo humano, no son casualidades. Si en un análisis médico te detectan muchos más linfocitos que la media esperada no es una casualidad, es que tienes una enfermedad. Si se te tapona la nariz y segregas moco no es casualidad, es que el cuerpo está luchando contra un agente agresor en las fosas nasales. Si genera anticuerpos de un virus en particular no es casualidad, es que está luchando contra ese virus en cuestión. Y si genera mecanismos de defensa contra hongos no es casualidad, es que hay hongos colonizando el organismo


----------



## Indignado (26 Jul 2017)

Tema ya tratado en el foro por cierto 

Científicos descubren que cerebros de pacientes de Alzheimer estaban infectados por hongos de su propia flora

Científicos españoles descubren en cerebros de pacientes de Alzheimer que estaban infectados por hongos de su propia flora, Telediario - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## landsberguer (26 Jul 2017)

Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, murió con 96 años sufriendo este mal. Longeva como ella sola, no tenía otro padecimiento. No tenía diabetes, digería el azúcar de cojones y eso que comía lo que no estaba en los escritos. Senilidad ya tenía algo desde 20 años antes por ciertas manías que le detecté. Pero del resto de la salud estaba perfecta. 

Del Alzeimer no se sabe casi nada. Pero casi nada. A cierta edad ya ni lo distingues de otras demencias seniles más comunes, por eso no fue diagnosticada antes. Porque todavía conservaba memoria. Pero su deterioro fue progresivo.. tanto que diría que se murió de simple agotamiento de las pilas (los hermanos de mi abuela son longevos como ellos solos). 

No puedo decir gran cosa, solo que como decía Sócrates, en el fondo solo sabemos que no sabemos nada, ni siquiera si tiene curación, si es genético, si es una degeneración de las neuronas debido a un gen defectuoso o es multifactorial o si hay varias causas. Todos los casos de Alzeimer son demencia senil, pero no toda demencia senil es Alzeimer.


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (26 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pillo sitio



yo tambien


----------



## McFly (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Mc Fly, el café (bueno) es mucho mejor de lo que han dicho los besugos habituales durante decadas ("cientificos americanos han concluido que bla bla"). No busques el limite de perfeccion en una unica dimension (insulina). El cafe y el te verde no son equivalentes, toma ambos si el cuerpo te lo pide.
> 
> Otra cosa, aunque no he leído exhaustivamente tu pagina, creo que te falta algo muy importante relacionado con el glutation. Escríbeme y te lo cuento, si es que no lo tienes ya por ahí.
> 
> ...



El café es .... No se como decirlo...necesito café par vivir! Soy muy cafetero! Pero he leído en varios sitios que tomado después de comer reduce la acción de la insulina y el páncreas necesita inyectar más, por eso despierto habitualmwnte a las 7:30 y tomo un café, llevo a mi esposa al trabajo y las 9:00 salgo a correr.

Ya a la vuelta es cuando desayuno.

Por tanto corro con los tanques de servicio diario de energía vacíos y con AMPK activado lo que hace que el hígado queme las reservas de grasa a hierro.!

Así he perdido 12 kilos sin mucho esfuerzo.

Mientras hay insulina en tu cuerpo no puedes adelgazar pq los tanques de servicio diario están llenos. Tienes que vaciarlos para que AMPK entre en servicio y comience a quemar de los tanques almacén (reservas de grasas)

Bueno....esto puede sonar aquí escrito una frikada pero a mi me va bien.

Yo trabajo por las tardes y tengo a mi suegra en la cocina siempre lo que quiero decir con esto es que para una persona que viva sola o para alguien que eche más horas que un reloj en el trabajo cuidar su alimentación es prácticamente imposible.

Soy un firme defensor de las estructuras familiares convencionales y opino que todo lo que nos están metiendo como hábitos modernos no son más que ensayos sociales como por ejemplo vivir solo sin hijos o que una mujer tenga que renunciar a su maternidad porque prefiera hacer una carrera profesional que no la llevará más que a la frustración de nunca ser madre.

Todos esos experimentos nunca superarán al confort del trabajo en equipo.

Yo trabajo por las tardes, mi esposa por la mañana a jornada reducida ( menos dinero pero más tiempo libre) mi suegra está en casa o de lo contrario viviría sola y se la pasa en la cocina .

Nunca comemos nada.manufacturado, primero y segundo todos los días, cuchareo y verduras a tope, yo limpio por las mañanas, hago la compra, si algún niño se pone malito yo lo llevo al médico y por la tarde se encarga la madre....sin muchas cosas que nos hacen funcionar en equipo y funcionamos bien! Muy bien! Todo lo demás son experimentos sociales!

Un detalle. Mi hijo de 6 años es mi pequeño pelota. Hace todo lo que hago yo y por supuesto no quiere azúcar. Mira que casualidad ...cumple siete el mes que viene y es el único de su clase al que aún no se le cayó ningún diente!!!! Esta claro que el azúcar acelera el envejecimiento.


----------



## ProfePaco (26 Jul 2017)

Efectos para la salud


Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​

El aceite de coco contiene una gran proporción de ácido láurico, una grasa saturada que eleva los niveles de colesterol en la sangre aumentando tanto la cantidad de lipoproteína de alta densidad (HDL) colesterol y la baja densidad de lipoproteínas (LDL).20​ Aunque esto puede crear un perfil más favorable total de colesterol en la sangre, esto no excluye la posibilidad de que el consumo persistente de aceite de coco puede aumentar el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular a través de otros mecanismos, en particular a través del notable aumento sobre el colesterol en la sangre por el ácido láurico.20​ Debido a que la mayoría de la grasa saturada en el aceite de coco es ácido láurico.20​ El aceite de coco puede ser preferido sobre el aceite vegetal parcialmente hidrogenado cuando se utilizan grasas sólidas en la dieta.21​

Aceite de coco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Jul 2017)

desde cuando se permiten las magufadas en el principal??


----------



## 4motion (26 Jul 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Efectos para la salud
> 
> 
> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​
> ...



Si claro lo de siempre, de esto no se llevan viajes ni congresos por la face. 

Llevo años tomando aceite de coco y el colesterol lo tengo perfecto con tendencia al bueno y disminución del malo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpringao (26 Jul 2017)

Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.

Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.

Después una esofagitis con una sospechosa mancha blanca en la úvula.

Y sospechando del hongo, entre otros factores, me he empezado a hinchar a cápsulas de ajo. Pues resulta que la esofagitis que me ha acompañado AÑOS ha remitido al mínimo en cuestión de 2 meses. Flop. ¡Ya ni me acordaba como era vivir sin esta mierda!.

De la condropatía estoy mejor. Se ha detenido el avance y ya no me duele por las noches.

Gota. Algún episodio de ácido úrico anual, ahora es historia. Finiquitada.

La mancha desapareció al poco tiempo.

Y encima la dermatitis atópica, que me azotaba extremadamente, va a ser el primer verano que no la sufro en 20 años. 

No entiendo muy bien el mecanismo, o si es el ajo, o si soy alérgico al trigo, o qué pollas. Pero me estoy poniendo mogollón de contento.

Por si te puede ser útil saberlo. O a quien sea, claro. ¡Comed ajo!. O al menos probarlo. Podría ser mejor que el aceite de coco y creo que solo puede hacer bien. O muy bien.







Ajo. El bactericida y antiséptico natural. Que está bueno (y si no te gusta, en cápsulas vale baratísimo y no sabe ni huele a nada). Que tiene tantas propiedades beneficiosas que paso de ponerlas. Al que le interese que lo mire.


----------



## Arian (26 Jul 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Efectos para la salud
> 
> 
> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​
> ...



Mire, yo quitando las grasas trans, hidrogenadas y demás mierdas, con el resto no me corto. Las que están de forma natural en los alimentos no veo por qué he de reducirlas al mínimo. Se ha demonizado a las grasas y no al puto azúcar, ya se sabe que médicos bien untados se han dedicado a decir que las grasas eran las culpables de todo. De toda la vida en los pueblos se ha comido carne, embutidos sin aditivos claro, quesos, mantequillas y resto de lácteos enteros... y no había tanto problemas. Son los carbohidratos lo que nos mata, y el sedentarismo también, pero las grasas son muy necesarias (como digo las trans no claro).

La industria del azúcar pagó a científicos para culpar a las grasas de las enfermedades cardiacas

Me cago en su puta estampa, les pagan y mienten como bellacos, y les da igual las consecuencias sobre la salud de millones de personas.


----------



## Cipotex (26 Jul 2017)

Si fuera culpa del hongo cándida, con tomar un antifúngico sistémico tipo fluconazol u itraconazol y en teoría estarías curado...¿no?? Parece una teoría interesante, pero hay que rascar mucho en ello...Un anciano suele tener defensas bajas, y con un Alzheimer terminal el pobre no puede ni quejarse de que tiene un picor molesto, pues ya ni hablan....


----------



## Calimero (26 Jul 2017)

Elpringao dijo:


> Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.
> 
> Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias!!! 

una de las razones por las que escribí el mensaje en este foro es porque lo miran decenas de miles de personas y descubres cosas impensables cuando la gente va intercambiando opiniones y experiencias.

Casualmente tengo condromalacia rotuliana desde hace muchísimos años también!!. Siempre me ha llevado por el camino de la amargura y nunca entendí porque venían y se iban los síntomas aleatoriamente.

Te he escrito privado.


----------



## Cloaca (26 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> No soy yo para decir que se puede discutir en este hilo y que no, pero cada concepto no relacionado que comentais (olores que curan, o el envejecimiento prematuro de las células mamarias y el desarrollo del cáncer) no responden a nada de lo que ha planteado el OP, solamente generan controversia y confusión.
> 
> Y creo que el tema es muy concreto y acotado.
> 
> Si queréis tratar esas teorías seriamente crear un hilo, de otro modo parece que solamente aprovecháis cualquier lugar para soltar vuestras ideas independientemente del tema a discusión.



Otro que se pasa la vida viendo pasar olas, midiéndolas, catalogándolas, sin enterarse de lo que es el mar. Mente determinista cerrada.

Pues no, el cuerpo no es determinista, es el resultado de infinidad de actores participantes. La enfermedad no es mas que el resultado de un desequilibrio con su entorno, por no seguir el camino de la Naturaleza.

Restaurar ese equilibrio natural es mas costoso y menos beneficioso, que matar "bichos" con francotiradores para cierta industria. ¿Donde quedó el conocimiento de nuestras abuelas? ¿Ellas nos decían tómate esta pastilla?. Son ellas las que nos trajeron, no los laboratorios.

Si queréis saber cuan nefasto es un hábito, compararlo con una situación que la harías hace cientos o miles de años en un entorno natural. Por ejemplo beber agua, ¿alguna vez se bebió agua de un grifo con cloro?, joder, se bebía de los ríos y manantiales sin químicos, y en un proceso de movimiento contínuo, rocas, sol etc. y de mar para las purgas.




¿Calimero has probado el agua de mar?, tomada iso o hipotónica.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2017)

Lo de que aparezca candida me da en la nariz que va a ser algo parecido al colesterol va a ser un ente añadido pero no el causante del problema.

La candida aparece en la vagina de la mujer por cambios de ph. Que llegue al sistema nervioso debe de ser mas dificil pero no imposible. Solo necesita que la barrera protectora haya caido y el ph adecuado hace el resto.

De nuevo vamos a que la alimentacion moderna es la que hace el trabajo sucio y lo demas son infecciones oportunistas o consecuencias indirectas pero no la causa.

Con dietas altas en grasas de origen natural (la grasa de coco entra en la ecuacion) se evitarian muchos de estos problemas de salud que ahora son habituales por la bazofia que come la gente.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 09:30 ----------




4motion dijo:


> Si claro lo de siempre, de esto no se llevan viajes ni congresos por la face.
> 
> Llevo años tomando aceite de coco y el colesterol lo tengo perfecto con tendencia al bueno y disminución del malo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk



Lo de las grasas saturadas ya hay mil estudios que prueban que es falso, pero mientras a la industria alimentaria le venga bien para vender mierdas light, lo seguiremos oyendo muchos años.


----------



## Elpringao (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!!!
> 
> una de las razones por las que escribí el mensaje en este foro es porque lo miran decenas de miles de personas y descubres cosas impensables cuando la gente va intercambiando opiniones y experiencias.
> 
> ...



Sí hombre. Así con la tontería de un post que afortunadamente no te ahorras, puede que demos con algo, o que le sea práctico a alguien.

Llevo décadas deambulando por los especialistas y a veces la cosa más irrelevante es la que te enciende la bombilla.

Sospecho MUCHO de la cándida para bastantes cosas que padezco. Sospecho también del mal que me causan (ahora, porque antes no) el trigo (los bocadillos, la cerveza, el gluten, los bollitos o las harinas de mierda, aún no lo tengo claro) y mirando los efectos del ajo, parece que soy la persona más indicada para consumirlo, porque lo tengo casi todo.

Está todo relacionado. Y no se enlazarlo ni el verdadero motivo. Pero con poder paliar los efectos y hasta deshacerme de ellos, me doy con un canto en los dientes. Después de tanto puto tiempo dando palos.


----------



## Arian (26 Jul 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de que aparezca candida me da en la nariz que va a ser algo parecido al colesterol va a ser un ente añadido pero no el causante del problema.
> 
> La candida aparece en la vagina de la mujer por cambios de ph. Que llegue al sistema nervioso debe de ser mas dificil pero no imposible. Solo necesita que la barrera protectora haya caido y el ph adecuado hace el resto.
> 
> ...



Yo en cuanto termine el aceite de oliva que tengo voy a probar el de coco a ver.


----------



## TIPOA (26 Jul 2017)

Lo vuelvo a postear por segunda vez.

Yo lo uso con mi suegra desde hace unos 4 meses.
le di dos meses seguidos y no te algo de mejoría, y después hemos parado otros dos meses a modo de descanso a ver que sucedía. desde el lunes volvemos a tratarla otra vez en periodo de dos meses y descansos de otros dos.. esto lo hacemos porque ella tiene colesterol alto, no por otra razón y no queremos mas riesgos innecesarios.
SI, TIENE UNA LEVE MEJORÍA... y esta tomando dos cucharadas de desayuno una por la mañana y otra al mediodía,
en el estudio hablan de dar dos cucharadas SOPERAS dos veces al dia.


aquí esta el pdf
http://www.aulamedica.es/nh/pdf/9707.pdf 

es un estudio publicado por la Universidad de Valencia

Resumen
Introducción: la enfermedad de Alzheimer es la demencia
más prevalente en la actualidad. En cuanto al
tratamiento, no existe cura farmacológica definitiva, con
lo cual son necesarias nuevas alternativas terapéuticas.
En este sentido, los triglicéridos de cadena media suponen
una fuente directa de energía celular y pueden ser
una alternativa no farmacológica a la muerte neuronal
por falta de la misma, que se produce en los enfermos de
Alzheimer.
Objetivo: evaluar el impacto que tiene el aceite de coco
en la evolución de la demencia tipo Alzheimer, en cualquier
grado de demencia. Asimismo, determinar si existe
influencia en dicha mejora, de variables como el sexo y
padecer o no diabetes mellitus tipo II.
*Material y métodos: estudio prospectivo realizado en
pacientes con demencia tipo Alzheimer, con un grupo
control y un grupo de intervención al que se le administró
40 ml/día de aceite de coco virgen extra. Los parámetros
evaluados han sido las puntuaciones del test del miniexamen
cognoscitivo de Lobo, pre y postintervención en ambos
grupos.*
*Resultados: se observó en los sujetos que tomaban el
producto un aumento estadísticamente significativo de la
puntuación del test MEC-LOBO y, por consiguiente, una
mejoría del estado cognitivo, mejorando sobre todo las
mujeres, los que no tenían diabetes mellitus tipo II y los
pacientes graves.
Conclusión: este estudio, aunque preliminar, demuestra
la influencia positiva del aceite de coco a nivel cognitivo
en los pacientes con Alzheimer, siendo esta mejoría
dependiente del sexo, de la existencia o no de diabetes y
del grado de demencia*

Esta tendencia se podría deber a la
teoría apuntada por algunos investigadores basada
en que en *un porcentaje del 40% de los enfermos de
Alzheimer, la demencia se debe a una mala utilización
de la glucosa, pero a nivel cerebral, independientemente
de la utilización que se dé en el resto
del organismo*. Por lo tanto se podría apuntar con
nuestros resultados, que en realidad se trata de una
especie de diabetes cerebral tipo III. Este razonamiento
abre otras vías de investigación, y permite
plantear la posibilidad contraría a la idea de partida
del estudio, de que* el aceite de coco, no solo mejora
a los enfermos de Alzheimer con DMII, sino a todos
los enfermos con demencia, sea cual sea la etiología,
independientemente, y como apuntan otros trabajos,
de que disminuye la resistencia a la insulina de los
que padecen DMII25*


----------



## Labrador (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



Interesante tema que sacas a la luz en donde dibujas la relación causa-efecto de la enfermedad mental de tú abuela y tu condición actual con la candida y el aceite de coco como remedio para ámbos problemas.

Se agradeceria información detallada sobre:

La edad de tu abuela cuando fue diagnostificada, tipologia de Alzheimer (aparición temprana o tardia), si ha habido más casos de familiares directos, etc....
Tu edad, peso, habitos alimenticios del pasado y actuales, etc...

Sobre Alzheimer te pongo varios enlaces donde acidos grasos omega 3, especialmente EPA/DHA parecen prometedores en retrasar el desarrollo de la enfermedad:

Omega-3 Fatty Acids in Early Prevention of Inflammatory Neurodegenerative Disease: A Focus on Alzheimer's Disease

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2854051/

http://doctormurray.com/new-researc...-b-vitamins-in-preventing-alzheimers-disease/

Sobre Candida, a parte de ajustar la dieta tal vez deberías echar un vistazo a:

http://lalimpiezahepatica.blogspot.com.es/2008/04/resumen-de-cmo-hacer-la-limpieza.html

Es un proceso que incluye la limpieza de colón y favorece la eliminación de parasitos. Tal vez esa neblina mental y cansancio de la que hablas podría ser debido a un higado intoxicado. Personalmente he realizado la primera LH hace 2 semanas y los resultados han sido satisfactorios. 

También tienes enemas especificos contra parasitos al igual que alimentos a incluir en la dieta habitual como: ajo, pipas de calabaza, semillas de lino, jenjibre, etc...

Mucho animo.

s2


----------



## Santon (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Escribeme y te detallo lo que puedes hacer para mejorar, y mucho.



Y por qué no lo pones por aquí y lo compartes con todos mejor ???????


----------



## CrazyExpat (26 Jul 2017)

La mayoria de enfermedades mortales que afectan a nuestras generaciones son debidas a la dieta y estilo de vida...cancer, ataques al corazon, diabetes, parkinson, alzheimer.

Muchas de ellas son son incluso reversibles si te nutres (!=comer) bien, la info esta ahi fuera.


----------



## McFly (26 Jul 2017)

La limpieza hepatica puede salir mal...no la hago ni en pedo

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 10:15 ----------




4motion dijo:


> Si claro lo de siempre, de esto no se llevan viajes ni congresos por la face.
> 
> Llevo años tomando aceite de coco y el colesterol lo tengo perfecto con tendencia al bueno y disminución del malo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk



Como lo tomas? dosis y preparacion pls...


----------



## The man (26 Jul 2017)

Me encanta burbuja.info

Cuento cándido expuesto!!!

Hace 12 años la candida destruía la retina también. Pero no se ha quedado ciego, no? :: Un científico español descubre el hongo causante de su propia ceguera | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

En fin criaturillas: candida = alzheimer = ceguera; posiblemente picazón en coño )

Este necesita pasta para seguir investigando él y su conglomeraado de contactos )


----------



## McFly (26 Jul 2017)

Elpringao dijo:


> Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.
> 
> Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.
> 
> ...



El ajo es la ostia pero....conoces la pasta verde?? se usa mucho en los barcos!
Son dos componentes que tienes que mezclar para que la pasta se forme y haga su trabajo de reparacion. Al ajo le pasa lo mismo!!! tiene 2 componentes que tienes que mezclar para que forme alicina y por eso la mejor forma de comer ajo es restregando un diente en el pan o bien haciendo ajo ali oli machacado en mortero.
En mi blog tengo una categoria llamada la cocina de BABA donde explico como hago las 4 cositas que me como normalmente:

Ajo ali oli, pate de higado casero, té de jengibre y salmon crudo para no perder los omega 3

VII: La cocina de BABA archivos - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible


----------



## lowfour (26 Jul 2017)

CrazyExpat dijo:


> La mayoria de enfermedades mortales que afectan a nuestras generaciones son debidas a la dieta y estilo de vida...cancer, ataques al corazon, diabetes, parkinson, alzheimer.
> 
> Muchas de ellas son son incluso reversibles si te nutres (!=comer) bien, la info esta ahi fuera.



Esto que dices es una tontería. Lo que sucede es que vivimos mucho más tiempo y se destapan nuevas enfermedades. Que haya algunas enfermedades que crezcan sin duda se deben al estilo de vida (coches diesel, tomar el sol, comida procesada con aditivos como los nitritos, comer mucha carne roja...)... pero las enfermedades esas han existido siempre. 

De hecho hay una teoría super interesante que se llama "Cancer Selection" en la que el cancer se presenta no como "un error" sino como una presión evolutiva brutal preprogramada en nuestro organismo para deshacerse de lo erróneo y para limitar nuestra longevidad, favoreciendo la evolución de nuestro pool genético. Es decir, que "estamos programados" para tener cancer... y desde luego cuanto más sabemos del cáncer más claro parece que sus causas son mecanismos muy complejos que parecen haber evolucionado con tiempo.

La vida es maravillosa! No tenemos ni puta idea de nada y lo médicos menos aún.


----------



## 4motion (26 Jul 2017)

McFly dijo:


> La limpieza hepatica puede salir mal...no la hago ni en pedo
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 10:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo no me complico la vida hago lo mismo que si fuese aceite de oliva, me hago mis comidas con el y punto, tortillas etc etc eso si en invierno se pone sólido pero en cuanto le da el calor de la sarten vuelve a su estado líquido. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The man (26 Jul 2017)

[youtube]VT1t2b5ZNo[/youtube]


----------



## McFly (26 Jul 2017)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Mc Fly, el café (bueno) es mucho mejor de lo que han dicho los besugos habituales durante decadas ("cientificos americanos han concluido que bla bla"). No busques el limite de perfeccion en una unica dimension (insulina). El cafe y el te verde no son equivalentes, toma ambos si el cuerpo te lo pide.
> 
> Otra cosa, aunque no he leído exhaustivamente tu pagina, creo que te falta algo muy importante relacionado con el glutation. Escríbeme y te lo cuento, si es que no lo tienes ya por ahí.
> 
> ...



Quieres GLUTATION? mira porque tambien lo tomo y hay que saber como tomarlo...o al menos yo lo tomo con caballo de troya si no no llega! se destruye con los acidos del estomago. 
Por las noches con mi cena alcalina preparo en el molde de un queso fresco un a mezcla de curcuma molida, glutation , pimienta para potenciar y aceite de oliva que lo protegera de los acidos gastricos.
Preparo mi ensalada con aguacates y toda la historia, la aliño y despues le vierto el preparado en el molde que no sera mas de 20 mililitros

Has buscado Glutation - Frenar el envejecimiento es posible

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 10:30 ----------




Nota dijo:


> desde cuando se permiten las magufadas en el principal??



FOROCOCHES al final del pasillo a la derecha...cierre al salir. Gracias


----------



## Labrador (26 Jul 2017)

McFly dijo:


> Quieres GLUTATION? mira porque tambien lo tomo y hay que saber como tomarlo...o al menos yo lo tomo con caballo de troya si no no llega! se destruye con los acidos del estomago.
> Por las noches con mi cena alcalina preparo en el molde de un queso fresco un a mezcla de curcuma molida, glutation , pimienta para potenciar y aceite de oliva que lo protegera de los acidos gastricos.
> Preparo mi ensalada con aguacates y toda la historia, la aliño y despues le vierto el preparado en el molde que no sera mas de 20 mililitros
> 
> ...



Tomar Glutation está bien pero es mucho mejor producirlo en tú higado:

Enemas De Café Para Desintoxicar Profundamente El Hígado

_Nota: Este texto no pretende sustituir el consejo médico, es simplemente informativo. Cualquier persona que quiera desintoxicar el hígado con enemas de café deberá consultarlo con su médico tratante.

Los enemas (lavativas del intestino) no son un procedimiento que se ha puesto de moda. Su origen se remonta a hace más de dos mil años y desde entonces se han usado con fines de desintoxicación del cuerpo a través del sistema digestivo.

El uso de una solución de café en los enemas para incrementar la efectividad del tratamiento y combatir el dolor se descubrió de forma accidental. Se observó que los soldados de la Primera Guerra Mundial que recibían enemas de café después de las cirugías padecían menos dolores post-operatorios.

Este hallazgo hizo a los doctores Mayer y Heubner estudiar más a fondo las propiedades del café administrado por vía rectal encontrando que el café ayuda a desintoxicar el cuerpo de forma muy efectiva, como veremos más adelante. La cafeína contenida en el café y administrada en enema claramente desintoxica al hígado y es una parte esencial de la Terapia Gerson (enfocada en pacientes con cáncer y enfermedades debilitantes).
¿Cómo funcionan los enemas de café en la desintoxicación del hígado?

La venas hemorroidales (se encuentran en el recto) y la vena porta (el vaso sanguíneo más importante del hígado) se dilatan por la acción de la cafeína y al mismo tiempo los conductos biliares del hígado se llenan de sangre y el flujo de bilis aumenta. Mientras el enema de café es retenido en los intestinos por un periodo entre 12 y 15 minutos, toda la sangre del cuerpo pasa por el hígado cada 3 minutos ayudando a la desintoxicación de la sangre.

La cantidad de líquido del enema es casi un litro y cuando se encuentra en los intestinos, estimula el peristaltismo (movimientos involuntarios del intestino). El agua introducida en el intestino diluye la bilis. La evacuación después del enema se lleva la bilis tóxica generada durante el enema.

Además ocurre otro proceso sumamente importante en la desintoxicación del hígado cuando se usa el café en los enemas. *El ácido palmítico que se encuentra en el café aumenta la producción de la enzima más importante que tiene el hígado para desintoxicar nuestro cuerpo: Glutatión S-Transferasa (GST). La GST incrementa su cantidad en 700 % en el intestino delgado, lo que supone un beneficio muy grande porque esta enzima destruye a los radicales libres que salen del hígado y la vesícula biliar en forma de sales biliares y recorren todo el tracto intestinal hasta salir por el recto, en pocas palabras la GST es la enzima más importante que tiene el hígado para desintoxicarte,

También se ha demostrado que el GST bloquea y destruye sustancias químicas carcinogénicas (que causan cáncer), con lo cual, los enemas de café se convierten en una arma poderosa para eliminar cualquier célula cancerosa, así lo comprobó el Doctor Max Gerson en sus pacientes con cáncer.

Los sistemas enzimáticos del hígado y del intestino delgado son responsables de la neutralización de las 4 toxinas tisulares (que se encuentran en el espacio entre las células): las poliaminas, el amoniaco, el nitrógeno, el nitrógeno tóxico ligado y los electrófilos que pueden provocar daños en las membranas celulares. Estos sistemas enzimáticos protectores se potencializan enormemente con los enemas de café.

En resumen: los enemas de café provocan la dilatación de los conductos biliares, facilitando la excreción de los productos tóxicos producidos por el hígado y favorecen la eliminación de las toxinas de la sangre a través del colon.*

El Doctor Max Gerson, creador de la Terapia Gerson para pacientes con cáncer, resume el procedimiento para la aplicación de los enemas de café a continuación._

s2


----------



## carlosjpc (26 Jul 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Simplemente, las coincidencias existen.
> 
> El pancreas de los pacientes con diabetes tambien fabrica placas amiloides en gran cantidad. Mira, otra causa del Alzheimer.



Que curioso, en el estudio que han puesto de aceite de coco efectuado Valencia



> Resultados:
> se observó en los sujetos que tomaban el
> producto un aumento estadísticamente significativo de la
> puntuación del test MEC-LOBO y, por consiguiente, una
> ...



por otra parte empiezas diciendo que el hongo no puede atravesar la barrera hematoencefalica y luego empiezas a poner posibilidades de que si lo haga, y los estudios que han encontrado restos te los meas


----------



## The man (26 Jul 2017)

Entonces la candida produce picazón en coño, ceguera y alzheimer. ¿Solo?

Hay que seguir investigando


----------



## bizarre (26 Jul 2017)

Yo he tenido la cándida desbordada de hace tiempo, mis sintomas son que tengo psoriasis y sinusitis, siempre que el derma me tomaba biopsias de la piel me lo decía pero el no le daba mayor importancia, así que por mi cuenta investigué y tomé las siguientes decisiones:
Dejar de tomar azúcar y harinas y tomar los siguientes productos para matar la sobreproducción de candidas, cápsulas de cayena, aceite de orégano y de ajo, infusiones de pau d'arco ( lapacho) y aceite de coco, alguna otra cosa he probado pero estos en esencia son los que mejor me han resultado

A día de hoy los tomo de vez en cuando y los alterno, no tengo eccemas ni sinusitis, pero si por ejemplo me voy de vacaciones y me tomo la licencia de comer harinas y azúcar a la semana empiezo otra vez con los síntomas
Esto quizás no le valga a todo el mundo, pero por probar 2 o 3 meses no creo que tenga ningún inconveniente, yo tomé cortisona para la psoriasis con pocos resultados y muchos efectos secundarios 
Las opciones están ahí para todos y yo como adulta tomé mi propia decisión,cada cual que elija, quizás es una magufada y solo es efecto placebo, pero a mi me funciona y no le voy diciendo a nadie que haga lo mismo que yo, si me preguntan les cuento


----------



## The man (26 Jul 2017)

La candida produce picazón en coño, psoriasis, sinusitis, ceguera y alzheimer.

¿Algo más?


----------



## Vagant (26 Jul 2017)

Hola, no participo nunca en ningún foro pero en éste lo voy a hacer primero porque tengo un familiar directo con demencia, y segundo porque como hay gente preguntando por algún fungicida natural, os recomiendo una cosa que a mi me va de fábula, y es al PROPOLEO natural, a trozos.
Nada de jarabes alcóholicos, si no propoleo puro natural en trocitos.
Lo compro y lo mastico como si fuera chiclé un buen rato y luego me lo trago.
Me va muy bien, aunque aviso que te tienes que acostumbrar al gusto.
A mi me va muy bien en una enfermedad autoinmune.
El propoleo es un antibiótico natural, realizado por diversas resinas que las abezas recubren el panal, en el que no crece ni un sólo micróbio.
Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## lost_77 (26 Jul 2017)

Vagant dijo:


> Hola, no participo nunca en ningún foro pero en éste lo voy a hacer primero porque tengo un familiar directo con demencia, y segundo porque como hay gente preguntando por algún fungicida natural, os recomiendo una cosa que a mi me va de fábula, y es al PROPOLEO natural, a trozos.
> Nada de jarabes alcóholicos, si no propoleo puro natural en trocitos.
> Lo compro y lo mastico como si fuera chiclé un buen rato y luego me lo trago.
> Me va muy bien, aunque aviso que te tienes que acostumbrar al gusto.
> ...



Buenas, y qué relación hay entre microbios y tu enfermedad autoimmune?


----------



## Vagant (26 Jul 2017)

La verdad es que no lo se, pero lo que si se, es que si me paso con los azúcares, harinas, etc.., tengo brotes, y aunque no te lo sepa explicar, a mi me va bien.
Igual es un efecto placebo, no se, es posible, sólo quería compartir mi experiencia.
En ningún momento quiero confundir a nadie.
Saludos


----------



## bizarre (26 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta para el torero que toma metformina
La venden sin receta? No me apetece dar explicaciones en la farmacia


----------



## Indignado (26 Jul 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Efectos para la salud
> 
> 
> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​
> ...



Si claro , nos vamos a morir por comer cocos o tomar aceite :XX:


La noche temática Colesterol, el gran engaño - YouTube


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Jul 2017)

En una línea similar, y ojo porque es muy interesante lo que se dice sobre el papel de la inflamación y los beta-amiloides, este artículo publicado en AEON.

Es un artículo periodístico, de divulgación, pero interesantísimo:

How microbial infections might cause Alzheimer

Copio y pego:



> On Friday afternoons, Robert Moir, a neurologist at Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, indulges in what he calls his ‘play hour’. He doesn’t go to the gym or head to the bar; he plops down in front of his computer – OK, yes, usually with a beer in hand – and directs his browser to PubMed, the US National Library of Medicine’s database of study abstracts from life-science journals. Then he hunts around for ****** gems: studies that might provide a fresh perspective or lead him down a new research path. On 11 May 2007, Moir stumbled across a set of studies while sipping a Sam Adams that would change the course of his career.
> 
> Moir studies Alzheimer’s disease; more specifically, he investigates beta-amyloid, the protein that clumps into big, gnarly plaques in the brains of Alzheimer’s patients. According to the prevailing dogma known as the amyloid cascade hypothesis, the build-up of beta-amyloid in the brain directly causes Alzheimer’s – it sparks the accumulation of tau tangles (a primary marker for the disease) inside neurons, leading to cell death and, eventually, dementia. Nothing good comes from amyloid plaques, most scientists contend. They are nothing but devastating biological accidents.
> 
> ...


----------



## lost_77 (26 Jul 2017)

Vagant dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo se, pero lo que si se, es que si me paso con los azúcares, harinas, etc.., tengo brotes, y aunque no te lo sepa explicar, a mi me va bien.
> Igual es un efecto placebo, no se, es posible, sólo quería compartir mi experiencia.
> En ningún momento quiero confundir a nadie.
> Saludos



Nada hombre, simplemente me parece curioso, ya se entiende que no es tu intención confundir.


----------



## plebe-yo (26 Jul 2017)

The man dijo:


> La candida produce picazón en coño, psoriasis, sinusitis, ceguera y alzheimer.
> 
> ¿Algo más?




Si, también produce gilipollas como tu


----------



## españa profunda (26 Jul 2017)

McFly dijo:


> El café es .... No se como decirlo...necesito café par vivir! Soy muy cafetero! Pero he leído en varios sitios que tomado después de comer reduce la acción de la insulina y el páncreas necesita inyectar más, por eso despierto habitualmwnte a las 7:30 y tomo un café, llevo a mi esposa al trabajo y las 9:00 salgo a correr.
> 
> Ya a la vuelta es cuando desayuno.
> 
> ...





curioso, mi hijo ha hecho siete ahora y tampoco se le ha caido ningun diente, y es que no le gusta el azucar ni el sabor dulce, no come chucherias, solo galletas en el desayuno y algo de pan . eso si, sera el niño que mas verduras come de su ciudad casi seguro. y carne de calidad.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (26 Jul 2017)

A riesgo de enfadar a quienes creen que cuatro señores en un foro pueden encontrar lo que grupos de expertos en laboratorios no han podido, copio una respuesta de un escéptico al paper original. ¿De verdad no os extraña que el Alzheimer no se cure con un tratamiento antifúngico o que no esté asociado a inmunosupresión?. La mayoría de papers quedan en nada, bien por errores metodológicos, por sesgo de publicación, confusión correlación/causa o lo que fuere. Copio algunas respuestas de gente que parece entender del tema:

A Fungal Origin For Alzheimer


johnnyboy dijo:


> Speaking as a pathologist, this is complete rubbish. Showing only confocal images, seriously ? How about some standard histologic sections, with normal tissue and fungal stains, which would be entirely sufficient to show fungal organisms of the size they are describing (1-10 um) ? No you don’t want to do that, because it would be apparent that there is nothing there – much better to use techniques prone to lots of false positive reactions, like IHC and PCR. Also, make sure that you do your fluorescent IHC on paraffin-embedded tissue sections, so that you get loads of background tissue autofluorescence – this way you make sure you’ll have some sort of “positive” signal. Oh and don’t bother with even trying to explain why fungal infections, which normally cause massive inflammatory reactions and tissue necrosis, in this case would just sit there quietly for years in the walls of vessels. What a load of mierda.



Alzheimer's caused by fungi? | MetaFilter


Mitrovarr dijo:


> Oh man, the list of fungi they identified in the brains is like an itemized list of common fungi that contaminate DNA reactions in the laboratory



y



Mitrovarr dijo:


> I cannot stress this enough; if you are ever working on a fungal sequencing project, and the result is 'Malassezzia, Candida, and Saccharomyces', the proper response is not 'publish a paper', it's 'dump your reagents and bleach the lab'. Oh, and I missed this before, but Neosartorya is just the sexual state of Aspergillus. The only box on the common laboratory contaminant checklist they are still missing is Pichia.
> 
> The collection of fungi listed is also biologically implausible. There are ascomycetes and basidiomycetes, some of which are primarily yeast-like, and others which are mold-like. Some are animal-associated, some are environmental saprobes, some are common plant pathogens. There is basically nothing holding them together as a group except that they're all members of common genera.



Apuntan a un problema de contaminación de las muestras / estirar de la técnica PCR mas de lo que da de sí. Me gustaría mucho que un problema tan grave tuviese una solución tan sencilla pero desgraciadamente las cosas no funcionan así


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Jul 2017)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que un problema tan grave tuviese una solución tan sencilla pero desgraciadamente las cosas no funcionan así



En el siglo XVI, si decías que la Tierra era redonda, te llamaban magufo. De la misma forma, si decías que era la Tierra la que giraba al rededor del Sol, te volvían a llamar magufo.

Si no se experimenta, si no se innova, si no se piensa de manera diferente, no habría avances científicos. ¿Qué hay de malo por pensar de manera diferente? ¿Se hace daño a alguien? Precisamente ir en contra del espíritu científico es dar todas las cosas por dadas y asentadas.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2017)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Entro solamente para dar las gracias por este interesante hilo



Y que sirve para aumentar hasta límites insospechados mi amplia lista de ignorados. Yo, que siempre tiendo a aceptar noticias de técnica y ciencia al límite de lo razonable, no veo que se acerque a ese límite.

Quizá el creador del hilo sea demasiado entusiasta a la hora de aplicar tratamiento y acepta pruebas que no son miy fiables, que de entrada parece bastante inofensivo, pero las aportaciones de algunos conforeros como el espléndido Lowfur o el señor Aceitunator son realmente interesantes y parecen bien fundadas.


----------



## kapi59ttp (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero, mucho ánimo con la enfermedad de tu madre.
Estoy convencido de que estáis en el camino correcto, acuérdate de actualizar su estado!
Según estaba leyendo tu mensaje te iba a recomendar el canal de youtube de Metabolismo TV, pero ya veo que lo conoces de sobra. Nos obstante, recomiendo también ver este vídeo:

Cómo reducir el hongo cándida con la dieta equilibrada por Loli Curto - YouTube

Abro paraguas
JL de mundo desconocido ya hizo algún vídeo al respecto
El Hongo que se Apodera de tu Mente - YouTube


Os voy a contar mi caso personal, por si sirviera de ayuda.
A finales de 2012 empecé a sentirme mal, y desconocía absolutamente el origen de los problemas.
Empecé a dejar de dormir con normalidad, estaba prácticamente todo el día mareado. Perdí todas mis energías a la par que los ánimos, mi equilibrio se volvió inestable, y empecé a preocuparme seriamente por mi salud.

Tras acudir al médico de cabecera me hicieron las pruebas típicas, analíticas, incluso una resonancia magnética cerebral, pero todo estaba bien.
El médico de cabecera entonces me diagnosticó ansiedad y depresión leve (estas enfermedades se usan como comodín cuando se desconoce lo que pasa y se diagnostican con demasiada alegría).
Yo personalmente no me lo podía creer, siempre he sido una persona muy enérgica, animada, activa, y de repente estaba en mi peor versión. He afrontado a lo largo de mi vida muchas situaciones complicadas, y no podía aceptar que mi cerebro se estuviese autoatacando con pensamientos, cuando siempre había sido al contrario, y había conseguido salir bien parado de multitud de situaciones adversas.

Decidí acudir a un psicólogo, y desde el primer momento manifesté mi intención de no tomar ningún tipo de medicación. Un tiempo después la psicóloga se dio cuenta de que el problema parecía provenir de la alimentación. 
Estuve en una nutricionista que me diagnosticó hipoglucemia reactiva (bajada de glucosa mientras se 
realiza la digestión). Pero ese tampoco el problema.
También acudí a una endocrina, y me dijo que era pre-diabético. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Tras varias pruebas y controlar los niveles de glucosa durante unas semanas se vio que no tenía ningún problema, y me dio el alta.

Pasé por más especialistas, y todos ellos se llevaban el problema y la solución a sus campos de conocimiento, pero ninguno de ellos acertó.

Pasaron los años, y seguía exactamente igual o peor, con la consiguiente acumulación de cansancio y malestar, y nada cambiaba, aunque yo había asumido que mi vida era así, y no podía renunciar a nada.
El caso es que me fui de vacaciones, y decidí no hacer ningún tipo de restricción en mi dieta, y durante esos días estuve genial, volvía a ser yo. Se podría pensar que era debido al periodo vacacional, pero cuando volví a casa me empecé a encontrar otra vez, y me di cuenta que era debido a la ingesta de ciertos alimentos, principalmente frutos secos y cierto tipo de cereales.

A través de una amiga que es nutricionista, contacté que un especialista en alergias alimentarias. Hice una prueba con una máquina de resonancia y me detectó todas las alergias y aquellos alimentos que a mi cuerpo le sentaban mal.
Fue dejar de comer los más dañinos y volver a estar mucho más enérgico, desaparecer la sensación de mareo, y digamos que volver a recuperar mi calidad de vida.

Pero, a pesar de ello, había algo que no me terminaba de dejar tranquilo, y era que seguía estando muy cansado, y no es una cuestión de edad, y por otra a pesar de hacer la dieta que a mi cuerpo teóricamente le venía bien, no conseguía bajar de peso.
Además, y sabiendo el poder de autoregeneración que tiene nuestro cuerpo, no podía aceptar el hecho de que las alergias alimentarias no se pudieran curar.

Empecé a investigar cómo funciona el metabolismo, y entre otras encontré el canal de youtube que comentaba anteriormente: Metabolismo TV, junto con los otros dos vídeos de arriba. Y mi percepción cambio absolutamente:

- Por una parte, y para poder solucionar las alergias alimentarias comencé un tratamiento guiado por especialista de probioticos. Parece que mi flora intestinal estaba muy baja, y los excesos de juventud y alimentación inadecuada habían hecho estragos. Ahí es cuando descubrí que el hongo cándida es parte de nuestra flora, pero que cuando se rompe en equilibrio con el resto de bacterias, la cándida campa a sus anchas, se hace la reina y va poco a poco colonizando el espacio del intestino, y posteriormente resto de órganos, entre ellos el cerebro, y que parece que efectivamente puede ser la causa directa del alzheimer.
En el caso de las alergias alimentarias, parece que este hongo de adhiere a la pared intestinal, generando pequeñas fisuras, por las que escapan ciertos nutrientes y el sistema inmune los ataca al considerarlos cuerpos extraños, causándose la alergia.
Comentar además que el sistema inmune está mayormente situado en los intestinos. 

- Por otra, he conseguido bajar 20 kilos en 3 meses. En mi caso hago deporte, pero es algo que he hecho siempre. Las claves para ello han sido reducir al máximo la ingesta de hidratos de carbono refinado: pan, harinas, pasta, arroz, bollería, azúcar, etc. también he reducido de forma importante las cantidades de legumbres por su alto aporte de glucémico. Mi alimentación se basa principalmente en comer verduras, lácteos fermentados (yogur y queso fresco), carnes blancas en poca cantidad, y pescados de todo tipo. De frutas solo como manzana y fresas. Y para desayunar tomo un tazón de mijo y/o amaranto con yogur.
Y por supuesto, Aceite de coco. Podéis buscar vídeos o artículos relacionados con sus beneficios, y concretamente uno de sus puntos fuertes es que ayuda a reducir de forma drástica la cantidad de cándida en el cuerpo.

El mecanismo de funcionamiento de esta tipo de dieta es muy sencillo: si se toman alimentos que generan cantidades importantes de glucosa (véase hidratos de carbono procesados e incluso alimentos naturales como las frutas, con gran cantidad de fructosa) el cuerpo ha de reaccionar generando grandes cantidades de insulina para neutralizarla, y cuando esto pasa de continuo se genera una resistencia a la insulina, y no se puede adelgazar.
Además, el hongo cándida se alimenta precisamente de todos esos azúcares que consumimos, y se multiplica sin control.

Los primeros días de dieta sin hidratos son complicados, el cuerpo está acostumbrado a tener energía a raudales, y la energía no sobra. A pesar de ello no he dejado de hacer mi vida normal ni deporte en ningún momento. Pasadas 2-3 semanas el cuerpo se acostumbre y la energía vuelve a estar presente de una forma más importante si cabe. Parece que es debido a la acción de los cuerpos cetónicos, que se encargan de convertir la grasa en energía.
Aclarar algo importante: no he dejado de comer hidratos en ningún momento, pero los obtengo de verduras principalmente. Las verduras contienen hidratos, vitaminas, minerales, y en general todos los nutrientes que necesitamos.
Durante todo este tiempo he seguido analizando mis niveles de glucosa, y nunca los he tenido tan estables como ahora.
Gracias a esta dieta, además del aceite de coco, estoy consiguiendo deshacerme de la cándida.

Tras confirmar los resultados, los he contrastado con ciertos profesionales y efectivamente están de acuerdo con todas presunciones. Pero, como siempre, puede que lo que a unos les funciona a otros no

Como último punto comentar que muchas de las cosas que he ido descubriendo es que efectivamente y como comentabais algunos, el colesterol es un auténtico engaño. Ha sido señalado como el culpable único de muchas de las cardiopatías y muertes, cuando realmente son los hidratos los causantes, y la industria alimenticia está detrás una vez más de todo ello, pero eso que quede para otro debate.

Perdón por el tocho y espero que mi experiencia sirva de aporte.
Soy de las personas que creen que en la naturaleza y nuestro cuerpo tenemos todo lo que necesitamos no solo para curarnos, sino para prevenirlo.

p.d. edito para ver si arreglo el tema de los links, y para comentar que se me olvidaba que las alergias alimentarias prácticamente han desaparecido ya


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2017)

lowfour dijo:


> A ver que el aceite no es el tema, el tema es lo de la Candida. Seguramente el aceite tenga alguna propiedad fungicida... pero mejor con fungicidas de esos de los pata negra digo yo.
> 
> Anyway... otro artículo de una Doctora Microbióloga sobre el Beta Amiloide como proteina fungicida contra, entre otros, la cándida.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es tan raro que una reacción a una infección llegue a ser peligrosa, como la amigdalitis, y las alergias son algo parecido a una sobrerreacción como la de los beta amiloides ¿no?

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 13:02 ----------




Rodas dijo:


> El ajo es un antifungíco natural totalmente recomendable, ademas de tener otras muchas saludables propiedades.
> 
> Esta es una presentación muy adecuada, en mi opinión. Hay otras
> 
> ...



¿Cual es la incidencia del Alzheimer en la Mancha? ¿Y en otras zonas donde se come mucho ajo?


----------



## Cipotex (26 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Se aceptan todo tipo de ideas sobre como parar la proliferacion de hongos en el organismo.



Ya lo he dicho antes, si tienes hongos en el organismo (cándida albican, no albican, etc), lo primero es que te hagas una prueba para ver si realmente tienes infección por hongos y el tratamiento sistemico debería ser el mejor , al ir por dentro del organismo y llegar a todas partes....Pero eso mejor que te lo diga el médico.


----------



## The man (26 Jul 2017)

Entonces, a los que nos rociaron de pequeños con aceite de coco, ¿estamos inmunizados contra picazón en coño-polla, psoriasis, sinusitis, ceguera y alzheimer?

Aceite de coco


----------



## JyQ (26 Jul 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Efectos para la salud
> 
> 
> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​
> ...



Teorías obsoletas.

Sobre todo la del mecanismo del colesterol, sobre sus causas y sus consecuencias.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ayis6rJJ9CE[/[YOUTUBE]


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Jul 2017)

carlosjpc dijo:


> si no explicas un poco más la enfermedad que te aquejaba o los sintomas es difcil que nadie sepa si lo necesita.



He dado la información precisa, no puedo extenderme sobre el motivo de por que no añado más información, pero es interesante si alguien tiene problemas cognitivos. Sólo daré más información en privado.

Si acaso puedo añadir que la información puede ser útil a personas que sufren de trastornos auto-inmunes y alergias, y que además tengan problemas cognitivos.


----------



## lowfour (26 Jul 2017)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Apuntan a un problema de contaminación de las muestras / estirar de la técnica PCR mas de lo que da de sí. Me gustaría mucho que un problema tan grave tuviese una solución tan sencilla pero desgraciadamente las cosas no funcionan así



No, si eso ya lo hemos apuntado hace muuuuucho en este hilo. 1) Puede ser contaminación de las muestras 2) Puede ser que todos tengamos candida en el cerebro pero no todos manifestemos Alzheimer. 

Lo interesante de verdad es ver que los Beta amyloides tienen actividad fungicida... casualidad? NI DE COÑA vamos. Conoces alguna otra función de los beta amyloides? Yo no, tampoco he investigado... pero está claro que una proteina no es fungicida "de chiripa", sino por una laaaarga evolución. 

Y me niego a creer que todos los que han hecho pruebas con pcr, anticuerpos, etc... hayan contaminado las muestras... y todas específicamente de cándida. Sobre todo si te lo publica el grupo Nature aunque sea en una baby publicación. 

Si a eso añadimos las observaciones in situ de mejoras cognitivas con lo del aceite de coco (tomándolo con pinzas), mas dos pacientes en regresión total de Alzheimer después de fungicidas (también con pinzas)... pues no se, por lo menos yo investigaría en esa dirección a ver si se desmiente.


----------



## tomcat ii (26 Jul 2017)

Probare lo del coco. Tengo la lengua blanquecina hace años. El medico dice q parecen hongos, llevo varios tratamientos y nada. Lo ûnico es cepillarla con colutorio (bonita experiencia) pero tampoco sirve d gran cosa, se recuperan los cabrones.


----------



## lost_77 (26 Jul 2017)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Probare lo del coco. Tengo la lengua blanquecina hace años. El medico dice q parecen hongos, llevo varios tratamientos y nada. Lo ûnico es cepillarla con colutorio (bonita experiencia) pero tampoco sirve d gran cosa, se recuperan los cabrones.



Prueba también a echarte el coco en la boca y tenerlo al menos 15 minutos moviéndolo fuerte, y luego escupirlo todo


----------



## Elpringao (26 Jul 2017)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Probare lo del coco. Tengo la lengua blanquecina hace años. El medico dice q parecen hongos, llevo varios tratamientos y nada. Lo ûnico es cepillarla con colutorio (bonita experiencia) pero tampoco sirve d gran cosa, se recuperan los cabrones.



A esto me apunto yo también. De siempre.
De pequeño te decían que era de tener "el estómago sucio de comer caramelos y guarrerías". Pero nunca la he tenido de otro color. 

Lo mismo cambia. (Aunque de momento, no).


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



Hermano, le deseo valor y suerte.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jul 2017)

individualina dijo:


> Lo que viene a decir veladamente que nuestra "querida" pirámide alimenticia basada en los hidratos de carbono de cualquier tipo y el pánico a las grasas (uy!! grasas malas!!) producen *colesterol bajo + càndida desbordada = alzheimer, diabetes y otros.*



Hace años que vengo denunciando que la pirámide alimenticia es un timo... que es simplemente una pirámide *histórica* derivada de las condiciones de posibilidad de alimentar a grandes poblaciones de seres humanos en el pasado.

Cualquier cosa que leáis de dietética en el mejor de los casos es 100% falsa, ya que no es científica ni nada que se le parezca remotamente.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2017)

lowfour dijo:


> No, si eso ya lo hemos apuntado hace muuuuucho en este hilo. 1) Puede ser contaminación de las muestras 2) Puede ser que todos tengamos candida en el cerebro pero no todos manifestemos Alzheimer.
> 
> Lo interesante de verdad es ver que los Beta amyloides tienen actividad fungicida... casualidad? NI DE COÑA vamos. Conoces alguna otra función de los beta amyloides? Yo no, tampoco he investigado... pero está claro que una proteina no es fungicida "de chiripa", sino por una laaaarga evolución.
> 
> ...



A veces los límites de algunos para considerar pruebas como contaminadas me recuerdan a los límites que se han ido poniendo al concepto de inteligencia artificial, que empezaron mantener una conversación simple o ganar al ajedrez, y hoy en día se pide que sea autoconsciente y capaz de crear obras de arte al nivel de Leonardo. Aunque los Monty Python lo explican mejor:

Grandes escenas del Cine 3 - ES UNA BRUJA - (Los caballeros de la mesa cuadrada) - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jul 2017)

Añado al tema: la diabetes tipo II disminuye la capacidad del cuerpo para luchar contra infecciones bacterianas y fúngicas, por tanto si hay una relación entre diabetes tipo II y alzheimer más motivo para sospechar de un hongo.


----------



## murcielago (26 Jul 2017)

Elpringao dijo:


> Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.
> 
> Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.
> 
> ...





Hace ya tiempo que no escribía por aquí, pero mira, me dio por entrar y vi este hilo que ha despertado mi interés. Aviso, no me gustan las magufadas, no me creo todo lo que leo, no soy muy fan de probar remedios milagrosos por mi propia cuenta, ni por supuesto voy por ahí vendiendo conspiraciones de farmaceúticas, pero como soy medio gallego, normalmente acudo a dos frases elementales cuando me enfrento a determinados dilemas:

- no creo en la meigas, pero haberlas haylas
- esto me funcionará? respuesta universal: depende


Dicho esto, mi experiencia me ha demostrado que en esta vida poquísimas cosas, por no decir ninguna, no tienen efectos secundarios. Incluso aquellos productos "super naturales" con muchas propiedades positivas bien documentadas, pueden conllevar efectos secundarios notables en determinados pacientes. ¿Por qué cuento esto? Bien, porque creo imprescindible tener presente que cada ser humano es único y por tanto es importante la prudencia y la responsabilidad. Por ejemplo, aunque conozco varios casos de personas que el ajo, en dosis elevadas, le han ayudado en algunas de sus dolencias diagnosticadas, en mi caso, creo que no fue muy positivo y además contribuyó a que sufriera un brote agudo de mi enfermedad crónica (según mi reumatólogo, una espondiloartropatía indiferenciada). No voy a afirmar nada y menos desde un punto de vista científico, pero sí puedo compartir una información que, al menos, a mi me sirvió para cuadrar algunos datos de mi caso particular. 

No me enrollaré demasiado, sólo diré que en muchas enfermedades crónicas, no sólo las que se han comentado por aquí, Alzheimer, diabetes, ELA,... cuando buscas información complementaria no es nada complicado encontrar puntos de unión: flora intestinal pobre, infecciones previas de virus, bacterias y (como no) hongos (con la candidiasis como la más reconocible y nombrada), alteración del PH (excesiva acidificación), intolerancias y alergias, cuidado con almidones e hidratos de carbono, hígado sobrecargado, la presencia de algún antígeno (en mi caso el HLA-B27), etc, etc,... y también otro factor que en mi caso era evidente, me refiero a la intoxicación de metales pesados, con el mercurio como el más delicado y preocupante. Con más de 14 amalgamas en mi dentadura, no me extrañó nada que una posible intoxicación de mercurio fuera un factor a tener en cuenta. Después de aquel brote potente de mi enfermedad crónica, paré todas las dietas especiales, dejé de tomar los complementos de ajo, los de algas,... en pocas palabras, me derrumbé, me resigné, y me limité a tomar AINEs y protectores gástricos de por vida. 

Y así fue durante un año, pero por casualidades de la vida, se cruzó en mi vida un médico colegiado que le gustaban eso que algunos llaman medicinas alternativas. Y gracias a él pude aprender más sobre procesos de quelación, sobre candidiasis y otras cuestiones. Cuando le comenté las dosis altas de ajo, me habló de un tal Andy Cutler y sus protocolos para eliminar metales, así como algunas contraindicaciones de determinados complementos y alimentos, que él catalogaba como "sulfur foods". Dije que no me enrollaría y lo estoy haciendo, en fin, quién esté interesado que busque información acerca de ese tipo y de los "thiols"...

_Sulfur is an atom in many food molecules. Sometimes it is in the form of a thiol, and sometimes in another form that can be converted to a thiol. Sulfate and sulfite are the only forms that seems not to convert to a thiol. People with too many thiols running around stir up their heavy metal burdens and are in essence more poisoned than they have to be given the amount of metal present. High thiols also activate the allergic part of the immune system. Glutathione is one of the body’s major thiol containing molecules.
_


Y dicho esto, una vez más, prudencia ante todo y si hay que hacer experimentos, al menos intentar buscar una buena asesoría, que no esté ahí para lucrarse del sufrimiento ajeno. No se trata de vivir atemorizado y quedarse quieto, renunciando a todo experimento o prueba, sólo digo que hay que tener cuidado con posibles efectos secundarios y no pasarse de listo, ni tampoco hacerse el "fuerte".


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Jul 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> Madre mía los magufos y la Cándida, no paran. Culpable de todas las enfermedades del planeta y no demuestran nunca nada ni consiguen curar nada.
> 
> El business de la Cándida imaginaria es gigantesco, se forran con las marujas depresivas que se lo tragan todo porque pagan los maridos.



Sin embargo la medicina oficial se hincha a curar el alzheimer....::


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Jul 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No, si decías que la Tierra era redonda (dejemos lo del siglo aparte) te llamaban hereje, no magufo. La diferencia entre entonces y ahora, es que entonces los magufos formaban parte del poder y, cuando se les ofrecían pruebas empíricas que contradecían ese poder, te quemaban en una hoguera.
> 
> He leído este hilo por encima y, aparte de intuición, experiencias individuales y el "cuadra, tiene que ser así", no he visto estudios rigurosos adecuadamente revisados y contrastados, y no he visto experimentos empíricos y estadísticamente significativos siguiendo el método científico. Y eso que, en este caso, realizar dichos estudios no sería especialmente complejo.
> 
> Mientras no se ofrezcan dichos estudios siguiendo el método científico, lo que se plantea en este hilo no deja de ser una hipótesis más o menos fundamentada. El Alzheimer es una enfermedad muy grave que causa un enorme daño a las personas que lo sufren y a los que les rodean. Cojamos cualquier hipótesis con pinzas, porque no es plan generar falsas esperanzas.



Que la tierra era esférica era de universal aceptación en la Edad Media, no sé si habréis notado que Cristo en majestad, igual que los reyes, llevaba el orbe terrestre en la mano como símbolo de poder, o directamente se sentaba sobre el globo terráqueo. Hay que tragarse menos los mitos de la oscura edad media...


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2017)

No es nada raro que alguien con sinusitis desarrolle candidiasis, sobre todo si le dan antibióticos como la Amoxicilina, que en el propio prospecto indica que te las produce (además de arrasar con toda la flora, buena y mala, que podría equilibrar esa cándida).

Lo de la condromalacia ya me parece más columpiada, he buscado "intestino delgado condromalacia" por foros de fisio como comentáis y habla en todo momento de la rodilla derecha. Llevo 3 años con condromalacia y hace 7 que hago dieta sin o muy baja en gluten y que no tengo candidiasis: y con ello me refiero a análisis clínicos, exudados faríngeos y coprocultivos, no a escupir en vasos, que ya ha salido varias veces en el hilo y aún así la gente lo repite, es un invento de una marca de yogures pero no tiene valor diagnóstico alguno. En mi caso los brotes gordos de candida siempre han sido tras mucho antibiótico, y pa más cojones en vez de la Albicans, la Glabrata, que se pone más hermosa con el Fluconazol (y menos mal que pagué en un labo pa que me la mirasen, porque me seguían tomando por loca y dando más antifúngicos, que me empeoraban y aún me jodían el hígado). Y el empeoramiento de mi condromalacia suele relacionarse con la humedad ambiental y lo postural no con lo que como (también, ya digo, la más afectada es la izquierda, aunque ahora ya sean ambas).

Comentáis datos en el propio hilo que luego unos posts más adelante se olvidan: hay placas amiloides en cerebros de personas que no desarrollaron alzheimer. Creo que el problema aquí es lo monofactorial, sumado a lo difícil de diagnosticar Alzheimer, que por ende se puede confundir con muchas otras demencias seniles: por poner un ejemplo, una persona que va empeorando de su demencia, se alimenta muchísimo peor y por ende no tiene un balance de ácidos grasos buena en la dieta. Obviamente con Omega3 mejorará a nivel cognitivo, pero de ahí a poder afirmar que "ha curado su alzheimer" igual es mucho. Lo mismo ocurre en ancianos: pueden tener una demencia senil "ligera", pero la mera estabulización (ingreso en residencia) merma sus capacidades cognitivas a ritmo asombroso, con lo que una mejora dietaria/balance de ácidos grasos/dosis extra de atención puede suponer una mejora sustancial.

Y con todo lo anterior no digo que no experimenten (pero con cuidadín), sólo que cuando se tiende a lo monofactorial y unicausal en un organismo que es un sistema que tiende a la homeostasis, se suele cagarla. Y la cándida tiene detrás una industria millonaria de naturópatas flipaos que le atribuyen cualquier síntoma a la misma, eso sí, sin refrendarlo en analítica alguna (con lapos vale, ejem), porque por ejemplo en la SS la candida intestinal no te la mirarán salvo que tengas alguna inmunodeficiencia o mucositis post-radiación, en una persona que es inmunocompetente ni se molestan en considerarla. Este hecho es aprovechado por esa industria para cascarte que si pau de arco, aloe vera, el candistop y resto de compuestos (a 40 pavos el frasco, ojo), más los probióticos (que tampoco suelen ser las cepas más indicadas ni diferentes para según qué casos, cuando el microbioma humano cada vez se ve más que está dividida en diferentes grupos, de modo que no todos tenemos el mismo balance de bacterias intestinal)


----------



## Nationwww (26 Jul 2017)

¿Cómo utilizáis el aceite de coco?¿para freir , con las ensaladas o a palo seco?


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2017)

Y por cierto, la paisana, lo que huele con 10 años de adelanto a su debut, es el Parkinson


----------



## Charles Styles (26 Jul 2017)

Ciencia en estado puro.....


----------



## fayser (26 Jul 2017)

La Cándida albicans es un hongo con el que convivimos habitualmente. Todos la tenemos, de hecho contribuye a la digestión de los azúcares. Es normal que si te hacen un test, la encuentren, vive en equilibro con el resto de la flora bacteriana.

Se llama "candidiasis" al crecimiento incontrolado de ese hongo. Típicamente, por desequilibrar la flota con antibióticos (matas unos... crecen otros), pero también por cualquier descompensación de las defensas.

No creo que haya ninguna relación con el Alzheimer más que circunstancial, ya que todos la tenemos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jul 2017)

fayser dijo:


> La Cándida albicans es un hongo con el que convivimos habitualmente. Todos la tenemos, de hecho contribuye a la digestión de los azúcares. Es normal que si te hacen un test, la encuentren, vive en equilibro con el resto de la flora bacteriana.
> 
> Se llama "candidiasis" al crecimiento incontrolado de ese hongo. Típicamente, por desequilibrar la flota con antibióticos (matas unos... crecen otros), pero también por cualquier descompensación de las defensas.
> 
> No creo que haya ninguna relación con el Alzheimer más que circunstancial, ya que todos la tenemos.



¿También es normal que esté en el cerebro? No todas las subespecies y cepas de Candida albicans son iguales ni mucho menos, lo mismo que Escherichia coli, Staphylococcus aureus, etc... 

Y no, la cándida no debe aparecer dentro del organismo, en todo caso en algunas mucosas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2017)

TIPOA dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a postear por segunda vez.
> 
> Yo lo uso con mi suegra desde hace unos 4 meses.
> le di dos meses seguidos y no te algo de mejoría, y después hemos parado otros dos meses a modo de descanso a ver que sucedía. desde el lunes volvemos a tratarla otra vez en periodo de dos meses y descansos de otros dos.. esto lo hacemos porque ella tiene colesterol alto, no por otra razón y no queremos mas riesgos innecesarios.
> ...



Yo cuando leo estas cosas se me llevan los demonios.

Esta enfermedad como tantas otras se podrian mejorar enormemente si los listos de los medicos prohibiesen al paciente taxativamente probar ni un solo gramo de refinados en forma de azucar y harinas.

COPIO EL PARRAFO:
Esta tendencia se podría deber a la
teoría apuntada por algunos investigadores basada
en que en *un porcentaje del 40% de los enfermos de
Alzheimer, la demencia se debe a una mala utilización
de la glucosa, pero a nivel cerebral, independientemente
de la utilización que se dé en el resto
del organismo*. 

Lo estan diciendo los propios medicos que hacen el estudio LA UTILIZACION DE LA GLUCOSA POR EL CEREBRO ES EL PROBLEMA.

Lo tienen delante de las narices y andan buscando balsamos de fierabras cuando la solucion es sencilla. ELIMINA LOS ALIMENTOS DE ALTO INDICE GLUCEMICO Y AÑADE GRASA BUENA A LA DIETA.

Pues no se les enciende la bombilla a los muy subnormales. La misma mejoria la conseguirian metiendo aceite de oliva, el de coco, incluso mantequilla buena A SACO.

Sobre lo del colesterol por Dios y por la virgen ya hemos empapelado el foro con estudios que demuestran que las grasas saturadas y otras de origen natural (SIN PROCESAR) NO SUBEN EL COLESTEROL. Es mas si substituyes los hidratos refinados por esas grasas buenas consigues justo lo contrario BAJAS EL COLESTEROL.

Pues nos va a costar que se entiendan algunas cosas pero por nosotros que no quede.


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2017)

Piensa cuantos metros cuadraos puede tener nuestro intestino, que está todo él recubierto de mucosas... en cerebros se encuentra en autopsias, no en líquido cefalorraquídeo ni en vivo. Amos, que es imposible demostrarlo hasta que no estás muerto, con lo que se dificulta casiqué un pelín el "diagnóstico". 

Y coincido con Cusbe11 en esa idealización para cascarte toda una sarta de productos. Cuando te lees la lista de "síntomas" que proporciona por ejemplo Cala Cervera (nutricionista ortomolecular con consulta nada barata), casi 40, es imposible que cualquier persona no se vea ahí reflejada. Y el problema no es que se obceque con la cándida, es que probablemente deje sin atender lo que realmente le puede estar causando esos problemas, al reducirlo a lo monofactorial. Nunca te venden sólo el "haz dieta y toma aceite de coco", sino aceite de orégano y pomelo, canela, pau de arco, el probiótico+ el antifúngico + quelante contra metales pesados y desparasitador. Cuando te das cuenta te has pulido 300€ por un... lapo en un vaso, prueba, como digo, inventada por unos vendedores de yogures específicos (vale cualquier alimento fermentado para mejorar la población de bacterias intestinales, y con cualquiera me refiero a un encurtido que hagas tú en casa, chucrut, aceitunas aliñás, yogur podre baratuno...). Quicir, si quieres combatir la sustancia X, primero asegúrate de tenerla... de verdad.

Y con ello ya digo no descarto que el microbioma vaya a ser la clave de muchas enfermedades, de hecho creo que los avances en ese área son de lo más interesante y esperemos que en unos años el tema de la permeabilidad intestinal y enfermedades autoinmunes haya avanzado una barbaridad con lo que se va descubriendo de flora (que ésa es otra que nadie ha mentado en el hilo: en los últimos 2 años se han hecho unos cuantos ensayos clínicos para ver si la flora bacteriana en pacientes de Alzheimer -y muchas otras patologías- está más mermada que en una persona de su misma edad pero sin la patología). Por ejemplo, este estudio, aunque parezca lo contrario de lo que sugiere la lógica, a más antibiótico de amplio espectro -que provoca candidiasis-, menos progresión de la enfermedad de Alzheimer. O este otro:



> En animales de experimentación, la ausencia de bacterias intestinales se asoció a menor acumulación de proteínas tóxicas vinculadas al origen del alzhéimer. Los investigadores tienen la hipótesis de que la microbiota influye en el desarrollo de las enfermedades neurodegenerativas
> 
> ¿Quién iba a decir que ese montón de bichos que llevamos dentro iba a generar tanto jaleo? Con perdón de los microbiólogos, que mucho quieren sus bichos, pero a los demás nos tiene de asombro en asombro como el ejército de bacterias, hongos y demás microrganismo que llevamos en nuestro intestino—lo que se conoce como microbiota— puede influir en tantas cosas.
> 
> ...



Si nos ponemos a pensar en ello, no hace ni 3 años que aquí en España, en el Vall d'Hebron se descubrieron casi 500 cepas nuevas de bacterias intestinales, nunca antes observadas, porque buena parte de ellas no sobreviven en ambientes con oxígeno (usea, al cagarlas desaparecen). Usea, que aún es muy muy difícil poder agarrar a una persona y saber con certeza qué cepas tiene en su intestino, y aún más importante, cómo interactúan todas ellas entre sí.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 17:16 ----------




Masacroso dijo:


> ¿También es normal que esté en el cerebro? No todas las subespecies y cepas de Candida albicans son iguales ni mucho menos, lo mismo que Escherichia coli, Staphylococcus aureus, etc...
> 
> Y no, la cándida no debe aparecer dentro del organismo, en todo caso en algunas mucosas.



Masacroso, si vas a las fuentes, verás que encontraron estos bichos, como la E. Coli, tanto en cerebros sanos como enfermos... sólo que en mayor cantidad en estos últimos. Así que lo mismo sí que va a ser normal...

Otra correlación que se me había olvidado, la del Herpes Simple (que también han estado probando)



> Alvarez, G., Aldudo, J., Alonso, M., Santana, S., & Valdivieso, F. (2012). Herpes simplex virus type 1 induces nuclear accumulation of hyperphosphorylated tau in neuronal cells. Journal of neuroscience research., 90(5), 1020–9. Disponible en: Herpes simplex virus type 1 induces nuclear accumulation of hyperphosphorylated tau in neuronal cells. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Umeå University (2014, December 12). Cold sore virus increases the risk of dementia – Umeå university, Sweden. Umeå University. Disponible en http://www.medfak.umu.se/english/ab...irus-increases-the-risk-of-dementia.cid241326
> 
> Umeå University (2016, December 9). Using herpes drugs to slow down Alzheimer’s disease could become reality – Umeå university, Sweden. Umeå University. Disponible en http://www.umu.se/english/about-umu...eimers-disease-could-become-reality.cid277149





---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 17:21 ----------

Sin olvidar otra cosa que ya he mentado más arriba, pero relevante también: casi 2/3 de los diagnosticados como Alzheimer no lo padecen ( si supierais cuantas demencias vasculares podrían haberse mejorado preventivamente...)



> Es algo que se sabe desde hace mucho: los diagnósticos errados pululan en el campo de la demencia. Y la ciencia sigue confirmándolo.
> 
> Un estudio reciente presentado en la Conferencia Internacional de la Asociación de Alzheimer (AAIC17) mostró cómo dos tercios de los médicos que atendían a las personas con demencia cambió el tratamiento al ver que en realidad no tenían alzhéimer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloaca (26 Jul 2017)

murcielago dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que no escribía por aquí, pero
> No me enrollaré demasiado, sólo diré que en muchas enfermedades crónicas, no sólo las que se han comentado por aquí, Alzheimer, diabetes, ELA,... cuando buscas información complementaria no es nada complicado encontrar puntos de unión: flora intestinal pobre, infecciones previas de virus, bacterias y (como no) hongos (con la candidiasis como la más reconocible y nombrada), alteración del PH (excesiva acidificación), intolerancias y alergias, cuidado con almidones e hidratos de carbono, hígado sobrecargado, la presencia de algún antígeno (en mi caso el HLA-B27), etc, etc,... y también otro factor que en mi caso era evidente, me refiero a la intoxicación de metales pesados, con el mercurio como el más delicado y preocupante. Con más de 14 amalgamas en mi dentadura, no me extrañó nada que una posible intoxicación de mercurio fuera un factor a tener en cuenta. Después de aquel brote potente de mi enfermedad crónica, paré todas las dietas especiales, dejé de tomar los complementos de ajo, los de algas,... en pocas palabras, me derrumbé, me resigné, y me limité a tomar AINEs y protectores gástricos de por vida.




Si no es intromisión a la privacidad, ¿puedes describir el lugar donde vives?, barrio alterado, vegetación enferma, vecinos con enfermedades graves, todo aquello sano/insano del lugar.


----------



## Juha (26 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Anoche apenas pude dormir, le he estado dando vueltas y vueltas si publicarlo en un foro de estas características y cómo hacerlo para que llegue de forma positiva a todo el mundo. No quiero parecer un predicador ni que se me acuse de jugar o beneficiar a nadie con esto.
> 
> Principalmente porque mi madre padece Alzheimer.
> 
> ...



La diabetes y el alzheimer los provoca la grasa animal, que se introduce en las células impidiendo el proceso normal de glucosa-insulina. 

Una dieta vegana del estilo "80-10-10" acaba con ambas (y de paso con la Cándida).

Busca vídeos del Dr. Neal Barnard, lo explica muy bien.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2017)

Juha dijo:


> La diabetes y el alzheimer los provoca la grasa animal, que se introduce en las células impidiendo el proceso normal de glucosa-insulina.
> 
> Una dieta vegana del estilo "80-10-10" acaba con ambas (y de paso con la Cándida).
> 
> Busca vídeos del Dr. Neal Barnard, lo explica muy bien.



Llevo 15 años entrenando y adelgazando a gente diabética y aún no he visto a nadie que sea diabético por culpa de las grasas animales. 
Tanto la diabetes como el alzheimer son denominadas enfermedades modernas (del neolítico). Las grasas animales las llevamos consumiendo millones de años y sin problema. Los azucares, refinados y demás, son los alimentos/ingredientes modernos y los culpables.

Si la teoría de la grasa animal fuera tal y como dices, los esquimales, tendrían problemas de diabetes y alzheimer y precisamente no es el caso.

A mis clientes, les digo que me escriban como vienen comiendo y los diabéticos, en un 100% de casos, basan su comida en harinas y azúcares. Siguen los preceptos de la dieta mediterranea (6 raciones al día de harinas), eso sin contar de vez en cuando con alguan cervecita, alguna coca cola... y como mucho una ración al día de carne (pollo, filete...). A partir de ahí la visualizacion es clara:
6 raciones al día de harinas + 1-2 de carne/pescado con su poquita de grasa. Y con sus fritos y sus cervecitas. Se vuelven obesos y diabéticos y el problema es la cannnnnne? 

El día que vea a un diabético serlo por por culpa de las grasas buenas (cocos, aguacates, aceite de oliva, olivas, carnes y pescados de calidad...), ese día me doy de baja en el foro y me tiro por un acantilado. 

Quitando los azúcares y farinaceos, adiós la mayoría de problemas, sobre todo los inflamatorios. A partir de ahí, ustec puede comer más animales, menos animales, más brócoli o menos berenjenas, que no habrá mayor problema.

Pero no demos la culpa al cuarto de pollo o al entrecot... que es de verguenza ajena....

Tanto en este hilo como el de las harinas en "consumo responsable", nadie ha conseguido aportar una fuente fiable ni ningún testimonio de alguien que se haya vuelto diabético por culpa de las grasas saludables.
Grasas malas: frituras y bollería. Obviamente estas, ni tocarlas ni con el palo de Qualición. 

Mira usted a su alrededor y mire los obesos/diabéticos y fíjese en que comen.
Que sí, que seguro que se comen su jamoncito, pero me juego lo que quiera que se lo come con su pan. Verdad? Y con la cervecita, el danonino, los cereales para desayunar, el bocadillo de media mañana, la tostada para la cena....

Cada día, gente más joven con diabetes. Escriba lo que según usted come un adolescente de hoy día que sea diabético. Se sorprenderá...


----------



## kunk (26 Jul 2017)

¿Alzheimer por candidiasis? ¿y no lo han detectado hasta ahora?

Venga ya .....


----------



## murcielago (26 Jul 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Si no es intromisión a la privacidad, ¿puedes describir el lugar donde vives?, barrio alterado, vegetación enferma, vecinos con enfermedades graves, todo aquello sano/insano del lugar.




Te responderé a la gallega,... ¿por qué me lo preguntas?
Si me vas a venir con cuestiones espirituales, feng-shui, radiestesia, biodescodificación, etc, etc... por favor, avísame por adelantado, para saber a que me debo atenerme. 

Te adelanto, he vivido en diferentes lugares. En ningún barrio "alterado", que yo sepa. Lo de la vegetación ¿enferma?, no sé, en verano llueve poco y todo se seca, en invierno hay mucho verde. De los vecinos, poco puedo hablar, no suelo entablar muchas conversaciones con ellos, tampoco paro mucho en casa.


----------



## Können (26 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> No es nada raro que alguien con sinusitis desarrolle candidiasis, sobre todo si le dan antibióticos como la Amoxicilina, que en el propio prospecto indica que te las produce (además de arrasar con toda la flora, buena y mala, que podría equilibrar esa cándida).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pregunta absurda: ¿Un análisis de cándidas intestinales puede ir simplemente por la SS preguntándole al médico si es posible hacerlo aunque (presuntamente) no haya síntomas? ¿O en la SS solo sería posible en casos muy concretos de síntomas donde el médico considera necesaria una analítica?

¿O es más sencillo/posible por el camino privado?

Gracias. 
Saludos. 




Enviado desde mi móvil utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jolu (26 Jul 2017)

Elpringao dijo:


> Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.
> 
> Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.
> 
> ...




Pillo sitio en este interesante hilo.

Lo del ajo esta muy documentado. Pero tiene su parte mala...

...o buena según se mire. El aliento es desagradable y las chortinas huyen. Un ahorro en fantas y un gasto en prostibulos.

Pero la terapia de ajo siempre se ha dicho como muy saludable, incluso se comentaba que por las mañanas en ayunas con un vaso de agua.

Prosa sobre esto que digo hay millones, solo poner en google "ajo y agua" y tienes para leer mas que la ESPASA.

Y lo del aceite de coco y el colesterol, nada que no se pueda arreglar con alguna estatina (simvastatina,atorvastatina), pero claro a cambio afecta la a la producción de testosterona.

Fijaros,aunque creais que estoy de coña, que al final es como un péndulo.Puedes pasar de un lado a otro. Lo dificil es conseguir ese punto intermedio.

Gracias al creador del hilo.


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2017)

Können dijo:


> Pregunta absurda: ¿Un análisis de cándidas intestinales puede ir simplemente por la SS preguntándole al médico si es posible hacerlo aunque (presuntamente) no haya síntomas? ¿O en la SS solo sería posible en casos muy concretos de síntomas donde el médico considera necesaria una analítica?
> 
> ¿O es más sencillo/posible por el camino privado?



Puto error 502. No, si no tienes alguna inmunosupresión, no te lo van a pedir por la SS, a no ser que la tengas orofaríngea/vaginal y en ese caso, cómo tardarán 12 meses en darte consulta para Otorrino/Gine ya se te habrá pasao :: Esto es, la candidiasis intestinal o sistémica con la que hacen su agosto los terapeutas naturistas, en la SS, sólo se considera posible en personas inmunosuprimidas (quimio/mucositis, SIDA...), por lo que en inmunocompetentes, por protocolo, no se hace. En cualquier labo te lo miran, ahora los yankis tienen precios baratejos en comparación con los labos de por aquí para estas pijadas (buscando por yeast te salen bastantes cosas), pero ya digo que aunque se pueda ver un ligero sobrecrecimiento, el problema sigue siendo el poder conocer el resto del ecosistema y flora de tus tripas para ver si podrán con el bicho de turno.


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Jul 2017)

Elpringao dijo:


> Uy, pues yo estoy descubriendo ahora, que he dejado los procesados, el pan y las comidas de mierda, algo que puede tener relación con los putos hongos y la cándida.
> 
> Primero una extraña relación entre el intestino delgado y la condromalacia rotuliana. Que me sonaba a magufada, pero lo vi en el Youtube en varios canales de fisioterapéutas que hablan de eso, y me quedé con ello.
> 
> ...



un poco off topic, un tema que investigue...

esta chica se fue a operar de calculos renales..... y salio sin piernas y brazos

La tragedia de Shirley: una historia clínica por resolver | Lima | El Comercio Perú

se infecto con _Pseudomonas aeruginosa_, una bacteria resistente a antibioticos

Resulta que esta bacteria la destruye el ajo: El Ajo y el Jengibre Inhiben Las Bacterias Resistentes a Los Fármacos

La chica se hubiera salvado comiendo ajo despues de la operacion.


----------



## Denyuri (26 Jul 2017)

Ya les veo pidiendo _alicina _ a gritos ante una fascitis necrotizante xD


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2017)

Todas las enfermedades las causan los hongos. 
Cojan cualquier enfermedad que le parezca y vera que en ella estan presentes las candidas.
No obstante les voy a decir unas cuantas para facilitarles la labor,
El cancer, la Encefalitis, Vih, Foliculitis, Sindrome de hipersensibilidad, Infecciones en la piel, Peritonitis, Meningitis, Artritis, Infecciones intestinales, Neumonias, Larigitis, Mastitis, Diabetes etc etc etc.
Lo que ocurre es que en vez de ir al origen de la cuestion, (LAS CANDIDAS QUE APARECEN EN TODAS ELLAS), se van a sus efectos en las diversas partes del organismo, o sus diferentes manifestaciones, nombrandolas como otro tipo de enfermedad.

La explicacion cientifica para esto, es que las candidas aparecen en todas las enfermedades, porque estas enfermo. Y es al reves, ENFERMAS PORQUE TIENES CANDIDAS DESCONTROLADAS.


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

en el cancer la cándida aparece a posteriori, como mucositis por la radiación de la quimio, no a priori. En neumonías/laringitis, cuando son bacterianas (que no todas lo son, pueden ser también víricas), suele ser más bien _Streptococcus pneumoniae_, _Stafilococcus aureus_ o la _Pseudomonas aeruginosa_ que mentaban más arriba, las producidas por hongos son minoría, tanto como para considerar a las inducidas por Coxiellas o Legionelas neumonías _atípicas_


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Ya les veo pidiendo _alicina _ a gritos ante una fascitis necrotizante xD



Busque candidas aqui;

Fascitis necrosante tipo I tras eventroplastia y cierre de ileostomía


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

Prefiero no clickar por si hay imágenes desagradables. Pero no me joda, una pseudomona que te meten por un catéter mal realizado tras cirugía y 22 días supurando no se cura comiendo ajo, joer.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> en el cancer la cándida aparece a posteriori, como mucositis por la radiación de la quimio, no a priori. En neumonías/laringitis, cuando son bacterianas (que no todas lo son, pueden ser también víricas), suele ser más bien _Streptococcus pneumoniae_, _Stafilococcus aureus_ o la _Pseudomonas aeruginosa_ que mentaban más arriba, las producidas por hongos son minoría, tanto como para considerar a las inducidas por Coxiellas o Legionelas neumonías _atípicas_



Efectivamente lo que yo les dije:
La explicacion cientifica para esto, es que las candidas aparecen en todas las enfermedades, porque estas enfermo. Y es al reves, ENFERMAS PORQUE TIENES CANDIDAS DESCONTROLADAS.
Pero como saben los medicos que las candidas no estaban antes que el cancer?
Le hicieron antes del diagnostico de Cancer, un analisis de candidas en sangre?
La respuesta es NO.
Y si la respuesta es NO, no pueden saber si primero fue la gallina o el huevo.
Pero como ellos han memorizado durante muchos años de estudios, que es primero la gallina., pues primero es el Cancer y despues la Candidiasis.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jul 2017)

Yo he conseguido revertir en un familia tras una década de "estar zombie" y hundirse poco a poco Alzheimer y parkinson.

Limitarse a creer que todo proviene de una causa, no es tener la mente abierta, creo.

Cómo he leído atrás la alimentación es algo elemental, pero la mayoría, y con la edad que tenemos, hemos comido tanta mierda que han destruido cosas en nuestro organismo que no hay vuelta atrás. Eso sí, minimizar los efectos, y en muchas revertirlas. Si has consumido gluten 20 o 30 años mal negocio, o azúcar refinado. Jodido volver atrás. Cómo en Ucrania, si has bebido alcohol todos días de adolescente, que podemos hacer? 

Habláis mucho de la cándida, y eso es muy limitado. Creo que la bacteria Helicobacter pylori puede ser incluso peor. 

Hablais del coco, un producto excelente, el cuál yo usaba para freír, aunque me he pasado a otros que creo que son mejores. Y por supuesto ninguno de los vegetales, como los de oliva y girasol. El oliva lo uso a diario, pero en crudo, nunca caliente.

El aceite de coco es bueno en dosis bajas. Hay una cosa que no creo que sepáis. Es la única (o de las pocas grasas) que se convierte en glucosa.

Sí, es verdad que no necesita digestión, y va directo al cerebro. Según las teorías el cerebro debería usar la energía de las grasas y no de los azucares para funcionar. Pero hay estudios que digan que cuando llega el coco a nuestros cocos, sigue siendo grasa? Yo no estoy seguro.

Si buscáis en Internet no encontrareis nada de que el coco se convierta en glucosa, solo que se convierte en energía. Yo leí un articulo hace años, y no he vuelto a encontrarlo, por más que busqué.

Algo tan básico, y no hay estudios. Ni siquiera el Dr. Mercola al que sigo es capaz de entender esto. Fanático del coco, sin sabe sus consecuencias.

Oye, que yo lo tomo y para muchos usos es bueno. Que sé de sus beneficios, pero tengo dudas. Cualquier persona que sea o tenga un diabético cerca, podrá comprobar cómo el nivel de glucosa sube tras consumir coco, y diría que se convierte en un 100% a glucosa. Consumir 30 gramos de coco, sería al equivalente a 30 gramos de hidratos, con un ig alto. Según mis teorías al mismo nivel que consumir azúcar.

Entonces yo me pregunto. Si tan bueno es el coco no ocurrirá que el pico de azúcar actué igual que consumir un hidratos de acción rápida, y provoque diabetes al que no lo tenga? Justo lo contrario que dice que hace.

-Obviando el coco, al que si note una mejoría leve tomándolo en pacientes de Alzheimer, moderada y no continua en el tiempo. Es un buen instrumento para entrar en citosis, contradiciendo todo lo que dije anterior. Grasa que produce citosis, pero a la vez aumento de glucosa. Es incongruente. La citosis se convertirá en acidosis en diabeticos, por lo que yo he observado a personas que he dado coco siendo diabéticos.

Yo os diría que los que tienen perdida la esperanza prueben, pero siendo cautos. Máximo 3 cucharadas al día, repartidas, pero con un medidor de glucosa cerca.

-He tratado (no soy médico, ni curandero ni nada, sólo a familiares) el alzheimer y el parkinson con todo lo que existe en forma natural. Muchas cosas funcionan para que la enfermedad degenerativa avance lentamente. Por fin, creo que he encontrado una pieza clave que ha hecho una mejora de unos 10 años, y cada día que pasa va aumentando esa confirmación.

Ni vendo nada, ni vacilo de nada, porque yo no sé si esto dudará así eternamente. De momento he conseguido más que los HDP de los neurologos. Y cuando digo estos, pueden ser de cualquier otra rama. Que haberlos bueno habrá, pero con el descaro de enviarte mierdas sin saber sus efectos secundarios. De tener la sensación que un mierda con leer en Internet sepa más que ellos. Que te reprochen que tú no has estudiado medicina. Que no sepan que la vitamina k no tardan en hacer efecto el mismo tiempo si es orgánica que inorgánica, por decir algún ejemplo estúpido.

Yo os animo al que tenga familiares con estas enfermedades degenerativas no rendirse. Y estar más tiempo leyendo y buscando soluciones, en vez de estar aquí hablando de gitanos, o del pp-podemos que al fin al cabo la vida va a seguir igual. Lo peor de esta enfermedad es luchar contra esa persona, porque si no quiere cambiar sus hábitos alimenticios, difícil.

No quiero decir con qué he conseguido revertir el alzheimer, porque cómo digo yo no sé si esto será definitivo, y si es válido para todo el mundo. Tengo que esperar, y no inducir a nadie en errores por mi culpa. De todas formas no hay magia ni secretos en ello. Basta con leer las alternativas naturales en la red, y probar.


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

La Helicobacter con lo que tiene relación directa es con el linfoma no hodgkin gástrico tipo MALT, tener la HP sintomática te supone una mayor prevalencia de ese tipo de linfomas. 

Y me edito que veo que en los últimos años han salido unos cuantos meta-análisis sobre el tema, interesante, gracias

Role of neuroinflammation in neurodegeneration: new insights
A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis of the Association between Helicobacterpylori Infection and Dementia. - PubMed - NCBI Helicobacter pylori seropositivity and cognitive performance among US adults: evidence from a large national survey Helicobacter pylori and neurological diseases: Married by the laws of inflammation

A ver cómo concilian los que por aquí suelen sostener el glucosa=cáncer lo que comentas del coco xD Aún así me parece prudente tu postura, ya bastante jodido es tener un familiar así como para experimentar sin investigar primero.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2017)

Yo sin ser médico y siguiendo expertos como Jason Fung, el tema está más en la insulina que en la glucosa.
Se puede tener la glucosa alta y la insulina alta o baja.
Se puede tener la glucosa baja y tener la insulina alta o baja.

LA ciencia en estos últimos tiempos se ha focalizado en la glucosa, cuando el protagonista es la insulina.

Uno puede comer coco y como decís tener un pico de glucosa. Ahora bien, si es una persona que come pocos refinados y es sensible a la insulina, ese coco, no le supondrá mayor problema. Su cuerpo lidiará perfectamente esa glucosa con un poco de insulina.
Las inflamaciones, la acumulación de ácidos grasos vienen de la insulina alta y no propiamente de la glucosa alta.
Los diabéticos bien harían en controlarse la insulina en lugar de la glucosa.


----------



## Indignado (27 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> A ver cómo concilian los que por aquí suelen sostener el glucosa=cáncer lo que comentas del coco xD



El aceite de coco no tiene azúcar :: , lo del forero estanflación es tan absurdo en algunos puntos como quien dice que es la grasa animal que provoca la diabetes o el que sugiere tomarse estatinas para compensar los efectos del colesterol del coco (que tampoco tiene por cierto ) :ouch:


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

Yo no he dicho que tenga azúcar, digo que quien sostenga glucosa=cáncer, sin mucho fundamento, se asustará. Por lo poco que he leído sobre este aceite parece que precisamente induce la reacción contraria



> Estos ácidos grasos saturados de cadena media tienen la virtud, a diferencia de otras grasas, de *metabolizarse directamente en energía y no convertirse en glucosa, por lo que contribuye a mantener los niveles de la glucosa estables en sangre*, algo imprescindible para el diabético. Además, los ácidos grasos del aceite de coco virgen pueden reducir el apetito por los hidratos de carbono refinados que favorecen la resistencia a la insulina, hecho que le otorga a este aceite la capacidad para controlar la ansiedad por la comida y el apetito.



Lo de la grasa animal/diabetes ha estado bien xDDD manzanas traigo en toda regla. Los productos vegetales no llevan colesterol, aunque puede aumentar los niveles de HDL y LDL. Lo suyo sería hacer una analítica antes, durante y después del invento, en farmacia no es nada caro revisarlo.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jul 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> El aceite de coco no tiene azúcar :: , lo del forero estanflación es tan absurdo en algunos puntos como quien dice que es la grasa animal que provoca la diabetes o el que sugiere tomarse estatinas para compensar los efectos del colesterol del coco (que tampoco tiene por cierto ) :ouch:



Por favor. Yo no he dicho que tenga azúcar. El aceite de coco es grasa totalmente. Otra cosa la manteca de coco, que sí contiene hidratos. Llevo muchos años con el consumo de coco, antes de la moda de este poducto, y de que se pudiera comprar en España.

Lo que he dicho es que al consumirlo, la grasa se convierte en glucosa. Aquí ni siquiera es comprensión lectora, creo que mis palabras han intentado ser el reflejo de lo que pienso. Hay un estudio que leí que afirmaba esto cómo dije. Y a la vez cómo también expuse la carga glucémica aumenta tras la ingesta de tomar aceite de coco. Naturalmente esto se ve más fácil en personas diabéticas, y es muy fácil de comprobar.

Si a una persona le das 100 gramos de aceite de coco, le subirá el azúcar a más de 300 mg/dL

Por favor, que ya aburre tener que defenderse de cosas que uno dice. Para los fanáticos del coco, ni siquiera he dicho que sea malo, porque para comenzar yo mismo lo uso a diario. Sólo he dicho lo que he observado en diferentes personas. No soy investigador, para hacer estudios a cientos de personas. He planteado duda, que por mi mismo es imposible de saber.

Yo estoy a favor del uso del coco, y a la vez soy precavido. Rauxa por ejemplo me da una respuesta que una vía para ser estudiada.

Mis dudas son tan simples, cómo preguntarse si el aceite de coco pudiera ser bueno para una persona sn diabetes, y malo para una persona diabétca?

Por toda la red se repiten las mismas virtudes, pero los estudios (pocos) no se basan en este detalle. Así qe aquí, soy uno más en aprender dia a dia, de las limitaciones que tenemos en nuestra época actual, y no he venido al foro a dar consejos, ni afirmaciones. Estoy constantemente aprendiendo, y a veces de eso mismo he visto que he cometido muchos errores.

Para las personas diabeticas ( varias) a las que han consumido coco por mis consejos todas sufrieron hiperglucemias severas. A partir de ese momento jamás vuelvo o intento) aconsejar nada individualmente. Globalmente a veces digo algo, pero intento ser precavido.

Cómo el coco, hay decenas de cosas. Yo escucho todo porque me interesa, aunque quizás hasta cientos o miles de años no se sabrá nada.

Si aquí gente me dice por experiencia propia que el coco le ha ido bien tratando el alzheimer pues fantástico. Yo a dia de hoy se lo doy a mis familiares, pero en dosis pequeña.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Por favor. Yo no he dicho que tenga azúcar. El aceite de coco es grasa totalmente. Otra cosa la manteca de coco, que sí contiene hidratos. Llevo muchos años con el consumo de coco, antes de la moda que ha puesto, y de que pudiera comprar en España.
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que al consumirlo, la grasa se convierte en glucosa. Aquí ni siquiera es comprensión lectora, creo que mis palabras han intentado ser el reflejo de lo que pienso. Hay un estudio que leí que afirmaba esto cómo dije. Y a la vez cómo también expuse la carga glucémica aumenta tras la ingesta de tomar aceite de coco. Naturalmente esto se ve más fácil en personas diabéticas, y es muy fácil de comprobar.
> 
> ...



De ahí la paradoja asiática: Porqué en la China rural (que come mucho arroz, por tanto tiene la glucosa alta), no hay obesidad?

- El arroz es puesto en remojo 24 horas antes. Le quitan el almidón.
- Lo mezclan con algo de proteina o grasa buena (los árabes lo hacen con matequilla)-
- Comen pocas veces al día
- No comen procesados (o sea, no comen fructosa, excepto la de la fruta).

Así pues, aunque en cada comida coman arroz y por tanto tengan un pico de glucosa, este se ve atenuado por la forma en como lo cocinan, con qué lo mezclan, por el hecho de no comer procesados... O sea, son gente muy sensibles a la insulina y cualquier pico de azúcar, es gestionado de forma eficiente y sin mayor problema.

Qué pasa con la china moderna de las grandes ciudades? Epidemia de obesidad y diabetis (diabesidad, le llaman los americanos):

-El arroz que comen ya no es como el tradicional (arroz mal cocinado, de mala calidad y muchas veces arroz blanco solo y con todo el almidón, tal y como lo comemos nosotros)
- Comen muchas veces al día (muchos picos de glucosa)
- Comen procesados, farinaceos, refinados. O sea, mucha fructosa.

GLucosa disparada todo el día y el cuerpo empieza a ganar resistencia a la insulina.


----------



## Indignado (27 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que tenga azúcar, digo que quien sostenga glucosa=cáncer, sin mucho fundamento, se asustará.



Perdón , preciso más : el aceite de coco no tiene ni azúcar ni carbohidratos ni proteinas, entonces que me expliquen como se transforma en glucosa.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






Rauxa dijo:


> De ahí la paradoja asiática: Porqué en la China rural (que come mucho arroz, por tanto tiene la glucosa alta), no hay obesidad?
> 
> - El arroz es puesto en remojo 24 horas antes. Le quitan el almidón.
> - Lo mezclan con algo de proteina o grasa buena (los árabes lo hacen con matequilla)-
> ...







Gracias por esa explicación. En mi caso ya estoy metido desde hace años en ese tema, con fermentados, germinados, eliminación de almidones, formas de cocinarlo.

La duda que planteé es que por lo que yo he observado en personas diabéticas se dispara la glucosa con el consumo de aceite de coco, e incluso con agua de coco, aunque claro, son productos diferentes, y el agua de coco si tiene hidratos. Con aceite de coco me he encontrado acidosis. Por esto yo entraba en el foro, y comprobar si alguien que daba aceite de coco a familiares o a ellos mismos y tenían diabetes, podían confirmar esto.

En mi experiencia no es un pico de azúcar tras el consumo del coco,
hay una segunda ola que a las pocas horas te deja fundido todo el dia en hiperglucemia. Y en lo que he observado, si se consume con muchas proteínas mucho peor. 

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 01:56 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Perdón , preciso más : el aceite de coco no tiene ni azúcar ni carbohidratos ni proteinas, entonces que me expliquen como se transforma en glucosa.



Esa es también mi duda desde hace muchos años. Cómo dije hace muchos leí un articulo que decía que se transformaba en glucosa, pero no el proceso.

Sabemos, o creemos saber que no necesita digestión, y directamente va al torrente sanguíneo, para ser usado por el cerebro cómo energía.

También se sabe que ha sido utilizado cómo alternativa al plasma sanguineo, por lo que es evidente sus beneficios.


----------



## Glasterthum (27 Jul 2017)

El forero Ashtar Sheeran dijo hace poco que la cándida era el origen de todas las enfermedades.


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

Justo salía un artículo en El Diario el otro día sobre el tema, aunque como de costumbre lo enfocan a "adelgazar" y no a "digerir mejor"



> almidón resistente. Este tipo particular de almidón se encuentra de forma natural en muchos alimentos, como los plátanos verdes o la avena. Es mucho más saludable por varios motivos:
> 
> Reduce los niveles de inflamación y el riesgo de cáncer de colon
> Es beneficioso para las enfermedades del intestino grueso como colitis ulcerosa, enfermedad de Crohn, diverticulitis, diarrea y estreñimiento
> ...



Y el famoso experimento:



> En un experimento del College of Chemical Sciences de Sri Lanka se llegó a la receta perfecta para convertir el almidón normal del arroz en almidón resistente. Hay que tener en cuenta que Asia consume el 90% del arroz del mundo, Es así de sencillo:
> 
> Hervir agua
> Añadir una cucharada de aceite de coco (sirve cualquier aceite)
> ...



Me resultó interesante porque mentan el butirato y una buena ristra de artículos científicos al final. Lo de las bacterias productoras de butirato y metano ha salido hace poco un paper del VHIR que lo relaciona con colon irritable, en concreto una disbiosis con menos flora productora de butirato, por lo que puede resultar interesante el retardar el arroz en nevera para gente con estos problemas



> tienen menos bacterias productoras de butirato y metano que los pacientes sanos o los pacientes con constipación
> 
> El butirato se ha demostrado que contribuye a la impermeabilidad de la barrera epitelial y por lo tanto, su ausencia o poca presencia provoca que los microbios traspasen la barrera e interactúen con células inmunitarias o nerviosas de la pared intestinal.


----------



## Santon (27 Jul 2017)

A partir de ahora cosumire menos harinas.

La leche ya no la tomo.

También menos azucares, *cocacola para comer y cenar, pero cero-cero, que no lleva azucares.*


----------



## megamaxi (27 Jul 2017)

Santon dijo:


> Recuerdo una noticia de no hace mucho de una señora que era capaz de "oler" el alzeimer.
> 
> Decía que olía a "almizcle" o a "madera podrida".
> 
> ...



He encontrado este enlace sobre una señora que podia oler el Parkinson, será esto?


The woman who can smell Parkinson's disease - BBC News


----------



## 4motion (27 Jul 2017)

Santon dijo:


> A partir de ahora cosumire menos harinas.
> 
> La leche ya no la tomo.
> 
> También menos azucares, *cocacola para comer y cenar, pero cero-cero, que no lleva azucares.*



Si sustituyes la coca loca por zumo de limón con soda eso si seria lo ideal. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cloaca (27 Jul 2017)

murcielago dijo:


> Te adelanto, he vivido en diferentes lugares. En ningún barrio "alterado", que yo sepa. Lo de la vegetación ¿enferma?, no sé, en verano llueve poco y todo se seca, en invierno hay mucho verde. De los vecinos, poco puedo hablar, no suelo entablar muchas conversaciones con ellos, tampoco paro mucho en casa.



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.

En los dos últimos años de observación he llegado a la conclusión de que el lugar y el estado de salud sus moradores van de la mano. Así como cualquier tipo de vegetación no crece en cualquier sitio, la salud de una persona no es la misma en un lugar u otro. Esto es científico, campo eléctrico, magnético, ionización, etc...
Hay estudios donde con una permanencia superior a 8 años en lugar "enfermo" se desarrolla enfermedad crónica en un 90% de los casos. La energía exterior afecta al desempeño de la química interior.

Me consta que hay localidades en este país donde ya se está cruzando extraoficialmente información sanitaria con geológica para obtener un mapa. Uno de los casos, mas contrastado es la acumulación por gas radón, pero hay muchos mas.

¡Suerte!


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Prefiero no clickar por si hay imágenes desagradables. Pero no me joda, una pseudomona que te meten por un catéter mal realizado tras cirugía y 22 días supurando no se cura comiendo ajo, joer.



cuando ya estas infectado seguramente sea tarde, pero posiblemente no te hubieras llegado a infectar o te hubiera protegido ante ello


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






Cloaca dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> En los dos últimos años de observación he llegado a la conclusión de que el lugar y el estado de salud sus moradores van de la mano. Así como cualquier tipo de vegetación no crece en cualquier sitio, la salud de una persona no es la misma en un lugar u otro. Esto es científico, campo eléctrico, magnético, ionización, etc...
> Hay estudios donde con una permanencia superior a 8 años en lugar "enfermo" se desarrolla enfermedad crónica en un 90% de los casos. La energía exterior afecta al desempeño de la química interior.
> ...







En muchos países de Europa al vender la vivienda se debe entregar la documentación del gas radón que hay en el suelo. Esto va ser obligatorio en toda Europa en pocos años. No estoy seguro si es en 2019.

En España hablar del gas radón es difícil, porque muy pocos sabemos que es. Por suerte, tampoco hay tantas zonas generalizadas que sepamos que halla suficiente para alterar nuestra vida. En Galicia hay mucho, allí si que tendría cuidado. Pero cómo hacer mediaciones antes de comprar una vivienda? Los dueños no lo van a permitir, porque esto tarda, no es una medición de 1 minuto.

En Madrid estuve mirando el Gas radón, ya que quiero volver a España, y soy bastante paranoico en muchos aspectos, sin caer en el radicalismo, porque es imposible controlar todo, cuando no depende de nosotros. Es la época que nos ha tocado vivir, con los intereses farmacéuticos, alimenticios, etc...

Aquí tenéis el mapa del gas radón en Madrid. Sólo en la sierra podría ser preocupante. MAPA PREDICTIVO DE EXPOSICIÓN AL RADÓN EN LA COMUNIDAD DE MADRID. Fuente: CSN, Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear

Luego está las conjeturas de utilizar encimeras de granito, provenientes de Galicia, pero ese es otro tema.

Aquí comenzaron a hablar del tema del Alzheimer y el presunto beneficio del coco, y pienso que el tema es mucho más complejo. Muchas de las enfermedades de las últimas décadas pueden tener un nexo en común. Y para mí, no es sólo limitarse a creer que es la alimentación. Hay demasiados factores que entran en una simbiosis. El tema del radón me preocupa, pero mucho más las torres de alta tensión, o las subestaciones eléctricas al lado de casa. Me han gustado varias viviendas, pero estaban tan cerca de emisiones eléctricas que las he descartado.

Casualmente o causalidad, hoy el Dr. Mercola ha dejado un artículo que habla de todo de lo que hemos dicho en este post sobre el alzheimer Las Muertes por Alzheimer Superan el Medio Millón al Año

El 90% de lo que suele decir me parece coherente con lo que yo pienso y experimento. Me gusta leerle, sin caer en ser un sectario. A veces él ha reconocido errores. No creo en él en el 100%. El vende sus productos, y he comprobado que a veces cambia cosas sin comentarlo. Incluso echando pestes sobre los plásticos malos tipo 1, los usa para sus ventas, en vez de utilizar plásticos tipo 2,4 y 5.

Cada cuál hace lo que quiere en su vida, y sus preferencias. Incluso quizás es mejor vivir sin cuidarse. Yo no lo sé. El que bebe Coca cola diaria, o toma estatinas se supone que vivirá menos. Quizás por un lado mejor.


----------



## e22 (27 Jul 2017)

Qué vergüenza da este hilo en un foro de universitarios.

Es el foro de más nivel cultural de España, y te encuentras con cosas así.

Vale que hay mucho informático, comercial, vendepisos, funcivagos, rojos, etc, pero que lo lleven a Conspiraciones que para eso está.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2017)

e22 dijo:


> Qué vergüenza da este hilo en un foro de universitarios.
> 
> Es el foro de más nivel cultural de España, y te encuentras con cosas así.
> 
> Vale que hay mucho informático, comercial, vendepisos, funcivagos, rojos, etc, pero que lo lleven a Conspiraciones que para eso está.



Hombre si todas las aportaciones al foro son como la suya, dudo mucho que este foro sea el de mas nivel en nada :XX:
Y que bien argumenta ud eh?
A ud habria que mandarlo a casa por troll mu gordo. Ande lea un poco y no se crea todo lo que dice la tele. :bla:


----------



## bizarre (27 Jul 2017)

Curcumin

Para los que tengáis familiares con alzheimer si OS interesa podéis probar también la curcuma con pimienta para aumentar su biodisponibilidad


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, la grasa de coco no se "convierte" en glucosa.

La grasa de coco (más concretamente, los triglicéridos de cadena media,que son alrededor de un 15% de la grasa de coco) se convierte en *cuerpos cetónicos*, que SUSTITUYEN a la glucosa como combustible en casi todos los tejidos (excepto los glóbulos rojos y zonas muy específicas del cerebro).

Así, si se alcanza una concentración mayor de cuerpos cetónicos que de glucosa en la sangre, los tejidos dejan de consumir glucosa y empiezan a consumir cuerpos cetónicos.

El resultado, obviamente, es que la concentración de glucosa en sangre aumenta TEMPORALMENTE (porque el hígado continúa soltando glucosa en ausencia de insulina, pero los tejidos no la están consumiendo) hasta que, como la concentración de cuerpos cetónicos está bajando porque se están consumiendo, y la de glucosa está subiendo porque no se están consumiendo, el equilibrio se revierte y los tejidos vuelven a consumir glucosa.

Ese aumento TEMPORAL y poco significativo de la glucosa en sangre ni siquiera necesita ajuste vía insulina.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 13:18 ----------




estanflacion dijo:


> Por favor. Yo no he dicho que tenga azúcar. El aceite de coco es grasa totalmente. Otra cosa la manteca de coco, que sí contiene hidratos. Llevo muchos años con el consumo de coco, antes de la moda de este poducto, y de que se pudiera comprar en España.
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que al consumirlo, la grasa se convierte en glucosa. Aquí ni siquiera es comprensión lectora, creo que mis palabras han intentado ser el reflejo de lo que pienso. Hay un estudio que leí que afirmaba esto cómo dije. Y a la vez cómo también expuse la carga glucémica aumenta tras la ingesta de tomar aceite de coco. Naturalmente esto se ve más fácil en personas diabéticas, y es muy fácil de comprobar.
> 
> ...



Es que, para empezar, 100 gramos de aceite es una barbaridad, sea de coco o de lo que sea.

Como le decía los TCMs representan un 15% del aceite de coco, y tienen la curiosa propiedad de transformarse en cuerpos cetónicos de forma muy rápida, porque pasan directamente por la vena porta al hígado.

15 gramos de TCMs en los 5 o 6 litros de sangre de un humano dan una concentración de alrededor de 400 mg/dl de cuerpos cetónicos (una barbaridad), desplazando la mayor parte del consumo de glucosa de forma casi instantánea.

Como quiera que el consumo energético en reposo está entorno a los 10 g de glucosa por hora, y que al no haberse segregado insulina (las grasas no estimulan la secreción de insulina) el hígado ha seguido segregando glucosa a ese ritmo, para cuando la concentración de glucosa supera a la de cuerpos cetónicos, en efecto los niveles de glucosa serán considerables, incluso causarán un pico de insulina que frene en seco la secreción de glucosa hepática.

Por idénticos motivos, el aceite de coco parece aumentar el i.g. de los alimentos (en realidad, lo que pasa es que la glucosa está entrando en la sangre al ritmo normal pero saliendo más despacio).

Pero el "problema" no es tanto el aceite de coco, como la salvajada que es encajarse 100 gramos de aceite de coco de golpe: hacer lo mismo con una cantidad más lógica (por ejemplo, 2 cucharadas soperas, unos 20 gramos, que son 3 gramos de TCMs) logrará una cetosis pasajera, con una concentración de cuerpos cetónicos similar a la de glucosa, un consumo de ambas más parejo, y un pico de glucosa casi inapreciable y que no provocará un aumento de la insulina.


----------



## Cloaca (27 Jul 2017)

Gracias estanflacion por tu aporte, yo no he querido decir que la Tierra es redonda dentro de una galaxia, y me corten el cuello 

En este preciso instante, un médico de cierta clínica de renombre, me acaba de confirmar que, efectivamente una descompensación en la flora bacteriana, produce en muchos casos, una de las enfermedades crónicas señaladas mas arriba, pero claro, esto no lo han estudiado de carrera, y están esperando resultados de análisis, para ver como actuar en consecuencia, es algo nuevo para ellos. Hace unas semanas viajó a EEUU para recoger mas información.

Si la ciencia y medicina oficial no ofrecen resultados satisfactorios a quien pacede estas enfermedades, ¿que hay de malo en que busquen su propia solución?.



Volviendo al tema del coco, a ver si aceitunator rex nos describe como se toma el coco, porque estaría bien conocer si el aceite, si es refinado etc, o debe ser integral tal cual para cuidar la simbiosis, etc


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jul 2017)

Para los que temáis la grasa saturada este es un buen artículo. Dentro de él, hay enlaces a varios estudios científicos
9 Reasons Saturated Fat is Good For You - Nutrition Advance


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, la grasa de coco no se "convierte" en glucosa.
> 
> La grasa de coco (más concretamente, los triglicéridos de cadena media,que son alrededor de un 15% de la grasa de coco) se convierte en *cuerpos cetónicos*, que SUSTITUYEN a la glucosa como combustible en casi todos los tejidos (excepto los glóbulos rojos y zonas muy específicas del cerebro).
> 
> ...







Mucha gracias por la explicación. Me parece digna de seguir. Sin embargo, y aunque me ralle, yo he comprobado que tomando 2 o 3 cucharas grandes al día si produce hiperglucemia, y no de una forma temporal, puedo decir que algunas han estado más de 1 mes, remitiendo al dejar de usar el aceite de coco junto a proteinas. Después, sin elevadas proteinas, tras consumir de nuevo coco, retornaban las hiperglucemias constantes. Los extras de insulina eran inocuos. La cetosis no era tal, era acidosis diabética. Por eso recalco siempre la relación del coco en personas diabéticas. 

Lo de los 100 gramos, lo dije de forma exagerada para hacer una prueba. 
Cuándo menciona "que no provocará un aumento de la insulina" lo ha sacado de algún estudio en concreto, o por experiencia?
Y a la gente que está aportando estas valiosas explicaciones, les recuerdo que en mi caso, se refiere a personas diabéticas, no a a las que no lo son, por si los estudios o experiencias están hecho en personas no-diabéticas.

Con 3 cucharas (grandes) al dia de aceite de coco en personas diabéticas diría que sus niveles son entre 250 y 300 mg/dl sin bajar en ningún momento de 200, así dia tras día hasta cesar el consumo.

A nivel personal los días que me acuerdo de tomarlo, aparte de usarlo para cocinar, es de 1 cucharada pequeña. Yo llevo 3 años en citosis, tras probar distintas cosas, y no he experimentado el beneficio que se supone. La ingesta de hidratos (no refinados) me ayuda a un mayor equilibrio. Tampoco más de un 20% del total calórico.

Salir de la citosis, en vez de tenerla permanente dependerá de cada organismo. Yo cometí un error.


----------



## JAG63 (27 Jul 2017)

Noticia de hoy:

*La población bacteriana de cerebros con Alzheimer es diferente a la de los sanos *

Investigadores del Reino Unido han detectado un incremento de determinadas bacterias y en distintas proporciones en los cerebros con Alzheimer frente a los de población sana.

El científico David Emery, de la Universidad de Bristol, y autor del estudio, analizó ocho cerebros de un banco de personas fallecidas de la citada demencia y seis cerebros de fallecidos sin Alzheimer. Emplearon la técnica conocida como NGS, que permite analizar millones de moléculas de ADN al mismo tiempo, en busca de genes bacterianos específicos. Comparando las poblaciones bacterianas halladas, encontraron una tasa al menos diez veces mayor de actinobacterias (P. acnes) frente a proteobacterias en los cerebros afectados por la patología neurodegenerativa.

El estudio, publicado en Frontiers in Aging Neuroscience, sostendría la posibilidad de que una infección bacteriana e inflamación cerebral podrían incidir en la patogénesis de la enfermedad, aunque el tamaño muestral analizado es mínimo.

La población bacteriana de cerebros con Alzheimer es diferente a la de los sanos - DiarioMedico.com


----------



## Momo L (27 Jul 2017)

Corto y pego parte de un estudio que acabo de ver en otro grupo que demuestra los beneficios del coco en alzeimer.
Está en aulamedica.es por si alguien quiere terminar de leerlo.

Aceite de coco: tratamiento alternativo no farmacológico frente a la 
enfermedad de Alzheimer
Iván Hu Yang1
, José Enrique de la Rubia Ortí2
, Pablo Selvi Sabater3
, Sandra Sancho Castillo1
, 
Mariano Julián Rochina4
, Noemí Manresa Ramón3
e Inmaculada Montoya-Castilla4
1
Universidad Católica de Valencia. 2
Universidad Europea de Valencia. 3
Hospital Universitario Morales Meseguer. 4
Universidad 
de Valencia. España.
Resumen
Introducción: la enfermedad de Alzheimer es la de-
mencia más prevalente en la actualidad. En cuanto al 
tratamiento, no existe cura farmacológica definitiva, con 
lo cual son necesarias nuevas alternativas terapéuticas. 
En este sentido, los triglicéridos de cadena media supo-
nen una fuente directa de energía celular y pueden ser 
una alternativa no farmacológica a la muerte neuronal 
por falta de la misma, que se produce en los enfermos de 
Alzheimer.
Objetivo: evaluar el impacto que tiene el aceite de coco 
en la evolución de la demencia tipo Alzheimer, en cual-
quier grado de demencia. Asimismo, determinar si existe 
influencia en dicha mejora, de variables como el sexo y 
padecer o no diabetes mellitus tipo II. 
Material y métodos: estudio prospectivo realizado en 
pacientes con demencia tipo Alzheimer, con un grupo 
control y un grupo de intervención al que se le administró 
40 ml/día de aceite de coco virgen extra. Los parámetros 
evaluados han sido las puntuaciones del test del miniexa-
men cognoscitivo de Lobo, pre y postintervención en am-
bos grupos.
Resultados: se observó en los sujetos que tomaban el 
producto un aumento estadísticamente significativo de la 
puntuación del test MEC-LOBO y, por consiguiente, una 
mejoría del estado cognitivo, mejorando sobre todo las 
mujeres, los que no tenían diabetes mellitus tipo II y los 
pacientes graves.
Conclusión: este estudio, aunque preliminar, demues-
tra la influencia positiva del aceite de coco a nivel cogni-
tivo en los pacientes con Alzheimer, siendo esta mejoría 
dependiente del sexo, de la existencia o no de diabetes y 
del grado de demencia.
(Nutr Hosp. 2015;32:2822-2827)


----------



## Denyuri (27 Jul 2017)

Sí, ya pegaron ese estudio hace unas cuantas páginas. Faltaría evaluar por PET a todos esos ancianos a ver si realmente hay alzheimer para cuantificar mejor.


----------



## Leovigildo (28 Jul 2017)

Pos ya me leío el jilo. Aquí mi minuto de atención y masaje al ego con mis cosas para quién quiera leerlas.

La verdad es que además del tema en sí, resulta harto llamativo las reacciones de algunos foreros que poco menos que de tener un garrote se liarían a hostia limpia ipso facto porque no les gusta lo que leen, madre mía... Y luego decimos que sí la inquisición y los nazis. 

Independientemente de que este experimento sea un remedio eficaz, un paliativo de uno de lo síntomas de una enfermedad más compleja o simplemente una magufada, me parece un sinónimo de inteligencia el tener una mente abierta dispuesta a leer o escuchar cosas extrañas sin que eso implique aceptarlas, en lugar de explotar en brotes de furia infernal. Ni que se estuviera a sueldo de las farmacéuticas... Y bueno, lo de chotarse de los estudios médicos ya es de traca :: En fin... 

¿Cómo se supone que debe administrarse la dosis de aceite de coco? ¿Dos o tres cucharadas de postre al día a palo seco? Yo desde luego las veces que he tomado café solo con aceite de coco me he sentido como superman, cosa que no ocurre con café solo, y especialmente café con leche.

En cuanto a una dieta baja en carbohidratos, con cero o ningún azúcar, ayuno esporádico y cierto conteo calórico, la vez que estuve siguiendo un modelo alimenticio así durante el último año de la carrera, no me he sentido mejor de salud en la vida, y hoy con el estrés y el puto trabajo saltándome comidas, recurriendo a pasta para cenas y bollería -de panadería casera al menos- en los desayunos, me noto sin pila, menos ágil y menos lúcido. Algo habrá que falla en la pirámide alimenticia que se nos vende. 

Sobre lo del colesterol, conozco gente con colesterol alto y salud de mierda, colesterol alto y salud de perlas, y colesterol bajo y salud por los suelos (incluyendo uno con obesidad mórbida acercándose a los 200kg). En mi ignorante opinión, el colesterol no es tan malo como se dicen y no debería tomarse como único indicar de salud, sino en conjunto con un "big picture". 

Sobre el ajo, igual me animo a tomar cápsulas de aceite de ajo. En su día también me dio por desayunar pan tostado con aceite de oliva y ajo triturado, y también me sentía bien. Lo dejé por el aliento mataleones y porque la última remesa de ajos que compré eran tan fuertes que poco menos que hacían ampollas en la piel de lo que pican los cabrones.

Para terminar, se dijo ya en otros hilos de consumo responsable, pero el aceite de coco es un producto casi milagroso para los piños si se hacen enjuagues bucales con él, y para la piel también va genial.

A la espera de noticias al respecto.


----------



## carlosjpc (28 Jul 2017)

Que misterio, al final no vamos a saber porque el aceite de coco sube la glucosa a los enfermos de diabetes tipo 2; ni porque los pacientes que tenian diabetes tipo 2 parece que tampoco mejoraban al recibir el aceite de coco en la residencia de Valencia.
Pero parece que la diabetes si entra de alguna manera en la ecuación como alguien apunta al principio.
Además, como un amable troll nos indica, tanto en en el alzheimer como en la diabetes se dispara la producción de beta amiloides (en el cerebro o fuera de él) y en EE. UU. llaman al alzheimer diabetes cerebral.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Mucha gracias por la explicación. Me parece digna de seguir. Sin embargo, y aunque me ralle, yo he comprobado que tomando 2 o 3 cucharas grandes al día si produce hiperglucemia, y no de una forma temporal, puedo decir que algunas han estado más de 1 mes, remitiendo al dejar de usar el aceite de coco junto a proteinas. Después, sin elevadas proteinas, tras consumir de nuevo coco, retornaban las hiperglucemias constantes. Los extras de insulina eran inocuos. La cetosis no era tal, era acidosis diabética. Por eso recalco siempre la relación del coco en personas diabéticas.
> 
> Lo de los 100 gramos, lo dije de forma exagerada para hacer una prueba.
> Cuándo menciona "que no provocará un aumento de la insulina" lo ha sacado de algún estudio en concreto, o por experiencia?
> ...



Vamos a centrarnos porque estoy leyendo disparates.

El problema no es que la grasa de coco eleve la glucemia, el problema es que esos diabeticos seguiran las tipicas dietas de endocrino con cinco comidas al dia (que ya hemos visto en otro hilo) y todas incluyen galletitas, alguna tostadita, un poco de pan en todas las comidas.

Asi no hay manera de controlar la glucemia ni con grasa de coco ni que sea de ballena. Toma grasa de coco y otras grasas y elimina los refinados y veras como no sube la glucemia porque la grasa por si sola NO SUBE LA GLUCEMIA.


----------



## The man (28 Jul 2017)

Entonces, en qué queda lo de la candida? ¿Ceguera y alzheimer, además de dermatitis y sinusitis o son las grasas, el coco o la dieta vegana sin pescado azul los culpables?


----------



## Cloaca (28 Jul 2017)

Seguimos con la simbiosis:

enlace

Chemicals in Europe: understanding impacts on human health and the environment

Entrevista:

Habida cuenta de que la producción química mundial está repuntando y de que se están desarrollando y utilizando nuevas sustancias químicas, ¿cómo podemos saber cuáles son seguras? Hablamos con Xenia Trier, experta en sustancias químicas de la AEMA, sobre diversos asuntos relacionados con un uso seguro de estas sustancias en Europa y las medidas adoptadas por la UE para reducir sus posibles efectos secundarios.


¿Cuáles son las principales preocupaciones acerca de las repercusiones de las sustancias químicas en la salud de las personas y en el medio ambiente?

Hemos avanzado mucho desde la época en la que la contaminación química era muy evidente. Hoy en día, en la UE contamos con una protección mucho mayor contra muchas sustancias nocivas. Sin embargo, entre 1950 y 2000, el volumen de producción mundial de sustancias químicas se multiplicó por más de 50, y cada día se registran numerosas sustancias nuevas en todo el mundo. Esto aumenta la presión química global sobre el medio ambiente y las personas y, consecuentemente, el riesgo de daños. La exposición a sustancias químicas nocivas, tanto en interiores como en exteriores, puede provocar muchos problemas de salud, como enfermedades respiratorias y cardiovasculares, alergias y cáncer.

La fauna y los ecosistemas se ven afectados también por, entre otras cosas, el uso de pesticidas y la acumulación de contaminantes persistentes. Se realizan pruebas al respecto, pero llevan mucho tiempo, son costosas y no pueden abarcar todos los escenarios de exposición.* La experiencia nos demuestra también que lo que en su momento creímos seguro con frecuencia acaba teniendo efectos perjudiciales que se manifiestan con el tiempo*. El desafío es mantener los beneficios humanos y económicos de las sustancias químicas al tiempo que se reducen al mínimo sus efectos secundarios.
¿Se siguen utilizando sustancias que deberían preocuparnos?

Gran parte de los esfuerzos del pasado se centraban en sustancias específicas consideradas nocivas. *El problema es que puede pasar mucho tiempo antes de que dispongamos de datos suficientes para demostrar que lo son y, mientras tanto, estas se propagan*. Abordar los problemas derivados del plomo de la gasolina y algunos pesticidas es un ejemplo de este tipo de intervenciones. A veces, las sustancias de reemplazo resultan igual de nocivas, de una forma u otra.

Por otro lado, son cada vez más inquietantes los riesgos que plantea la exposición a mezclas de sustancias químicas y el modo en que estas actúan cuando se combinan, un aspecto que normalmente no se tiene en cuenta al evaluarlas. Por otra parte, ahora sabemos que algunos grupos de población, como los niños y las personas con enfermedades crónicas, son más vulnerables que otros.

Es más, no todas las sustancias tienen efectos inmediatos, sino que pueden dar lugar a enfermedades con el paso de los años, como es el caso de los disruptores endocrinos, que disminuyen la fertilidad y hacen que aumente el colesterol y la obesidad. Algunas de estas sustancias producen efectos en dosis muy bajas, mientras que otras pueden pasar inadvertidas hasta que su acumulación alcanza niveles críticos que derivan en problemas de salud. En general, nuestros conocimientos acerca de los efectos de la presión química global sobre las personas y los ecosistemas siguen siendo muy escasos.
¿Qué hace la UE para afrontar el problema de las sustancias químicas?

La UE está trabajando en diversos frentes para proteger a los ciudadanos. Contamos con la legislación REACH sobre sustancias químicas, que probablemente sea la más avanzada del mundo en la materia y que en la actualidad está en proceso de revisión. La Comisión Europea también está realizando una revisión de adecuación y eficacia de la reglamentación vigente en la materia. El Parlamento Europeo ha planteado el tema de la exposición a mezclas de sustancias químicas y los ciclos de materiales limpios en la economía circular; además, la Comisión está preparando una estrategia para lograr un medio ambiente sin tóxicos.

Asimismo, diversas agencias de la UE están estudiando diferentes aspectos de las sustancias químicas. La Agencia Europea de Sustancias y Mezclas Químicas de Helsinki apoya la aplicación de la legislación REACH, y la Autoridad Europea de Seguridad Alimentaria en Parma está examinando qué sustancias podrían encontrarse en los alimentos. Una de las agencias de la UE está trabajando en la seguridad de los medicamentos; otra, en la seguridad y la salud en el trabajo y, actualmente, está en marcha también una nueva iniciativa especial sobre biovigilancia humana para obtener mejor información sobre la exposición real de los ciudadanos a estas sustancias. Por lo tanto, las iniciativas emprendidas son numerosas, pero siguen surgiendo preguntas: ¿estamos utilizando las herramientas adecuadas para abordar la gestión de tantas sustancias químicas? ¿Podemos hacer algo más para estudiar el ciclo de vida de los productos y las sustancias químicas?
¿En qué consiste la iniciativa de biovigilancia humana?

La Iniciativa Europea sobre Biovigilancia Humana (HBM4EU), de la que la AEMA forma parte, investiga expresamente la exposición de los ciudadanos de la UE a las sustancias químicas, independientemente de su fuente de procedencia. Mediante la toma y el análisis de muestras de sangre, el plan consiste en averiguar, entre otras cosas, si hay zonas de exposición peligrosas a escala local o regional, a qué sustancias estamos expuestos y si algunos grupos de población están más expuestos que otros. Esta información debería contribuir a localizar las fuentes de contaminación y constituir una herramienta que puedan usar los responsables políticos para dar prioridad a intervenciones y dirigirlas a objetivos específicos.

Otro elemento del proyecto es facilitar a la población información sólida y objetiva sobre las sustancias. En el pasado hemos visto, sobre todo en el norte de Europa, que la participación activa de los ciudadanos, por ejemplo a través de las ONG, puede impulsar el diálogo y la colaboración con las empresas y los responsables políticos que se necesitan para lograr un cambio positivo.
¿Qué más hace la AEMA en lo que respecta a las sustancias químicas y el medio ambiente?

La AEMA desempeña un papel bastante amplio en el desarrollo de conocimientos sobre el problema de los efectos de estas sustancias en la salud de las personas y en el medio ambiente, y también sobre la prevención y gestión de los residuos en la economía circular.

Al mismo tiempo, gran parte de la labor que realizamos en distintos ámbitos temáticos está relacionada también con las sustancias químicas. Por ejemplo, los efectos de la contaminación atmosférica, las emisiones de la industria, los gases de efecto invernadero, las sustancias que agotan la capa de ozono y los contaminantes del agua y la tierra se deben en gran medida a las sustancias químicas. En el caso de algunas de estas, desarrollamos indicadores y prestamos apoyo para que los datos sobre este tipo de sustancias sean de libre acceso para los investigadores, los responsables políticos y la población. Llevamos a cabo esta labor a través de nuestro sitio web y por medio de otros sistemas, como la plataforma informativa sobre seguimiento de productos químicos (IPCHEM). En definitiva, el papel que desempeñamos en este ámbito es relativamente pequeño, pero creo que podemos tener una labor importante si examinamos el contexto social en un sentido más amplio, incluido, por ejemplo, el modo en que las sustancias químicas obstaculizan o facilitan el cambio hacia una economía circular e hipocarbónica en Europa.

Xenia Trier


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Mucha gracias por la explicación. Me parece digna de seguir. Sin embargo, y aunque me ralle, yo he comprobado que tomando 2 o 3 cucharas grandes al día si produce hiperglucemia, y no de una forma temporal, puedo decir que algunas han estado más de 1 mes, remitiendo al dejar de usar el aceite de coco junto a proteinas. Después, sin elevadas proteinas, tras consumir de nuevo coco, retornaban las hiperglucemias constantes. Los extras de insulina eran inocuos. La cetosis no era tal, era acidosis diabética. Por eso recalco siempre la relación del coco en personas diabéticas.
> 
> Lo de los 100 gramos, lo dije de forma exagerada para hacer una prueba.
> Cuándo menciona "que no provocará un aumento de la insulina" lo ha sacado de algún estudio en concreto, o por experiencia?
> ...



Contesto al offtopic en spoiler, para no ensuciar.



Spoiler



Ojo cuidau: ¿Hablamos de diabetes tipo 1 o tipo 2?

Lo que relata de su caso, si es diabético tipo 2, el aceite de coco es un AÑADIDO y no un SUSTITUTO, y por lo demás sigue la dieta recomendada por su médico, no me sorprende nada.

La diabetes tipo 2 es, básicamente, su cuerpo diciéndole que NO LE CABE MÁS GLUCOSA, se ponga como se ponga.

Considere que la glucemia sólo es nos habla de la glucosa que hay en la sangre, pero no nos dice nada de la que hay almacenada en otras partes del cuerpo.

Considere que la insulina, básicamente, lo que hace es retirar la glucosa de la sangre (donde se ve) y meterla en los tejidos (donde no se ve)

¿Estamos solucionando el problema controlando la glucemia? Todos los estudios poblacionales recientes apuntan a que no: un control estricto de la glucemia NO MEJORA EN NADA los riesgos asociados a la diabetes, es más, en el caso del control de la glucemia con insulina, LO EMPEORA.

Ahora, a por el tema del aceite de coco:

Como le digo, un diabético tipo 2 es como un globo hinchado de glucosa. En cuanto los niveles de insulina bajan, es como soltar los dedos que apretaban el cuello del globo: la glucosa entra en tromba al torrente sanguíneo desde el hígado, pero apenas sale hacia los tejidos porque éstos ya están a tope y no recibirán más si no es con una concentración elevada de insulina.

Si a eso le añade el efecto del aceite de coco, que ralentiza aún más la salida de glucosa de la sangre al sustituir la glucosa saliente Y la que se estaba consumiendo en los tejidos, la hiperglucemia está garantizada.

Pero no es que el aceite de coco cause hiperglucemia. Lo que causa hiperglucemia es tener el cuerpo sobresaturado de glucosa.

¿Y cómo, entonces, solucionamos el problema de la sobresaturación de glucosa?

La respuesta, si lo piensa, es obvia: hay que dejar de meter glucosa, claro, pero *además hay que sacar la que ya hay*.

Una dieta LCHF o cetogénica es una buena forma de dejar de meter glucosa en el cuerpo, pero está demostrado que sirve para detener el proceso pero no para revertirlo: muchos diabéticos t2 controlan su glucemia sin problemas casi todo el día mientras están en cetosis, pero fallan miserablemente los tests de tolerancia a la glucosa y a menudo experimentan el "efecto amanecer", una subida espontánea de la glucemia por la mañana causada por la regulación hormonal nocturna.

Para sacar la que ya hay, lo que hace falta es obligar al cuerpo a que tire de reservas, en román paladino, *ayunar*.

La experiencia de los diabéticos t2 que se someten a cirujía bariátrica es sorprendente: una aplastante mayoría recuperan la sensibilidad a la insulina a los pocos días de operarse, mucho antes de que los efectos de la operación puedan manifestarse.

¿Magia? no, lo que pasa es que entre el preoperatorio y el postoperatorio se pasan *del orden de 5 días sin probar bocado*.

Sobre que la grasa no provoca aumento de la insulina, está sacado del estudio sobre el índice insulínico de los alimentos, donde correlando el índice insulínico con el contenido de hidratos de carbono, fibra, fructosa, proteína y grasa de los alimentos podemos ver que los hidratos netos causan una secreción de insulina que es el doble de la que causala proteína y cuatro veces la que causa la fructosa, y que cuanto mayor es la proporción de grasa en un alimento, menor es su índice insulínico (puede ver una representación gráfica interactiva de los datos aquí)



De todos modos, si es diabético tipo 2 y no conoce al Dr. Jason Fung, ya está tardando


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> En los casos que he seguido, y de los que he estado refiriéndome desde el principio del hilo, ninguno de estos diabéticos apenas consumía hidratos de carbono, y te aseguro que nada que tuviera harina. Ni siquiera almidones. Máximo 5 a 10% del total de la dieta en hidratos no refinados, basándose todo en grasas, y algunos en combinación con proteinas por acudir al gym.
> cómo dije sin proteinas menos carga glucémica, pero aun asi hiperglucemia.
> 
> Así que descartado ese principio que me dices, que a su vez igualmente afirmo que tienes toda la razón para una buena dieta diabética, independientemente del consumo de grasa. Esta no es la cuestión que planteaba. Y vuelvo a insistir.





Spoiler



Se lo decía al final de la explicación: no consumir hidratos rápidos y evitar las harinas detiene el proceso de pérdida de sensibilidad a la insulina, PERO NO LO REVIERTE.

Al dejar de consumirlos, está dejando de "hinchar el globo", pero no lo está "deshinchando" (o en todo caso, MUY despacio).

Un diabético t2 que lleva una dieta como la que describe, es decir cetogénica, mantendrá más o menos controlada la glucosa la mayor parte del día, pero como su control de la glucosa es deficiente porque su sensibilidad a la insulina está dañada, cualquier cosa que requiera un ajuste de la glucemia vía insulina funcionará mal.

El "efecto amanecer" es un caso paradigmático, diabéticos que tras 10 horas sin comer nada y estando previamente en cetosis se levantan con la glucosa por encima de 200, porque la secreción hormonal nocturna (especialmente el cortisol que el cuerpo segrega de madrugada para "ponernos en marcha") ha causado un aumento de la glucosa en sangre que la insulina no es capaz de regular (porque se es insulinorresistente)

El efecto del aceite de coco es otro caso similar: un cuerpo insulinorresistente se encuentra de pronto con que la salida de glucosa hacia los tejidos ya no está equilibrada con la entrada de glucosa desde el hígado (porque los cuerpos cetónicos están sustituyendo a la glucosa por el lado del _output_), pero *no logra regular esa entrada de glucosa* porque el hígado responde mal a la insulina.

Pero el problema no es el aceite de coco: sólo es el detonante, el problema es la *insulinorresistencia*.



> Cuándo menciona "que no provocará un aumento de la insulina" lo ha sacado de algún estudio en concreto para poderlo leer, o por experiencia? y añado, o simplemente por la lógica que la grasa no se convierte en glucosa?
> 
> Y hago mis preguntas con todo mi respeto, porque deseo seguir aprendiendo. No quiero que nadie crea que estoy en contra de nada.



Los enlaces estaban en mi post anterior.

Se trata de una inferencia basada en el índice insulínico de los alimentos, que mide la respuesta insulínica de 1 MJ de diferentes alimentos, comparados con el patrón, que es el pan blanco, al que se da un valor de 100.

Los alimentos altos en grasas y bajos en proteínas y azúcares, como por ejemplo el aguacate o las nueces, tienen un II muy bajo, al igual que las dos grasas "puras" que se estudiaron, la mantequilla y el aceite de oliva.



> Igual que cada hidrato es diferente, al igual que cada caloría es diferente para engordar cómo se basan algunos en sus teorías, las grasas no todas son iguales. Ya no hablo de saturadas, mono, poli, insa. He visto meterse en diabeticos en dietas de engorde hasta medio kilo de manteca de cacao, grasa pura sin que le afecte la glucosa, cómo es lógico. Pero con el coco, con 30 gramos los destroza. Qué esto es casual? Podría ser. Por eso si alguien siendo diabetico, o teniendo familiar ha experimento esto, o lo contrario.
> 
> Usted me da unas explicaciones muy buenas, y de verdad que se lo agradezco, y me ayudan mucho. Pero igualmente le pido si es posible conocer de donde ha sacado esas teorias, si sonde estudios o de experiencia
> gracias



Es que no es casual: es por los triglicéridos de cadena media que contiene el aceite de coco (y otras grasas, como la manteca de cacao, no), que en lugar de seguir el metabolismo estándar de las grasas, pasan por la vena porta hepática directamente al hígado, donde se transforman en cuerpos cetónicos y se liberan al torrente sanguíneo muy rápidamente.

El metabolismo especial de los triglicéridos de cadena media es ampliamente conocido, no es nada que se haya descubierto anteayer.



EDIT: El post al que contestaba ha desaparecido ¿?


----------



## The man (28 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una casualidad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs8ApkGud7U



Burbuja.info plagado de magufos y seguidores de magufos por aburridos

:XX::XX:


----------



## bizarre (28 Jul 2017)

The man dijo:


> Burbuja.info plagado de magufos y seguidores de magufos por aburridos
> 
> :XX::XX:



No hay mas que leer tus mensajes para saber que también te aburres, si tu madre no te ha mandado a hacer los deberes de vacaciones Santillana haz el favor de irte tu solito a la guarderia, allí puedes ensuciar lo que quieras, mientras estés aquí deja que los mayores hablen


----------



## The man (28 Jul 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> No hay mas que leer tus mensajes para saber que también te aburres, si tu madre no te ha mandado a hacer los deberes de vacaciones Santillana haz el favor de irte tu solito a la guarderia, allí puedes ensuciar lo que quieras, mientras estés aquí deja que los mayores hablen



Hay mayores muy retrasados, como el magufo ese y todos los imbéciles que le seguís.

Pobres soplagaitas ) 

Encantado de que burbuja.info sea cada día más magufo, y tenga a más cretinos posteando: u welcome :XX:


----------



## Glasterthum (28 Jul 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una casualidad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs8ApkGud7U



Hay varios foreros y ahora veo que también JL de Mundodesconocido, justo a la vez, criticando a la cándida como causante de todos o de muchos de los males. ¿Productores de aceite de coco detrás?


----------



## e22 (28 Jul 2017)

Este hilo da vergüenza aunque lo muevan al subforo de los magufos.

Esto debe salir en las noticias y que se vea el nivel cultural de los españoles en 2017, la mayoría con estudios.

Puta vergüenza.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (28 Jul 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo sin ser médico y siguiendo expertos como Jason Fung, el tema está más en la insulina que en la glucosa.
> Se puede tener la glucosa alta y la insulina alta o baja.
> Se puede tener la glucosa baja y tener la insulina alta o baja.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, es que les han contado todo al reves. Aqui el asunto resumiendo y sin soltar tochacos ::, para que la gente lo entienda, es que Las Candidas son el origen de todas las enfermedades.
No es una idea descabellada, ya que el organismo humano es mas del 70% agua, y los hongos crecen en el agua.
En cuanto al video ese de jose luis,, en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo que dice, de que "cuando pillas candidas" etc etc. Las candidas estan de siempre en nuestro organismo, el problema es cuando se descontrolan.
En cuanto a la Diabetes pues mas de lo mismo,, esta causada por candidas.

Diabetes e infecciones micóticas: Candidiasis | Diabetes Ascensia


----------



## ibg_kraft (28 Jul 2017)

Yo mañana compro aceite de coco.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (28 Jul 2017)

e22 dijo:


> Este hilo da vergüenza aunque lo muevan al subforo de los magufos.
> 
> Esto debe salir en las noticias y que se vea el nivel cultural de los españoles en 2017, la mayoría con estudios.
> 
> Puta vergüenza.



Porque habria que moverlo a conspiraciones? Porque ud lo dice? Con que argumentos lo dice?
No, no, que no salga en las noticias, porque entonces seria probablemente mentira.
Aqui le estamos adjuntando enlaces a literatura cientifica. Asi que no nos llame conspiranoicos.
Lo que da puta verguenza, son los cosmico besugos que trolean los hilos sin aportar nada mas que su mala leche.
Aporte algo o cayese BESUGO :XX::XX:


----------



## The man (28 Jul 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Porque habria que moverlo a conspiraciones? Porque ud lo dice? Con que argumentos lo dice?
> No, no, que no salga en las noticias, porque entonces seria probablemente mentira.
> Aqui le estamos adjuntando enlaces a literatura cientifica. Asi que no nos llame conspiranoicos.
> Lo que da puta verguenza, son los cosmico besugos que trolean los hilos sin aportar nada mas que su mala leche.
> Aporte algo o *cayese* BESUGO :XX::XX:


----------



## ibg_kraft (28 Jul 2017)

Aqui la cuestion es que cuando la salud se convierte en un negocio, la informacion que los consumidores disponen puede no ser tan transparente, sobre todo si afecta a los intereses economicos de los agentes implicados. 

Y creo que esto lo puede entender cualquiera, sin necesidad de ser licenciado. 

Puede que algunos tengan miedo a descubrir que el sistema en el que confian no es tan transparente como ellos creen, y por eso reaccionan con un mezcla de negacionismo y boicot a todo lo que pueda crearles un shock de duda en su interiorizado dogma.

Yo entiendo que puede dar miedo descubrir que el medico al que uno acude con plena confianza este cobrando comisiones de farmaceuticas que recomiendan sus productos en base a trabajos de investigacion que ellos financian siguiendo un plan estrategico que busca optimizar beneficios sin preocuparse demasiado si dichos farmacos son la solucion que realmente los pacientes necesitan.


----------



## carlosjpc (28 Jul 2017)

puede ser simplemente que estan inseguros... no quiero pensar que son unos hijos de puta que estan mercadeando con nuestra salud a cambio de cursitos a pie de pista en Suiza o peor aún, que son los que pagan los cursitos.
Zozobra médica


----------



## Malthus (28 Jul 2017)

Magufo a las doce... ¿Cómo es que nadie se había percatado de que el Alzheimer se produce por una invasión masiva de hongos?, no es algo precisamente difícil de detectar... Supongo que el origen de la enfermedad y la cura te habrán sido revelados por los Anunaki del planeta Ratikulín..

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (28 Jul 2017)

The man dijo:


>



LA ORTOGRAFIA.
La ortografia es una de las muchas formas con las que los MANDAN les hacen perder el tiempo.
Miren mientras uds piensan si iglesia va con b con v, con h o sin h. uds en ese tiempo, pierden de vista la iglesia, (que es lo importante), y se distraen y alejan de lo importante en si, que es la iglesia, pensando si va con h o sin ella. Y es que aqui lo que se trata es de distraer-
Esto es todo asi, como un truco de magia.
A uds que mas les da como vaya la iglesia, (con respesto a hs o no hs), teniendo en cuenta q la iglesia, vaya con h o sin e ella siempre sera una iglesia. (yo no conozco a ninguna q se haya derrumbado, por llevar o no llevar h).
El caso, so cenutrios letrados, es que os tienen tol dia ocupados, con mamarrachadas de estas, como la ortografia, para que nunca llegueis al fondo del asunto.

Miren muchos se creen muy listos porque, (por poner un ejemplo), saben 4 idiomas. y yo les digo que han estado perdiendo el tiempo. No se dan cuenta que podrian hablar un idioma universal, y de hecho lo hay que se llama esperanto?. Y que si los que les mandan quisieran podrian entenderse todos, en todo el mundo y con muy poco estudiar.
Pero no........... Mejor 100 idiomas, para que se pasen uds media vida, estudiando idiomas para entenderse en 10 paises, pudiendo todos entendernos en un mes, en todo el mundo, o distraidos con la v o la b de la baca. Y después que listos somos los de la ortografia.
Pero la realidad es que han perdido media vida estudiando idiomas o reglas ortográficas, o libros de medicina MEMORIZADOS y se creen muy listos, porque saben 5 e idiomas, o medicina, pero después no saben nada de nada, de todo lo demás, porque a base de MEMORIZAR, se olvidaron de PENSAR. Y encima para mas Inri la mayoría de lo MEMORIZADO, resulta que es MENTIRA.
Eso si siempre que vean un falta ortográfica te la restregaran por las narices para demostrarte lo bien que ellos se han pasado toda su vida MEMORIZANDO idiomas, o reglas ortográficas o libros y lo cultos que ellos son :XX:

Una vez dicho esto, 
Asthar la noche que seguiremos con el tema que nos ocupa


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






Vagant dijo:


> Hola, no participo nunca en ningún foro pero en éste lo voy a hacer primero porque tengo un familiar directo con demencia, y segundo porque como hay gente preguntando por algún fungicida natural, os recomiendo una cosa que a mi me va de fábula, y es al PROPOLEO natural, a trozos.
> Nada de jarabes alcóholicos, si no propoleo puro natural en trocitos.
> Lo compro y lo mastico como si fuera chiclé un buen rato y luego me lo trago.
> Me va muy bien, aunque aviso que te tienes que acostumbrar al gusto.
> ...







En Ucrania es algo común. Lo compro en barras, muy barato. Menos de 1 euro. En España he visto que lo venden en trocitos cómo dices. Al igual que el coco te recomendaría no chuparlo y después tragarlo. Mucha gente hace esto, pero lo que ocurre es que las bacterias que has estado moviendo por la boca pasen al organismo. Del aceite de coco en esto que digo, es algo frecuentemente recomendado.

Yo lo que hago es por un lado tragarlo, sea propoleo, pan de abeja, o coco, y después utilizarlo para la boca, y escupiéndolo.

Hay dos productos que creo incluso mejores que el propoleo en sí, o aun mejor en combinación haciendo simbiosis. La miel de manuka y el pan de abeja.

El pan de abeja es casi imposible encontrarlo en España. Sólo vi hace años 1 sitio que lo vendían en internet. En Ucrania lo compro y consumo asiduamente. Consiste en una mezcla de polen, propóleo, miel y cera. 

A diferencia del polen por sí sólo, casi no asimilable para el organismo.

De la miel de manuka hay estudios, para comparar con otras mieles. Pero del pan de abeja no hay nada para compararlo con la miel de manuka, y aun valiendo cuatro veces menos yo pienso que podría tener más beneficios. O quizás son compatibles.


----------



## rupertaaa (28 Jul 2017)

Pillo sitio para leérmelo toooodo esta madrugada en el curro. Interesantísimo.


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jul 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> En los dos últimos años de observación he llegado a la conclusión de que el lugar y el estado de salud sus moradores van de la mano. Así como cualquier tipo de vegetación no crece en cualquier sitio, la salud de una persona no es la misma en un lugar u otro. Esto es científico, campo eléctrico, magnético, ionización, etc...
> Hay estudios donde con una permanencia superior a 8 años en lugar "enfermo" se desarrolla enfermedad crónica en un 90% de los casos. La energía exterior afecta al desempeño de la química interior.
> ...



Y hay mapas localizados por número o porcentajes de enfermedades? o de campos eléctricos? O en qué ciudades hay más o menos de algo relacionado? Yo viví en la ciudad más contaminada de Europa, y las enfermedades respiratorias es un hecho. También os pasé enlace de dónde había gas radón en Madrid, aunque hay de toda la península.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Jul 2017)

En el foro inglés del Alzheimer también hablan de lo mismo. (2013)

coconut oil

"Coconut oil

Does anyone know anything about coconut oil and its affects on dementia I known it has to be pure can you get it in capsul from thanks."


Traces of fungus found in the brains of people with Alzheimer's disease, study finds

Y sobre los hongos.

Traces of fungus found in the brains of people with Alzheimer's disease, study finds
Traces of fungus have been discovered in the brains of people with Alzheimer's disease, a study published today (Thursday 15 October 2015) in Nature's journal of Scientific Reports has found.

Edito, no va la página. Pongo un enlace sobre la referencia de Nature (perdón , hace referencia al estudio de los españoles ya mencionados en el hilo)

A fungal infection in the brain could be linked to Alzheimer's, study suggests - ScienceAlert


----------



## Calimero (28 Jul 2017)

Gracias a todos los que estais dándome ánimos ( lo proyecto con vuestro permiso a todos los enfermos y familiares de esta maldita enfermedad ).

He actualizado mi mensaje inicial añadiendo al final las referencias y artículos que habéis estado publicando para aportar más peso probatorio a la teoría y facilitar la lectura a aquellos que quieran ir un poco más al grano.

Acepto críticas constructivas. Yo no intento imponer mi opinión a nadie ni tampoco parecer el descubridor del santo grial. En realidad han habido científicos y estudios que ya han establecido antes esta relación pero han quedado 'olvidados'.

Comentaros que han habido aportaciones *espectaculares *no sólo en el tema del Alzheimer sino sobre una alimentación correcta. En algunas aportaciones hay que leer entre líneas. Esos foreros han publicado información valiosa y como mínimo quieren que los lectores se la trabajen un poco. (gracias)


Por favor tened en cuenta que si el aceite de coco funciona, según mi teoría, es porque es antifúngico no porque sea un producto mágico. Seguramente un tratamiento antifúngico de 'pata negra' como dice un forero sería lo ideal. La otra teoría sería que funciona por el tema de las cetonas ( aunque yo no estoy de acuerdo particularmente ).

Un abrazo


----------



## Edmond (28 Jul 2017)

Buen hilo, sí señor. Un aporte absurdo y personal en mi caso es que he estado sufriendo desde hace 15 años migrañas crónicas y mala salud en general hasta que un amigo hippy-vegano me recomendó tomar todos los días un diente de ajo en ayunas con una cucharadita de aceite de coco. Desde entonces me encuentro como nunca.


----------



## Alba_00 (28 Jul 2017)

Muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones que habéis ido haciendo.

Mi madre murió con esta hdlgp enfermedad. Si alguien no se merecía que se le destrozasen su cerebro, esa era mi madre. Una luchadora, una superviviente muy adelantada a su tiempo, que tuvo la desgracia de toparse con un destino terrorífico. Dicen que cada enfermo es un mundo y es posible que lo que yo noté con mi madre no sea común en otros, pero, bueno, ella siempre supo quiénes éramos y su gran dolor era no encontrar el modo de comunicarse y lloraba mucho porque no lo conseguía. Hasta el final, pese a que había perdido toda la movilidad y la coordinación motora, siempre que nos veía nos sonreía, y cuando veía a alguien que no era de su agrado, también lo manifestaba.

Obvio es decir que una vez diagnosticada cualquier cosa que le pasase era "normal por su enfermedad". Parecía como que la única cosa buena que podía hacer, por la Sanidad y por lo carísimo de los cuidados, era morirse. La despreocupación por estos enfermos, agravado porque casi todos suelen ser mayores, no tenía parangón. Mi madre murió en 2008, ojalá en la actualidad haya cambiado, pero el desinterés es lo que más me dolió, sobre todo porque a una persona de 65 años, que son los que tenía cuando empezó con la sintomatología, es muy duro decirle que dentro de un año, ¡quién sabe si la suerte le dará unos pocos más!, no es que no recuerde dónde dejó el vaso, sino que, aunque lo recuerde, no lo va a poder decir.



Leovigildo dijo:


> Sobre el ajo, igual me animo a tomar cápsulas de aceite de ajo. En su día también me dio por desayunar pan tostado con aceite de oliva y ajo triturado, y también me sentía bien. Lo dejé por el aliento mataleones y porque la última remesa de ajos que compré eran tan fuertes que poco menos que hacían ampollas en la piel de lo que pican los cabrones.



Pues no sé si te valdrá, pero yo desayuno tostadas con ajo untado, tomate rallado y aceite de oliva (VE) y jamás me han dicho nada del aliento, ni siquiera quienes tienen la suficiente confianza para hacerlo. 

Desayuno, me lavo los dientes, me enjuago, unto el cepillo en bicarbonato y cepillo la lengua en toda su extensión. Lo mismo hago cuando tomo _all i oli_ en cualquier momento del día, y si no tengo bicarbonato a mano siempre hay sal. Otro sustituto que también cumple a la perfección es el café molido.


----------



## Cloaca (28 Jul 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Y hay mapas localizados por número o porcentajes de enfermedades? o de campos eléctricos? O en qué ciudades hay más o menos de algo relacionado? Yo viví en la ciudad más contaminada de Europa, y las enfermedades respiratorias es un hecho. También os pasé enlace de dónde había gas radón en Madrid, aunque hay de toda la península.



Los mapas de incidencia, se elaboran con información sanitaria no pública, ¡son médicos herejes!...

El caso mas sonado ya parte de 1929 con el Baron von Pohl, enlace.

Una presentación reciente sobre el radón.



Podría extenderme, pero no es el hilo adecuado, solo hice referencia porque toda energía influye en los procesos, y como no en las enfermedades. Se habla de proteínas, enzimas, grasas, y se nos olvida que dentro de los átomos, las partículas subatómicas son las mismas. Un electrón en un compuesto de glucosa, es el mismo que en uno de ADN y están bajo la influencia externa de la energía. Sin energía no hay vida.


----------



## estanflacion (29 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






Cloaca dijo:


> Los mapas de incidencia, se elaboran con información sanitaria no pública, ¡son médicos herejes!...
> 
> El caso mas sonado ya parte de 1929 con el Baron von Pohl, enlace.
> 
> ...







Gracias por la aportación, aunque me refería más al tema de campos electromagnéticos y electropolución, si había mapas por incidencias, muertes, enfermedades, o por poblaciones. El Gas Radón estoy bastante documentado desde hace años, y hay mapas de su concentración.


----------



## carlosjpc (29 Jul 2017)

pues he encontrado esto y esta claro que la glucosa en sangre aumenta los beta amiloides en el cerebro de ratones. 

Scientists find new link between diabetes and Alzheimer

Quizás la mejora por el aceite de coco, que parece que si existe por lo menos de forma temporal, no tiene nada que ver con sus propiedades antifungicas y lo realmente interesante es la bajada al minimo de azucares e hidratos de carbono y sustitucion por cuerpos cetonicos.

Quiero decir que, aunque pudiera ser que esa sangre bañada en glucosa también pudiera ser la causa de que se disparen transformaciones y aumento de hongos y la subsiguiente produccion por parte del cuerpo de beta amiloides como forma de eliminarlo, igual la forma más efectiva de atacarlo es una dieta cetonica estricta.


----------



## lost_77 (29 Jul 2017)

carlosjpc dijo:


> pues he encontrado esto y esta claro que la glucosa en sangre aumenta los beta amiloides en el cerebro de ratones.
> 
> Scientists find new link between diabetes and Alzheimer
> 
> A lo mejor la mejora por el aceite de coco no tiene nada que ver con sus propiedades antifungicas y lo realmente interesante es la bajada al minimo de azucares e hidratos de carbono y sustitucion por cuerpos cetonicos.



Es posible, aunque el aceite de coco tenga propiedades fungicidas, las cetonas, que es lo que llega al cerebro, a lo mejor no. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (29 Jul 2017)

Spoiler






beck-ola dijo:


> Yo suelo seguir al doctor Mercola que aunque segun algunos es un poco magufo en mi opinion casi todos sus articulos tienen un nivelon muy grande.
> 
> El Aceite de Coco para Curar o Prevenir el Alzheimer
> 
> ...







Para mí los metales pesados si es un de las causas. No hablé de ello, porque hay tantas causas que es demasiado confuso entender cuál es la principal.

Mercurio, aluminio etc... o algo semejante puede ser factible, ya que por mi experiencia he notado en pacientes de alzheimer un deterioro y efectos secundarios graves, cuando se le ha asimilado cualquier fuente de limpieza, cómo chlorella, hierba de trigo. Lo que indica, cómo propone el Dr. Mercola entre otros, que hay que tener cuidado al intentar eliminar los metales, porque puede ser contraproducente, y tarda mucho tiempo. Personalmente uso chlorella cuando consumo pescado.

Pero es que es imposible saber realmente si es una o varias causas. Incluso algunos productos inhalados se supone que provoca alzheimer, normalmente en fabricas.

Realmente sabemos que nos hace respirar en las ciudades la contaminación de los automóviles? Algunas cosas sí, pero no todo.

Cómo dije en este hilo, yo viví varios meses en la ciudad más contaminada de Europa, y comprobé in situ enfermedades que se hacían más evidente en esta ciudad que en otros sitios del propio país, o de España.


----------



## lost_77 (29 Jul 2017)

La chlorella no está exenta de riesgos, en especial con enfermedades autoimmunes.
Trojan horses of Chlorella


----------



## Lana (30 Jul 2017)

¿Por qué a los pacientes diagnosticados con alzheimer no se les realiza nunca una analítica de metales pesados?


----------



## estanflacion (30 Jul 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> La chlorella no está exenta de riesgos, en especial con enfermedades autoimmunes.
> Trojan horses of Chlorella



La mayoría viene de la isla de hainan en china, así que puede hacer más mal que bien. Hay pocas de espacios naturales, o desarrolladas en espacios fuera del mar.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 01:00 ----------




Lana dijo:


> ¿Por qué a los pacientes diagnosticados con alzheimer no se les realiza nunca una analítica de metales pesados?



Creo que la SS no hace estas pruebas. Hay que hacerlas en clínicas o laboratorios privados, y tampoco hay tantas, por lo que he leído.


----------



## Calimero (31 Jul 2017)

Actualizo en el mensaje que inició este hilo con la evolución durante los últimos días. Positiva!

Un saludo a todos


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Actualizo con la evolución durante estos días. Positiva!
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Ánimos y que todo siga así. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (31 Jul 2017)

Mucho ánimo y gracias por compartir información y experiencia. Al hilo de la alimentación no hay nada como la observación de nuestro propio cuerpo, de sentir las reacciones químicas que en él ocurren y tomar conciencia de ellas y aprender.

Ya lo decía Sócrates: "Conócete a ti mismo".


----------



## rupertaaa (31 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Actualizo con la evolución durante estos días. Positiva!
> 
> Un saludo a todos




Actualiza en el primer mensaje del hilo. Que la peña se interese más por este tipo de cosas.


----------



## bizarre (31 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Actualizo con la evolución durante estos días. Positiva!
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Aparte de tomar aceite de coco, se le ha modificado la alimentación por una dieta anti-candida?


----------



## Calimero (31 Jul 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Aparte de tomar aceite de coco, se le ha modificado la alimentación por una dieta anti-candida?



Reducción de carbohidratos y azúcares. El tratamiento antifúngico ( más potente que el aceite de coco ) es lo que está acelerando la mejoría según nuestra percepción estos 3 últimos días. Necesito más días para cerciorarme es así aunque todo apunta a ello y por tanto a la teoría de la infección masiva de hongos.


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Reducción de carbohidratos y azúcares. El tratamiento antifúngico ( más potente que el aceite de coco ) es lo que está acelerando la mejoría según nuestra percepción estos 3 últimos días. Necesito más días para cerciorarme es así aunque todo apunta a ello y por tanto a la teoría de la infección masiva de hongos.



No creo haberlo leído ¿aparte del aceite de coco que antifungico específico has elegido? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calimero (31 Jul 2017)

4motion dijo:


> No creo haberlo leído ¿aparte del aceite de coco que antifungico específico has elegido?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk



Veréis es un tema delicado. Es uno muy especifico y 'natural'. No quiero beneficiar a ninguna empresa ni provocar un efecto llamada cuando hay diferentes alternativas. Fue mi elección como podría haber sido otra. Pero un tratamiento farmacológico seguido por un médico seguro funciona igual o mejor. Es un debate que se me va un poco de las manos.


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Veréis es un tema delicado. Es uno muy especifico y 'natural'. No quiero beneficiar a ninguna empresa ni provocar un efecto llamada cuando hay diferentes alternativas. Fue mi elección como podría haber sido otra. Pero un tratamiento farmacológico seguido por un médico seguro funciona igual o mejor. Es un debate que se me va un poco de las manos.



Yo no creo que sea ningún problema que lo compartas y más si como crees es parte fundamental de la mejoría de tu madre y que se complementa tan bien como parece con el aceite de coco, pienso que ello ayudaría a mucha gente que está pasando por esta horrible experiencia, luego si es de origen natural o un fungicida de la medicina tradicional cada uno podría elegir el que quiera, si por el momento no quieres compartirlo porque sigues experimentando lo entiendo, pero viendo los resultados que estás obteniendo yo lo consideraria fundamental en tu aportación testimonio de la evolución de tu madre. 

Mucha gente está perdida y no tienen ni tiempo ni a veces la fuerza y la búsqueda de alternativas necesarias que tu has tenido para afrontar esta lucha junto a tu madre. 

Si es natural más a mi favor entiendo que no habrá que decir ninguna marca por lo cual nadie te podrá acusar de nada. 

Piénsalo. 

Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin Solucion (31 Jul 2017)

Me uno a la educadisima peticion de 4motion.


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Respetando que el forero Calimero quiera o no compartir la informacion del metodo natural utilizado yo os voy a reportar una experiencia que tambien al igual que al forero afecto a un ser querido.

En este caso fue mi padre al que le fue diagnosticada una FA es decir una fibrilacion auricular para todos los mortales lo que se denomina una arritmia cardiaca.

Tras el ingreso en el correspondiente centro de urgencias fue derivado al servicio de cardiologia donde tras diversas pruebas, holter, ecocardiograma,prueba de esfuerzo etc etc se determino FA paroxistica de origen desconocido.

Se le prescribieron los correspondientes Betabloqueantes para controlar la Frecuencia cardiaca asi como el antiarritimico cuyos nombres voy a omitir, mi padre siempre fue un hombre que entre un pintxo de tortilla o un pastel SIEMPRE elegiria lo primero, ahora siempre tenia predileccion casi afan y ansiedad por el dulce y luego vereis porque os lo adelanto aqui.

Siempre fue un hombre activo, vital,energico tras su presunta enfermedad cardiaca un hombre apatico y cansado el cambio a peor era palpable.

Descubri hace tiempo un foro norteamericano en el que señalaban a............ SI esa levadura llamada CANDIDA ALBICANS como culpable de colonizar el intestino y generar gases en las digestiones pesadas que hacian subir el diafragma presionando el nervio parasimpatico que afecta directamente a la frecuencia y latido del corazon, la cosa empezaba a encajar, arritmia despues de las digestiones tal y como indicaban los holter que en diversas ocasiones le fueron puestos a mi padre.

En este foro conoci un metodo que MATA la candida albicans, y que aqui voy a compartir con vosotros de ahi que insistiera al forero calimero para que nos dijera cual esta usando en la lucha contra la enfermedad de su madre.

Quizas hasta pudiera ser el mismo que yo utilice con mi padre

La planta en cuestion se llama MASTIC GUM en los foros norteamericanos, en castellano RESINA DE LENTISCO es lo mas eficaz de forma natural contra la CANDIDA ALBICANS la ANIQUILA yo la compre directamente a USA por EBAY en perlas no dire lugar ni precio pero si buscais un poco podreis encontrarla.

Tambien el PAU Dárco dice que funciona bien pero yo esta ultima no la he probado.

Introduje cambios en las comidas de mi padre , reduje los carbohidratos y los azucares hasta hacerlos residuales, introduje la canela para sustituir el azucar y los zumos de Limon para alcalinizar el cuerpo y hacer el estomago mas hostil a la candida, todo ellos lentamente porque la candida cuando muere MASIVAMENTE excreta toxinas en el organismo que hacen parecer que se esta empeorando cuando realmente el cuerpo esta empezando a limpiarse la candida es digamoslo asi una LEVADURA que se OCULTA y CAMUFLA.

Mi padre tomo MASTIC GUM durante seis meses a razon de dos perlas antes de las principales comidas mas todo lo que anteriormente os he indicado.

Las arritmias desaparecieron como aquel dia que llegaron, el control por parte de su cardiologo fue normal la medicacion le fue retirada progresivamente ni yo ni mi familia dijimos nada al facultativo y mi padre hoy es la persona que antes fue, con mas años si, pero con alegria y con ganas de vivir, y si le das a elegir entre un pintxo de tortilla y un pastel ahora vuelve a elegir lo primero.

El relato de nuestro amigo Calimero me impacto quizas porque yo pase por algo parecido y porque el protagonista era la misma LEVADURA asesina cuando se descontrola (todos la tenemos en una proporcion logica) la CANDIDA ALBICANS.

Espero que esta experiencia os sirva tambien a vosotros.

Saludos


----------



## Monsieur George (31 Jul 2017)

Gracias por el testimonio 4motion. Y como dices, lo mejor es no decir nada a los médicos, porque si llegas a insinuar algo..., son capaces de echarte un broncazo de muy señor mío.

Gracias. :Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cloaca (31 Jul 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Respetando que el forero Calimero quiera o no porque el protagonista era *la misma LEVADURA asesina* cuando se descontrola (todos la tenemos en una proporcion logica) la CANDIDA ALBICANS.



Error, no existe ninguna levadura asesina, es el cuerpo que estaba desequilibrado, mira como cuando se modificaron los hábitos insanos, la naturaleza hizo el resto. El problema es el entorno.

¿alguien puede señalar donde está el vertedero de un bosque?, pues eso, cada animalito y ser vivo tiene su función, aunque nos parezcan desagradables e incluso "asesinos".

También le estoy siguiendo la pista por vuestras experiencias, porque tengo una sospecha encima...

Gracias.


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gracias por el testimonio 4motion. Y como dices, lo mejor es no decir nada a los médicos, porque si llegas a insinuar algo..., son capaces de echarte un broncazo de muy señor mío.
> 
> Gracias. :Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso:



El principal problema de la medicina tradicional es que se centran en los síntomas sin atacar las causas y los síntomas muchas veces no determinan la causas y para llegar a determinar las mismas hay que hacer una labor de investigación que muchas veces no pueden o no quieren hacer. 

Ojo, yo no retire ninguna medicación a mi padre, fue el facultativo tras observar la mejoría quien la retiro progresivamente. 

Saludos y que siga este interesante hilo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## subvencionados (31 Jul 2017)

El mastic gun también mata el helicobácter pylori, o al menos lo controla

Creo que es pistacho griego, o la cáscara del pistacho. Ahora no recuerdo bien.


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Error, no existe ninguna levadura asesina, es el cuerpo que estaba desequilibrado, mira como cuando se modificaron los hábitos insanos, la naturaleza hizo el resto. El problema es el entorno.
> 
> ¿alguien puede señalar donde está el vertedero de un bosque?, pues eso, cada animalito y ser vivo tiene su función, aunque nos parezcan desagradables e incluso "asesinos".
> 
> ...



Si claro, por eso digo que todos la tenemos, la cuestión es que por hábitos, comidas basura y adictiva, antibioticos, rompemos ese equilibrio, como bien dices. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 19:16 ----------




subvencionados dijo:


> El mastic gun también mata el helicobácter pylori, o al menos lo controla
> 
> Creo que es pistacho griego, o la cáscara del pistacho. Ahora no recuerdo bien.



La planta en español es el lentisco los Yankees ya sabes, goma de mascar  
Pistacia lentiscus , resina. 
Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (31 Jul 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Respetando que el forero Calimero quiera o no compartir la informacion del metodo natural utilizado yo os voy a reportar una experiencia que tambien al igual que al forero afecto a un ser querido.
> 
> En este caso fue mi padre al que le fue diagnosticada una FA es decir una fibrilacion auricular para todos los mortales lo que se denomina una arritmia cardiaca.
> 
> ...



Por testimonios como este tuyo este foro sigue mereciendo la pena


----------



## Denyuri (31 Jul 2017)

En realidad ese hongo moriría por cortarle los carbohidratos, no por el mastic gum. Así de sencillo. Ni lentisco, ni pau de arco ni aceite de orégano ni de pomelo ni leches: los he probado todos teniendo candida albicans y candida glabrata y ha sido como tocarme los cojones. Ajos crudos, ajos frotados en la zona con candida... nein. "Antibióticos naturales "como el biocidin... nein. Restricción dietaria y ¡adios!; antifúngico cuando es a causa de antibióticos y alehop, fuera, junto a probióticos pa repoblar lo asesinado por los anti-bióticos, de calidad (Reuterii y en general los pediátricos, tolerados por cualquier estómago), yogures y venga, a rascar. 

Esto es: si queréis erradicar X, primero, aseguraos de que existe X (y a qué muestra sensibilidad ++). Luego, si vais a probar un tratamiento, no probéis a la vez 3 cosas diferentes y además un cambio dietético, porque si hay mejoría, nunca sabréis a qué es debido de todos los factores. 

Ensayo y error, es la base. Pero para ello tenemos que poder aislar las variables.

Por cierto 4motion, un factor de riesgo para las fibrilaciones auriculares son las diabetes: espero que no fuese un tipo II sin diagnosticar (¿Le hbían mirado la glucosa en alguna ocasión?) y que por eso con la restricción dietaria haya mejorado tanto. Lo primero que te hacen con fibrilaciones es restringirte el colesterol dietario y las grasas malas, si cambió de dieta... ejem, blanco y en botella...


----------



## 4motion (31 Jul 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> En realidad ese hongo moriría por cortarle los carbohidratos, no por el mastic gum. Así de sencillo. Ni lentisco, ni pau de arco ni aceite de orégano ni de pomelo ni leches: los he probado todos teniendo candida albicans y candida glabrata y ha sido como tocarme los cojones. Ajos crudos, ajos frotados en la zona con candida... nein. "Antibióticos naturales "como el biocidin... nein. Restricción dietaria y ¡adios!; antifúngico cuando es a causa de antibióticos y alehop, fuera, junto a probióticos pa repoblar lo asesinado por los anti-bióticos, de calidad (Reuterii y en general los pediátricos, tolerados por cualquier estómago), yogures y venga, a rascar.
> 
> Esto es: si queréis erradicar X, primero, aseguraos de que existe X (y a qué muestra sensibilidad ++). Luego, si vais a probar un tratamiento, no probéis a la vez 3 cosas diferentes y además un cambio dietético, porque si hay mejoría, nunca sabréis a qué es debido de todos los factores.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que todo influye, claro está que si dejas al hongo sin combustible ya le estas jodiendo, a lo que me preguntas nunca tuvo alta la glucosa , tan solo mi padre ha tenido un poco alto el ácido úrico, el resto de analíticas las tiene mejor que yo, desconocía la relación diabetes tipo 2 y la FA, la dieta que tuvo y que sigue manteniendo también habrá influido, no lo dudo. 

La candida es una jodida cuando se descontrola. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjpc (31 Jul 2017)

esto se lia cada vez más, dos estudios a largo plazo asociando alimentación y riesgo de sufrir parkinson.

"Ingesta de lácteos desnatados asociada a mayor riesgo de Parkinson"

Intake of dairy foods and risk of Parkinson disease


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (31 Jul 2017)

Me lo guardo para mas adelante.


----------



## oriolserra (31 Jul 2017)

Me ha sorprendido lo que he ido leyendo porque yo creía que la cosa funcionaba más o menos así: estamos llenos de bacterias, virus y hongos que viven en simbiosis con nuestro cuerpo. Cuando el cuerpo acumula más toxinas de las que puede eliminar (por sobresaturación de los centros principales: intestino, hígado, riñones), la "basura" que no puede eliminar corre a cargo de estos "bichos" que se encargan de hacer limpieza. Si las bacterias no pueden con ella, entran en acción los virus, y si los virus no pueden, llegan los hongos. 

Dicho de otro modo: una persona con hongos tiene un alto nivel de intoxicación en el cuerpo. El cuerpo le está pidiendo a gritos que se ponga a "hacer limpieza" pero ya, porque está llegando al límite. 

Quizás no estés muy seguro de qué cosas estás intoxicado, porque cuando empiezas, la lista puede ser muy larga, pero creo que todos ya sabemos a estas alturas las cosas que son malas y que hay que evitar sí o sí (sin tintas medias).

Antes que nada, quiero recordar que para el alzheimer, no sé cuánto de bien hace el aceite de coco, pero es OBLIGATORIO eliminar las siguientes cosas de la alimentación: 

- AZÚCAR (blanco, moreno, de caña... no hay ninguno que se salve, excepto masticar la caña de azúcar). (jarabe de glucosa, , obtenido del maíz transgénico, también evitar)
- SAL (refinada, yodada, fluroada, sal marina,, sal rosa de himalaya... no hay ninguna que se salve excepto el agua de mar (recogida y filtrada de lugares limpios), sal de roca (recogida directa para asegurarte su pureza) o sal que hagas tú mismo evaporando el agua de mar (poniéndolo sobre un radiador, por ejemplo. La sal de mar está prohibida en España, como curiosidad. La sal de mesa (cloruro de sodio) se blanquea con aluminio, y se le añade un antiapelmazante, que causa sequía en el cuerpo e intoxicación. La sal de mar auténtica no debe de dar sed, sino que quita la sed y nutre el cuerpo)
- METALES PESADOS (ALUMINIO, MERCURIO, PLOMO, CADMIO, los más importantes, entre otros. Las antiguas tuberías del agua eran de plomo, la pintura blanca también (como lo prohibieron, ahora se usa Titanium Dioxide, que igualmente es tóxico, y está en casi todos los jabones. Todos los pescados y mariscos es mejor evitarlos, aunque hay unos que acumulan poco mercurio, pero es mejor no comerlos. Todas las vacunas y medicinas y antibióticos llevan metales pesados. (en cantidades que ni sospechas). Los útiles de cocina (ollas, paellas...) de aluminio, a evitar. Desodorantes (sobretodo los líquidos o de roll-on), a evitar. Maquillaje (pintalabios...), a evitar. Champús y geles de baño que lleven estos tres "espumeantes": sodium laureth sulfate, sodium lauryl sulfate, sodium cocoate sulfate, a evitar. Por desgracia, todos los llevan. Su función es introducir los metales pesados y tóxicos retenidos en tu piel y cabello (contaminación del aire, d elos coches...) dentro de tu piel, porque la vuelven permeable, sobretodo con el agua caliente. Lavarse, pues, con agua frío, o con jabón de alepo. Los empastes de amalgama, si se tiene, es mejor retirarlos con cuidado, y esperando unos 3 meses entre cada uno, para no intoxicar el cuerpo. Los empastes de amalgama que emiten vapores (de hace décadas) son los más tóxicos). Todos los alimentos del supermercado, de la frutería, que se rocían con pesticidas químicos, llevan metales pesados. Es mejor comprar verduras a algún hortelano local, o cultivarse uno mismo el alimento. El agua que bebes puede estar también contaminada y muerta: búscate una fuente de agua en la montaña que sepas que es limpia, y llena tus garrafas allí. Nunca uses las garrafas de PET; si puedes, de vidrio (nunca de cristal, que contiene metales pesados), o de HDPE (nº2) (las de Regas, son de HDPE).
- GLUTAMATO MONOSÓDICO (potenciador del sabor) (se encarga de evitar que tu cuerpo se deshaga de los metales pesados (que causan neurodegeneración), por lo que hay que evitarlo. El problema es que se enmascara con muchos otros nombres (mejorante panario (uno de sus ingredientes), enzimas... Por cautela, retirar toda forma elaborada de harina (pan de cualquier tipo, a menos que sólo lleve: harina de cereal y levadura madre, y agua de manantial).

Y, por precaución, habría que evitar tanto la harina de trigo (el GLUTEN) como los lácteos (LACTOSA), ya que las sustancias que llevan actúan de pegamento, dificultando todavía más el poder remover y expulsar los metales pesados acumulados en el cerebro y en el sistema nervioso.

Hace un tiempo, conseguí un libro que ofrecía una solución al alzheimer (una prima de mi madre tiene parkinson, y seguramente derivará en alzheimer). Allí explicaba que la curación venía de la mano de 3 alimentos:

- AGUA DE MAR (reconstituye las células dañadas por la acumulación de tóxicos, nutre el cuerpo con todos los minerales, y lo desintoxica (tomada pura, actúa de laxante; sino, se rebaja en agua (1 de agua de mar por 3 partes de agua, y un chorrito de zumo de limón)
- PERILLA (es una planta, uno de los más potentes antialérgicos, estudiados en profundidad por la medicina occidental (que lo hagan público, es otra cuestión. En Japón la prohibieron, porque le hacía la competencia a la medicación para alérgicos. No se vende en las herboristerías, ni es autóctona de España, sino de Japón, donde se usa en la comida. Aumenta el sistema inmunológico, entre otras muchas propiedades)
- PAPAYA FERMENTADA (pues ya no me acuerdo! ^_^' La papaya tiene una sustancia que favorece la eliminación de los metales pesados. Esta sustancia, GLUTATION PEROXIDASA, es la encargada de llevar los metales pesados al intestino y al riñón para que sean correctamente eliminados del cuerpo.

Existen quelantes presentes en muchos alimentos (cilantro, limón, ajo, brócoli...) a los que se les pegan estos metales pesados, pero si el cuerpo no dispone de un buen sistema que los elimine del cuerpo, pueden volver a entrar en el torrente sanguíneo y empeorar el estado de la persona que está intentando deshacerse de ellos. Por eso, hay que ir tomándolos poco a poco. E ir viendo el efecto sobre el cuerpo. Si le prestas atención, el cuerpo te dirá cuándo necesita comer de esos alimentos, y cuando necesita descansar de ellos.

Siento que haya sido tan largo, pero de verdad que quiero ayudar con todo lo que he aprendido. Yo he tenido unos cuantos empastes metálicos (o amalgamas) (los más ocsuros tienen más mercurio; los más claros, menos. Hace años que no se utilizan, se sustituyeron por esa otra pasta blanca), pero una vez puestos, los llevas en la boca durante décadas, tragando constantemente. El dentista que me los quitó me hizo un desastre: los pulverizó con el torno. El resultado fue una de las peores etapas de mi vida (me costaba moverme, me costaba pensar, enlazar ideas, sólo tenía ganar de dormir, no quiero ni recordarlo. Te dicen que es emocional, o no sé qué rollo; qué demonios! tenía una intoxicación por mercurio!). Pues bueno, no sé porqué desde hace años que me dio por comer brócoli, y a mi hermano, ajo. Hasta el año pasado, no quitamos la sal (ya habíamos quitado el azúcar y el pan), y este año ha sido como volver a nacer. Todavía tengo el hígado tocado, pero el intestino (que tenía inflamado), se ha curado. Nada de médicos, nada de medicinas. No pienso creer en una medicina que lleva décadas sabiendo todo lo que he ido descubriendo, y que lo mantiene oculto por lo que sea.

Pues nada. Si le sirve a alguien mi conocimiento y experiencia, es libre de usarlo como quiera. 
Siento no poder aportar enlaces ni nada, pero lo de arriba son muchos años de estudios y búsquedas de información y lectura de libros, y no quiero hacer aquí una bibliografía. Simplemente, decidid vosotros si os lo creéis o no. 

La candida albicans se la curó una amiga bebiendo kéfir de agua y zumo de limón en ayunas. Un día, haciendo pipí, le salieron como unos honguillos blancos (como los del kéfir de leche), y nunca más ha vuelto a tener problema con la candida. No se trata de "acabar con el bishó", sino de entender porqué el bicho se comporta agresivo cuando lo natural es que sea un amigo del cuerpo. 

Un saludo, y les deseo mucho ánimo y mucha suerte a todos los implicados.

P.S. Se me olvidó: todo el arroz que se cultiva lleva cantidades importantes de arsénico, cuidado de donde se consigue. (quizás el ecológico sea mejor) Los materiales de uralita (antiguos depósitos de agua en las casas), es mejor no tocarlos ni romperlos (el polvillo que suelten perjudica mucho). Y, por Dios, si una persona está intentando curarse por todos los medios, que no cocine en microondas ni se acerque a nada que vaya con Wi-Fi, BlueTooth, inalámbricos, teléfonos DECT, que desconecte el interruptor general de la luz de la casa (menos el frigo) cuando vaya a dormir. Con tantos metales pesados en el cuerpo, la sensibilidad que desarrolla a todas estas cosas lo convierte literalmente en una "antena". 

P.S.S. Huid de los hospitales: allí sí hay caldo de cultivo de bacterias y virus resistentes para los que el cuerpo no está preparado. Una persona enferma no debería pisar nunca un hospital. (De Legionella, por el aire acondicionado, se infectó el hospital donde estaba ingresado mi padre. Casi no lo contamos.) En fin, buenos deseos para todos.


----------



## Stock Option (31 Jul 2017)

Los que colaboran con los genocidas de la industria de la alimentación y de la farMAFIA que no se olviden de esta máxima: *Roma no paga traidores *

Lo digo porque ya ha caído un expresidente de nuestra flamante democracia en el Alzheimer. 

Lo malo de tener psicópatas manejando los hilos del poder es que son incapaces de entender la esencia de lo que acabo de explicar. Y por eso son tan útiles.

Los Rockefeller, March, Soros y compañía bien que llegan a la senitud con toda su maldad intacta. No creo que sea por casualidad.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 21:21 ----------




carlosjpc dijo:


> esto se lia cada vez más, dos estudios a largo plazo asociando alimentación y riesgo de sufrir parkinson.
> 
> "Ingesta de lácteos desnatados asociada a mayor riesgo de Parkinson"
> 
> Intake of dairy foods and risk of Parkinson disease



Que hagan un estudio de lo que NO causa enfermedades degenerativas. A ver si tienen huevos estos Hijos de la Gran Puta que se sacan unos cuartos haciendo informes ad hoc para que el borregomatrix siga sin enterarse de nada.


----------



## carlosjpc (31 Jul 2017)

bueno, me imagino que a veces los estudios no indican una causa como en este caso que es un estudio comparativo, pero si nos pueden dar pistas de aquello que proporciona cierta protección, en este caso algo en la grasa de la leche parece que protege que se pierde al desnatar. Siendo la vitaminas A y D las que más se pierden al desnatar, quizá alguna de esas vitaminas sean las protectoras o la misma grasa, no se.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2017)

Hay testimonios muy muy interesantes, pero hay a algunos que alomejor se os está yendo un poco la pinza... una cosa es que en un caso de una enfermedad incurable o muy molesta, se pruebe un remedio 'natural' como estáis contando y otra cosa es leer que si una persona está enferma no deba pisar un hospital. 

Ni tanto ni tan calvo.


----------



## Denyuri (31 Jul 2017)

Ya, tú ahora coge a tu abuela alzheimica y quítale el azúcar, la sal, dale agua de mar y papaya fermentada. Parece más una tortura, illlo. Que la _perilla frutensis _vaya bien para algunas alergias e intolerancias alimentarias como antihistamínico natural, allright, de ahí a que sea "tratamiento" pal alzheimer, va un trecho :|

Y hombre, "intoxicación" Oriol pues no sé... un anti-biótico mata a todas las bacterias, buenas y malas, por eso se suelen decir que son de amplio espectro. Por eso ahí hacen su agosto las cándidas, levaduras oportunistas que de repente no tienen quien las combata. Pero no hay intoxicación, sino erial. Por estrés, no dormir, malas digestiones o ir mucho al baño puedes también agostar tu flora intestinal, haciendo que la cándida sobrecrezca y que, por ende, te "pida" carbohidratos y azúcares, y ahí tampoco hay intoxicación alguna. De ahí que el kefir, el yogur y en general cualquier alimento fermentado, incluso los caseros como aceitunas o col o pepinillos... ayuden a mejorar el balance de otra flora bacteriana positiva que actúa como límite. Así que no se trata sólo de actuar contra el hongo que se vuelve patógeno, sino de propiciar que haya un ecosistema variado y majo.

Los cambios dietarios suponen, por ende, cambios en la flora: cualquier persona que se mude, o la gente de un país por su dieta, tienen diferentes tipos de flora. Así se conocieron los pro-bióticos, observando que entre los búlgaros, que comían un molntón de yogur, había lactobacillus _bulgaricus_. Cualquier persona, según si dieta, nivel de estrés, descanso y lugar de residencia y costumbres tendrá una u otra flora intestinal, de los estudiados hasta ahora los que más cepas tienen son los yanomamis, que viven descalzos y en continuo contacto con la tierra. Les hacen de sistema inmune, en cierto sentido. 

Pero todas estas interacciones entre flora bacteriana son sutiles, y difícil considerarlas unifactoriales y monocausales, hay muchos elementos imbricados. Nos queda el principio hipocrático, primero no hacer daño (y tener a una abuelilla a agua de mar y papaya fermentada lo mismo es un poco absurdo), luego ya procurar los medios para la vida en la medida de lo posible.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:51 ----------




4motion dijo:


> a lo que me preguntas nunca tuvo alta la glucosa , tan solo mi padre ha tenido un poco alto el ácido úrico, el resto de analíticas las tiene mejor que yo, desconocía la relación diabetes tipo 2 y la FA, la dieta que tuvo y que sigue manteniendo también habrá influido, no lo dudo.



Hace tiempo había leído de esto de la diabetes/FA en cohorte amplia, por eso te lo comento (hecho aparte de medicaciones y demás que lo mismo esté tomando y tú no hayas comentado ni debas comentar por un foro, que ya tú sabes que cuanto más viejitos más polimedicados y rara vez se preocupan en mirar las interacciones entre fármacos entre los diferentes especialistas , ya que la tipo 1 ya se la habrían pillado quizá una cuasi II lo explicase:

Esto es de 2.011:



> Información sobre 1 millón de pacientes confirma que la diabetes aumenta el riesgo de desarrollar un trastorno cardíaco denominado fibrilación auricular (FA). "En el estudio, que reúne todas las pruebas disponibles, hallamos que los *diabéticos tienen entre un 30 y un 40 por ciento más riesgo de desarrollar FA *que los no diabéticos", comentó la coautora del estudio, doctora Rachel R. Huxley. "Y que la diabetes podría explicar unos 57.000 casos de los 2,3 millones de casos anuales de FA de Estados Unidos", añadió.
> 
> El equipo de Huxley, de la University of Minnesota en Minneapolis, analizó datos de siete estudios de cohorte prospectivos y cuatro estudios caso-control sobre más de 1,6 millones de personas. Durante el seguimiento (de entre tres y 44 años), más de 108.000 pacientes desarrollaron FA, según publica el equipo en American Journal of Cardiology. Las estimaciones indican que los diabéticos tenían un 40 por ciento más riesgo de desarrollar FA que los pacientes sin diabetes.



Más actual, de 2.014:



> Objetivos: Determinar si existe relación entre la diabetes mellitus tipo 2 y la presencia de fibrilación auricular (ACxFA). Así mismo, observar asociación entre los estados prediabéticos y la arritmia mencionada.
> 
> Métodos: Fueron analizados 284 pacientes. La selección de la muestra se realizó del total de pacientes ingresados en la planta de Cardiología de nuestro centro. El universo muestral lo forman los pacientes a los que se les solicitó la hemoglobina glicosilada (HbA1c). De igual manera, se registró la presencia de ACxFA y otros factores de riesgo cardiovascular. El análisis estadístico se llevó a cabo con el paquete estadístico SPSS 15.0. Se analizó la distribución de las variables estudiadas y la relación de la diabetes mellitus (antecedentes personal de diabetes mellitus tipo 2 o HbA1c > 6,5%) con la presencia de fibrilación auricular. También se estudió la relación de la prediabetes (determinado por una HbA1c entre 5,7 y 6,5%) con la presencia de ACxFA, estratificando posteriormente este último análisis por la existencia o ausencia de hipertensión arterial.
> 
> ...


----------



## estanflacion (1 Ago 2017)

4motion dijo:


> No creo haberlo leído ¿aparte del aceite de coco que antifungico específico has elegido?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk



Hay una variedad para elegir. El sitio más popular iherb puedes encontrarlo. también su competidora vitacost. Yo prefiero la primera. Cualquiera de las dos es más barata que cualquier herbolario fisico o virtual patrio.

Se puede comprar en euros, tomando de referencia de precios el dolar. Desde hace 1 mes que está subiendo el euro frente al dolar se nota bastante los precios más baratos aun.

Yo utilizo estos antifungicadas. Realmente el de cola de pavo es el ideal, sin ser excluyentes.
iHerb.com - Create Basket

Lo mejor es leer las opiniones de los clientes , al estilo amazon. Comprueba otros. El espectro completo de hongos me gustó más que otros porque no proviene de china, tierra supercontaminada de metales. Es de USA, aunque libre de trasgenicos. De USA hay que leer bien estos detalles


----------



## Raskolnikov (1 Ago 2017)

un inciso sobre alimentos fermentados;
una sola racion de sauerkraut (chucrut) o kimchi (col fermentada, tipico de Corea) bien preparada y dejandola fermentar su tiempo, contiene mas cantidad (y variedad probablemente) de probioticos que un pote entero de pastillas de mayor potencia. 

Que no os tomen el pelo con los suplementos, y aprended a cocinar


----------



## estanflacion (1 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






oriolserra dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido lo que he ido leyendo porque yo creía que la cosa funcionaba más o menos así: estamos llenos de bacterias, virus y hongos que viven en simbiosis con nuestro cuerpo. Cuando el cuerpo acumula más toxinas de las que puede eliminar (por sobresaturación de los centros principales: intestino, hígado, riñones), la "basura" que no puede eliminar corre a cargo de estos "bichos" que se encargan de hacer limpieza. Si las bacterias no pueden con ella, entran en acción los virus, y si los virus no pueden, llegan los hongos.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo: una persona con hongos tiene un alto nivel de intoxicación en el cuerpo. El cuerpo le está pidiendo a gritos que se ponga a "hacer limpieza" pero ya, porque está llegando al límite.
> 
> ...







Gracias. Buen resumen de todo lo que debería ser el ABC para incluir o excluir en una vida sin toxicos.

Todo lo que mencionas me parece correcto, y hay algunas cuestiones que me plantea dudas.

El agua del mar porqué es buena y la sal marina no? El agua del mar, además de la sal también puede contener metales pesados. Aunque lo habitual sea que se hundan en la profundidades, se ha encontrado a ras de mar.

Excluyes casi todas las sales. La del himalaya el problema, a mi criterio, es que la mayoría es falsa. Quizás como alternativa a las que tú dices, sean la sal francia guerande o la sal celtica?

Los quelantes que mencionas, siempre debe ir de acompañado de otra sustancia que los arrastre hacia fuera del organismo. Por eso mucha gente que leerá este hilo, o halla realizado intentos naturales en muchas enfermedades habrán fracasado muchas veces, al ver que se empeoraba, sin saber que estaban extrayendo metales pesados, y estaban circulando por el torrente sanguíneo, empeorando la enfernedad

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 01:34 ----------




Raskolnikov dijo:


> un inciso sobre alimentos fermentados;
> una sola racion de sauerkraut (chucrut) o kimchi (col fermentada, tipico de Corea) bien preparada y dejandola fermentar su tiempo, contiene mas cantidad (y variedad probablemente) de probioticos que un pote entero de pastillas de mayor potencia.
> 
> Que no os tomen el pelo con los suplementos, y aprended a cocinar



Por tu nick no sé si guardas relación con Rusia. Yo vivo en Ucrania, y el chucrut lo fermento yo mismo. Todo el que venden en España está pasteurizado. El Kvas tambien puede ser interesante. A mí no me sale muy bien


----------



## vicaño (1 Ago 2017)

El sr Placebo aprueba este hilo.


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Simplemente, las coincidencias existen.
> 
> El pancreas de los pacientes con diabetes tambien fabrica placas amiloides en gran cantidad. Mira, otra causa del Alzheimer.



Pues le das la razón al otro forero, porque los pacientes de diabetes suelen tener candidiasis, como explican en Metabolismo TV, luego esas placas amiloides sí deben tener una función antifúngica.


----------



## Raskolnikov (1 Ago 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Por tu nick no sé si guardas relación con Rusia. Yo vivo en Ucrania, y el chucrut lo fermento yo mismo. Todo el que venden en España está pasteurizado. El Kvas tambien puede ser interesante. A mí no me sale muy bien



Kombucha (que es la bebida de moda en USA), o el Kefir, tambien son bebidas fermentadas relativamente faciles de preparar.
Mi Nick me lo tome prestado del amigo Dostoyevski :


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​



Aquí la respuesta:

Episodio #1194 El demonio del aceite de coco - YouTube



ProfePaco dijo:


> El aceite de coco contiene una gran proporción de ácido láurico



Eso es lo que le confiere sus propiedades antifúngicas.


----------



## Mosca de bar (1 Ago 2017)

Ojalá mejore tu madre, los casos de Alzheimer en una década se van a doblar, parece que has apostado por el aceite de coco ,si te falla mírate el M M S. Es un mineral,clorito sodico, que reacciona con un ácido( cualquiera citrico etc) y sale un gas el dióxido de cloro ,yo lo he estado tomando un par de años y es inocuo al organismo ,destruye hongos y bacterias por su gran alcalinidad ,ahora me preparo unas 12 tomas al año ,una por mes como preventivo disminuir parásitos que llevamos en el organismo porque cuando se enferme ya será tarde, supongo que ya lo conoces a mí ya muchos nos ha funcionado


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ymedio kilo de aceite de coco en un bol de cristal, se añaden dos cucharadas soperas de *chocolate puro valor*, se añade dos cucharadas de miel de calidad que este liquida.
> 
> Se remueve bien, se pone en el congelador un rato, 10 minutos, se saca se trocea y se guarda en la nevera.
> 
> Ya teneis el chocolate de mas calidad del mundo, y esta buenisimo, y no teneis que calentar ni freir el aceite.



Supongo que quieres decir "cacao en polvo puro Valor" en vez de "chocolate puro Valor".


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Ago 2017)

Y un hilo muy interesante (pese a algún que otro desbarre), a Temas Calientes.
Lo podían haber movido a Consumo Responsable, que hace las veces de repositorio de hilos sobre salud...
*
CALÓPEZ, SUBFORO DE SALUD, YA*


----------



## --- (1 Ago 2017)

si esta repetido perdonad: hace tiempo no recuerdo donde vi a una mujer que tenia una capacidad olfativa mas desarrollada de lo normal y su marido sufria de alzeimer .... ella notó muchos años antes como su marido habia cambiado su olor corporal .... le hicieron una prueba dandole camisetas de gente con y sin la efermedad y acerto en todos los casos menos en uno que no estaba diagnosticado y al final resulto que si tenia la enfermedad ... querian amaestrar a perros creo recordar para intentar diagnosticar la antes posible la enfermedad


----------



## humanMonkey87 (1 Ago 2017)

Veo muy poco comentario sobre lo perjudicial que es el consumo de carne, de cualquier tipo.
Para quien le interese el tema, que se mire los siguientes documentales :
-Forks over knifes
-what the health
-cowspiracy 
-fat, sick & nearly dead 

Básicamente todo se podría resumir en que según la sociedad americana contra el cancer la carne está clasificada como cancerígeno de tipo 3, el mismo nivel que el tabaco.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Veo muy poco comentario sobre lo perjudicial que es el consumo de carne, de cualquier tipo.
> Para quien le interese el tema, que se mire los siguientes documentales :
> -Forks over knifes
> -what the health
> ...



Porque NO LO ES.

Todos los estudios médicos que relacionan el consumo de carne con aumento de la incidencia de cancer hablan de CARNE PROCESADA.

Lo que es cancerígeno es el procesado, no la carne.

Los documentales que lista distan mucho de ser neutrales al respecto, por cierto.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Veo muy poco comentario sobre lo perjudicial que es el consumo de carne, de cualquier tipo.
> Para quien le interese el tema, que se mire los siguientes documentales :
> -Forks over knifes
> -what the health
> ...




El Alzheimer es una enfermedad moderna. En cambio, el consumo de carne es algo ancestral.
Como dice Smilling JAck, el problema sería el proceso que sufren algunas carnes: salamis, mortadelas.... pero como concepto la carne no tiene ningún problema, al contrario.


----------



## Cloaca (1 Ago 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ya señalé el agua de mar antes.

Llevo mas de un año hirviendo agua para eliminar cloro, y añadiendo sal guerande, en una proporción hipotónica, casi isotónica. Para los deportistas hay un antes y un después de tomar este agua. Actualmente es el único agua que bebo. Es disponer al cuerpo para lo que quiera, ya desechará lo que no necesita...

Para los que no tenemos el mar a mano, es una solución rápida aunque no completa.


A la hora de desechar o retirar alimentos de una dieta porque se consideran perjudiciales, antes habría que mirar si son ecológicos o integrales, porque la clave es esta y no el alimento. Indios que se pasaron a una dieta occidental perdían los dientes, aun consumiendo los mismos alimentos porque estaban refinados. OJO con esto. Las harinas no son el problema, es el pan que no es integral, la carne no es ecológica..por ejemplo, recuerden simbiosis.


Y ya que tiene tirón el hilo, también podemos añadir para complementar o totalizar con la salud eléctrica del cuerpo. Andar descalzos todo lo que se pueda, el calzado aislante no permite tomar electrones del suelo, genera estrés reduciendo la capacidad del sistema inmunólógico. Tampoco haces nada si vas descalzo por un suelo aislante...como en un piso. Dormir con la cama conectada a tierra (sábanas conductoras), con tierra natural, no con la toma de tierra de la vivienda que lleva armónicos. Recuerden que nuestro descanso era en cuevas, ionizadas negativamente, sobre piel o paja conductora a tierra, y todo esto se ha perdido, vivimos mas pero peor...


----------



## humanMonkey87 (1 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> El Alzheimer es una enfermedad moderna. En cambio, el consumo de carne es algo ancestral.
> 
> Como dice Smilling JAck, el problema sería el proceso que sufren algunas carnes: salamis, mortadelas.... pero como concepto la carne no tiene ningún problema, al contrario.





Entiendo que estas por encima de dicha asociación que nombro si afirmas lo contrario .
Puedes aportar algún dato contrastado ?
Conoces alguna especie de primate con sistema digestivo carnívoro ?
Saludos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 Ago 2017)

Es ver el hilo y querer releer "La enzima prodigiosa".


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Ago 2017)

Bueno, es un hilo que cuando empiezas, no puedes evitar leerlo de un tiron.
Tras dicho proceso y comfirmarme algo que ya sabia, que en determinadas cuestiones soy un absoluto igonarante, el tema del Alzheimer me preocupa en la parte en que se considere "enfermedad genetica" y sobre si hay una "fecha de activacion" asociada a la edad. Que lo de ser una "enfermedad" moderna no sea tanto por habitos/alimentacion/"ponga usted lo que sea" sino simplemente porque nuestra longevidad es cada vez mayor: a principios de año tuve "la oportunidad" de pasar unos dias en un centro de atencion sanitaria y rehabilitacion para personas mayores y la proporcion de estas con Alzheimer daba miedo. 


En mi familia hay 3 casos que yo sepa y solo por parte de madre: mi abuela y dos hermanos de mi madre (de 5) y casualmente el marido de de una hermana de mi madre. En casi todos los sintomas empezaron a aparecen en edades ya avanzadas (pasados los 80).

"Anecdota": Mientras comprobaba los horrorosos efectos del Alzheimer en un compañero de habitacion de un familiar, en la tele Iker Jimenez en Cuarto Milenio con el fantastico programa de "en breve seremos inmortales".

Pero a que precio, coño. Me cago en tus muertos, Iker.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Entiendo que estas por encima de dicha asociación que nombro si afirmas lo contrario .
> Puedes aportar algún dato contrastado ?
> Conoces alguna especie de primate con sistema digestivo carnívoro ?
> Saludos
> ...



No estoy por encima de nada ni nadie. Aportar datos? Te parece poco que no haya un sólo estudio medio científico que diga que la carne de por sí, es mala?
Sí que han salido estudios que dicen que la carne procesada es mala. Pero es mala por el proceso y no por la carne:
-Nitritos y nitratos
-GLutamato monosódico
- Polifosfatos
- Azúcares (sorbitol, jarábes de maíz, azúcar de caña...)
- Estabilizantes, emulsificantes, espesantes, gelificantes
- LEche en polvo
- Harinas de cereales
- Proteinas de soja

Yo hoy mismo me he comprado un chorizo que sólo lleva: carne de cerdo, pimentón y sal. PUNTO. 

La carne no es problema, sino todos estos añadidos que te acabo de escribir. Los metas en la carne, en una lasaña, es una manzana o en una magdalena, hará que ese producto sea malo. Pero la materia prima, (carne), no lo es.

La OMS sacó en su dia el estudio que decía que la carne roja y la procesada era mala y todos los mass-mierda se hicieron eco de ello. Una semana después la OMS salió para matizar el estudio para decir que sólo las carnes muy procesadas eran el problema. Pero curiosamente, los mass-mierda no se hicieron eco de esa matización.

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Carne y salud, últimos estudios
En esta artículo tienes multitud de estudios sobre el tema. 

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Especial carne roja y cáncer (I): Colon y recto

Verás que hay muchos matices y es complicado aislar el "ruido estadístico" con lo cual es difícil poder culpar a la carne de según qué males. La gente que come mucha carne procesada (especialmente embutido), tb es gente que come mucho pan, por ejemplo. 

Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Resultados de la búsqueda de carne roja


Las grasas y proteinas de origen animal son imprescindibles para nuestro desarrollo. Si usted no las come, se deberá suplementar sí o sí.
Saturated Fats Versus Polyunsaturated Fats Versus Carbohydrates for Cardiovascular Disease Prevention and Treatment
The cardiometabolic consequences of replacing saturated fats with carbohydrates or
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2824150/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2950930/

Y no me venga con los mantras veganos de si somos carnívoros o no. Somos omnívoros.


----------



## Sonico (1 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo hoy mismo me he comprado un chorizo que sólo lleva: carne de cerdo, pimentón y sal. PUNTO.



¿Estas seguro de que no llevaba ajo y leche? Si el chorizo no lleva ajo, no es chorizo. Y leche le echan a todo, hasta en las carnicerias de barrio/pueblo y te dicen que solo lleva carne y pimentón, pero le añaden lactosa y los "maravillosos" preparados que les dan para "mejorarlos" y que supuestamente solo llevan pimienta, sal y harina de trigo. ¿Donde lo compraste?


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro de que no llevaba ajo y leche? Si el chorizo no lleva ajo, no es chorizo. Y leche le echan a todo, hasta en las carnicerias de barrio/pueblo y te dicen que solo lleva carne y pimentón, pero le añaden lactosa y los "maravillosos" preparados que les dan para "mejorarlos" y que supuestamente solo llevan pimienta, sal y harina de trigo. ¿Donde lo compraste?



Sí, edito:
Chorizo: carne de cerdo, pimiento, ajo y sal. Nada más. (lo estaba diciendo de memoria).

Yo vengo de familia de carniceros (ahora la lleva mi tío), y ahí sí te puedo asegurar que no le meten absolutamente nada a los embutidos que hacen ellos mismos. 
Yo ahora vivo en Barcelona y compro la carne y embutido aquí así que me tengo que fijar muy bien donde compro.

O bien te fías del carnicero (el fuet seguramente lo hagan ellos, pero el chorizo, no), o bien lo compras ecológico y ahí verás la etiqueta de los ingredientes:

Si no se lee bien: magro de cerdo (70%), grasa de cerdo (30%), pimentón ajo, y sal marina.







O aquí:
Flavours and Colours of Biodiversity :: Nuestra familia de productos :: Productos ecolÃ³gicos de La Rioja
Carne ecologica de cerdo, ajo, pimentón y sal. 

No hay más. 
La carne ecológica es cara y compro poca (o cargo en mi carnicería cuando voy a ver a mi familia) o en Barcelona ya tengo un par de carnicerias de "confianza", que aunque no sea 100% "sana", se le acerca. Y de vez en cuando me dejo caer a una tienda ecologica a comprar embutido como jamón o chorizo.


Es como los yogures. Un buen yogur sólo tiene que tener:
leche pasteurizada + fermentos lácteos. Lo que tenga de más, MIERDA.

Una vez tienes adaptado el paladar a un buen chorizo o carne o a un buen yogur, cuando te comes algo "procesado" y "adulterado", con lactosa, sulfatos, nitritos, harinas...lo notas en seguida.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Veo muy poco comentario sobre lo perjudicial que es el consumo de carne, de cualquier tipo.
> Para quien le interese el tema, que se mire los siguientes documentales :
> -Forks over knifes
> -what the health
> ...



El documental What the Health, es un chiste. Los otros 3 no los he visto, pero como sean igual de "serios" y "científicos" que el ya citado, es para que os encierren de por vida.

Aquí hay una crítica sobre el documental por si alguien le interesa:

Crítica del documental "What the health"


----------



## humanMonkey87 (1 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> El documental What the Health, es un chiste. Los otros 3 no los he visto, pero como sean igual de "serios" y "científicos" que el ya citado, es para que os encierren de por vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias por la crítica , la leeré .
Te dejo un estudio bastante serio , de los más extensos que existen en cuanto a número de personas analizadas y duración donde se vincula una relación directa entre el consumo de alimentos animales y enfermedades muy serias :

El estudio de China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 14:53 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> El documental What the Health, es un chiste. Los otros 3 no los he visto, pero como sean igual de "serios" y "científicos" que el ya citado, es para que os encierren de por vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edito : iba a leerme la crítica pero después de ver la fuente ( Fitness Revolucionario ⋆ Cuestionando los dogmas sobre Salud y Fitness para mejorar de verdad tu cuerpo) he cambiado de idea.
Pensaba que se trataba de un debate serio 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjpc (1 Ago 2017)

Un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de Kent (Ohio) han descubierto por primera vez signos de la enfermedad de Alzheimer en 20 cerebros de chimpancés ancianos. El hallazgo podría ayudar a comprender mejor la dolencia y cómo combatirla.


deadspin-quote-carrot-aligned-w-bgr-2<\/title><path d="M10,3.5l3-3,3,3Z" style="fill:%23fff;stroke:%23fff"/><path d="M0,3.5H10l3-3,3,3H26" style="fill:none;stroke:%231b3a4d"/><\/svg>')}.f_branding_on.blog-group-deadspin .editor-inner.post-content .pu


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Gracias por la crítica , la leeré .
> Te dejo un estudio bastante serio , de los más extensos que existen en cuanto a número de personas analizadas y duración donde se vincula una relación directa entre el consumo de alimentos animales y enfermedades muy serias :
> 
> El estudio de China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Por curiosidad, que te molesta del site Fitness Revolucionario?

La parte alimentaria, etc,etc nunca la he seguido pero lo que se corresponde a rutinas de trabajo pues han resultado interesantes y acertadas.

Si por algo se caracteriza en todos sus articulos es por utilizar fuentes que a priori deberian ser fiables para justificar sus opiniones:

National Center for Biotechnology Information

Nature Research: science journals, jobs, information and services.

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu

http://www.pnas.org/

http://jaha.ahajournals.org/

Vamos, que si el tipo magufea, se lo curra.


----------



## Calimero (1 Ago 2017)

Candidiasis: la epidemia ignorada del s.XXI por Estefanía Martel

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbHbZ2KVFAY[/video]


----------



## murcielago (1 Ago 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Gracias. Buen resumen de todo lo que debería ser el ABC para incluir o excluir en una vida sin toxicos.
> 
> Todo lo que mencionas me parece correcto, y hay algunas cuestiones que me plantea dudas.
> 
> ...





Por mi propia experiencia, mucho cuidado con ponerse a hacer pruebas de métodos de quelación por cuenta propia, vía oral. Y en este asunto, hago hincapié en el mercurio. Si alguien sospecha que pueda padecer algún tipo de intoxicación por este metal pesado, que tenga mucho cuidado con el consumo alto de ajo y otros alimentos ricos en azufre, y que tampoco se ponga a tomar complementos de algas (como la chlorella) porque las consecuencias pueden ser importantes. Por aquí ya se ha dejado información adecuada sobre estos asuntos, pero nunca está de más recordarlo.

Por último, otro apunte para aquellos que puedan interesarle. Yo ahora mismo, estoy "investigando" (con cautela eso sí) la posible relación entre endodoncias y algunos problemas de salud más allá de los asuntos bucodentales. El siguiente libro cuenta algunas cuestiones interesantes, en base a la experiencia de un dentista:

"Root Canal Cover Up Paperback" by George E. Meinig 

Obviamente, no creo que sea recomendable tomar como verdades absolutas todo lo que se cuenta en ese libro. No obstante, sobre todo en el caso de personas mayores, yo no descartaría que uno de los posibles focos provenga de alguna endodoncia con cierta antigüedad, incluso si no hay molestias bucodentales. Tras hablarlo con mi dentista, al que yo particularmente considero como uno de los mejores de mi ciudad (tras haber tratado a más de una docena), me ha contado que se han mejorado bastante las técnicas empleadas para realizar endodoncias. Por ejemplo, él utiliza fibra de carbono para tapar estos canales tras matar y eliminar el nervio, dado que esta solución aporta más flexibilidad y puede bajar ostensiblemente la probabilidad de microroturas en la pieza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Con o sin procesado, la carne no es sana porque contiene multitud de toxinas del animal sacrificado, incluidas toxinas relacionadas con el stress del propio animal y también de sus sistema de purificación y eliminación de toxinas.

Es cierto que el ser humano consume carne desde hace miles de años, pero la consumía en cantidades muy reducidas. Nada que ver con la atrocidad de hoy en día.

Está más que demostrado que podemos vivir mejor sin consumirla. Sobre todo hoy en día que tenemos acceso a alimentos variados que pueden sustituirla. Es más, la carne en sí es muy pobre en minerales e incluso en vitaminas. Sólo proporciona proteínas pero fuentes de proteínas hay muchas y más asimilables que la carne.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Gracias por la crítica , la leeré .
> Te dejo un estudio bastante serio , de los más extensos que existen en cuanto a número de personas analizadas y duración donde se vincula una relación directa entre el consumo de alimentos animales y enfermedades muy serias :
> 
> El estudio de China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Pásese usted por el hilo de las harinas (Consumo responsable). Hay un florero muy gracioso que lleva 3 años con lo del estudio de China y se lo hemos rebatido como 500 veces. No existe tal paradoja (paradoja asiática).

Si quiere realmente hablar y debatir, lea la crítica de Fitness Revolucionario, exponga en qué no está de acuerdo y a partir de ahí llegaremos a algun entente.

Lo que no puede ser es que usted tenga su opinión y no lea la contraria. Así es imposible.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

murcielago dijo:


> Por último, otro apunte para aquellos que puedan interesarle. Yo ahora mismo, estoy "investigando" (con cautela eso sí) la posible relación entre endodoncias y algunos problemas de salud más allá de los asuntos bucodentales. El siguiente libro cuenta algunas cuestiones interesantes, en base a la experiencia de un dentista:
> 
> "Root Canal Cover Up Paperback" by George E. Meinig
> 
> Obviamente, no creo que sea recomendable tomar como verdades absolutas todo lo que se cuenta en ese libro. No obstante, sobre todo en el caso de personas mayores, yo no descartaría que uno de los posibles focos provenga de alguna endodoncia con cierta antigüedad, incluso si no hay molestias bucodentales. Tras hablarlo con mi dentista, al que yo particularmente considero como uno de los mejores de mi ciudad (tras haber tratado a más de una docena), me ha contado que se han mejorado bastante las técnicas empleadas para realizar endodoncias. Por ejemplo, él utiliza fibra de carbono para tapar estos canales tras matar y eliminar el nervio, dado que esta solución aporta más flexibilidad y puede bajar ostensiblemente la probabilidad de microroturas en la pieza.



Mi dentista, que es bastante buena también y además muy inquieta a nivel intelectual, siempre a la última en avances científicos, está rotundamente en contra de la endodoncias. Dice que están relacionadas de manera directa con el aumento de casos de cáncer y cardíacos.
Una vez consiguió salvarme sin endodoncia una pieza bastante dañada. Cosa que le agradezco inmensamente.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Con o sin procesado, la carne no es sana porque contiene multitud de toxinas del animal sacrificado, incluidas toxinas relacionadas con el stress del propio animal y también de sus sistema de purificación y eliminación de toxinas.
> 
> Es cierto que el ser humano consume carne desde hace miles de años, pero la consumía en cantidades muy reducidas. Nada que ver con la atrocidad de hoy en día.
> 
> Está más que demostrado que podemos vivir mejor sin consumirla. Sobre todo hoy en día que tenemos acceso a alimentos variados que pueden sustituirla. Es más, la carne en sí es muy pobre en minerales e incluso en vitaminas. Sólo proporciona proteínas pero fuentes de proteínas hay muchas y más asimilables que la carne.



Por esa regla de 3, no coma usted frutas ni verduras. No sabe como las sulfatan ni las mierdas que les ponen.

Atrocidad hoy día con la carne? La mayoría come una vez al día carne, mientras consume 4-6 raciones al día de harinas. Y la atrocidad está en la carne???

Galletas, kellogs, magdalenas, leche artificial, macarrones, pan blanco, ketchups, mayonesas artificiales, cremas de verduras artificiales, bollería de todo tipo, caramelitos, frutos secos tostados y salados, yogures con mierdas varias, cervecitas, coca colas... y el problema es el 1/4 de pollo que nos comemos en la comida??? 

Y la carne roja es de los alimentos con más nutrientes. Lo compara con la harina (que es el 60-70% del consumo diario de la mayoría) y así se ríe un poco.

Aporte nutricional de los distintos tipos de carne. Calorías, proteínas, grasas, minerales y vitaminas de carnes vacunas, ave, cordero y hamburguesas

Esto es lo que tiene la harina
Nutrientes de la harina de trigo


Luego piense usted si el problema de la gente es que come mucha cannnnne o mucha harina.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3, no coma usted frutas ni verduras. No sabe como las sulfatan ni las mierdas que les ponen.
> 
> Atrocidad hoy día con la carne? La mayoría come una vez al día carne, mientras consume 4-6 raciones al día de harinas. Y la atrocidad está en la carne???
> 
> ...



No me trate de usted, por favor. O haré lo mismo.

No sé por qué me mezcla usted carne con magdalenas y comidas poco sanas.

Yo lo único que le dije es QUE LA CARNE NO ES SANA, en general.
Y se lo repito. NO ES SANA. Si no le gusta oírlo o leerlo, se aguanta, Señor.

La carne tiene POCOS, POQUÍSIMOS MINERALES. Quizá si los tenga comparados con una magdalena, pero no comparada con alimentos como el sésamo por ejemplo (cientos de veces más rico en minerales como el calcio o el magnesio). Dígame usted qué cantidad de minerales aporta la carne en comparación al sésamo, a las avellanas o a las pipas de girasol. Compare y llore.

Tampoco tiene vitaminas en cantidades importantes. Compare usted la concentración de vitamina B12 de las almejas con la de la carne. Compare y llore.

No compare la carne con la harina procesada. Compare la carne con los frutos secos por ejemplo. Compare y llore.

Hoy en día se ingiere demasiada proteína y eso sobrecarga los riñones y el hígado. De ahí el aumento alarmante de problemas renales y hepáticos.

Lo demás, ganas de engañarse e intereses de las cárnicas.

Todo se resume en INTERESES ECONÓMICOS. Usted mismo dice que su familia es familia de charcuteros y carniceros. Triste vivir del sacrifico de animales con un sistema nervioso central casi tan desarrollado como el de un humano!

Y añado: Yo no tomo golosinas, ni caramelos, ni ketchup, ni coca-cola, ni otros refrescos. Así que no me meta a mí en ajos varios. Si los toma usted, es su problema. Los hay que no tomamos carne ni nada de lo anteriormente mencionado. Que esos productos sean nocivos, no significa que la carne sea buena.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No me trate de usted, por favor. O haré lo mismo.
> 
> No sé por qué me mezcla usted carne con magdalenas y comidas poco sanas.
> 
> ...



La ciencia no ha demostrado que % de protes es el maximo para no tener problemas. Es mas, lo del 15% max de protes es solo para gente q tiene cascado el riñón. Para gente sana no se ha podido determinar q sea nociva cualquier cantidad de protes.
Acabas de decir q la carne en general es mala. Entonces alguna es buena. Cual?
Y si no te importa escribe un dia de alimentacion tuya; alimentos, cantidaded aprox...


----------



## avioneti (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No me trate de usted, por favor. O haré lo mismo.
> 
> No sé por qué me mezcla usted carne con magdalenas y comidas poco sanas.
> 
> ...



Vas a comparar los minerales en bruto contenidos en vegetales que en muchos casos su absorción es nula, con minerales totalmente absorbibles de la carne?

Sigues creyendo que las espinacas y lentejas son una buena de hierro sin pensar en los oxalatos que llevan?

Actualicese un poco hombre


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

avioneti dijo:


> Vas a comparar los minerales en bruto contenidos en vegetales que en muchos casos su absorción es nula, con minerales totalmente absorbibles de la carne?
> 
> Sigues creyendo que las espinacas y lentejas son una buena de hierro sin pensar en los oxalatos que llevan?
> 
> Actualicese un poco hombre



El que necesita actualizarse es usted.

No hablé de espinacas ni de legumbres. Hablé fundamentalmente de frutos secos. Sus minerales son perfectamente asimilables.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 18:09 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> La ciencia no ha demostrado que % de protes es el maximo para no tener problemas. Es mas, lo del 15% max de protes es solo para gente q tiene cascado el riñón. Para gente sana no se ha podido determinar q sea nociva cualquier cantidad de protes.
> Acabas de decir q la carne en general es mala. Entonces alguna es buena. Cual?
> Y si no te importa escribe un dia de alimentacion tuya; alimentos, cantidaded aprox...



De la expresión "la carne en general es mala" deduces "entonces alguna es buena"...Mala deducción. Yo no creo que haya carne buena, sobre todo hoy en día que toda está hormonada y antibiotizada.

Y no, yo no tengo por qué contar lo que como con pelos y señales. Sólo faltaba que publicase lo que como incluidas cantidades. ¡Vamos!

Lo único que digo es que los minerales tipo pipas de girasol, semillas de sésamo, nueces...etc, o alimentos como la levadura de cerveza, tienen hasta 10 veces más zinc, más selenio, más magnesio, más calcio o más hierro que la carne. Y MUY ASIMILABLES.
La mayoría de la gente tiene dietas muy pobres en minerales, con todos los problemas que ello acarrera.

En cuanto a las vitaminas más de lo mismo. La mayoría de la gente tiene un déficit importante de vitamina B12, que la carne contiene en bajas concentraciones pese a lo que se piensa. Moluscos como las almejas tienen infinitamente más vitamina B12 que la carne.

Y sí, hoy en día se toma demasiado proteína, y eso es malo para el riñón aunque no tengas problemas de riñón y estás sano.

La gente tiene dietas muy pobres hoy en día. Sus comidas se reducen a cuatro alimentos básicos: carne (pobre en minerales y vitaminas), pan (tiene vitaminas pero sólo si es auténticamente integral), patatas (pobre también en nutrientes) y algo de fruta.

Básicamente. En España se come carne (de lo que sea, ya sea procesada o no) con patatas (fritas o guisadas), tortilla de cuando en cuando, cereales cargados de azúcares, salsas con mono y diglicéridos y azúcares, algo de lechuga y pan. Y el pan muchas veces es de molde que lleva azúcares o aceite de palma o colza. Todo muy sano.

La mayoría de la gente no toma nunca alimentos como los aguacates, la levadura de cerveza, moluscos, semillas de girasol, uvas pasas, semillas de calabaza, semillas de lino, nueces, piñones, almendras, semillas de sésamo, pepino, jengibre...etc.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

avioneti dijo:


> Vas a comparar los minerales en bruto contenidos en vegetales que en muchos casos su absorción es nula, con minerales totalmente absorbibles de la carne?
> 
> Sigues creyendo que las espinacas y lentejas son una buena de hierro sin pensar en los oxalatos que llevan?
> 
> Actualicese un poco hombre



Este es de los q cuenta calorias y nutrientes sin saber las reacciones bioquimicas q ocurren dentro del organismo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Este es de los q cuenta calorias y nutrientes sin saber las reacciones bioquimicas q ocurren dentro del organismo.



Ese que escribe no sabe leer y dice que yo hablo de vegetales como las espinacas cuando en realidad yo hablé de frutos secos, nunca de espinacas ni de legumbres.

Lo primero que debéis hacer es aprender a leer y asimilar lo leído.


----------



## Calimero (1 Ago 2017)

Por favor, os pediría no se aparten las conversaciones demasiado del tema principal por el que se abrió este hilo de tal forma la gente lo lea pueda centrarse en un número de frentes abiertos asequible.


(por cierto, alguien podría decirme como quitar las etiquetas desagradables que algún personaje está poniendo para sabotear este hilo?)


----------



## enladrillador (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Mi dentista, que es bastante buena también y además muy inquieta a nivel intelectual, siempre a la última en avances científicos, está rotundamente en contra de la endodoncias. Dice que están relacionadas de manera directa con el aumento de casos de cáncer y cardíacos.
> Una vez consiguió salvarme sin endodoncia una pieza bastante dañada. Cosa que le agradezco inmensamente.



Como es eso? yo no lo sabía podria explicar mas al respecto?


----------



## SAIBABA (1 Ago 2017)

Gracias a todos por este pedazo de hilo.....

Referente al agua de mar, los que vivimos en la costa, sobre explotada sobre todo en verano....como podemos consumir ese agua de mar?... Recolectarla, filtrarla para sacar mierdas varias, prepararla....... Existen algunas fundaciones pero no tengo muy claro como funcionan y no son muy claros al respecto, no se si la venden(carisimo) o como funciona..., alguna experiencia?


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Como es eso? yo no lo sabía podria explicar mas al respecto?



Yo no soy experto en eso. Sólo sé lo que me comentó mi dentista. Me dijo textualmente que ella estaba en contra de las endodoncias y que estaban relacionadas con aumento de casos de cáncer y problemas cardíacos.

Ella utiliza una técnica conocida como "inlet outlet" o algo así para salvar piezas un tanto dañadas.

Yo había oído hablar mal de las endodoncias pero no sabía hasta qué punto esos rumores eran ciertos.

Por cierto, mi dentista también está en contra de abusar de la anestesia y sólo la utiliza en casos puntuales y de hacer radiografías para todo. Sólo hace radiografías cuando no lo tiene claro pero en general dice que un dentista experimentado sabe cuándo una pieza está dañada hasta el nervio y cuándo no sin necesidad de radiografía. Es una tía muy innovadora.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Todo lo que sea enfermedades degenerativas, alzheimer, parkinson, arteroesclerosis..., lo mejor son un par de donuts. Es lo que dice la Ciencia. Esto es asín.


----------



## RafaNava (1 Ago 2017)

.¿pero este hilo no iba del Alzheimer?


----------



## Denyuri (1 Ago 2017)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Ojalá mejore tu madre, los casos de Alzheimer en una década se van a doblar, parece que has apostado por el aceite de coco ,si te falla mírate el M M S. Es un mineral,clorito sodico, que reacciona con un ácido( cualquiera citrico etc) y sale un gas el dióxido de cloro ,yo lo he estado tomando un par de años y es inocuo al organismo ,destruye hongos y bacterias por su gran alcalinidad ,ahora me preparo unas 12 tomas al año ,una por mes como preventivo disminuir parásitos que llevamos en el organismo porque cuando se enferme ya será tarde, supongo que ya lo conoces a mí ya muchos nos ha funcionado



Por favor, llámalo por su nombre real: LEJÍA. Y no es un mineral, no jodas, el clorito de sodio no es un mineral, en todo caso, un compuesto químico O_O Que sepas que ya hay un montón de casos tratados de gente con quemaduras gastroesofágicas, porque todas esas propiedades bactericidas que se supone tiene son para fregar el suelo de los quirófanos, no en la ingesta. Investiga, que ya hay un montón de gente que enferma, ulcera y tiene problemas con el MMS, darle eso a una abuela tendría que ser motivo suficiente para que te retirasen la patria potestad, si lat ienes.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 20:28 ----------




arguimaño dijo:


> si esta repetido perdonad: hace tiempo no recuerdo donde vi a una mujer que tenia una capacidad olfativa mas desarrollada de lo normal y su marido sufria de alzeimer .... ella notó muchos años antes como su marido habia cambiado su olor corporal .... le hicieron una prueba dandole camisetas de gente con y sin la efermedad y acerto en todos los casos menos en uno que no estaba diagnosticado y al final resulto que si tenia la enfermedad ... querian amaestrar a perros creo recordar para intentar diagnosticar la antes posible la enfermedad



Sería la 5ª vez que se repite Y LO QUE OLÍA ERA EL PARKINSON.



aceitunator rex dijo:


> Leo que la sal es mala más arriba. No es lo mismo la sal refinada de mesa que la sal marina. No es lo mismo tampoco el azucar blanco que la miel natural sin enguarriñar con azúcares. No es lo mismo la leche de verdad que la del super. Y todos esos alimentos tienen más cosas buenas de las que muchos, científicos incluidos, se pueden imaginar.



Quitarle toda la sal a alguien que no tiene problemas de retención de líquidos, y además, quitarle la sal YODADA, único aporte que se tenía para combatir el bocio... en fin. La tiroides luego tendrán que beber lejía pa mejorarlo ¬¬



> Yo no soy experto en eso. Sólo sé lo que me comentó mi dentista. Me dijo textualmente que ella estaba en contra de las endodoncias y que estaban relacionadas con aumento de casos de cáncer y problemas cardíacos.



Las infecciones dentarias pueden devenir en problemas cardíacos, no tratar esa infección puede ser tan malo como tratarla...


----------



## Indignado (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tampoco tiene vitaminas en cantidades importantes. Compare usted la concentración de vitamina B12 de las almejas con la de la carne. Compare y llore.



En alimento más rico en B12 esta en la carne :no: , otra cosa es que la gente le guste la carne procesada y le de asco la casquería







Pocos nutrientes , si aconsejan limitar su consumo por ser una bomba nutricional :XX:

Edito: si no es el primero es el segundo a poca distancia


----------



## lost_77 (1 Ago 2017)

Sobre la densidad nutricional, para diferentes tipos de dietas, en esta web hay mucha información 
optimal foods for different goals | optimising nutrition


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> En alimento más rico en B12 esta en la carne :no: , otra cosa es que la gente le guste la carne procesada y le de asco la casquería
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no. Se equivoca usted.
El alimento más rico en vitamina B12 son las ALMEJAS. Seguidas de mejillones y otros moluscos. Le voy a poner datos.

Cantidad de vitamina B12 por cada 100 g de almejas: 98.9 microgramos.
Cantidad de vitamina B12 por cada 100 g de carne de vacuno: 2.4 microgramos. 

Alimentos Ricos En Vitamina B12 - Naturísima

Alimentos Ricos en Vitamina B12

Es decir, 100 g de almejas contienen unas 40 veces más vitamina B12 que 100 g de carne roja.

¿Cómo te has quedao?

Respecto a los otros "nutrientes" más de lo mismo. Las cantidades de minerales como el selenio, el cinc, el magnesio, el calcio, el hierro, y vitaminas como las vitaminas C, A, K, algunas del grupo B..., E, etc, en la carne son ridículas comparadas con las que se encuentran en algunos frutos secos como las semillas de sésamo, calabaza, girasol, bayas de goji, las almendras y avellanas y en algunas legumbres o frutas como el aguacate o el kiwi.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 20:28 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es que yo creo que hablamos de cosas diferentes.
Hay veces en que una pieza dental no tiene infección alguna. Sólo que el desgaste o la caries está cerca del nervio. Lo notas porque el diente empieza a ser muy sensible y porque de vez en cuando ya duele.
Hay dentistas que en esos casos van a por endodoncia directamente. Me pasó a mí con la pieza que comentaba antes. Era una pieza con empaste, parte del empaste cayó un día y el dentista que me llevaba opinaba que había que endodonciar. Pero busqué una segunda opinión y ahí encontré a la que me lleva ahora. Ella dijo que no, que se podía salvar la pieza sin endodonciar. Que ella además estaba en contra de las endodoncias y que no las hacía. Y lo mejor de todo es que me salvó la pieza.


----------



## Indignado (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No, no. Se equivoca usted.
> El alimento más rico en vitamina B12 son las ALMEJAS. Seguidas de mejillones y otros moluscos.



Como he editado después , si no era el primero era el segundo alimento 

1.- bivalvos

2. Higado 




Skywalker22 dijo:


> Cantidad de vitamina B12 por cada 100 g de almejas: 98.9 microgramos.
> Cantidad de vitamina B12 por cada 100 g de carne de vacuno: 2.4 microgramos.
> 
> ¿Cómo te has quedao?



del mismo enlace , higado =85.7μg de b12 ¿Pero no ha dicho que la carne era pobre en b12?





Skywalker22 dijo:


> Respecto a los otros "nutrientes" más de lo mismo. Las cantidades de minerales como el selenio, el cinc, el magnesio, el calcio, el hierro, y vitaminas como las vitaminas C, A, K, algunas del grupo B..., E, etc, en la carne son ridículas comparadas con las que se encuentran en algunos frutos secos como las semillas de sésamo, calabaza, girasol, bayas de goji, las almendras y avellanas y en algunas legumbres o frutas como el aguacate o el kiwi.



Vitamina A en la nueces por 100 gr = 3 UI
Vitamina A en el higado por 100 gr = 53000 UI

Acuestate ...


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Como he editado después , si no era el primero era el segundo alimento
> 
> 1.- bivalvos
> 
> ...




Buen intento, Señor. Pero no cuela.

La mayoría de la gente no come hígado jamás. Toma filetes.
Se habló de carne magra, no de hígado, que repito, la mayoría de la gente no toma jamás.

De todas maneras, ahí van más datos. Incluso incluyendo el hígado:

Hierro en hígado de ternera por cada 100 g: 7.2 mg.
Hierro en semillas de calabaza (por cada 100 g): 15 mg de HIERRO.
Hierro por cada 100 g de cacao: 17 mg!!

15 Alimentos altos en hierro - La Guía de las Vitaminas

¿Cómo te has vuelto a quedar?

Las semillas de calabaza tienen el doble de hierro que el hígado de ternera!!! OOOOOOHHHH! Y el cacao tiene más del doble de hierro que el hígado de ternera!!!

Y ojo, porque hablamos de HÍGADO, que no se come nadie. La mayoría de la gente come carne magra, que tiene sólo unos 3 mg de hierro por cada 100 g. Es decir unas 5 veces menos hierro que las semillas de calabaza y casi 6 veces menos hierro que el cacao.


))


----------



## humanMonkey87 (1 Ago 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Como he editado después , si no era el primero era el segundo alimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Teniendo en cuenta el número de tumores presentes en los animales de granjas de producción :





No quiero saber cómo tiene que estar su hígado , teniendo en cuenta que es donde van a parar todas las sustancias de deshecho ...
Seguir comiendo carne , claro que si 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Buen intento, Señor. Pero no cuela.
> 
> La mayoría de la gente no come hígado jamás. Toma filetes.
> Se habló de carne magra, no de hígado, que repito, la mayoría de la gente no toma jamás.
> ...




No como las semillas de calabaza y los mejillones que la gente los come a diario...


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el número de tumores presentes en los animales de granjas de producción :
> 
> No quiero saber cómo tiene que estar su hígado , teniendo en cuenta que es donde van a parar todas las sustancias de deshecho ...
> Seguir comiendo carne , claro que si
> ...



Esa es otra. Pero es que además de que todos los residuos y tóxicos van a parar al hígado y riñones de los animales sacrificados, está el hecho de que no hay ningún órgano o tipo de carne que supere en nutrientes a los frutos secos.

Por ejemplo, el selenio. El alimento que más selenio contiene es la nuez de brasil, con casi 2000 mg por cada 100 g de nueces. Lo riñones, que es el alimento de origen animal que más selenio tiene, sólo contiene 200 mg, es decir unas 10 veces menos que las nueces de Brasil.

Y así puedes probar con todos los minerales. Por ejemplo el magnesio importantísimo para el buen funcionamiento del sistema nervioso central. Uno de los alimentos más ricos en magnesio son las pipas de girasol. Contienen un porrón de veces más magnesio que ninguna carne.
El calcio? La gente dice la leche. Pues no. El alimento más rico en calcio es el sésamo. Pero con diferencia.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 21:59 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> No como las semillas de calabaza y los mejillones que la gente los come a diario...



Es que ese es el problema. La gente come mal.

En lugar de prepararse unos buenos bols de mezcla de semillas de sésamo, pipas de girasol, semillas de lino o de calabaza, levadura de cerveza, cacao en polvo sin azúcar, y coco rallado en zumos, leche de almendra o leche de vaca, por ejemplo para desayunar; se come un bollo con café.

O se toman un bocadillo de bacon.

Sustituid el bacon por las semillas que comenté y veréis cómo aguantáis toda la mañana sin hambre, cómo no os cansáis tan fácilmente y cómo se van la fatiga, la falta de concentración y el hambre a media mañana.


Y encima ni siquiera son caras. No hay nada más asequible que cacahuetes y semillas de girasol o de sésamo. Incluso las bio son asequibles.


----------



## edefakiel (1 Ago 2017)

No, el Alzheimer está más relacionado con la resistencia a la insulina y una incapacidad de administrar los lípidos que con una infección por hongos. Cierto es que las infecciones, ya sean micóticas, virales, parasitarias o bacterianas, de carácter crónico, como Epstein Barr, son responsables del deterioro físico y cognitivo ligado al envejecimiento. Si de verdad quieres ayudar a tu familiar: insulina intranasal, busca información sobre ello. Por cierto, Cúrcuma Longa es más potente contra los hongos que los fungicidas comerciales contra los que ha sido testada; la formulación Curcubrain está específicamente diseñada con fosfolípidos para atravesar la barrera hematoencefálica, cosa que la mayoría de medicamentos no logra, probablemente ni siquiera el que tú le estés administrando.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Ago 2017)

Y añado: Mucha de la gente que duerme mal lo hace por déficit de vitaminas del grupo B o de magnesio. Y eso se arregla con mucho fruto seco y si acaso un suplemento de magnesio.
No es la primera persona que conozco que no encontraba solución a su insomnio hasta que se hinchó a pipas de girasol y nueces.


----------



## boogie boom (1 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y añado: Mucha de la gente que duerme mal lo hace por déficit de vitaminas del grupo B o de magnesio. Y eso se arregla con mucho fruto seco y si acaso un suplemento de magnesio.
> No es la primera persona que conozco que no encontraba solución a su insomnio hasta que se hinchó a pipas de girasol y nueces.



La estupidez de elegir entre unas cosas y otras, cuando se trata de carnes y frutos secos y semillas, es de una estupidez supina. 

Son complementarias. Son dos tipos de alimentos casi imprescindibles.
Los que no lo son serían los azúcares, harinas refinadas, lácteos, casi todos los cereales sobre todo con gluten, aceites hidrogenados y la mayoría de aceites vegetales refinados. 

Si quitas estos últimos alimento las enfermedades se revierten, en general. 

De lo demás, comer de todo, pero cualquier alimento tiene una justa medida, y eso es para cada persona. Hay que saber escuchar tu cuerpo. 

Por cierto, me encantan los frutos secos, las semillas y él hígado. Pero no comería nunca a base de sólo esto por su enorme densidad nutricional. Simplemente es complementario.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Ago 2017)

Metiéndome en medio de la guerra de la carne, y sin que esto, no por mí, sino por otros foreros, que no saben debatir sin insultar y cargarse los hilos, en mi opinión:

La carne procesada, que es casi toda mejor a la basura. Aquí no hay dialogo posible. No se puede pretender que un animal que le han metido hormonas, vacunas, antibioticos y tras ser sacrificado le metan conservantes, aditivos nitrato y todo lo posible, hasta que incluso no se oxide y se vea de buen calor sea saludable. Eso es basura, y me pueden debatir. Y el único que podría insultarme sería el propio animal. Pero disculpe Sr. o Señora animal (quizás llego el feminismo a la puerca del puerco) no es basura usted, es la forma en que le han engordado.

A mí me da una pena enorme los sacrificios de animales, pero soy omnivoro, y eso va en mi conciencia, y no en mi estómago.

Yo como carne, que sea al menos ecológica. Gracias que últimamente se está haciendo carne ecológica de pasto, que está a una escala superior a la ecológica. Echo de menos poder comprar cosas en España, cómo tocino blanco ecologico. Imposible de encontrar. Como mucho ibérico. No confundir con tocino con proteínas o panceta. No hay mucha opciones de encontrar carnes con grasas. Cómo en Ucrania es muy barato los pollos, a veces compro 2 o 3 y me como la piel, y la carne para los perros abandonados. En España esto es un coste inasumible para la mayoría. Oh, antes de decir que tiene mucho colesterol, leer en internet por favor )

Problema es comer mucha carne, y esto cuanto es? 1gr. por kilo de la persona. No es una tabla fija, pero si muy orientativa. Algo más para deportitas. 

La evidencia, excluyendo los estudios que hay de todo, icen que dónde más energía gasta el cuerpo es en la digestión de las proteinas

Así, del total de calorías que ingerimos con las grasas, un 2,5% son quemadas para digerirlas, mientras que los hidratos tienen un gasto termogénico de digestión del 7% y las proteínas gastan un 27% del total de calorías que aportan debido a su compleja digestión.

Las proteínas pueden ser incluso peor que los hidratos, y he visto cuadros graves. Necesita beber mucha agua, y si esta fuera la única medida seria ideal.

Que se puede prescindir de la carne? Es un tema muy complicado. Yo creo que podría ser, pero no estoy seguro. Tomar carne de vez en cuando, ecológica o de pasto, en cantidades pequeñas, sin tomar ese día exceso de proteínas de quesos o carnes, sería una medida que no entra en ningún radicalismo, ni a favor, ni en contra del consumo de carne.

Sí, que se puede hablar de tribus perdidas que no consumen carne, o al contrario, de las que solo consumen carne, o pescado, o carne de foca, pero nosotros tenemos una dieta equilibrada y no comparable.

Dicho esto, cada uno puede hacer lo que desee con su cuerpo, tanto cómo con la carne, el coco, los quelantes o cualquier alimento. La alimentación es de lo más importante para la salud, pero hay muchos más factores, y la mayoría vivimos en ciudades contaminadas. Incluso uno puede hacer una alimentación envidiable, y ejercicio, vivir en el campo, y si tiene estrés, provocarte un cancer. Así que no hay que perder la realidad, y pensar que somos inmortales.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 23:43 ----------




Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esa es otra. Pero es que además de que todos los residuos y tóxicos van a parar al hígado y riñones de los animales sacrificados,
> 
> El alimento que más selenio contiene es la nuez de brasil,
> 
> ...



Por lo que se sabe los riñones no tiene más % de tóxicos que otra parte del cuerpo. Antes yo pensaba igual. Si una persona o animal está enfermo el % es el mismo (o casi) de toxinas en el hígado que en el pulmón, o en otras partes.

Las nueces de brasil es el único fruto seco que no consumo. Contienen altas cantidades de aflatoxinas, una sustancia de origen natural tóxico que puede causar cáncer de hígado.
Incluso el alto contenido de selenio castaña puede ser demasiado de una buena cosa, lo que lleva a una posible toxicidad.

Necesario saber que la mayor parte de los frutos secos hay que ponerlos en remojo. Consumirlo tal cual no es muy agradable para el estómago, a pesar de sus bondades.

Cuando dices leche de vaca, supongo, o espero que sea de leche cruda, y no la comercial, pasteurizada. En España está prohibida, y sólo en el norte se puede encontrar 3 o 4 a las que han dado permiso.

La levadura de cerveza no sería mejor cambiarla por levadura nutricional?

Y los cacahuetes no es un fruto seco. Eso está excluido en primero de alimentación sana.

No vengo a dármela de listo, ni contradecir. Todo lo que he apuntado puedes buscarlo en internet, y decidir. No vengo a hacer discusiones con nadie.
saludos


----------



## qbit (2 Ago 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te parece poco que no haya un sólo estudio medio científico que diga que la carne de por sí, es mala?
> 
> Las grasas y proteinas de origen animal son imprescindibles para nuestro desarrollo. Si usted no las come, se deberá suplementar sí o sí.



Mentira.



Rauxa dijo:


> Yo vengo de familia de carniceros (ahora la lleva mi tío)



Jajaja, eso explica la defensa fanática del carnivorismo.

Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición: Luego acusáis a otros de ser panaderos o de la industria alimentaria.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 01:43 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Y la carne roja es de los alimentos con más nutrientes.



Y otra cosa distinta es lo que se pueda asimilar por el cuerpo. Por ejemplo, a los toros no les importa lo nutritiva que sea la carne y no la comen.

La carne en el intestino humano es fuente de putrefacción y de generación de toxinas desplazando la flora intestinal beneficiosa.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 02:09 ----------




humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el número de tumores presentes en los animales de granjas de producción :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya se lo expliqué a los de la secta paleo en su hilo, pero lo vuelven a repetir. Luego le acusan a "sugus" de hacer lo mismo. )

Habéis corrompido el hilo los de siempre con vuestro tema monotemático.


----------



## 4motion (2 Ago 2017)

estanflacion dijo:


> Metiéndome en medio de la guerra de la carne, y sin que esto, no por mí, sino por otros foreros, que no saben debatir sin insultar y cargarse los hilos, en mi opinión:
> 
> La carne procesada, que es casi toda mejor a la basura. Aquí no hay dialogo posible. No se puede pretender que un animal que le han metido hormonas, vacunas, antibioticos y tras ser sacrificado le metan conservantes, aditivos nitrato y todo lo posible, hasta que incluso no se oxide y se vea de buen calor sea saludable. Eso es basura, y me pueden debatir. Y el único que podría insultarme sería el propio animal. Pero disculpe Sr. o Señora animal (quizás llego el feminismo a la puerca del puerco) no es basura usted, es la forma en que le han engordado.
> 
> ...



Te voy a contar otro relato familiar y ya me podéis disculpar para no resultar Cansino. 

Mi hermana, análisis de sangre rutinario TSH desmadrada, hipotiroidismo, con los habituales síntomas frío, falta de concentración etc etc 

Facultativo, tendrás que tomar una pastilla de por vida porque la tiroides una vez que va mal ya es imposible arreglarlo,palabras textuales. 

Está, que es muy cabezona como yo y que también pilota por libre decide no tomar la pastilla milagrosa que te quema la tiroides para siempre por el momento y así se lo comunica al médico de cabecera, comienza a meter un par de nueces de Brasil en su dieta, no se puede uno exceder con ellas por su alto contenido en selenio, complementariamente dejamos ambos y familia de usar pasta de dientes fluorada y agua del grifo ya que en el país Vasco en muchas zonas se añade flúor a la misma, los casos se tiroides en la comunidad son los más altos de España. 

Bueno, a lo que iba, resultados a los tres meses, tiroides y TSH libre normales, facultativo sorprendido, silencio por parte de mi hermana.

Y así tantas. 

Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Ago 2017)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esa es otra. Pero es que además de que todos los residuos y tóxicos van a parar al hígado y riñones de los animales sacrificados, está el hecho de que no hay ningún órgano o tipo de carne que supere en nutrientes a los frutos secos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el selenio. *El alimento que más selenio contiene es la nuez de brasil, con casi 2000 mg por cada 100 g de nueces*. Lo riñones, que es el alimento de origen animal que más selenio tiene, sólo contiene 200 mg, es decir unas 10 veces menos que las nueces de Brasil.
> 
> ...



Que gracia, me acabo de acordar de esto:

House: episodio 6 temporada 4: Envenenamiento por selenio ("castañas de Para" son las nueces de Brasil?)


Vale, ya me voy


----------



## 4motion (2 Ago 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Que gracia, me acabo de acordar de esto:
> 
> House: episodio 6 temporada 4: Envenenamiento por selenio ("castañas de Para" son las nueces de Brasil?)
> 
> ...



Si te comes 500 kilos de angulas también te envenenas. 

Si, ya puedes irte. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (2 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






4motion dijo:


> Te voy a contar otro relato familiar y ya me podéis disculpar para no resultar Cansino.
> 
> Mi hermana, análisis de sangre rutinario TSH desmadrada, hipotiroidismo, con los habituales síntomas frío, falta de concentración etc etc
> 
> ...







Te creo. Hay cosas que desconocemos y quizás hasta el fin de los tiempos por mucha que aprendamos siempre habrá dudas.

Yo no las como por sentido común, y prefiero otras. A veces como alguna suelta, que tampoco pasa nada. Este mismo año, no encontré otra fruto seco orgánico, y me tomaba un par, máximo 4 cada día.

Son decisiones personales. Y seguro que todo acertamos o erramos sin saber, poniendo nuestras intenciones para nosotros mismos, y para los demás.

Yo he cometido errores, cómo añadir magnesio al kefir de agua en forma de sales de epsom y tumbarme ja ja.

Dicho esto, dejo de escribir en el hilo. Ya da auténtica verguenza que cómo es habitual, no se pueda debatir las cosas, por culpa del anonimato. Me voy a mi cueva. Suerte si podéis enmendar el hilo y seguir aportando salud.


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ago 2017)

Tengo que leerme todavía la mitad del hilo, pero quería añadir una información relevante, si se le suministra a un enfermo de Alzheimer en las primeras etapas MMS (dióxido de cloro), se observan mejorías y estancamiento de la progresión, de la enfermedad como pasa con el aceite de coco, pero de una manera más rapida.
Hay muchos casos reportados, lamentablemente si ya está hecho el daño no será reversible.

El dióxido de cloro aparte de fungicida, mata virus y bacterias, lo hace por oxidación, ojo, hay que tener precaución y administrarlo poco a poco, con incremento de dosis, ya que su poder de limpieza es tan grande y rápido que hay que hazministrarlo con precaución, no porque sea tan toxico, si no por la crisis curativa que puede ocasionar.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2017)

Bueno sigo el hilo desde hace días, interesantes aportaciones, yo quería añadir ciertos productos que pueden potenciar de alguna manera el aceite de coco y en algunos de ellos hay estudios que lo apoyan para el uso de las demencias como por ejemplo el alzheimer

La fosfatidilserina, el ya consabido omega 3, la curcuma y el acido alfa lipoico

Podria ser un combo interesante, ahi lo dejo por si es de utilidad


----------



## 4motion (2 Ago 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe como limpiar el organismo de hongos una vez estan muertos? Que proceso de depuracion se puede hacer?



Dependerá de que quieras librarte, pero el cuerpo ya tiene sus propios basureros por lo cual lo interesante por ejemplo cuándo tomas antibióticos es reforzar luego tu organismo con pro bioticos de calidad y yogures bios para reponer lo arrasado por los antibióticos, mucha agua y zumos de limon para tener el cuerpo lo más Alcalino posible. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mosca de bar (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Tengo que leerme todavía la mitad del hilo, pero quería añadir una información relevante, si se le suministra a un enfermo de Alzheimer en las primeras etapas MMS (dióxido de cloro), se observan mejorías y estancamiento de la progresión, de la enfermedad como pasa con el aceite de coco, pero de una manera más rapida.
> Hay muchos casos reportados, lamentablemente si ya está hecho el daño no será reversible.
> 
> El dióxido de cloro aparte de fungicida, mata virus y bacterias, lo hace por oxidación, ojo, hay que tener precaución y administrarlo poco a poco, con incremento de dosis, ya que su poder de limpieza es tan grande y rápido que hay que hazministrarlo con precaución, no porque sea tan toxico, si no por la crisis curativa que puede ocasionar.



Hay varios protocolos según qué enfermedades como mejor se toma es en forma de C D S .El MMS se tomaba echando en el agua de mineralización débil o destilada ,la mezcla de unos mililitros de ácido cítrico con los mismos mililitros de clorito sódico, pero podía dar cagaleras porque irritaba por el ácido cítrico nada preocupante, incluso hay gente que no le ocurría nada ,pero con el CDS se eliminaban el ácido del agua muy fácilmente colocando una probeta con la mezcla,clorito y acido, flotando en la superficie del agua cerca de la boca de la botella entonces el gas clorito sódico que producía la reacción y que es lo que cura se comunica al agua totalmente en 24 horas tiñiendo el agua de amarillo ,este líquido ya sienta bien porque no lleva ácido, que pueda irritar ,de todas maneras el sabor es bastante desagradable tienes que echar mano luego algún zumo para que se vaya quitando ese sabor tan fuerte


----------



## La española (2 Ago 2017)

François dijo:


> Cuidado con empezar a tomar ajo, limón y aceite de coco a mansalva porque en un organismo no acostumbrado lo puede alterar y crear fácilmente problemas donde no había ninguno antes.



Así es.

Magnífico hilo.
Yo también tuve el problema de la cándida. Y noté que posiblemente fuera que mi organismo rechazaba la leche, el queso y los productos lácteos, y curiosamente, todos ellos me encantan.

Me compré un libro sobre medicina ortomolecular que aconsejaban sobre el ajo, y antinfugicos.

Me puse muchísimo peor. Dolor de cabeza, se me elevo la tensión, y mareos. Y lo tuve que dejar.


----------



## 4motion (2 Ago 2017)

La española dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Magnífico hilo.
> Yo también tuve el problema de la cándida. Y noté que posiblemente fuera que mi organismo rechazaba la leche, el queso y los productos lácteos, y curiosamente, todos ellos me encantan.
> ...



Ya hemos indicado que cuando la candida empieza a ser eliminada se produce una reacción como la que describes, de aparentemente empeoramiento, la candida descontrolada en el organismo es un poco cabrona y si tu abandonas ella gana. 

A mansalva no hay que tomar nunca nada. 



Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La española (2 Ago 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Ya hemos indicado que cuando la candida empieza a ser eliminada se produce una reacción como la que describes, de aparentemente empeoramiento, la candida descontrolada en el organismo es un poco cabrona y si tu abandonas ella gana.
> 
> A mansalva no hay que tomar nunca nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Interesante lo de la metformina, pero haciendo cetogenica o casi, no te da ningún problema?
> 
> Pasame tu blog por mp. Gracias.



Yo llevo años haciendo cetogenia y probé la metformina pero tuve que dejarlo, me faltaba el aire, no si es porque llegué a tener acidificación.


----------



## lost_77 (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Yo llevo años haciendo cetogenia y probé la metformina pero tuve que dejarlo, me faltaba el aire, no si es porque llegué a tener acidificación.



Años seguidos en cetosis? Como te ha ido?
Yo la metformina en low carb o cetosis lo veo un poco heavy


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ago 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Efectos para la salud
> 
> 
> Muchas organizaciones de salud desaconsejan el consumo de aceite de coco, debido a sus altos niveles de grasas saturadas, como la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos.17​ La Organización Mundial de la Salud,2​ El Servicio Nacional de Salud de Reino Unido18​ y el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Sociales de los Estados Unidos.19​
> ...



Todo esto está obsoleto, es mala ciencia, las grasas saturadas son buenas e imprescindibles.
El enemigo es el azúcar y las grasas trans.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (2 Ago 2017)

La española dijo:


> 4motion dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ya hemos indicado que cuando la candida empieza a ser eliminada se produce una reacción como la que describes, de aparentemente empeoramiento, la candida descontrolada en el organismo es un poco cabrona y si tu abandonas ella gana.
> ...


----------



## 4motion (2 Ago 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> La española dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me jugaria la nave nodriza que en vez de pasta de dientes usa bicarbonato sodico :XX:
> ...


----------



## Denyuri (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Tengo que leerme todavía la mitad del hilo, pero quería añadir una información relevante, si se le suministra a un enfermo de Alzheimer en las primeras etapas MMS (dióxido de cloro), se observan mejorías y estancamiento de la progresión, de la enfermedad como pasa con el aceite de coco, pero de una manera más rapida.
> Hay muchos casos reportados, lamentablemente si ya está hecho el daño no será reversible.
> 
> El dióxido de cloro aparte de fungicida, mata virus y bacterias, lo hace por oxidación, ojo, hay que tener precaución y administrarlo poco a poco, con incremento de dosis, ya que su poder de limpieza es tan grande y rápido que hay que hazministrarlo con precaución, no porque sea tan toxico, si no por la crisis curativa que puede ocasionar.



LEJÍA es LEJÍA, hazminístraselo a los suelos con fregona.



> Pero por ahora, volvamos a la MMS1, que básicamente es la *combinación de clorito de sodio y ácido acético* (vinagre), o ácido cítrico, que juntos forman dióxido de cloro (cloro oxigenado). Los efectos tóxicos del dióxido de cloro se asocian a aquellos que produce el clorito de sodio - un oxidante muy fuerte que en dosis de 10-15 gramos se considera letal.* Incluso pequeñas cantidades de casi 1 gramo pueden causar nauseas y vómitos*. Ahora vean esto: el protocolo de la MMS sugiere que es razonable tomar hasta 60 gotas diarias. Hay 20 gotas en un gramo, lo que significa que el protocolo requiere la ingesta de 3 gramos o más de lo que podríamos llamar limpiador hogareño. *Esto es tres veces más la cantidad requerida para producir nauseas y vómitos y 20% de la cantidad necesaria para matarte [2]*. Incluso aunque el protocolo de la MMS nos diga que las nauseas y diarreas son señales positivas de desintoxicación, puedes estar seguro que en realidad son la forma que tiene nuestro cuerpo de decirnos que ha sido envenenado. *Si vomitas, ¡puedes estar seguro que podría haber salvado tu vida evitando una sobredosis letal de MMS! De hecho, hay varios testimonios de efectos secundarios negativos, y al menos una muerte relacionada con la MMS que fácilmente puedes encontrar en Internet* [2].
> 
> La popularidad de la MMS, y de su ferviente y casi religiosa promoción, involucró la afirmación de haber curado la malaria en cientos sino cientos de miles de personas. Ciertamente suena muy noble, pero *eso es natural ya que es bien sabido que el clorito de sodio de la MMS genera hemólisis en glóbulos rojos - lo que quiere decir que los glóbulos rojos se rompen y se destruyen. *La realidad es que el parásito de la malaria es eliminado matando a los glóbulos rojos ya que el mismo parásito los invade. Probablemente la MMS mate al parásito y a los glóbulos rojos. *De hecho, los consumidores de MMS podrían desarrollar anemia.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Indignado (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Yo llevo años haciendo cetogenia y probé la metformina pero tuve que dejarlo, me faltaba el aire, no si es porque llegué a tener acidificación.



¿Aquí la gente que toma (o ha tomado) metformina se ha informado que produce deficiencia de B12 ? porque ese cansancio podría ser causado por la deficiencia.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Ago 2017)

y la quinoa?, si la añades ya lo bordas...

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 17:55 ----------

[YOUTUBE]2Rfsppi8vDk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 18:04 ----------

[YOUTUBE]m9g8Rn3lybU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## individualina (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Yo llevo años haciendo cetogenia y probé la metformina pero tuve que dejarlo, me faltaba el aire, no si es porque llegué a tener acidificación.



Para los foreros que preguntan por la METFORMINA...
No és el tema principal del hilo, pero dejo la info en modo breve para quien esté interesado:

Un alternativo natural a la metformina es la stevia. Utilizada como medicamento, NO COMO EDULCORANTE, tiene los efectos positivos de la metformina (control de los niveles de glucosa en sangre, reducción de la hipertensión y otros efectos positivos para el organismo) pero ninguno de los efectos secundarios. 
En pubmed hay bastantes estudios de la efectividad de esa planta. Su cultivo ha estado prohibido en España hasta no hace mucho (por el lobby).
Mi padre se trata la diabetes 2 con ella + alimentación restrictiva en carbohidratos desde hace 3 años y muy bien.

*

edito para añadir enlaces a estudios sobre la STEVIA:



Spoiler



Estudio Dra. Àngels Pallarès 
J. Med. Plant. Herbal. Ther. Res./Vol. 3 Issue 3

*Disminución placa aterosclerosis de las arterias *
Stevioside inhibits atherosclerosis by improving insulin signaling and antioxidant defense in obese insulin-resistant mice. - PubMed - NCBI

Similitud eficacia del steviósido que la insulina
Molecular evidence of insulinomimetic property exhibited by steviol and stevioside in diabetes induced L6 and 3T3L1 cells. - PubMed - NCBI

La Stevia *evita resistencias en la asimilación de la insulina*
Potential Roles of Stevia rebaudiana Bertoni in Abrogating Insulin Resistance and Diabetes: A Review. - PubMed - NCBI
Mechanism of the hypoglycemic effect of stevioside, a glycoside of Stevia rebaudiana. - PubMed - NCBI

Disminución de daño renal, hepático y función antidiabética de la Stevia
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23140911

Stevia función antibacteriana de la placa dental y antiviral
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21808578

La Stevia *regenera células beta del páncreas*. Su deterioro provoca la diabetes.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10690946

La Stevia es *mejor antidiabético que la glibenclamida y sin efectos secundarios*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21687353

Hojas naturales de Stevia mejor *efecto antiglucémico* que el steviósido refinado
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16732523

Eficacia en diabetes inducida en ratas de la Stevia
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24689449

Efectividad de la Stevia en humanos con diabetes tipo II
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14681845
Efectos positivos de la Stevia con diabetes e hipertensión
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12647278

Stevia *para hipertensión*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10971305

Efectos antivirales de la Stevia para Herpes simple y otros virus
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23544526
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11166857

La Stevia inhibe el cáncer de piel
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12419967

Componentes extraordinarios de la Stevia: *vitamina C, polifenoles, clorofilas y carotinoides) y otros macro y micronutrientes importantes tales como ácido fólico y todos los aminoácidos esenciales excepto triptófano*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26172915

La Stevia en hoja actúa de forma *eficaz contra la bacteria Borrelia burgdorferi* que provoca la enfermedad de Lime
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26716015

Pan con hojas de Stevia *reduce asimilación de carbohidratos y por tanto reducción de obesidad y diabetes*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26299814
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26604361

*Antidiabética i para bajar triglicéridos* en polvo de hoja seca
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26781312

Stevia , potente para diabetes, triglicéridos y antioxidante
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27071804

Propiedades superiores en hoja seca que en glucósidos refinados de Stevia, en cáncer de cérvix, colon y páncreas
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27071804

Stevia antitumoral potente con aceite esencial de ramitas florecidas
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25026731

Stevia para ictus e hipertensión, con los mismos efectos medicinales que la nimodipina, pero sin efectos secundarios
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18553271

NO daño de ningún tipo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18556105

Con una súper dosis 2 g de edulcorante de Stevia por kg de rata, no consiguen ningún efecto perjudicial
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1874950

La Stevia no es mutagénica ni tóxica, además de ser útil para muchas aplicaciones médicas
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22823347
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8962427

Ningún daño en reproducción y aumento de testosterona y estrógenos
http://revistasinvestigacion.unmsm.edu.pe/index.php/rpb/article/view/1680

Artículo que desmonta los efectos anti fertilidad de la Stevia
http://comobajardepesoymas.com/edulcorante-stevia-infertilidad/



Y efectos secundarios de la metfomina:


Spoiler



Algunos de los efectos secundarios, acaso más comunes ya que afectan a una de cada diez personas que la toman, son náuseas, diarrea, vómito, dolor abdominal y pérdida de apetito. Otro efecto menos común pues afecta a una de cada cien personas, es una variabilidad en el sentido de gusto, generalmente a metal.

Reacciones poco comunes cuando tomas metformina:

Otros efectos, éstos muy raros (se presentan en 1 de cada 10 mil personas): *niveles elevados de ácido láctico en la sangre*, reacciones en la piel, irritación y comezón, *dificultad para absorberla vitamina B-12* (tomando metformina a largo plazo).

Si has tomado metformina y comienzas sentir dificultad para respirar, aletargamiento, mareos y confusión, debes consultar a tu médico lo más pronto posible, ya que estos son síntomas de acidosis láctica, una condición seria que, aunque raramente, puede ser provocada por la metformina.


----------



## Cloaca (2 Ago 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Ashtar Sheran dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me quedo con tu nave nodriza
> ...


----------



## Mosca de bar (2 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> LEJÍA es LEJÍA, hazminístraselo a los suelos con fregona.



Están los detractores y los que confían en esta sustancia yo la tomé 2 años y me encontré mejor sin tener ningún problema grave ,el que me lo vende lleva 10 años tomándolo ,él y toda la finca vecinos y familia eso no es una lejía, la formulación es totalmente distinta, aunque se utiliza como blanqueante industrial en , potabilizadoras de agua, odontólogos etcétera hay mucho de detractor oficial porque si la gente lo utilizará haría caer los ingresos de la industria farmacéutica brutalmente, de hecho ya se han preocupado los gobiernos de prohibirlo ,pero no por seguridad del ciudadano sino porque suple miles de medicamentos qué son la fuente de ingreso de las farmafias ,el clorito sódico es una sal ,un mineral y como el agua, no pueden monopolizar la sustancia ni aplicarle copyright si no ya la estaría vendiendo la Bayer o la compañía más fuerte ,hay multitud de testimonios no anónimos , doctores ,gente que se dedica a la medicina que verdaderamente quieren ayudar, no lucrarse, organizaciones, por el hecho de que sí que funciona, pero esta polémica existirá siempre


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (2 Ago 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Ashtar Sheran dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me quedo con tu nave nodriza
> ...


----------



## lost_77 (2 Ago 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> 4motion dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sí, es la industrial que no lleva flúor, pero lleva glicerina como las otras, con sus consecuencias...
> ...


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ago 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Años seguidos en cetosis? Como te ha ido?
> Yo la metformina en low carb o cetosis lo veo un poco heavy



Voy entrando y saliendo, casi no hago deporte y si como carbohidratos subo de peso, es una manera de estar bien, los análisis de sangre siempre bien.
Cómo algo raro a resaltar es que me ha bajado el metabolismo, me compre un reloj que media las pulsaciones y me despertaba por la noche porque tenía 45 o menos, como dije yo no soy indurain no hago deporte, me he informado y no hay nada negativo aparentemente ahora tengo el metabolismo lento.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 19:32 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> ¿Aquí la gente que toma (o ha tomado) metformina se ha informado que produce deficiencia de B12 ? porque ese cansancio podría ser causado por la deficiencia.



Más que cansancio era dificultad al respirar, siempre tome dosis pequeñas 1/2 pastilla al día.


----------



## lost_77 (2 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Voy entrando y saliendo, casi no hago deporte y si como carbohidratos subo de peso, es una manera de estar bien, los análisis de sangre siempre bien.
> Cómo algo raro a resaltar es que me ha bajado el metabolismo, me compre un reloj que media las pulsaciones y me despertaba por la noche porque tenía 45 o menos, como dije yo no soy indurain no hago deporte, me he informado y no hay nada negativo aparentemente ahora tengo el metabolismo lento.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 19:32 ----------
> ...



Por la noche es normal que te baje el pulso. De hecho, debe ser así


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (2 Ago 2017)

refugee dijo:


> En ese debate que habeis hecho de semillas y carne y vitaminas
> 
> Yo lo que creo es que, puede que las semillas y tal tengan mas vitaminas.
> 
> ...


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ago 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Una pregunta para el torero que toma metformina
> La venden sin receta? No me apetece dar explicaciones en la farmacia



Es un producto muy común lo toman la mayoría de gente que tiene diabetes o azúcar alto, léete el prospecto puede generar acidosis en el cuerpo.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 23:05 ----------




Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Cómo utilizáis el aceite de coco?¿para freir , con las ensaladas o a palo seco?



Se puede usar de todas las maneras es mejor para freír ya que soporta mejor el calor que el de oliva.
Se puede mezclar con leche en el desayuno o con casi todo.


----------



## Cloaca (2 Ago 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Cual es el problema con la glicerina?



enlace, básicamente es una capa que no deja al diente "respirar".


----------



## Torontoboix (3 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Es un producto muy común lo toman la mayoría de gente que tiene diabetes o azúcar alto, léete el prospecto puede generar acidosis en el cuerpo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 23:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo he leído de tomarse tres cucharadas y media al día, así a palo seco. Supongo que mejor mezclarlo.

Respecto a La Cocina, ojo. Pregunta a excla. Puede que se desnaturalice y acabes tomando kk, como el tan denostado aceite de palma.


----------



## La española (3 Ago 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> La española dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me jugaria la nave nodriza que en vez de pasta de dientes usa bicarbonato sodico :XX:
> ...


----------



## Gorguera (4 Ago 2017)

Muy interesante todo. Mantennos informados.

Y los mejores deseos para tu madre.


----------



## reconvertido (5 Ago 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Ya señalé el agua de mar antes.
> 
> Llevo mas de un año hirviendo agua para eliminar cloro, y añadiendo sal guerande, en una proporción hipotónica, casi isotónica. Para los deportistas hay un antes y un después de tomar este agua. Actualmente es el único agua que bebo. Es disponer al cuerpo para lo que quiera, ya desechará lo que no necesita...
> 
> ...



Tienes varios errores de concepto importantes.


----------



## Ignatius (5 Ago 2017)

Mirad lo que ha salido hoy en el mundo:

Un fármaco para la diabetes mejora los síntomas de pacientes con Parkinson | ciencia-y-salud/salud | EL MUNDO

Un fármaco para la diabetes mejora los síntomas de pacientes con Parkinson

Mejoró las funciones motoras de aquellos que lo tomaron

Es la segunda enfermedad neurodegenerativa más común del mundo

'La vida de pacientes con Parkinson mejorará en los próximos años'

Un medicamento para tratar la diabetes podría abrir una nueva vía de estudio en la investigación del Parkinson. La enfermedad, que afecta a una de cada 500 personas, es la segunda afección neurodegenerativa más común en el mundo, después del Alzheimer. En España hay más de 150.000 personas que sufren la enfermedad.

Hasta ahora, todos los fármacos para tratar esta enfermedad se centran en ocultar los síntomas, pero no detienen su desarrollo. Además, con el tiempo, son menos eficaces porque la afección progresa hasta afectar a otros tipos de células.

Un estudio llevado a cabo en la Universidad College London (Reino Unido) con 60 personas con Parkinson ha detectado que aquellos que se inyectaban una vez por semana exenatida, empleada para tratar la diabetes tipo 2, tuvieron mejores resultados en las pruebas de movimiento que aquellos a los que se administró placebo.

La investigación, publicada en a revista científica The Lancet, se desarrolló durante 48 semanas en las que los participantes también tomaron su medicación habitual, a las que siguieron otras 12 semanas "de lavado" en las que no se inyectaron este fármaco. Aquellos que usaron la exenatida mostraron mejor función motora tras finalizar ambos periodos, mientras que los que tomaron placebo empeoraron.
Efecto prolongado

"Los resultados de este ensayo son particularmente interesantes ya que es el primer fármaco que parece tener un efecto prolongado en los problemas de movimiento que provoca el Parkinson", señala a EL MUNDO el principal autor del estudio, el profesor Tom Foltynie.

El fármaco actúa sobre unos receptores en el cerebro, lo que ayuda a mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina, a impulsar el funcionamiento de las células nerviosas y activa las moléculas pro-supervivencia en las células.

Además, es un medicamento "bien tolerado", aunque sí se observaron algunas reacciones en el lugar de la inyección así como efectos gastrointestinales.
Más estudios

Aunque los científicos que han llevado a cabo la investigación se muestran optimistas ante los resultados, advierten de que todavía hay que hacer más estudios. No obstante, este es el primer ensayo con placebo que analiza el potencial de este fármaco como posible modificador de la enfermedad de Parkinson.

Ahora, el siguiente paso es hacer un estudio a largo plazo con más participantes. "Si podemos replicar este resultado en un estudio más grande este medicamento podría llegar a ser un nuevo tratamiento para los pacientes afectados de Parkinson", asegura Foltynie.

Por lo tanto, es necesario hacer un seguimiento de los pacientes durante más tiempo y obtener más datos. "Tenemos que determinar si la magnitud del efecto aumenta con el tiempo, es decir, si realmente ralentiza o frena la progresión de la enfermedad", indica.

Estudios animales anteriores ya han demostrado que la exenatida mejora el rendimiento motor.

"Si los siguientes pasos coinciden con lo que ya hemos visto, entonces podríamos decir que este medicamento, u otros similares, pueden tener un importante papel en la enfermedad de Parkinson", concluye Foltynie.


----------



## Zaska (5 Ago 2017)

Hay 50.000 medicamentos que mejoran el Parkinson. Y el cáncer y la lepra y el sida.

Estas mierdas hay miles publicadas cada año. No sé qué cojones más hay que explicaros sobre toda esta industria de la estafa de los estudios médicos y todos los que intervienen para llevarse su parte, empezando por los medios que publican chorradas y los interesados que las distribuyen en los foros.

Payasos. Que es todo BASURA. ¿Cómo cojones se os tiene que explicar? Pasad de esta mierda porque les hacéis el negocio a los HIJOPUTAS que hay detrás.


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Ago 2017)

Coconut Oil & Peanut Butter: New Advances for Alzheimer's


----------



## Cloaca (6 Ago 2017)

No quería extenderme en exceso, pero bueno:

 Y ya que tiene tirón el hilo, también podemos añadir para complementar o totalizar con la salud eléctrica del cuerpo. Andar descalzos todo lo que se pueda, el calzado aislante no permite tomar electrones del suelo,

_Lo que no permite es intercambiar electrones: captarlos o cederlos._

Lo he dicho bien, no permite tomar electrones del suelo para una salud óptima. Con déficit de electrones la salud empeora.

genera estrés reduciendo la capacidad del sistema inmunólógico.

_¿Algún estudio de que estar cargado electrostáticamente produzca algún tipo de estrés?_

Capítulo 4, enlace


Tampoco haces nada si vas descalzo por un suelo aislante...como en un piso.

_Incorrecto.
Un suelo que no sea de madera ni laminado es completamente conductor.
De hecho es a nivel eléctrico igual que estar en al tierra de la calle._

Incorrecto, existe una caída de potencial en los materiales de construcción, en unos mayor que en otros.

_Y respecto de suelos aislantes...¿Qué hacemos con las construcciones esas tan bonitas bioclimáticas y ecológicas hechas con madera que tanto so gustan a los new-age?
¿Las empezamos a hacer de cemento y metal para que conduzcan?_

En muchos suelos de oficina aplican productos antiestáticos por la carga que acumulan y la enfermedad que generan. Tu lo has dicho new-age :8:


Dormir con la cama conectada a tierra (sábanas conductoras),


_Incorrecto.
No hacen falta sábanas conductoras.
Donde se rompe la continuidad eléctrica es en estos sitios:

En el colchón.
En los tacos de goma (si los hubiera) de las patas del somier.
En las láminas de madera donde apoya el colchón._

La sábana está en contacto con la piel, te evitas todos esos pasos intermedios.


 _Si quieres dormir conectado a tierra, te haría falta una sabana bajera conductora, y conectar mediante un cable de electricidad por varios puntos de la sábana a la tierra, bien conectándolo a la toma de tierra de la base de enchufes o bien sencillamente.... Dejando el otro extremo despeluchado sobre el suelo y con un peso que asegure el contacto a tierra con el suelo._

Así es como lo tengo, con un sábana + cable a tierra natural. Nada de toma de tierra de la instalación eléctrica.


con tierra natural, no con la toma de tierra de la vivienda que lleva armónicos.

_Incorrecto.
El conductor de tierra esta a la misma tensión que la tierra del suelo de la calle y que al tierra del piso.
De hecho, están conectados.
Tú te debes de equivocar con el conductor de neutro (que no es tierra, lo siento)._

El conductor de tierra de la instalación eléctrica lleva armónicos inducidos de los diferentes electrodomésticos conectados. Lo puedes medir y comparar con tierra natural. Aparte de la componente contínua, también está la alterna y/o armónica...


Recuerden que nuestro descanso era en cuevas, ionizadas negativamente, sobre piel o paja conductora a tierra, y todo esto se ha perdido,

_¿Seguro de que las pieles muertes y curtidas son conductoras?_

Cuando recogen un poco de humedad del suelo, sí, son conductoras. Que es como se utilizaban antes.



Tienes que profundizar mucho más en el mundo de la electricidad.


----------



## Calimero (6 Ago 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> No quería extenderme en exceso, pero bueno:
> 
> Y ya que tiene tirón el hilo, también podemos añadir para complementar o totalizar con la salud eléctrica del cuerpo. Andar descalzos todo lo que se pueda, el calzado aislante no permite tomar electrones del suelo,
> 
> ...



No sé qué sentido este mensaje con el hilo principal. Tenéis todo el derecho a hacerlo pero sería conveniente abrierais nuevos hilos más específicos para ello.


----------



## Cloaca (6 Ago 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> _¿Algún estudio de que estar cargado electrostáticamente produzca algún tipo de estrés?_
> 
> Capítulo 4, enlace
> 
> No sé qué sentido este mensaje con el hilo principal. Tenéis todo el derecho a hacerlo pero sería conveniente abrierais nuevos hilos más específicos para ello.




Ahí mismo tienes la respuesta, por encima del nivel químico se haya el eléctrico, si buscas solución a enfermedad, haya el desequilibrio para equilibrarlo. 

Si buscas solución rápida sin profundizar en los procesos, entiendo que solo veas árboles y te preguntes que hace esto aquí.

Mis disculpas, solo tocaba la campana por si alguien la escucha y le puede servir.


----------



## loopez (6 Ago 2017)

Cloaca dijo:


> Ahí mismo tienes la respuesta, por encima del nivel químico se haya el eléctrico, si buscas solución a enfermedad, haya el desequilibrio para equilibrarlo.
> 
> Si buscas solución rápida sin profundizar en los procesos, entiendo que solo veas árboles y te preguntes que hace esto aquí.
> 
> Mis disculpas, solo tocaba la campana por si alguien la escucha y le puede servir.



Jajaja. Esto es el congreso español de magufos timadores.


----------



## Juha (6 Ago 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Ya hemos indicado que cuando la candida empieza a ser eliminada se produce una reacción como la que describes, de aparentemente empeoramiento



Cuando eliminas cualquier tóxico está reacción se produce porque las toxinas van a la sangre para ser eliminadas.


----------



## Cloaca (6 Ago 2017)

Juha dijo:


> Cuando eliminas cualquier tóxico está reacción se produce porque las toxinas van a la sangre para ser eliminadas.



¿La candida es un tóxico?, jajaja!

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 19:08 ----------




loopez dijo:


> Jajaja. Esto es el congreso español de magufos timadores.



El cuerpo sin electricidad no funciona, es simple. Cuéntanos algo mas.


----------



## Ignatius (6 Ago 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> No sé qué sentido este mensaje con el hilo principal. Tenéis todo el derecho a hacerlo pero sería conveniente abrierais nuevos hilos más específicos para ello.



Calimero, volviendo al tema principal. 
¿Cómo va tu madre? ¿Continúa la mejoría?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Ago 2017)

_*Mirad lo que ha salido hoy en el mundo:

Un fármaco para la diabetes mejora los síntomas de pacientes con Parkinson | ciencia-y-salud/salud | EL MUNDO*_

Me reitero.
Todas las enfermedades las causan los hongos. 
Cojan cualquier enfermedad que le parezca y vera que en ella estan presentes las candidas.
No obstante les voy a decir unas cuantas para facilitarles la labor,
El cancer, la Encefalitis, Vih, Foliculitis, Sindrome de hipersensibilidad, Infecciones en la piel, Peritonitis, Meningitis, Artritis, Infecciones intestinales, Neumonias, Larigitis, Mastitis, Diabetes etc etc etc.
Lo que ocurre es que en vez de ir al origen de la cuestion, (LAS CANDIDAS QUE APARECEN EN TODAS ELLAS), se van a sus efectos en las diversas partes del organismo, o sus diferentes manifestaciones, nombrandolas como otro tipo de enfermedad.

La explicacion cientifica para esto, es que las candidas aparecen en todas las enfermedades, porque estas enfermo. Y es al reves, ENFERMAS PORQUE TIENES CANDIDAS DESCONTROLADAS.

Claro. Y que tienen en comun la diabetes y el Parkinson, para que un mismo medicamento sea eficaz para las dos?
Pues las *candidas*
Luego si atacas a las candidas mejoraras de diabetes y de parkinson.
Y de vhi, y hepatitis, de fibromalgia, de todo.
Ya les dije que buscaran cualquier enfermedad en google, salvo la de rotura de un menisco, y la asociaran a candidas, y verian que la candida esta asociada a todas las enfermedades.
Diabetes e infecciones micóticas: Candidiasis | Diabetes Ascensia


----------



## Cuadrada (7 Ago 2017)

Tengo un familiar con mas de 90 años diagnosticado de alzheimer, le recetaron risperidona y tb haloperidol con resultados nefastos.
Por nuestra cuenta y a escondidas de los médicos le retiramos estas medicaciones y le damos a diario aceite de coco de la mejor calidad que hemos podido encontrar. 
A la semana volvió a recordar su nombre. los nombres de sus padres y nos volvió a reconocer.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (7 Ago 2017)

Me quedan por leer muchas páginas de este hilo pero os relato la experiencia de mi madre. 

Años con dolores de Barriga, los atribuía al stress. Al final fue al médico y le dijeron que era una bacteria: Helicobacter pylori

Bacteria Helicobacter Pylori - ¿Qué es? síntomas, causas, tratamientos


Empezamos a tomar aceite de Coco (no por la bacteria, sino por otros motivos), y a la semana le desapareció el dolor de Barriga. 

Luego ya leímos la relación fungicida entre el aceite de Coco y la bacteria. 

Y ahora leo esto del Alzheimer y los hongos, y veo los resultados, en sólo 21 días, 40ml diarios, y ratios de mejora de hasta un 40%.

El que no quiera creer que no crea, pero no seais ciegos por no querer ver.


Saludos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ago 2017)

Cuadrada dijo:


> Tengo un familiar con mas de 90 años diagnosticado de alzheimer, le recetaron risperidona y tb haloperidol con resultados nefastos.
> Por nuestra cuenta y a escondidas de los médicos le retiramos estas medicaciones y le damos a diario aceite de coco de la mejor calidad que hemos podido encontrar.
> A la semana volvió a recordar su nombre. los nombres de sus padres y nos volvió a reconocer.




Cosas como esta deberían ser titular en letras bien grandes en todos los periódicos y no las mierdas habituales.

Pero bueno, ya sabemos todos en que mundo vivimos. Menos mal que hoy día tenemos Internet...


----------



## Denyuri (7 Ago 2017)

risperidona y haloperidol son antipsicóticos, fuertecicos, espero que no fuesen a a la vez. El segundo es el más antiguo y típico, se usa, más que para tratar ná, pa dejar KO al paciente en residencias y que así no deambule. La risperidona deja babeando hasta a un 30añero así que no sé muy bien porqué le hacen esa putada, normal que mejore mucho retirándolo (aunque hay que hacerlo con harto cuidado disminuyendo de a pocos la dosis para que no haya reacciones jodidas)



> Hay publicadas dos revisiones sistemáticas de la Cochrane, una sobre empleo de haloperidol(1) y otra sobre antipsicóticos atípicos (2) en el tratamiento de síntomas de agresividad o de agitación en un paciente diagnosticado de demencia.
> 
> La del *haloperidol *fue realizada en el 2002 e incluyó cinco ensayos clínicos(1). La agresión disminuyó en los pacientes con demencia agitada tratados con haloperidol; mientras que otros aspectos de la agitación no se vieron modificados significativamente en los pacientes tratados comparados con los controles. Los autores concluyen que:"_las pruebas indican que el haloperidol fue útil para reducir la agresión, pero estuvo asociado con efectos adversos; y que no hubo pruebas para apoyar el uso regular de este fármaco para el control de otras manifestaciones de la agitación en la demencia. El tratamiento de la demencia agitada con haloperidol debe ser individualizado y los pacientes deben ser supervisados para detectar la presencia de efectos adversos del tratamiento_".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Ago 2017)

Bien siguiendo con esto que parece imposible.
Anoche recibo una comunicacion en mi nave nodriza. Me llama un cuñado y me manifiesta que esta muy jodido, porque le han diagnosticado una *celulitis infecciosa*.
Que poco oida esta enfermedad no?
Una vez se acaba la comunicacion, me meto en internet y voy a ver si esa tan poco conocida enfermedad, es como todas las demas, una infección por hongos,
Leo, leo, leo literatura "cientifica", y veo que dicen que si la causa es tal, es cual, hasta que justo al final......... BINGO OTRA VEZ. * ALGUNOS HONGOS PUEDEN SER LOS DIRECTOS RESPONSABLES 
*

¿Cómo aparece la celulitis infecciosa?
Esta delicada patología ha surgido como consecuencia de una situación de infección, que generalmente se produce por bacterias del género estafilococo y estreptococo.

Para quedar afectada tiene que haber un contacto directo con cualquier ser vivo u objeto que posea dichos microorganismos. Después, deben atravesar las distintas capas de la piel, si no, solamente sería un portador de la enfermedad.

Hay diversas formas en las cuales las bacterias pueden penetrar la piel y ocasionar la patología:

Si se tiene un sistema inmunológico débil.
Si alguna vez se ha sufrido alguna patología vascular periférica.
Si el paciente tiene úlceras.
Si se tienen heridas superficiales en cualquier parte del cuerpo debido a una picadura o mordedura de insecto o a alguna caída.
Cabe resaltar que las bacterias no son las únicas que son capaces de ocasionar la enfermedad. *Algunos hongos pueden ser los directos responsables.*

Celulitis infecciosa - ¿Qué es? causas, síntomas, tratamientos, prevención


----------



## Denyuri (7 Ago 2017)

Teniendo en cuenta quel 90% de las celulitis son bacterianas, por escasa higiene, escaras de inmovilidad o infección de forúnculos o folículos pilosos... lo de bingo ya es un manzanas traigo. Abra un hilo para el particular que con el Alzheimer no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta quel 90% de las celulitis son bacterianas, por escasa higiene, escaras de inmovilidad o infección de forúnculos o folículos pilosos... lo de bingo ya es un manzanas traigo. Abra un hilo para el particular que con el Alzheimer no tiene nada que ver.



A ver sr:
Denyuri Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los grandísimos gurús burbujistas

El que esta desviando el tema me parece que es ud. que habla de anseoliticos que no se que tienen que ver con el Alzheimer.
Aqui estamos hablando principalmente o deberiamos hacerlo de CANDIDAS.
No se ha leido el titulo del mensaje? Es lo minimo que deberia hacer, siendo excelentisimo,ilustrisimo, magnifico y grandisimo señor de elite de los grandisimos gurus burbujistas :XX::: :no:


----------



## carlosjpc (7 Ago 2017)

para aquel que tenga itunes instalado puede poner en la barra de busqueda del mismo "Candidiasis, Important Clinical and Basic Science Perspectives". Es un estudio muy tecnico acerca del hongo realizado por varios doctores de una universidad de Arizona (no tiene nada que ver con el alzheimer).

En él (min. 21, 45) habla de como la candida genera beta-amiloides no se muy bien en que casos y para que, llegando a poner en la diapositiva en cuestion "como las que se forman en las placas de alzheimer"







Creo entender que esta pasta de proteinas es generada por la candida para unir las celulas sobre las que se asienta y poder crear colonias, pero ni mi ingles, ni mis conocimientos biologicos son suficientes para entenderlo en profundidad.







Evidentemente esto iría en contra de la teoria antifungica de los beta-amiloides, entiendo, aunque también puede ser que el cuerpo genere los amiloids como respuesta al hongo.

O sea:
- Que resulta que un equipo descubre posibles restos de hongos, entre ellos candida, en cerebros de personas fallecidas por la enfermedad.
- Que los beta-amyloid que se hallan en el cerebro de los enfermos y que según la ciencia oficial se generan por un mal funcionamiento genetico sumado a causas desconocidas tienen un comportamiento antifungico.
- Que suministrando a candida alb. condiciones adecuadas estas generan las mismas proteinas beta-amyloid que se hallan en los cerebros de los enfermos y que utilizan esta plasta para unir las celulas y poder crear colonias.
- Que parece ser que cortando el aporte de azucar e hidratos de carbono que alimentan la levadura también hay mejoria.
- Que el coco, que parece ser tiene propiedades antifungicas, provoca mejoria en muchos de los pacientes que lo toman.
- Un tipo con sintomas claros le ponen un potente antifungico en el sistema nervioso y revierte completamente los sintomas, como no hay posible explicación lo cuentan como un error en el diagnostico.

pues no se, pero como dice lowfour huele a fuego y calienta, pero puede ser agua


----------



## Denyuri (7 Ago 2017)

Hablamos del ALZHEIMER y como poder ayudar a la madre de un forero que ha decidido probar con una teoría, entre otras. La celulitis y su obsesión con las cándidas ya es cosa aparte.


----------



## carlosjpc (8 Ago 2017)

joder, que me lio. Lo he puesto en el atico.
Otra correlación entre diabetes - parkinson, saliva de un lagarto de la que se extrae un medicamento para la diabetes, resulta que hace mejorar a los enfermos de parkinson
Lizard saliva an unlikely boon to Parkinson


----------



## arevacoali (9 Ago 2017)

Me acabo de encontrar con esta noticia, por si había alguna duda.

Sugar And Alzheimer's Disease Molecular Link Revealed

Tanto el Alzheimer como el parkinson están relacionados con la dieta, si luego hay predisposición genética ya lo tienes.

Algún día leeremos en la comida el azúcar mata.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ago 2017)

arevacoali dijo:


> Me acabo de encontrar con esta noticia, por si había alguna duda.
> 
> Sugar And Alzheimer's Disease Molecular Link Revealed
> 
> ...



¿Que fue del estudio de abajo del 2007? No he encontrado nuevas referencias.

Las neuronas mueren cuando acumulan azúcar | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

La enfermedad de Lafora es terrible porque suele comenzar en la adolescencia y los afectados mueren en menos de 10 años. Debuta como una forma extraña de epilepsia debida a un proceso neurodegenerativo que inexorablemente conduce a un estado vegetativo terminal. Hasta ahora se sabía que está relacionada con la alteración de dos genes, laforina y malina, pero no se conocía el mecanismo exacto.

El fallo de dos genes inicia el proceso que conduce al suicidio de la célula

*Un equipo del Instituto de Recerca Biomédica de Barcelona y del CSIC ha averiguado cómo se desencadena el proceso y con ello ha descrito un nuevo factor de degeneración neuronal: la acumulación de glucógeno en el interior de las neuronas, un hallazgo sorprendente si se tiene en cuenta que hasta ahora se creía que las neuronas no podían almacenarlo.*

El trabajo que Joan J. Guinovart, del IRB y de la Universidad de Barcelona, y Santiago Rodríguez de Córdoba, del CSIC, acaban de publicar en Nature Neuroscience demuestra que las neuronas pueden acumular glucógeno, pero cuando lo hacen, los depósitos que se crean son altamente tóxicos porque desencadenan un proceso de apoptosis, es decir, de muerte celular programada.

*Ahí radica precisamente el dramatismo de la enfermedad de Lafora: las neuronas comienzan a acumular glucógeno y eso las lleva a un suicidio masivo. El hallazgo tiene trascendencia porque este mecanismo podría estar presente en otros procesos neurodegenerativos. Se sabe que algunas enfermedades degenerativas se deben a la acumulación de polímeros en el interior de las neuronas, por ejemplo la proteína Tau en el caso del Alzheimer o el prión en la enfermedad de Creutzfeldt-Jakob. Ahora hay que añadir como un nuevo factor la acumulación de polímeros de glucosa, el glucógeno.* Todas las células necesitan energía para funcionar y la encuentran en la glucosa que transporta la sangre. El organismo ha previsto mecanismos para poder almacenar energía y para ello transforma la glucosa en glucógeno. Todas las células pueden almacenar glucógeno, excepto las neuronas. Éstas también necesitan energía y de hecho el cerebro es el órgano que más glucosa consume, pero la toman de la sangre y también de otras células próximas, los atrocitos.

Lo que han descubierto Guinovart y Rodríguez de Córdoba es que si las neuronas no almacenan glucógeno, no es porque no puedan, sino porque el mecanismo que lo hace posible permanece inactivado. Y de hecho, evitar que se active es precisamente la función de los dos genes que se habían relacionado con la enfermedad de Lafora.

"Hemos observado que laforina y malina son los encargados de mantener inactivado el mecanismo que las neuronas también poseen para almacenar glucógeno, y que además lo hacen de forma conjunta, es decir, que han de actuar los dos a la vez. Si falla uno de los porteros, la puerta se abre y comienza a acumular glucógeno. Como la neurona no tiene capacidad para destruirlo, acaba muriendo". El objetivo es ahora buscar la forma de inactivar el sistema.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 11:56 ----------




arevacoali dijo:


> Me acabo de encontrar con esta noticia, por si había alguna duda.
> 
> Sugar And Alzheimer's Disease Molecular Link Revealed
> 
> ...



Seguro que no hay evidencias científicas para esta lista de efectos negativos del azúcar, pero me da a la nariz que dentro de un tiempo las habrá para muchos de los casos. Ya sé, es sólo pura intuicion.

Las 75 maneras en las que el azúcar nos daña - Portal de Alkaline Care | Blog de Alkaline Care Dieta y Agua Alcalina



El azúcar puede inhibir el sistema inmunológico y debilitar las defensas contra las enfermedades infecciosas.
El azúcar destruye el equilibrio de los minerales en el cuerpo: provoca deficiencias de cobre y de cromo, e interfiere con la absorción de calcio y de magnesio.
El azúcar provoca una subida rápida de adrenalina, hiperactividad, ansiedad, dificultad para concentrarse e irritabilidad en niños.
El azúcar puede producir un aumento significativo del colesterol total y triglicéridos, así como un aumento del colesterol malo y un descenso del bueno.
El azúcar causa una pérdida de elasticidad y de funcionalidad de los tejidos.
El azúcar sirve de alimento a las células cancerígenas y se le ha relacionado con el desarrollo de cáncer de pecho, ovarios, próstata, recto, páncreas, tracto biliario, pulmones, vesícula biliar y estómago.
El azúcar puede aumentar los niveles de glucosa en ayunas, y provocar hipoglucemia reactiva.
El azúcar puede debilitar la vista.
El azúcar puede causar muchos problemas con el tracto gastrointestinal como: acidez, indigestión, mala absorción en pacientes con problemas intestinales, incremento del riesgo de la enfermedad de Crohn y colitis ulcerosa.
El azúcar puede causar envejecimiento prematuro.
El azúcar puede llevar al alcoholismo.
El azúcar puede provocar caries, gengivitis y que la saliva se vuelva ácida.
El azúcar contribuye a la obesidad.
El azúcar puede ser la causa de enfermedades auto inmunes como artritis, asma y esclerosis múltiple.
El azúcar favorece el crecimiento descontrolado de la levadura Candida Albicans (infecciones por hongos).38
El azúcar puede producir piedras en la vesícula.
El azúcar puede producir apendicitis.
El azúcar puede provocar hemorroides.
El azúcar puede causar varices.
El azúcar puede elevar la respuesta de la glucosa y de la insulina cuando se usa la píldora anticonceptiva.
El azúcar contribuye a la osteoporosis.
El azúcar puede provocar un descenso en la sensibilidad a la insulina, lo que se traduce en niveles anormalmente altos de insulina, y en última instancia, diabetes.
El azúcar puede provocar un descenso en los niveles de vitamina E.
El azúcar puede incrementar la presión sanguínea sistólica.
El azúcar puede provocar aletargamiento y disminución de la actividad en los niños.
Una ingesta elevada de azúcar incrementa los productos de glicación avanzada (proceso en el que las moléculas de azúcar se adhieren a las proteínas del cuerpo dañándolas)
El azúcar puede interferir en la absorción de proteínas.
El azúcar provoca alergias alimentarias.
El azúcar puede provocar toxemia durante el embarazo.
El azúcar puede contribuir a la aparición de ezcema en niños.
El azúcar can cause atherosclerosis and cardiovascular disease.
El azúcar puede dañar la estructura del DNA.
El azúcar pude cambiar la estructura de la proteína y causar una alteración permanente de la manera en la que actúan las proteínas en el cuerpo.
El azúcar puede hacer que la piel envejezca debido a los cambios que provoca en la estructura del colágeno.
El azúcar puede provocar cataratas y miopía.
El azúcar puede provocar efisema.
Un alto consumo de azúcar puede desestabilizar la homeostasis fisiológica de los distintos sistemas del cuerpo.
El azúcar reduce la capacidad de funcionamiento de las enzimas.
La ingesta de azúcar es más elevada en personas que padecen de Parkinson.
El azúcar puede aumentar el tamaño del hígado haciendo que las células del hígado se dividan y puede incrementar la cantidad de grasa en el hígado.
El azúcar puede aumentar el tamaño del riñón y provocar cambios patológicos en el mismo, como la formación de piedras.
El azúcar puede dañar al páncreas.
El azúcar puede incrementar la retención de fluidos en el cuerpo.
El azúcar es el enemigo número 1 de la motilidad intestinal.
El azúcar puede dañar el recubrimiento interno de los capilares.
El azúcar puede hacer que los tendones sean más frágiles.
El azúcar puede provocar dolores de cabeza, incluyendo migrañas.
El azúcar puede reducir la capacidad de aprendizaje, afectar adversamente las notas de los niños y provocar problemas de concentración y aprendizaje.
El azúcar puede provocar un incremento en las ondas cerebrales delta, alpha, y theta, lo que puede alterar la capacidad de la mente de pensar claramente.
El azúcar puede causar depresión.
El azúcar puede incrementar el riesgo de padecer gota.
El azúcar puede incrementar el riesgo de padecer Alzheimer.
El azúcar puede provocar desequilibrios hormonales como: elevado estrógeno en los hombres, síndrome premestrual y disminución de la hormona del crecimiento.
El azúcar puede provocar vertigos y mareos.
Dietas altas en azúcar incrementan los radicales libres y el estrés oxidativo.
Niveles altos de sucrosa en personas con enfermedades vasculares periféricas incrementan de forma significativa la adhesión de las plaquetas.
Un alto consumo de azúcar en las adolescentes embarazadas puede conducir a una gestación de duración reducida y está asociada con un incremento del doble en el riesgo de dar a luz a un bebé de bajo peso.
El azúcar es una sustancia adictiva.
El azúcar puede intoxicar de la misma manera que el alcohol.
La ingesta de azúcar en bebés prematuros puede afectar a la cantidad de dióxido de carbono que producen.
Reducir el consumo de azúcar puede incrementar la estabilidad emocional.
El cuerpo transforma el azúcar en grasa de 2 a 5 veces más que con el almidón.
La rápida absorción del azúcar promueve una excesiva ingesta de alimentos en las personas obesas.
El azúcar puede empeorar los síntomas de los niños con el síndrome de hiperactividad y de deficiencia de atención (ADHD).
El azúcar afecta negativamente la composición de electrolitos de la orina.
El azúcar puede disminuye la capacidad de funcionamiento de las glándulas suprarrenales.
El azúcar tiene el poder de inducir procesos metabólicos anormales en un individuo saludable, y promover enfermedades crónicas degenerativas.
I.V.s (alimentación intravenosa) de agua con azúcar puede interrumpir el flujo de oxígeno al cerebro.
El azúcar incrementa el riesgo de padecer polio.
Un alto consumo de azúcar puede inducir crisis epilécticas.
El azúcar eleva la tensión sanguínea en personas obesas.
En las unidades de cuidados intensivos: limitar el azúcar salva vidas.
El azúcar pude inducir muerte celular.
En los reformatorios que siguieron una dieta baja en azúcar el comportamiento antisocial descendió en un 44 por ciento.
El azúcar deshidrata a los recién nacidos.
El azúcar causa problemas en las encías


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (9 Ago 2017)

*El azúcar favorece el crecimiento descontrolado de la levadura Candida Albicans (infecciones por hongos).38*

Este seria el punto mas importante.
Y una vez aparecidas las candidas, aparecerian todas las enfermedades relacionadas con ellas, entre otras las que mencionas en el post.
Pero siempre siempre, la primera es la Candida.


----------



## kdkilo (9 Ago 2017)

he visto hoy esto no se si tiene que ver

Sugar And Alzheimer's Disease Molecular Link Revealed


----------



## ñandú iracundo (9 Ago 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> [Por favor, si alguien conoce a algún familiar de *Pascual Maragall* y le puede hacer llegar mi mensaje le estaría muy agradecido. Mis mejores años fueron en la Barcelona de las olimpiadas y para mi Pascual Maragall forma parte de mi historia personal en ese sentido. Como sabréis muchos hay una fundación que investiga sobre el Alzheimer en su nombre]



Para Pascual Maragall no hay ayuda que valga. Se llama karma divino, por ser un gran hijo de la gran puta colaborador con terroristas.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (10 Ago 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos a centrarnos porque estoy leyendo disparates.
> 
> El problema no es que la grasa de coco eleve la glucemia, el problema es que esos diabeticos seguiran las tipicas dietas de endocrino con cinco comidas al dia (que ya hemos visto en otro hilo) y todas incluyen galletitas, alguna tostadita, un poco de pan en todas las comidas.
> 
> Asi no hay manera de controlar la glucemia ni con grasa de coco ni que sea de ballena. Toma grasa de coco y otras grasas y elimina los refinados y veras como no sube la glucemia porque la grasa por si sola NO SUBE LA GLUCEMIA.



+1

Lo de los Endocrinos haciendo de nutriciónistas es como meter a Steve Wonder en un aterrizaje de emergencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (10 Ago 2017)

oriolserra dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido lo que he ido leyendo porque yo creía que la cosa funcionaba más o menos así: estamos llenos de bacterias, virus y hongos que viven en simbiosis con nuestro cuerpo. Cuando el cuerpo acumula más toxinas de las que puede eliminar (por sobresaturación de los centros principales: intestino, hígado, riñones), la "basura" que no puede eliminar corre a cargo de estos "bichos" que se encargan de hacer limpieza. Si las bacterias no pueden con ella, entran en acción los virus, y si los virus no pueden, llegan los hongos.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo: una persona con hongos tiene un alto nivel de intoxicación en el cuerpo. El cuerpo le está pidiendo a gritos que se ponga a "hacer limpieza" pero ya, porque está llegando al límite.
> 
> ...



Amén hermano. 

Gracias por compartir todo esto.


----------



## lost_77 (10 Ago 2017)

Qué tiene que ver el microondas?


----------



## dwit (10 Ago 2017)

Analfabetos diciendo que el azúcar provoca Alzheimer, Parkinson, infecciones micóticas, diabetes...

Espero que ninguno sea profesional de la salud, menuda banda de palurdos peligrosos.

El azúcar no provoca ni caries. Y no engorda siquiera si no te hinchas.

Todo putos gordos magufos que culpan a otros de sus problemas con las drogas, el alcohol, el tabaco y el exceso de comida basura.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Ago 2017)

dwit dijo:


> Analfabetos diciendo que el azúcar provoca Alzheimer, Parkinson, infecciones micóticas, diabetes...
> 
> Espero que ninguno sea profesional de la salud, menuda banda de palurdos peligrosos.
> 
> ...



Tú si que parece que tienes Alzheimer.

Primero dices en un hilo: *El tabaco debería prohibirse por el bien de todos. Ilegalizarlo como la heroína.*

Luego dices

*Hipoondríacos que dicen que el tabaco, la coca-cola, el azúcar, el pan o la leche son veneno * y que los médicos no pueden consumirlos. Este foro está lleno de auténticos maricones perdedores blandengues magufos hipocondríacos.

¿No te acuerdas de lo que escribes? Igual será por ponerte ciego de Cocacolas y comer azúcar a manos llenas?


----------



## Cloaca (11 Ago 2017)

Un poco de por favor, centrémonos cuando llamamos a algo:

Tema 9. Virus, bacterias, protistas y hongos.


----------



## Paleodieta (11 Ago 2017)

Espectacular el hilo mi enhorabuena. Lo comparto 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alex F. (11 Ago 2017)

Hola, soy el presentador del podcast 'Lo que tú digas' y me gustaría ponerme en contacto con Juan Manuel. No sé si él seguirá pendiente de lo que se escribe aquí... Pero si alguien puede facilitarme su dirección de correo (si no es él mismo) se lo agradecería, ya que me gustaría contar con su testimonio. ¡Gracias!


----------



## noeLgalaweR (11 Ago 2017)

Cuadrada dijo:


> Tengo un familiar con mas de 90 años diagnosticado de alzheimer, le recetaron risperidona y tb haloperidol con resultados nefastos.
> Por nuestra cuenta y a escondidas de los médicos le retiramos estas medicaciones y le damos a diario aceite de coco de la mejor calidad que hemos podido encontrar.
> A la semana volvió a recordar su nombre. los nombres de sus padres y nos volvió a reconocer.



Haloperidol y Risperidona a un enfermo de Alzheimer? 

Espero ver pronto el día donde cientos y cientos de médicos y médicos/psiquiátricas tengan un juicio justo y acaben pudriéndose ena cárcel por jugar y empeorar la salud y la vida de cientos de miles de personas. 


Saludos.


----------



## Denyuri (11 Ago 2017)

noeLgalaweR dijo:


> Haloperidol y Risperidona a un enfermo de Alzheimer?
> 
> Espero ver pronto el día donde cientos y cientos de médicos y médicos/psiquiátricas tengan un juicio justo y acaben pudriéndose ena cárcel por jugar y empeorar la salud y la vida de cientos de miles de personas.
> .



Por si no lo sabéis, se da psicosis y agitación motora en muchos casos de Alzheimer y es habitual bajas dosis de antipsicóticos en casi todas las demencias (el Haldol viene usándose para ello desde hace años). Casi me preocupa más que pocos os empanéis de lo que ocurre a diario con los millones de enfermos de alzheimer como pa que os sorprendan los tratamientos más habituales...


----------



## kookaburra (11 Ago 2017)

Otra noticia de hoy 11/ago relacionada con el Alzheimer:

La inflamación del cerebro podría jugar un papel central en el alzhéimer, según un estudio

Ver más en: La inflamación del cerebro podría jugar un papel central en el alzhéimer, según un estudio - 20minutos.es
La inflamación del cerebro podría jugar un papel central en el alzhéimer, según un estudio - 20minutos.es


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (13 Ago 2017)

Aumentan las infecciones en sangre provocadas por hongos


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Ago 2017)

Moho tóxico negro (stachybotrys) más conocido como moho venenoso
Crímenes Imperfectos - Episodio 138 - YouTube


----------



## Glasterthum (17 Ago 2017)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## kookaburra (18 Ago 2017)

Descubren la patología fundamental que hay detrás de la ELA

La patología encontrada también podría ser causa del Alzheimer.

Investigadores descubren la patología fundamental que hay detrás de la ELA - 20minutos.es


----------



## Zaska (23 Ago 2017)

¿Ya os habéis curado todos del cáncer y el alzheimer con el bicarbonato y la dieta anti-cándida?

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 17:04 ----------

¿Para qué estudiar Medicina 10 años si todo está en internet?


----------



## 4motion (23 Ago 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> ¿Ya os habéis curado todos del cáncer y el alzheimer con el bicarbonato y la dieta anti-cándida?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> ¿Para qué estudiar Medicina 10 años si todo está en internet?



Tu del cerebro ya veo que no. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obi (25 Ago 2017)

En algunas páginas de Internet se dice que la cúrcuma ha dado algunos resultados positivos en el tratamiento de enfermos con demencia. El problema es que pocas de esas páginas parecen tener seriedad científica. Habría que revisar, uno a uno, los estudios a los que aluden. Este de 2015, por ejemplo, es citado muchas veces en Internet diciendo que hubo una mejora significativa, a los seis meses, entre los pacientes de un grupo que tomaban cúrcuma y los de otro que recibían un placebo. Yo no soy un experto, pero si entiendo bien, los investigadores dicen que la diferencia entre los dos grupos desapareció a los doce meses (algo que no cuentan las páginas “poco serias”). De todas formas, los autores del estudio siguen manteniendo esperanzas con el tema de la cúrcuma, porque ha dado resultados esperanzadores en algunos estudios con animales. Así que concluyen que se necesita seguir investigando.
Curcumin and cognition: a randomised, placebo-controlled, double-blind study of community-dwelling older adults | British Journal of Nutrition | Cambridge Core


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Ago 2017)

Tenemos abierto un hilo en conspiraciones que se llama las candidas el origen de todas las enfermedades.
Lo hemos abierto alli, porque cuando contemos el porque de las enfermedades nos van a llamar mu magufos.
Porque no es solo la cosa tan contrastable como es que en todas las enfermedades estan las candidas. Algo que parece que nadie lo sabia, pero que esta ahi, y es contrastable.
Lo gordo vendra cuando os digamos porque se os descontrolan.
Que esta ahi tambien, pero bueno.
Asthar luego.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 04:01 ----------




Obi dijo:


> En algunas páginas de Internet se dice que la cúrcuma ha dado algunos resultados positivos en el tratamiento de enfermos con demencia. El problema es que pocas de esas páginas parecen tener seriedad científica. Habría que revisar, uno a uno, los estudios a los que aluden. Este de 2015, por ejemplo, es citado muchas veces en Internet diciendo que hubo una mejora significativa, a los seis meses, entre los pacientes de un grupo que tomaban cúrcuma y los de otro que recibían un placebo. Yo no soy un experto, pero si entiendo bien, los investigadores dicen que la diferencia entre los dos grupos desapareció a los doce meses (algo que no cuentan las páginas “poco serias”). De todas formas, los autores del estudio siguen manteniendo esperanzas con el tema de la cúrcuma, porque ha dado resultados esperanzadores en algunos estudios con animales. Así que concluyen que se necesita seguir investigando.
> Curcumin and cognition: a randomised, placebo-controlled, double-blind study of community-dwelling older adults | British Journal of Nutrition | Cambridge Core



La cúrcuma es antiinflamatoria, antimicrobiana y fungicida, con lo que lo que dices refuerza las hipótesis del que abrió el hilo. Ahora se comercializa también en una forma que dicen es capaz de superar la barrera hematoencefálica. Hay un estudio sobre su eficacia para la mejora de las funciones cognitivas, y le queda casi 1 año para concluir. Esto, no obstante, es de UCLA y es interesante:
*Gracias doc. Mientras quede gente como ud., aun tenemos esperanzas* :no:


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Ago 2017)

Luke Vimes dijo:


> Perdón, igual no tiene que ver y se desvía del tema pero, enfermedades como los acufenos, diabetes o urticaria cronica como entrarían dentro de ests clasificación de las candidas? Yo sufro acufenos, un familiar es diabetico y un amigo es el que sufre la urticaria. Habría en los 3 candidas q estarían produciendo estos sintomas? O nada tiene que ver?



Síntomas más comunes de la candidiasis:
•	Cansancio o fatiga (a veces resulta imposible realizar las tareas cotidianas).
•	Malestar general.
•	Dolor muscular y/o de las articulaciones.
•	Hinchazón abdominal.
•	Diarrea y/o estreñimiento, evacuar de forma explosiva.
•	Depresión anímica.
•	Irritabilidad y/o inquietud.
•	Incapacidad para concentrarse.
•	Molestias vaginales o prostáticas.
•	Dolores de cabeza.
•	Dolores abdominales.
•	Digestiones pesadas.
•	Disminución de la capacidad de concentración.
•	Reacciones alérgicas de diversa incidencia.
•	Picor anal.
•	Síndrome premenstrual.
•	Aparición de aftas bucales.
•	Inflamación y sangrado de encías.
•	Laringitis y faringitis recurrentes o crónicas.
•	Gases intestinales.
•	Desorientación o sensación de borrachera.
•	Pérdida de memoria.
•	Mareos, falta de equilibrio y/o vértigo.
•	Uñas quebradizas.
•	Deseo de comer dulces,pan, chocolate o bollería..
•	Dificultad a la hora de tomar decisiones.
•	Hongos en las uñas.
•	Acné.
•	Zumbido en los oídos o acúfenos.

Síntomas de la Candidiasis

Si tienes diabetes, debes saber que *la candidiasis es una patología muy frecuente en la actualidad y que afecta especialmente a personas que tienen esta enfermedad crónica.* Se trata de una infección fúngica (micosis o infección por hongos) originada por un crecimiento excesivo del hongo Cándida. Normalmente provoca inflamación y malestar en zonas superficiales y húmedas como la boca, el tracto digestivo, la vagina y otros tejidos.


Diabetes e infecciones micóticas: Candidiasis | Diabetes Ascensia


Urticaria y/o Angioedema

Introducción
La urticaria aguda es un trastorno común que afecta por lo menos al 20% de la población en algún momento de su vida. La urticaria crónica afecta al 3% de la población en España. Las reacciones de urticaria ocurren cuando estímulos inmunológicos o no inmunológicos desencadenan la liberación de mediadores de la inflamación. Estos producen aumento de la permeabilidad vascular y edema, que cuando se localiza en la dermis superior da lugar a habones pruriginosos con eritema (Fig. 90) y (Fig. 92). Por el contrario cuando el edema se localiza en el tejido subcutáneo más profundo, da lugar al angioedema (edema localizado y generalmente no pruriginoso debido a la falta de terminaciones nerviosas a ese nivel).
Según la duración de los síntomas la urticaria se clasifica en aguda (< 6 semanas) y crónica (> 6 semanas). La urticaria aguda suele producirse por una reacción alérgica mediada por IgE, frente a ciertos alimentos, fármacos o picaduras de insectos; como la reacción es inmediata, el paciente aprende a evitar el desencadenante y con frecuencia no busca atención médica. Por el contrario, la urticaria crónica generalmente constituye un problema enojoso, ya que incluso tras una evaluación extensa tan sólo se descubre la causa en menos del 30 - 10 % de los casos, según las series publicadas.
La frecuencia relativa de las diferentes causas de urticaria encontrada en una amplia serie (Champion), fue: 79% urticaria idiopática, 8,5% urticaria facticia, 5% urticaria colinérgica, 3,5% otras urticaria físicas (urticaria afrigore, urticaria acuagénica, urticaria solar, urticaria por calor, urticaria. por presión, angioedema vibratorio), 3% urticarias alérgicas, 0,5% angioedema hereditario, 0,4% urticaria de embarazo (consultar estas afecciones en la opción Enfermedades) .
Infecciones ocultas pueden ser también causa de urticaria, aunque su frecuencia es probablemente baja. Esta puede ocurrir en caso de hepatitis aguda viral, mononucleosis infecciosa y en afecciones parasitarias (Anisakis, Ascaris, Ancylostoma, Strongyloides, Filaria, Echinococcus, Schistosoma, Trichinela, Toxocara y Fasciola).
*Han sido descritos casos esporádicos de resolución de urticarias al curar abscesos dentarios, sinusitis, amigdadlitis o infecciones urinarias. También se ha relacionado con la presencia de dermatofitosis (tiña) o candidiasis vaginal, aunque en la mayoría de los casos parece ser más coincidencia que causa.*

Urticaria y Angioedema


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Ago 2017)

Iniciado por *Aceutinator rex*

_....Los estudios estadísticos se suelen basar en simples contrastes de comparación de medias poblacionales entre los que toman X y los que no (o toman placebo). La cantidad de variables involucradas suele ser tal y el número de sujetos tan reducido (población no representativa) que las conclusiones casi siempre son precarias. Por ejemplo, yo he analizado en un gran estudio clínico miles de sujetos sobre el efecto de tomar frutas para ver su efecto algún tipo de cáncer, y no sale nada. Aunque tengas unas cuantas variables, no siempre se puede concluir algo, y por eso periódicamente nos reimos de esos "investigadores americanos han concluido que..." el cafe es malo, luego bueno, el aceite de oliva, la dieta mediterranea, etc. Otras veces hay más suerte. Es lo que tiene la búsqueda de correlaciones en una máquina compleja que comprendemos poco interactuando con el medio. El otro método, deduccion a partir de principios matemáticos de medicamentos efectivos no siempre es posible. No conocemos bien cómo funcionan los genes, dónde se esconden los que activan el envejecimiento y sus funciones, etc. Por eso lo de buscar asociaciones significativas sigue siendo válido_

Muy de acuerdo con este planteamiento. Yo he trabajado muchos años en empresas químicas donde hacíamos todo tipo de investigaciones de proceso. Durante años quisimos utilizar sistemas de ensayo tipo a DOE (diseño de experimentos) con multiples variables. Tuvimos que desistir porque, era tal complejidad del resultado obtenido y la imposibilidad de entender las interacciones que al final no se obtenía nada útil. Sin embargo, ya zorro viejo, recopilaba observaciones sorprendentes causa-efecto, Con simplemente una variable a estudiar y un simple análisis con la "t de Student" obteniamos resultados asombrosos. Eso sí, ese resultado había que verificarlo varias veces en escenarios y condiciones de proceso distintas o, 
por ejemplo, variando el tipo de materia prima utilizada. Y las interacciones seguían existiendo, pero eran mucho más fáciles de interpretar.


----------



## subvencionados (28 Ago 2017)

Esos análisis estadísticos te dicen que hay diferencia entre la media de las muestras, pero explican poco.

Las ecuaciones estructurales son herramientas muy potentes que hoy permiten diseñar modelos de relaciones causales con bastante variables y fácilmente interpretables cuando la teoría se lleva bien estudiada. Con software tipo PLS encima no hace falta muestras enormes para que las relaciones sean significativas.

Por otro lado, estuve en un laboratorio en Sevilla dónde hacen análisis de sensibilidades e intolerancias alimenticias. Son gente que llevan más de 30 años estudiando este tema e incluso han desarrollado su propio test. Cuando le pregunté por el tema de cándidas, etc.. dado que sufría un problema de fatiga crónica me dijeron que quien estaba detrás de todo ese tipo de enfermedades y muchas más, incluyendo el colon irritable eran intolerancias y sensibilidades alimenticias y por ende la histamina. El gran peligro.

Debo decir que desde que bebo cerveza sin glúten, esa barriga hinchada, enorme tras tomarme una normal, ha desaparecido, es más ahora mi barriga se desinfla y empiezo a tomar la cerveza como si fuese un alimento. Yo pensaba que los hinchazones se debían a las cándidas y ahora esto me confirma que era debido al glúten. Puede que esta gente lleve algo de razón en lo que dicen.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Sep 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Esos análisis estadísticos te dicen que hay diferencia entre la media de las muestras, pero explican poco.
> 
> Las ecuaciones estructurales son herramientas muy potentes que hoy permiten diseñar modelos de relaciones causales con bastante variables y fácilmente interpretables cuando la teoría se lleva bien estudiada. Con software tipo PLS encima no hace falta muestras enormes para que las relaciones sean significativas.
> 
> ...



Hombre mirandolo desde mi punto de vista, las hinchazones se debian a las candidas, que acudian a su gluten. Pero bueno bien,

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 04:16 ----------




kookaburra dijo:


> Descubren la patología fundamental que hay detrás de la ELA
> 
> La patología encontrada también podría ser causa del Alzheimer.
> 
> Investigadores descubren la patología fundamental que hay detrás de la ELA - 20minutos.es



He leido un poco por encima eso y no he entedido nada.
En cambio he leido esto y he entendido algo.

ELA HONGOS.



Salud: ¿Hongos? Una noticia que nos ha cogido a absolutamente todos con el pie cambiado. Blogs de Mi batalla contra la ELA


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (1 Sep 2017)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Moho tóxico negro (stachybotrys) más conocido como moho venenoso
> Crímenes Imperfectos - Episodio 138 - YouTube



hinteresante.


----------



## Mr.Bin (4 Sep 2017)

No ha vuelto a postear el OP. Quedo el experimento en agua de borrajas?


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2017)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Ojalá mejore tu madre, los casos de Alzheimer en una década se van a doblar, parece que has apostado por el aceite de coco ,si te falla mírate el M M S. Es un mineral,clorito sodico, que reacciona con un ácido( cualquiera citrico etc) y sale un gas el dióxido de cloro ,yo lo he estado tomando un par de años y es inocuo al organismo ,destruye hongos y bacterias por su gran alcalinidad ,ahora me preparo unas 12 tomas al año ,una por mes como preventivo disminuir parásitos que llevamos en el organismo porque cuando se enferme ya será tarde, supongo que ya lo conoces a mí ya muchos nos ha funcionado



es controvertido por lo que vi unos q si mata..en fin

donde se compra y como se toma?


----------



## carlosjpc (4 Sep 2017)

el caso del Dr. Carrasco es extraño, esta detras de estudios que culpan a los hongos del ELA y alzheimer. Resulta que su ceguera también esta producida por hongos en el sistema nervioso y por eso se especializó en la busqueda de hongos. 

No se si es el mismisimo Asthar Sheran o es el tipico martillo para el que todos los problemas son clavos

Un científico español descubre el hongo causante de su propia ceguera | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (4 Sep 2017)

carlosjpc dijo:


> el caso del Dr. Carrasco es extraño, esta detras de estudios que culpan a los hongos del ELA y alzheimer. Resulta que su ceguera también esta producida por hongos en el sistema nervioso y por eso se especializó en la busqueda de hongos.
> 
> No se si es el mismisimo Asthar Sheran o es el tipico martillo para el que todos los problemas son clavos
> 
> Un científico español descubre el hongo causante de su propia ceguera | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



Carlos, no solo ha sido ese señor. Y yo ya ves que en todo me baso en literatura cientifica. Y no me refiero solo a esas tres enfermedades, ma refiero a TODAS.

*Candidiasis ocular*

La Candida es la causa más frecuente de endoftalmitis fúngica endógena. El 10 % de las candidiasis diseminadas producen afectación ocular. A pesar de que Candida albicans se considera la etiología más común, se han identificado otras especies patógenas en pacientes con afectación ocular. Afecta principalmente a 3 grupos de pacientes: usuarios de drogas por vía endovenosa, pacientes con catéter e inmunodeprimidos. El motivo de consulta suele ser visión borrosa unilateral gradual y miodesopsias. En la exploración encontramos un foco de coriorretinitis (único o múltiples) de aspecto algodonoso que afecta al polo posterior (Fig. 1). Posteriormente se produce una vitritis con siembras “en bolas de algodón” o “en collar de perlas”. El cuadro puede progresar a necrosis retiniana y desprendimiento de retina con hemorragias vítreas e incluso a la ptisis del globo. A veces se producen uveítis anteriores intensas y sinequiantes, incluso con hipopion.

Manifestaciones retinianas de las enfermedades infecciosas


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (4 Sep 2017)

subvencionados;20071339
Por otro lado dijo:


> por ende la histamina[/B]. El gran peligro. /QUOTE]
> 
> *Por cierto subvencionados sobre la HISTAMINA.
> *
> ...


----------



## subvencionados (5 Sep 2017)

Hace unos 3 años hice dieta anticándida, y la verdad que no mejoré nada y seguía teniendo los mismos síntomas de siempre, e incluso más. 

Tomaba pan de trigo sarraceno con bicarbonato, por supuesto nada de levadura y eso me ponía fatal, al igual que la verdura que tomaba por la noche. Seguía con los problemas de fatiga aún después de muchos meses y de tomar cosas para matar a las supuestas cándidas, al igual que los mareos. 

Ahora con esta dieta, sí que sé lo que me pone malo. Puedo controlarlo, no es fácil. Siempre hay algo que me joroba, pero en general sí que controlo los mareos y la fatiga está desapareciendo. Lo que me mosquea es el maíz. Supuestamente no tengo ningún problema con él y sin embargo cuando tomo pan de maíz vuelvo a hincharme. Puede que sea algún problema con el estómago. Tengo pendiente meter gomas para ver posibles ulceraciones. 

Saludos


----------



## cabanillas (5 Sep 2017)

a ver si sabemos algo de Calimero....


----------



## cabanillas (6 Sep 2017)

acabo de comprar aceite de coco para incluir en la dieta de una persona que tiene este problema.
¿alguien me puede decir si sabe qué antifúngico natural está utilizando Calimero? ¿se lo ha explicado a alguien?
Por MP no me contesta.
Gracias.


----------



## Calimero (6 Sep 2017)

cabanillas dijo:


> acabo de comprar aceite de coco para incluir en la dieta de una persona que tiene este problema.
> ¿alguien me puede decir si sabe qué antifúngico natural está utilizando Calimero? ¿se lo ha explicado a alguien?
> Por MP no me contesta.
> Gracias.



Hola,

te respondo en el general. Si miras el mensaje con el que abrí el hilo verás he actualizado la evolución. 

No estoy poniendo el tratamiento antifúngico porque hasta que no tenga una certeza absoluta de que le funciona no quiero despistar con unos remedios u otros. El objetivo final es matar al hongo Cándida, el método simplemente es el medio para hacerlo. Si lo consigo y da una mejoría final objetiva de mi madre lo pondré.

Empieza a darle a tu familiar aceite de coco. Yo a mi madre le hemos ido dando unas 4 cucharadas soperas. Debería notar un cambio, aunque sea mínimo, al poco tiempo.

Como verás la teoría del aceite de coco con el Alzheimer y la Dra. Newport va relacionada con las cetonas aunque 'mi' teoría va relacionada con los hongos. 

Espero nos cuentes tu experiencia también. Perdona por tardar en contestar, sé que cuando se trata con la salud de un familiar cada minuto cuenta.

Un saludo!


----------



## cabanillas (6 Sep 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> te respondo en el general. Si miras el mensaje con el que abrí el hilo verás he actualizado la evolución.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta.
Empezaré tal y como dices. Respecto al aceite de coco, en donde vivo no encuentro en sus centros comerciales habituales. He mirado por amazon y tendré que comprar aquí. ¿algún consejo?
En este post alguien recomendó este: 
Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Supermercado
¿le crees adecuado?


----------



## 4motion (6 Sep 2017)

cabanillas dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> Empezaré tal y como dices. Respecto al aceite de coco, en donde vivo no encuentro en sus centros comerciales habituales. He mirado por amazon y tendré que comprar aquí. ¿algún consejo?
> En este post alguien recomendó este:
> Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Supermercado
> ¿le crees adecuado?



Si te sirve de algo yo uso el de eroski y me va muy bien, ecológico y unos 6 euros creo que no llegaba, el bote de 270ml. 

Este.






Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Sep 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> te respondo en el general. Si miras el mensaje con el que abrí el hilo verás he actualizado la evolución.
> 
> ...



Si mas bien hongos. Ya digimos antes que el *acetaldehido* es el veneno que mas produde la candida en su estado micotico. 

El acetaldehído induce una deficiencia de vitamina B1. La tiamina o vitamina B1, es tan importante para la función del cerebro y los nervios que a menudo le llaman la "vitamina de los nervios." El AH tiene una fuerte tendencia a combinarse con la vitamina B1, como ha demostrado la obra de Herbert Sprince, MD (véase más adelante).7 Por desgracia, en la desintoxicación del AH mediante combinación con él, se destruye la vitamina B1. La deficiencia moderada de B1 en el hombre lleva a una gama de síntomas llamada síndrome de Wernicke-Korsakoff.9 Este síndrome se caracteriza por confusión mental, mala memoria, falta de coordinación neuromuscular y alteraciones visuales. Su principal causa aceptada es el alcoholismo crónico. La vitamina B1 también es necesaria para la producción de bioenergía ATP en todas las células del cuerpo incluyendo el cerebro, y el cerebro debe producir y utilizar 20% del total de la energía del cuerpo, incluso mientras duerme. La vitamina B1 es también esencial para la producción de acetilcolina. La acetilcolina es uno de los principales neurotransmisores del cerebro, lo que facilita la memoria óptima, la concentración mental y el aprendizaje. *La enfermedad del Alzheimer representa un caso extremo de pérdida de memoria y problemas de concentración debido a la destrucción de las células cerebrales que utilizan acetilcolina.*

Quizas suministrandole vitamina B-1, mejorara. Segun lo que dice ahi claro.
Pero lo ideal seria eliminar las candidas que producen el acetaldehilo. Pero a veces eso es dificil si estan ya muy extendidas, como parece el caso de tu familiar.

El Saludable Mundo Natural de Alkalina


----------



## 4motion (7 Sep 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Hace unos 3 años hice dieta anticándida, y la verdad que no mejoré nada y seguía teniendo los mismos síntomas de siempre, e incluso más.
> 
> Tomaba pan de trigo sarraceno con bicarbonato, por supuesto nada de levadura y eso me ponía fatal, al igual que la verdura que tomaba por la noche. Seguía con los problemas de fatiga aún después de muchos meses y de tomar cosas para matar a las supuestas cándidas, al igual que los mareos.
> 
> ...



Has probado el ayuno intermitente? 

Yo llevo desde principios de verano y todos los problemas de reflujo y acidez se me quitaron cuando he comenzado a desayunar todas las mañanas dos chupitos de esto, áloe verá ecológico Gutbio, de una empresa de Burgos que compro en el Aldi, ni llega a seis euros, pero es la mejor inversión en salud que puedes hacer y creo que a las cándidas no les gusta una mierda, te puedo decir que estoy en mi mejor forma tanto mental como física en años y todas las noches no falta tampoco mi ración de aceite de coco. 

Saludos.






Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabanillas (7 Sep 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo yo uso el de eroski y me va muy bien, ecológico y unos 6 euros creo que no llegaba, el bote de 270ml.
> 
> Este.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus palabras.
Al final compré el que puse más arriba a ver qué tal.
Lo que no sabía es que es en forma "sólida" como tal muestras en tu foto. Pensaba que se podría "echar en la ensalada" directamente... :ouch:


----------



## 4motion (7 Sep 2017)

cabanillas dijo:


> Gracias por tus palabras.
> Al final compré el que puse más arriba a ver qué tal.
> Lo que no sabía es que es en forma "sólida" como tal muestras en tu foto. Pensaba que se podría "echar en la ensalada" directamente... :ouch:



El aceite de coco normalmente se solidifica es algo natural, luego cuando lo pones para cocinar al calor vuelve a ser aceite, para que que veas, yo si me hago una tortilla francesa con una cucharilla de las de café tengo suficiente, también puedes comerlo directamente del bote, es la mejor inversión en salud que puedes hacer, ya nos contarás y si lo combinas con un ayuno, entonces es el renacer. 

El que has comprado tiene buena pinta, yo por comodidad lo compro en el Eroski para mi es correcto y no encontré otra gran superficie que lo tuviera dejando aparte herbolarios. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calimero (7 Sep 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Si mas bien hongos. Ya digimos antes que el *acetaldehido* es el veneno que mas produde la candida en su estado micotico.
> 
> El acetaldehído induce una deficiencia de vitamina B1. La tiamina o vitamina B1, es tan importante para la función del cerebro y los nervios que a menudo le llaman la "vitamina de los nervios." El AH tiene una fuerte tendencia a combinarse con la vitamina B1, como ha demostrado la obra de Herbert Sprince, MD (véase más adelante).7 Por desgracia, en la desintoxicación del AH mediante combinación con él, se destruye la vitamina B1. La deficiencia moderada de B1 en el hombre lleva a una gama de síntomas llamada síndrome de Wernicke-Korsakoff.9 Este síndrome se caracteriza por confusión mental, mala memoria, falta de coordinación neuromuscular y alteraciones visuales. Su principal causa aceptada es el alcoholismo crónico. La vitamina B1 también es necesaria para la producción de bioenergía ATP en todas las células del cuerpo incluyendo el cerebro, y el cerebro debe producir y utilizar 20% del total de la energía del cuerpo, incluso mientras duerme. La vitamina B1 es también esencial para la producción de acetilcolina. La acetilcolina es uno de los principales neurotransmisores del cerebro, lo que facilita la memoria óptima, la concentración mental y el aprendizaje. *La enfermedad del Alzheimer representa un caso extremo de pérdida de memoria y problemas de concentración debido a la destrucción de las células cerebrales que utilizan acetilcolina.*
> 
> ...



Así es, me asaltan varias dudas y estoy desconcertado en el estancamiento e involución según se mire pero se mezclan varias cosas y necesito terminar un tratamiento y empezar otro distinto para sacar conclusiones. Lo que estoy viendo es que eliminar la Cándida, según intuyo, no va a ser tan fácil como parecía inicialmente.

El tema de la B-1 es algo que vamos a probar en unas 2-3 semanas suplementando con vitaminas y minerales, entre ellas las del complejo B, a niveles más superiores del habitual junto con otro tipo de tratamiento anticándida. La intención es ayudar al cuerpo a desintoxicarse y 'levantar' el metabolismo.

Para que me entendáis: estoy intentando eliminar la Cándida sin fármacos.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Sep 2017)

Calimero dijo:


> Así es, me asaltan varias dudas y estoy desconcertado en el estancamiento e involución según se mire pero se mezclan varias cosas y necesito terminar un tratamiento y empezar otro distinto para sacar conclusiones. Lo que estoy viendo es que eliminar la Cándida, según intuyo, no va a ser tan fácil como parecía inicialmente.
> 
> El tema de la B-1 es algo que vamos a probar en unas 2-3 semanas suplementando con vitaminas y minerales, entre ellas las del complejo B, a niveles más superiores del habitual junto con otro tipo de tratamiento anticándida. La intención es ayudar al cuerpo a desintoxicarse y 'levantar' el metabolismo.
> 
> Para que me entendáis: estoy intentando eliminar la Cándida sin fármacos.



Por logica lo ideal seria combinar los tratamientos, porque claro si proporcionas vitamina B-1, mejorara pero siempre tendras ahi el acetaldehido de las candidas produciendo deficit de vitamina B-1.
Osea acompañando la vitamina con una dieta alcalina y bicarbonato de sodico que es el mas potente fungicida natural.


----------



## cabanillas (7 Sep 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Has probado el ayuno intermitente?
> 
> Yo llevo desde principios de verano y todos los problemas de reflujo y acidez se me quitaron cuando he comenzado a desayunar todas las mañanas dos chupitos de esto, áloe verá ecológico Gutbio, de una empresa de Burgos que compro en el Aldi, ni llega a seis euros, pero es la mejor inversión en salud que puedes hacer y creo que a las cándidas no les gusta una mierda, te puedo decir que estoy en mi mejor forma tanto mental como física en años y todas las noches no falta tampoco mi ración de aceite de coco.
> 
> ...



En el Mercadona también vi algo de Oleo Vera para beber, pero una vez lo probé y me pareció que estaba muy dulce. Lo miraré a ver, pero si tiene azúcares o edulcorantes, no creo que ese sea el mejor para el tema de los hongos.


----------



## 4motion (7 Sep 2017)

cabanillas dijo:


> En el Mercadona también vi algo de Oleo Vera para beber, pero una vez lo probé y me pareció que estaba muy dulce. Lo miraré a ver, pero si tiene azúcares o edulcorantes, no creo que ese sea el mejor para el tema de los hongos.



No tiene nada añadido, es zumo de hoja de áloe, 100 % de cultivo ecológico, es más, lleva un proceso de extracción mejorado según pone y es cierto que parece mejor que el que compraba hace años que era norteamericano. 

Y te digo que es bueno porque cuanto peor sabe es más puro.  



Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## subvencionados (7 Sep 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Has probado el ayuno intermitente?
> 
> Yo llevo desde principios de verano y todos los problemas de reflujo y acidez se me quitaron cuando he comenzado a desayunar todas las mañanas dos chupitos de esto, áloe verá ecológico Gutbio, de una empresa de Burgos que compro en el Aldi, ni llega a seis euros, pero es la mejor inversión en salud que puedes hacer y creo que a las cándidas no les gusta una mierda, te puedo decir que estoy en mi mejor forma tanto mental como física en años y todas las noches no falta tampoco mi ración de aceite de coco.
> 
> ...



Si hay algo que me ponga especialmente malo es el zumo de aloe vera. He probado varias marcas, de herbolario, el que tú me aconsejas, etc... pero en general me vuelve loco.

Ya ves, estoy hecho una mierda, jejeje.

Hay que tomárselo con paciencia. Creo que me produce mucha histamina este alimento, de ahí que no deba tomarlo.


----------



## 4motion (7 Sep 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si hay algo que me ponga especialmente malo es el zumo de aloe vera. He probado varias marcas, de herbolario, el que tú me aconsejas, etc... pero en general me vuelve loco.
> 
> Ya ves, estoy hecho una mierda, jejeje.
> 
> Hay que tomárselo con paciencia. Creo que me produce mucha histamina este alimento, de ahí que no deba tomarlo.



Es raro eso que dices el áloe para el estómago, reflujo etc etc es de lo mejor, será que eres raro si.  

Ahora bien si tienes alergia, yo ya te digo a mi me va de putisima madre junto al ayuno. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (7 Sep 2017)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si hay algo que me ponga especialmente malo es el zumo de aloe vera. He probado varias marcas, de herbolario, el que tú me aconsejas, etc... pero en general me vuelve loco.
> 
> Ya ves, estoy hecho una mierda, jejeje.
> 
> Hay que tomárselo con paciencia. Creo que me produce mucha histamina este alimento, de ahí que no deba tomarlo.



*Al contrario inhibe la histamina.*

3.- El jugo de aloe vera tiene efecto antiinflamatorio. Hay muchas enfermedades crónicas como la diabetes tipo II, síndrome de colon irritable, enfermedad de Crohn, enfermedades cardiovasculares, artritis, quemaduras, etc. que están causadas por inflamación. El aloe vera puede ayudar a reducir la inflamación y el dolor de las zonas afectadas. El efecto antiinflamatorio del aloe vera se debe principalmente compuestos como el campesterol, el lupeol y el Beta-sitoesterol, los tres con acción antiinflamatoria. *El jugo del aloe vera es capaz de combatir la inflamación bloqueando la producción de prostaglandinas e histamina.*

A ver si te pones tan chungo porque te estas limpiando-
Pero nada si dices que te sienta mal ninguno mejor que uno mismo nadie.

8 motivos para beber jugo de aloe vera o sábila - NotaUtil


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (11 Sep 2017)

Bueno si alguien quiere seguir con el tema de las candidas estamos tambien aqui:

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas - Página 6


----------



## sada (12 Sep 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Has probado el ayuno intermitente?
> 
> Yo llevo desde principios de verano y todos los problemas de reflujo y acidez se me quitaron cuando he comenzado a desayunar todas las mañanas dos chupitos de esto, áloe verá ecológico Gutbio, de una empresa de Burgos que compro en el Aldi, ni llega a seis euros, pero es la mejor inversión en salud que puedes hacer y creo que a las cándidas no les gusta una mierda, te puedo decir que estoy en mi mejor forma tanto mental como física en años y todas las noches no falta tampoco mi ración de aceite de coco.
> 
> ...




a que sabe??


----------



## cabanillas (13 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> a que sabe??



Yo el que probé en su día, me supo como a manzana dulce. Hablo del que venden en el mencabrona.

Ánimo Calimero. Lo primero que hago cada mañana es abrir este hilo. Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Arian (13 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> a que sabe??



Horroroso. El jugo de aloe puro está intomable ::, salvo que lo mezcles con zumo o algo para disimular el sabor. Ya los venden con sabores, pero supongo que le echarán demasiado azúcar.
Lo mismo a alguien le gusta pero vamos que... a mí me resultó :vomito:


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Sep 2017)

Colgamos esto procedente del hilo de conspiraciones, *todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas,* por entender que es importante.

(CNN Español) - Investigadores de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid (UAM) aseguran haber encontrado evidencias de infecciones por hongos en distintas partes del sistema nervioso central de pacientes con la enfermedad de Alzheimer.
En el artículo publicado por la revista Scientific Reports, liderado por el Centro de Biología Molecular Severo Ochoa de la UAM, los científicos examinaron 14 cadáveres de personas que tenían esta enfermedad y afirman que observaron hongos en el sistema nervioso de todos estos cuerpos.
“Las micosis del sistema nervioso central se han observado en el 100% de los 14 casos examinados de enfermedad de Alzheimer, mientras que no se observaron en muestras de cerebro de 10 personas que habían fallecido por causas distintas a esta enfermedad”, dijo Luis Carrasco, catedrático de la UAM.
Según el investigador, los resultados prueban que hay infecciones mixtas causadas por varias especies con hongos en los pacientes con alzhéimer.
Para los investigadores, la presencia de hongos explica la inflamación de los vasos sanguíneos cerebrales que se observa en estos pacientes y también la estimulación del sistema inmune en pacientes con esta enfermedad.

Análisis de estructuras fúngicas en tejido de cerebro mediante inmunohistoquímica. (Crédito: UAM)
Diferentes especies
Los científicos detectaron la presencia de distintas morfologías de hongos en un mismo paciente.
Dentro de las especies identificadas mediante el uso de anticuerpos específicos que reconocen la presencia de hongos se encontraron el Cladosporium spp, Phoma, Malassezia spp y distintos tipos del hongo conocido como Candida, según el estudio.
“Todos los síntomas clínicos, junto con el hecho de que la enfermedad progrese de manera lenta, está de acuerdo con la posibilidad de que exista una infección fúngica”, agregó Carrasco

Estudio: Alzheimer podría ser causado por hongos en el sistema nervioso | CNNEspañol.com

*Bien ya vemos que se cumple la premisa de inicio.
Las candidas están presentes en el Alzheimer.*

Continuamos pues con el diamante que les dije que extrajimos del oro y por no extendernos y ponerlo entero vamos a coger solo la parte que va a aceptar al asunto del Alzheimer que es esta:

*Se sabe que las cándidas en su estado micótico pueden producir 79 productos tóxicos, entre ellos el más abundante es el acetaldehilo. Algunas de las conclusiones a las que han llegado ella y otros investigadores respecto a los efectos negativos de este químico son: 

* Interfiere con los receptores del la acetilcolina, importante para la memoria y el sistema nervioso. *


*Muy bien, vamos a ver ahora, cual es el tratamiento farmacéutico utilizado para luchar con el Alzheimer.*

Los científicos todavía no entienden completamente cómo los inhibidores de colinesterasa funcionan para tratar la enfermedad de Alzheimer, pero las investigaciones indican que éstos *previenen la descomposición de la acetilcolina,* un compuesto químico del cerebro que se cree es importante para la memoria y el proceso de pensar.

Medicamentos para la enfermedad de Alzheimer


*Joder otra vez lo mismo que con la HISTAMINA. En vez de luchar contra las Candidas que producen el acetaldehilo, que producen las Histaminas. Esta vez luchan contra la descomposición de la acetilcolina, que es producida por el acetaldehilo, que producen las candidas. Y con ello otra vez enfermo crónico al canto.*

Por favor si alguno no entiende algo que levante la mano. Que aquí estamos pa enseñar.

Ashtar mañana


----------



## 4motion (15 Sep 2017)

sada dijo:


> a que sabe??



Sabe malo, muy malo, pero como ya te han dicho cuanto peor mejor. 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 20:56 ----------




cabanillas dijo:


> Yo el que probé en su día, me supo como a manzana dulce. Hablo del que venden en el mencabrona.
> 
> Ánimo Calimero. Lo primero que hago cada mañana es abrir este hilo. Gracias por tu tiempo.



No, este no tiene nada que ver con el de mercaroña, este es puro.


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zaska (24 Sep 2017)

245 thanks tiene esta magufada.

245.

Luego que por qué España tiene retraso y guerras si está llena de retrasados. Abarrotada.

Es que son la puta mayoría. La cantidad de chorradas y paridas que dicen en este hilo es de récord del mundo. Los médicos e investigadores son gilipollas, si se puede descubrir curación a todas las enfermedades buscando estudios por Internet y al final todo lo causan el azúcar, el gluten y la Candida Albicans.

245 hijos de la gran puta con derecho al voto. Y son todos rojos, por supuesto.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (24 Sep 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> 245 thanks tiene esta magufada.
> 
> 245.
> 
> ...



Dado, su evidente y manifiesta *PERDIDA DE AUTOCONTROL, AGRESIVIDAD, y sobre todo RETRASO MENTAL*, yo que ud., acudiria rapidamente a su medico, porque puede estar ud afectado de Candidiasis.

*Unos de los muchos efectos de la candidiasis es:
*
Daño cerebral: *pérdida de autocontrol,* deterioro de la coordinación y del desarrollo del habla, *agresividad*,* retraso mental*, pérdida de la memoria y estupor.

News :: Enfermedades :: Aproximaciones naturales para trastornos neurológicos, mentales y del comportamiento


----------



## noeLgalaweR (24 Sep 2017)

Zaska dijo:


> 245 thanks tiene esta magufada.
> 
> 245.
> 
> ...



Tio los chemtrials están acabando contigo.


----------



## Lector21 (25 Sep 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Dado, su evidente y manifiesta *PERDIDA DE AUTOCONTROL, AGRESIVIDAD, y sobre todo RETRASO MENTAL*, yo que ud., acudiria rapidamente a su medico, porque puede estar ud afectado de Candidiasis.
> 
> *Unos de los muchos efectos de la candidiasis es:
> *
> ...



Muy sutil.

Y encima dice el tipo que todos rojos. Vamos que no sabe ni lo que dice.


----------



## u n o (2 Oct 2017)

El Alzheimer podría estar causado por hongos cerebrales - Los Replicantes


----------



## trancos123 (10 Oct 2017)

Investigadores españoles identifican relación entre la Esclerosis Lateral Amiotrófica (ELA) e infecciones por hongos en el cerebro | Córdoba Buenas Noticias


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2017)

Ooooops....

Encuentran infecciones por hongos en el sistema nervioso de pacientes de ELA | Microsiervos (Ciencia)



> Un trabajo de biólogos moleculares de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid (UAM) publicado en Neurobiology of Disease revela la presencia de distintos tipos de hongos en varias partes del sistema nervioso central de pacientes diagnosticados con esclerosis lateral amiotrófica. En concreto el estudio habla de la presencia de Candida, Malassezia, Fusarium, Botrytis, Trichoderma y Cryptococcus en el córtex motor, en el bulbo raquídeo y en la médula espinal de estos pacientes.
> El estudio descarta que se trate de infecciones producidas después de la muerte de los pacientes porque algunos de los hongos fueron encontrados dentro de las células analizadas, lo que requiere que estuvieran vivas para que éstos pudieran entrar; las distintas combinaciones y concentraciones de hongos presentes en cada uno de los pacientes estudiados pueden ser una explicación de la variabilidad de síntomas observados en vida. También es importante destacar que los análisis de tejidos del sistema nervioso central de otros individuos de control no detectaron la presencia de estas infecciones.
> Estas observaciones no permiten afirmar que la infección por hongos, que de alguna forma se ha saltado la barrera hematoencefálica, sea la causante de la ELA, entre otras cosas porque sólo se estudiaron los tejidos de once pacientes y por aquello de la causalidad falsa. Pero desde luego abren un interesante camino de investigación, en especial si tenemos en cuenta que un estudio similar con pacientes de Alzheimer también detectó infecciones por hongos en sus cerebros.
> Y es que no sabemos la causa de ninguna de las dos enfermedades ni disponemos de tratamientos efectivos contra ellas ni tan siquiera contra sus síntomas, así que cualquier atisbo de camino por el que intentar profundizar en ello es una buena noticia.
> ...


----------



## carlosjpc (13 Oct 2017)

250 hijoputas somos ya, ¿no actualiza el op?

"médicos e investigadores son gilipollas", 
son no, somos, que sabemos quien eres


----------



## malibux (1 Nov 2017)

¿Alguna novedad?


----------



## Madmaxista (14 Nov 2017)

está el tema bastante parado.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (23 Nov 2017)

Hace tiempo que no tocabamos este hilo y por cosas del destino ( supongo), vamos a seguir haciéndolo-
En este tiempo que hemos estado inactivos mi madre ha sido aceptada por el Alzehimer.
Hace unos 6 meses mas o menos yo le notaba alguna laguna mental, pero estas las achacaba a su edad. Tiene 88 años.

De repente en pocos días, pasa de ser una persona superactiva, a no menearse del sillón diciendo que es que no tiene ganas de nada.
En pocos días también, paso de conocer a todo el mundo, incluso sus números de teléfono, a no conocer con quien esta hablando. 
En este ultimo momento me di cuenta que la enfermedad que aquí estamos tratando había llegado a mi familia.
De esto hara cosa de 2 meses. Os voy a ir contando los progresos que ha tenido mi madre desde hace dos meses que paso su fase mas critica.
Os dire las medicaciones que estaba tomando, las que esta tomando ahora,, y los remedios naturales que son aplicables a las candidas, que le estoy dando.
Decir también,, que naturalmente mi madre es DIABETICA. 
Y decir por ultimo como anticipo, que la cosa pinta muy bien. Dentro de lo que cabe claro.

El que quiera adelantar camino, le dejo este enlace.

News :: Enfermedades :: Aproximaciones naturales para trastornos neurológicos, mentales y del comportamiento


----------



## 4motion (23 Nov 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no tocabamos este hilo y por cosas del destino ( supongo), vamos a seguir haciéndolo-
> En este tiempo que hemos estado inactivos mi madre ha sido aceptada por el Alzehimer.
> Hace unos 6 meses mas o menos yo le notaba alguna laguna mental, pero estas las achacaba a su edad. Tiene 88 años.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto toda aportación es bienvenida, deseo que todo siga igual de bien y que esa mejoría oval menos no empeoramiento continúe.
Ánimo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glasterthum (8 Dic 2017)

u n o dijo:


> El Alzheimer podría estar causado por hongos cerebrales - Los Replicantes



Joder, al final a ver si todas las enfermedades mentales están causadas por hongos...

¿Tomar grasas de algún modo los combate, me suena haber leído?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2017)

Para los que sufris en familiares el tema del Alzheimer y en especial aquellos q padecen de diabetes, aunque los que no tb les viene bien , probad con "Melena de Leon", es un hongo que produce Regeneración neuronal (neurogenesis para ser mas exactos)

En casos prematuros suele funcionar muy bien


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2017)

IndredCold dijo:


> Vamos a curar los hongos con hongos ::
> 
> Lo que no entendeis, para empezar, es que el problema no es el daño neuronal.



No todos los hongos son iguales y actúan de diferentes maneras, algunos incluso son aliados del sistema inmunitario o antiinflamatorios, como otros son dañinos como ciertas levaduras.

La Melena de Leon hay unos pocos estudios que apoyan su uso.

Diversos estudios han evidenciado que un déficit de NGF (actor de crecimiento nervioso –Nerve Growth Factor) está asociado con la enfermedad de Alzheimer y a la demencia

El Alzheimer destruye miles de neuronas y se desconectan los circuitos entre ellas por tanto es un aliado para tal efecto

Dejo algunos estudios (es un hongo potente ya que aparte de la neurogenesis, eleva el sistema inmune, es antiinflamatorio, etc)

Improving effects of the mushroom Yamabushitake (Hericium erinaceus) on mild cognitive impairment: a double-blind placebo-controlled clinical trial. - PubMed - NCBI
Hericium erinaceus (Bull.: Fr.) Pers., a medicinal mushroom, activates peripheral nerve regeneration. - PubMed - NCBI
The influence of Hericium erinaceus extract on myelination process in vitro. - PubMed - NCBI
Effects of Hericium erinaceus on amyloid
Reduction of depression and anxiety by 4 weeks Hericium erinaceus intake. - PubMed - NCBI
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22126451
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21846141
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21779573
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20637576
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20622452
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22135902


----------



## Geldschrank (9 Dic 2017)

Tenemos un familiar con éste problema y lleva un par de semanas tomando aceite de coco. En cuánto tiempo habéis notado algún tipo de mejoría??


----------



## helen_borrado (9 Dic 2017)

Tengo un familiar al que están dando aceite de coco y ha tenido una mejoría en el habla. Piensan que es el aceite porque no han cambiado nada más en su vida, ni medicación, ni dieta.


----------



## Iris (9 Dic 2017)

Seta Melena de León
Aquí info sobre un tratamiento que le dieron a Messi de Hormona de factor de crecimiento

La historia del problema de crecimiento de Lionel Messi | ELESPECTADOR.COM


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Tenemos un familiar con éste problema y lleva un par de semanas tomando aceite de coco. En cuánto tiempo habéis notado algún tipo de mejoría??



¿Por qué razonamiento el aceite de coco ayuda al habla o a luchar contra las cándidas?

¿Dónde venden?


----------



## carlosjpc (5 Ene 2018)

Un fármaco para la diabetes consigue revertir los síntomas del Alzheimer - Engadget en español


----------



## Obi (25 Feb 2018)

Un estudio (de 18 meses) encuentra mejoras significativas en la memoria y la atención en un grupo de ancianos (no dementes), tratados con cúrcuma. Los autores relacionan la mejora con la disminución de la acumulación de placa amiloide en algunas zonas del cerebro.
Memory and Brain Amyloid and Tau Effects of a Bioavailable Form of Curcumin in Non-Demented Adults: A Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled 18-Month Trial - ScienceDirect


----------



## Aspass (25 Feb 2018)

Me lo he leído entero. 
Enhorabuena por este hilo, de lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo por aquí.
Me encuentro muy sorprendido y por otra parte, confirmando sospechas.
El Alzheimer es llamado en EEUU diabetes tipo 3, y obviamente la cándida come azúcar... 
En fin, mi conclusión, es que voy a restringir del todo los hidratos simples, aunque ya consumo pocos y también a luchar contra cándidas...
Espero que los familiares que tenéis con Alzheimer mejoren. 
Y, por favor, actualizad con novedades, si es.posible, claro.
Gracias por tan maravilloso hilo!!


----------



## Max Aub (25 Feb 2018)

Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Feb 2018)

Puede ser, tambien apunto que TODOS los que sufren EHS electrohipersensibilidad tienen la enfermedad de LYME que es por una picadura de la garratapa borrellosis y causa mas enfermedades de sensibilizacion central.


----------



## Aspass (25 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.



Igual si te lees el hilo entiendes algo. 
No hay nada más "magufo" que opinar de algo sin haberlo leído. 
Sigue creyendo en la.medicina oficial.. sigue, sigue... Ya verás que bien te va.
Borrego!!


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.



troll:bla::bla:


----------



## enladrillador (25 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.



Todo el mundo sabe que no hay mas verdades que las que salen de Pfitzer, Roche, Novartis y todo el big pharma.

Seguir una buena almientacion es temerario.

Lo mejor es atiborrarse a pastillas para la diabetes y mil problemas mas, y no inentare llevar una dieta con horribles productos ecologicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Feb 2018)

Obi dijo:


> Un estudio (de 18 meses) encuentra mejoras significativas en la memoria y la atención en un grupo de ancianos (no dementes), tratados con cúrcuma. Los autores relacionan la mejora con la disminución de la acumulación de placa amiloide en algunas zonas del cerebro.
> Memory and Brain Amyloid and Tau Effects of a Bioavailable Form of Curcumin in Non-Demented Adults: A Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled 18-Month Trial - ScienceDirect



La cúrcuma es muy buena para la cabeza, pero solo para casos iniciales, para casos avanzados no tiene mucho éxito, hay bastantes estudios. La curcuma se debe de acompañar de una pequeña cantidad de pimienta

La cúrcuma ayuda en la generacion de Glutation, q es el mayor antioxidante que disponemos en el cuerpo, puede ser por esa razon por la que funciona muye bien como aninflamatorio

Hay estudios que indican que la gente que vive muchos años, mas de 80 suelen tener unos niveles de glutation muy altos y son inmunes a muchas enfermedades


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Feb 2018)

Este articulo sobre imbalances en el microbioma intestinal habla tambien de enfermedades
, todas las mias son por ello, asi que doy fe

Gut Microbiome: 33 Ways Gut Bacteria Affect Your Body and Mind - Selfhacked


----------



## noeLgalaweR (27 Feb 2018)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este articulo sobre imbalances en el microbioma intestinal habla tambien de enfermedades
> , todas las mias son por ello, asi que doy fe
> 
> Gut Microbiome: 33 Ways Gut Bacteria Affect Your Body and Mind - Selfhacked



Maravilloso artículo con sus referencias científicas.

Gracias.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> *Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.*



¿Esa Organización Mundial de la Salud que comentas por un casual es la misma que se gasta más de su presupuesto en viajes y estancias en hoteles de lujo que en luchar contra el SIDA y la Malaria? ienso:

*La Organización Mundial de la Salud gasta más en viajes que en la lucha contra el sida y la malaria*

Saludos.


----------



## Max Aub (27 Feb 2018)

Los niveles altos de glutation se consiguen, no con curcuma y aceite de coco, sino con medicamentos o productos de farmacia como la acetilcisteina, niacina y productos patentados por diversos laboratorios. Menos maguferias.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> *Los niveles altos de glutation se consiguen, no con curcuma y aceite de coco, sino con medicamentos o productos de farmacia como la acetilcisteina, niacina y productos patentados por diversos laboratorios. Menos maguferias.*



Para tener niveles altos de glutation no hace falta tomarse ningún fármaco, lo único que necesitas es llevar la alimentación más sana y natural que te sea posible. Eso incluye sobre todo muchas verduras, carne, pescado, huevos y grasas saludables. El que coma así ya te adelanto que va a pisar poco por tu farmacia a comprar vuestras mierdas.

Nada de lo que se vende en las farmacias es necesario para una buena salud, repito nada de eso es necesario para una buena salud. Solo hay algunas excepciones como casos muy extremos de algunas enfermedades donde si puede ser necesario tomar algún tipo de fármaco, pero todo lo demás pura basura para tener enganchada a la gente a multitud de pastillas durante toda su existencia mientras las farmaceúticas se enriquecen.

Llevo más de 20 años sin pisar en una puta farmacia y probablemente es la mejor cosa que he hecho en mi vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Max Aub (27 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Para tener niveles altos de glutation no hace falta tomarse ningún fármaco, lo único que necesitas es llevar la alimentación más sana y natural que te sea posible. Eso incluye sobre todo muchas verduras, carne, pescado, huevos y grasas saludables. El que coma así ya te adelanto que va a pisar poco por tu farmacia a comprar vuestras mierdas.
> 
> Nada de lo que se vende en las farmacias es necesario para una buena salud, repito nada de eso es necesario para una buena salud. Solo hay algunas excepciones como casos muy extremos de algunas enfermedades donde si puede ser necesario tomar algún tipo de fármaco, pero todo lo demás pura basura para tener enganchada a la gente a multitud de pastillas durante toda su existencia mientras las farmaceúticas se enriquecen.
> 
> ...



Ademas de inutil, llevar una dieta sin medicinas , y entiendase por medicinas productos quimi os sintetizados como la niacina, es peligroso porque los alimentos naturales hoy en dia estan irradiados y desprovistos de enzimas y nutrientes.Eso ya lo supo ver el genial Abraham Hoffman, mason canadiense y padre de la bioquimica moderna.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> *Ademas de inutil, llevar una dieta sin medicinas , y entiendase por medicinas productos quimi os sintetizados como la niacina, es peligroso porque los alimentos naturales hoy en dia estan irradiados y desprovistos de enzimas y nutrientes.Eso ya lo supo ver el genial Abraham Hoffman, mason canadiense y padre de la bioquimica moderna.*



Seré un inútil falto de enzima y nutrientes pero veo a mi alrededor a toda la gente tomando montones de fármacos y estando cada vez peor y con más enfermedades, en cambio yo y mi familia no pillamos ni un simple resfriado, no sabemos ya ni lo que es un dolor de cabeza, un mareo, estar faltos de energía, etc etc. Lo de mis hijas ya es la hostia porque esas si que no saben ni siquiera lo que es tomarse una pastilla de la farmacia en toda su vida y más salud no pueden tener. Jamás han visitado a un médico excepto para los análisis rutinarios de sangre y orina y no recuerdo jamás haberlas visto enfermas.

Seguir tomando vuestros productos químicos sintetizados y haciendo caso a los vividores de la OMS que yo y los míos mientras podamos seguiremos tomando nuestras verduras, carnes, huevos y grasas buenas sin enzimas ni nutrientes.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los niveles altos de glutation se consiguen, no con curcuma y aceite de coco, s*ino con medicamentos o productos de farmacia como la acetilcisteina, niacina* y productos patentados por diversos laboratorios. Menos maguferias.



muchos productos de esos se pueden encontrar en herbolarios y si eres un poco espabilado lo puedes comprar fuera de España muy barato

Un combo de vitamina C + NAC + Acido AlfaLipoico que eleva de manera muy importante los niveles de glutation, apenas te cuesta 15 euros para tratamientos de 3 meses por ejemplo, no es apenas dinero, si lo compras en IHerb por ejemplo

La alimentación es importante, pero por ejemplo para obtener unos nivele importantes de Selenio (hasta los 150-200 ug en los que el Se es efectivo como antioxidante y como precursor del glutation), tendrías que comer mucho, y la alimentación a día de hoy esta muy manipulada , los vegetales y verduras no contienen los nutrientes suficientes para que tengan esos compuestos (fertilizantes y esas cosas). Podríamos hablar del mercurio y metales pesados del pescado por poner otro ejemplo .... Por tanto lo que pensamos que es comer bien, quizás no es tanto como creemos, pero básicamente por culpa de la industria que los crea y procesa

Hay remedios antioxidantes y productos muy buenos naturales, por ejemplo ahora la táctica para tratar el cáncer es atacar via inmunoterapia, ya han sacado varios medicamentos buenos, pero caros, pero resulta que existen productos en la naturaleza que tienen la misma función y menos agresivos y mucho mas baratos, habiendo incluso estudios.

Por poner un ejemplo hace unas semanas, han prohibido la entrada a la Union Europea de un hongo, que es muy bueno para el cáncer: Coriolus versicolor o llamado Turkey Tail, muy barato y efectivo e incluso puede combinarse con la quimio con unos resultados asombrosos

curioso cuando ahora se están cambiando las estrategias a la inmunoterapia en la lucha contra el cancer, prohiben la entrada de dichos hongos.. muy curioso.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (28 Feb 2018)

Mientras los ciudadanos sigan siendo unos irresponsables que entreguen la completa gestión de su salud a unos comerciales de las farmafias llamados médicos...poco se podrá cambiar.

Aún asi, cualquiera que se haya sentido estafado, engañado, desfalcado, y empiece a leer y a interesarse en tener la máxima información posible para de esta manera tener más probabilidades de acertar en la decisión de su elección...comprobará o habrá comprobado que todo es un sistema basado en la mentira, donde unos pocos se forran y otros muchos salen perdiendo tanto en lo económico como en su salud.

Saludos.


----------



## Aspass (28 Feb 2018)

noeLgalaweR dijo:


> Mientras los ciudadanos sigan siendo unos irresponsables que entreguen la completa gestión de su salud a unos comerciales de las farmafias llamados médicos...poco se podrá cambiar.
> 
> Aún asi, cualquiera que se haya sentido estafado, engañado, desfalcado, y empiece a leer y a interesarse en tener la máxima información posible para de esta manera tener más probabilidades de acertar en la decisión de su elección...comprobará o habrá comprobado que todo es un sistema basado en la mentira, donde unos pocos se forran y otros muchos salen perdiendo tanto en lo económico como en su salud.
> 
> Saludos.



Ese es el principal problema, tenemos una sociedad, en general, infantilizada, que busca a la autoridad de turno para que le diga lo que tiene o no tiene que hacer. 
En este caso los médicos, que no es que sean malos, ni buenos. Es que están completamente abducidos por las farmacéuticas... Es decir, infantilizados también, que buscan obedecer a lo que les han contado. Sin investigar por ellos mismos ni nada.
Así que, finalmente, los unos y los otros obedecen a una industria que busca ganar pasta.
Si tan solo buscarán información, probaran cosas diferentes y pensarán por ellos mismos...


----------



## my-space (1 Mar 2018)

Polux dijo:


> muchos productos de esos se pueden encontrar en herbolarios y si eres un poco espabilado lo puedes comprar fuera de España muy barato
> 
> Un combo de vitamina C + NAC + Acido AlfaLipoico que eleva de manera muy importante los niveles de glutation, apenas te cuesta 15 euros para tratamientos de 3 meses por ejemplo, no es apenas dinero, si lo compras en IHerb por ejemplo
> 
> ...



¿Qué es el glutatión ése y por qué es importante? Algunos andamos perdidísimos.

En otro hilo, que si hay que tomar potasio. Ahora aquí, que si nosecuantas cosas para el glutatión...


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 Mar 2018)

Uniendo hilos. Y a preguntar que son dos dias.

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas - Página 10


----------



## Calimero (12 Mar 2018)

ACTUALIZO!

Siento hacerlo después de tanto tiempo. Para sacar conclusiones con cierta seguridad y objetividad han de pasar meses. Por favor no me preguntéis dosis, marcas y demás. Al poner un medicamento tengo que ser bastante cauteloso. 

Preguntad a vuestro médico para cualquier duda relacionada con la medicina. Sólo él es el que os tiene que pautar y recomendar cualquier medicación.

Un saludo cordial a todos los que estáis colaborando positivamente en el hilo y los que nos dais ánimos. Os he leído a todos!


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Abr 2018)

Anulan el principal gen asociado al alzhéimer


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (23 May 2018)

Calimero dijo:


> ACTUALIZO!
> 
> Siento hacerlo después de tanto tiempo. Para sacar conclusiones con cierta seguridad y objetividad han de pasar meses. Por favor no me preguntéis dosis, marcas y demás. Al poner un medicamento tengo que ser bastante cauteloso.
> 
> ...



Bueno. La verdad es que el que se tiene que morir se muere.
Que hay cosas y remedios para que las candidas no nos maten. Al menos demasiado jovenes. SI.
Si es uno demasiado viejo, sin motivos por los que vivir, pues que da lo mismo que por mucho aceite de coco o bicarbonato que le demos, al final acaba por morirse.
Pero aqui vamos a ir mas alla de eso. Y vamos a tocar otras posibilidades de sanacion que otros han tocado, y que a la mayoria de uds se les han pasado por alto y no solo eso, sino que a los que no, el asunto les ha olido a maguferia.
Saben uds que es?
El electromagnetismo. Seguiremos informando. Eso si, uds siempre lo que diga su medico. Lo que hablemos aqui, solo pa desauciados por sus medicos.
:8:


----------



## Book Power (23 May 2018)

Calimero dijo:


> ACTUALIZO!
> 
> Siento hacerlo después de tanto tiempo. Para sacar conclusiones con cierta seguridad y objetividad han de pasar meses. Por favor no me preguntéis dosis, marcas y demás. Al poner un medicamento tengo que ser bastante cauteloso.
> 
> ...



¿Pero le has dado un medicamento anticándida? Joder dínoslo, da esa advertencia de consultar al médico y todo lo que tú quieras, pero dínoslo. Así como dinos sobre los resultados.

Al final aquí creo que todos queremos saber:

1) Cómo hacer un test para ver si alguien está infectado de cándidas.

2) Qué tratamiento seguir.

Aunque sea a grosso modo.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (23 May 2018)

Book Power dijo:


> ¿Pero le has dado un medicamento anticándida? Joder dínoslo, da esa advertencia de consultar al médico y todo lo que tú quieras, pero dínoslo. Así como dinos sobre los resultados.
> 
> Al final aquí creo que todos queremos saber:
> 
> ...



Te respondo yo por si Calimero tarda.
Punto uno, no hace falta hacer ningun test para saber si estas infectado de candidas, porque todos lo estamos y encima te pueden dar un susto que estandolo muy poco, pues que des positivo.

Tratamiento a seguir. ser feliz. Mira rima y todo, pero es tan dificil en estos tiempos-

Si eres feliz tu electromagnetismo cambia y estaras libre de ir a medico ninguno, que si buscas alguna enfermedad te la encuentras.


----------



## Refused (22 Jun 2018)

Creo que esta noticia es bastante interesante para este hilo:


Alzheimer's link to herpes virus in brain, say scientists
Research reveals strains of virus more abundant in brains with early stage of disease, though uncertainly whether virus is a trigger or a symptom

Alzheimer's link to herpes virus in brain, say scientists | Society | The Guardian

---------- Post added 22-jun-2018 at 16:02 ----------

Mas fuentes sobre lo del virus del herpes:


Researchers Find Herpes Viruses In Brains Marked By Alzheimer's Disease
3:17
DOWNLOAD
TRANSCRIPT
June 21, 201811:16 AM ET
Heard on All Things Considered
Jon Hamilton 2010
JON HAMILTON



NPR Choice page


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Jun 2018)

Este estudio de hoy es muy interesante

Los trastornos psiquiátricos tienen una base genética común | La Verdad


----------



## Polo de limón (22 Jun 2018)

Interesante hilo. Qué opinan de esta bióloga molecular y que pronto será dietista nutricionista titulada?

Candidiasis SistÃ©mica. Parte 1. IntroducciÃ³n 1/4 - YouTube


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Jun 2018)

Dos virus de la infancia, relacionados con el alzhéimer | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

*Los tejidos cerebrales de los enfermos tienen el doble de herpesvirus que los cerebros sanos.*

Dos virus que se contraen en los primeros años de vida están relacionados con el alzhéimer que devasta los últimos años de la vida de millones de personas. En una demostración del poder de la ciencia con datos masivos, investigadores de una veintena de instituciones de EE UU han encontrado que la presencia de dos miembros de la familia Herpesviridae es mucho mayor en el cerebro de los que han sufrido la enfermedad. La conexión no significa que los patógenos causen la enfermedad de Alzheimer, pero da argumentos a una de las hipótesis sobre el origen todavía desconocido del mal postulada a mediados del siglo pasado.

....Casi sin pretenderlo, investigadores estadounidenses han encontrado pistas que señalan al posible papel vírico en la enfermedad. Buscando los mecanismos concretos del alzhéimer para el diseño de potenciales fármacos, científicos del Hospital Monte Sinaí secuenciaron el material genético de muestras de regiones del cerebro (las más castigadas por el mal) de 622 fallecidos con la enfermedad y otros 300 que murieron con su cerebro intacto. *El análisis mostró que los tejidos cerebrales de los primeros contenían una cantidad anormalmente alta de herpesvirus humano 6A (HHV-6A) y el herpesvirus 7 (HHV-7). *Se trata de dos virus aún poco conocidos por la ciencia (ambos fueron aislados hace unos 30 años), que pasan al organismo a edades muy tempranas, muchas veces asintomáticos y muy extendidos entre la población.

Los autores del estudio son cautos sobre la relación causal: el avance de la enfermedad podría facilitar la presencia del virus y no al revés

Gracias al impulso de los Institutos Nacionales de Salud de EE UU, *los investigadores pudieron disponer de muestras de otros casi 1.000 cerebros de otros bancos de tejidos cerebrales para repetir su estudio. Tal y como publican en la revista especializada Neuron, los resultados replicaron los del primer trabajo. *Aunque la generalidad de las muestras tenía el rastro de diversos virus humanos muy comunes, en el caso de las personas que murieron con la enfermedad, la cantidad de estos herpesvirus al menos doblaba a la de los cerebros sanos. Más relevante aún, genes que se sabe intervienen en el alzhéimer aparecían infiltrados del material genético (ARN) de los virus....


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Jul 2018)

Coconut Oil Could Reverse Alzheimer's Disease


----------



## Gatolibre (8 Jul 2018)

Pillo sitio y gracias


----------



## Juha (22 Jul 2018)

Por si nadie lo ha dicho (no he leído todo el hilo), la cándida se cura con trementina. 

Trementina - (ACEITE Esencial, USOS y Propiedades) | Remedios-Naturales.net 

Incluso si no tenéis cándida conviene desparasitarse de vez en cuando. Vais a flipar con lo que os pueda salir del cuerpo. 

Sirve también para los animales, informaros antes porque no todos lo pueden ingerir pero hay otros modos. No lo sé, pero la gente dice que cura hasta las leshmania a los perritos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

¿Por qué se llama a la enfermedad de Alzheimer la diabetes tipo III?

Seguir echandole la culpa a las candidas y no a la cantidad de basura que ingerimos.

La candida es otra infeccion oportunista mas pero no la causante de la enfermedad.


----------



## Juha (22 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ¿Por qué se llama a la enfermedad de Alzheimer la diabetes tipo III?
> 
> Seguir echandole la culpa a las candidas y no a la cantidad de basura que ingerimos.
> 
> La candida es otra infeccion oportunista mas pero no la causante de la enfermedad.



Porque la causa la grasa que se mete en las células e impide que funcionen como deberían, igual que la diabetes.


----------



## Leovigildo (22 Jul 2018)

Bueno, varias decenas de página van ya en este jilo y de momento la única conclusión que saco es que sirve de archivo donde guardar varios links a portales con información y noticias que apuntan a una relación entre un tipo cierto de diabetes y desencadenantes vía cándida, pero no veo yo que se puedan dar soluciones paliativas que puedan aliviar a los enfermos de Alzheimer o preventivas para evitar caer en ella. Tampoco me esperaba milagros o la solución definitiva, pero qué menos que ese mínimo ¿No? ::

Dicho esto, ¿Nadie se ha usado de conejillo de indias probando esto y aquello y reportando sus recetas para la buena salud? ¿Alguna prueba concluyente?


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Juha dijo:


> Porque la causa la grasa que se mete en las células e impide que funcionen como deberían, igual que la diabetes.



Se necesita ser subnormal para afirmar tal cosa.

TODAS las diabetes las causa el exceso de azucar y refinados de la dieta.

Pasate por cualquier consulta de endocrinologia y lo preguntas. Te daran un libro con los alimentos a evitar... bolleria, patatas, arroz y panes varios.

Luego te diran que los puedes comer (solo te quitan la bolleria) pero que te pinches insulina, que las farmaceuticas de algo tienen que vivir... pero eso ya es otro tema.


Pd. La ciencia medica tiene claras las causas sin resquicios, donde la cagan es en las soluciones.


----------



## Juha (22 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se necesita ser subnormal para afirmar tal cosa.
> 
> TODAS las diabetes las causa el exceso de azucar y refinados de la dieta.
> 
> ...



El azúcar en la sangre es un síntoma de la diabetes, NO la causa. Este médico te lo explica mejor que yo. El Alzheimer se debe a lo mismo, probablemente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Juha dijo:


> El azúcar en la sangre es un síntoma de la diabetes, NO la causa. Este médico te lo explica mejor que yo. El Alzheimer se debe a lo mismo, probablemente.



Muy bonito tu vidrio:

Neal D. Barnard

Barnard grew up in a cattle-ranching family in North Dakota, the son of a physician, and received his medical school training at George Washington University School of Medicine, received a degree in *psychiatry,* and where he began to explore the health benefits of, and later adopted, a *vegan* diet.

Un tipo que se licencia en psiquiatria y se hace vegano, ejem. Los locos os retroalimentais unos a otros... que bien eh.


----------



## Juha (22 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Un tipo que se licencia en psiquiatria y se hace vegano, ejem. Los locos os retroalimentais unos a otros... que bien eh.



Pues nada, vete a tu médico a por la insulina, te la pinchas como hacen todos los borregos depredados y listo. Otra solución no te van a dar.

Te recibe este, te da el paso. El resto ya te lo puedes imaginar...








Pincharse insulina es muy sano. Comer sano no es sano.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Juha dijo:


> Pues nada, vete a tu médico a por la insulina, te la pinchas como hacen todos los borregos depredados y listo. Otra solución no te van a dar.
> 
> Te recibe este, te da el paso. El resto ya te lo puedes imaginar...
> 
> ...



Tu comprension lectora roza la subnormalidad.

Te estoy diciendo que la medicina oficial te receta insulina y metmorfina para una tipo II cuando esta se cura con una dieta alta en grasas y hidratos de origen vegetal NO procesados.

Yo no necesito insulina ni la necesitare jamas porque es el tipo de dieta que llevo.


Las GRASAS NO ESTAN DETRAS DE NINGUN TIPO DE DIABETES. Ni las de origen vegetal ni animal. Las GRASAS SATURADAS PROTEGEN CONTRA LA DIABETES.

Como sois una panda de alienados os dejos unos cuantos estudios recientes que lo demuestran sin magufadas como la mierda de video vegano que has colgado antes:

Rebuscando sobre diabetes y grasa saturada salta este otro estudio.

Comparacion del efecto de grasas saturadas y grasas trans en diversas enfermedades (cardiovasculares, diabetes...)

Intake of saturated and trans unsaturated fatty acids and risk of all cause mortality, cardiovascular disease, and type 2 diabetes: systematic review and meta-analysis of observational studies

El estudio revisa varios estudios con mas de 50.000 personas. Es extenso y farragoso pero se extraen estas conclusiones:
Grasas saturadas: NO suponen riesgo cardiovascular ni diabetes
Grasas trans: SI suponen alto riesgo cardiovascular pero no diabetes.
Grasas saturadas contra carbos refinados: ganan las grasas de calle.

Hay mucho en este estudio para leer en una buena pantalla y destriparlo.

Pd. A ver si entra algun vegano en el pubmed esta abierto a todo el mundo, y son medicos de verdad los que escriben.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ago 2018)

¿Alguna novedad en este tema?


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Ago 2018)

Para los que niegan los efectos nocivos de las ondas electromagneticas en la microbiota, otro zasca

Microbiota, patógenos y señales de microondas implicados en las enfermedades crónicas del sistema inmune: How Radio Waves Make You Sicker - YouTube


----------



## meti-culoso (26 Ago 2018)

Le tendrian que poner una chincheta a este hilo.


----------



## Obi (23 Oct 2018)

Un artículo publicado en la página de noticias de la BBC:
There is mounting evidence that herpes leads to alzheimer's. The same virus that causes cold sores appears to create lasting damage in the brain.
BBC - Future - There is mounting evidence that herpes leads to Alzheimer


----------



## Poyo (23 Oct 2018)

Resumen?
.


----------



## Percebe Gallego (23 Oct 2018)

Muchos estudios demuestran que el omega 3 y sobre todo la microbiota o flora intestinal es crucial para nuestro organismo y combatir diversas enfermedades:

Flora intestinal y alzheimer:
The Gut Microbiota and Alzheimer's Disease. - PubMed - NCBI
¿Plantar cara al alzhéimer desde el intestino? Un estudio apunta en esa dirección.

Flora intestinal y parkinson:
La flora intestinal podría ser responsable de la aparición de los síntomas del Parkinson
El origen del párkinson puede estar en el intestino - Scientific American - Español

Flora intestinal y cancer:
La flora intestinal, clave en la eficacia de la inmunoterapia frente al cáncer
https://www.antesdepartir.org.mx/modificar-la-flora-intestinal-atacar-al-cancer-higado/
"Investigadores del Instituto Nacional del Cáncer de Estados Unidos encontraron que la composición de la microbiota (flora intestinal) está directamente correlacionada con la capacidad del sistema inmunitario para combatir el cáncer hepático, según reporta ABC.

En un estudio publicado en la revista “Science”, los investigadores administraron a ratones con cáncer de hígado diferentes antibióticos que atacan algunas bacterias de la flora intestinal. Al cambiar las especies de bacterias presentes en el intestino, también el crecimiento de los tumores se vio afectado. Esto implica que se puede influir sobre el tumor a través de la flora intestinal."

Flora intestinal y depresión:
https://elpais.com/elpais/2016/05/20/ciencia/1463758597_456201.html

Flora intestinal y esclerosis múltiple:
https://www.webconsultas.com/notici...an-alteraciones-en-la-flora-intestinal-con-la
https://www.uco.es/investigacion/uc...a-flora-intestinal-con-la-esclerosis-multiple

Lo mismo sucede con el omega 3, vemos muchísimos estudios que nos dicen que el omega 3 es crucial para muchas funciones de nuestro organismo, que previenen el alzheimer, problemas cardíacos e infinidad de dolencias.

El omega 3 principal es el alfa linolénico, pero solo se encuentra en pastillas, cápsulas, suplementos, aceites y semillas.
Nos dicen que aún siendo el omega 3 el ácido graso PRINCIPAL para la síntesis de los otros ácidos grasos en el ser humano, ésta conversión es ineficiente, vamos nos dicen que la naturaleza se ha equivocado, por lo que nos conviene tomar pescado que da EPA y DHA.

Algo tan importante para el organismo tenía que estar totalmente accesible para el ser humano en su hábitat natural.

Lo mismo pasa con la flora intestinal. La flora intestinal es sin duda el órgano más importante del ser humano. Y qué probióticos nos aconsejan? Kefir, chucrut, miso, chocolate negro, pastillas...

La vitamina C es buenísima y la podemos encontrar en frutas y verduras, de fácil acceso y asimilación, presente en la naturaleza en nuestro hábitat natural tropical. La fruta está rica comiéndola al natural, sin cocinar.

El omega 3 es buenísimo y los probióticos, pero solo nos aconsejan pescado y kéfir???

De verdad que nadie más lo ve? Falta algo.

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-10382-2

Los ácidos grasos influyen en la flora bacteriana.

Tiene que haber un alimento de fácil acceso y asimilación que te de omega 3 y bacterias beneficiosas, como lo es la fruta a la vitamina c.

El fitoplancton de agua dulce presente en agua potable, está libre de patógenos y bacterias malas.







Que el agua verde en estado natural alejado totalmente de la mano del hombre por lo general es potable ya está confirmado. No por mí, si no por un médico que trabaja en un hospital público con el que hable, especializado en patogenos, y que en su casa hacía fitoplancton de agua dulce y marino para alimentación de larvas y alevines.

También por otro especialista en fitoplancton que hacía fitoplancton para acuicultura y consumo humano (liofilizado). Cuando hay patogenos es por un exceso de materia orgánica, si estuviera un río totalmente alejado de la mano del hombre, y ese río estuviera en asia (calor y sol) , ese río estaria verdoso, y sería totalmente potable. Por ejemplo, el ganges antes de que el ser humano crease grandes asentamientos y inventara la agricultura, el ganges sería verdoso, y sería potable para animales, pájaros, seres humanos...


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...les-pesados-y-exceso-de-radicales-libres.html


----------



## Baubens2 (23 Oct 2018)

Eso tiene cura con homeopatia en disolucion 3 DH, candida, nada mejor que utilizar lo que te ataca a pequeñas dosis contra lo que te ataca.


----------



## ARTISTA901 (23 Oct 2018)

Faubens dijo:


> Eso tiene cura con homeopatia en disolucion 3 DH, candida, nada mejor que utilizar lo que te ataca a pequeñas dosis contra lo que te ataca.



Vaya al colegio de médicos y se lo casca. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## enladrillador (23 Oct 2018)

Percebe Gallego dijo:


> Muchos estudios demuestran que el omega 3 y sobre todo la microbiota o flora intestinal es crucial para nuestro organismo y combatir diversas enfermedades:
> 
> Flora intestinal y alzheimer:
> The Gut Microbiota and Alzheimer's Disease. - PubMed - NCBI
> ...



Las farmaceuticas estan en pie de guerra contra estos estudios ya que pueden echar a pique montones de farmacos, pues con dietas concretas se pueden evitar y curar dolencias para las que ellos tienen farmacos cronicos.

No queiren ni oir hablar del asunto.


----------



## Bohemian (26 Oct 2018)

¿Habéis probado el hericium erinaceus? Prueba con ello.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Nov 2018)

Un estudio revela que la radiación de los móviles causa tumores en ratas


----------



## CUATERBAC (2 Nov 2018)

Ya me parecia a mi raro que esto fuera a ser un hilo serio. Otro trolazo de hilo de los maricones antiazucar.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (2 Nov 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Las farmaceuticas estan en pie de guerra contra estos estudios ya que pueden echar a pique montones de farmacos, pues con dietas concretas se pueden evitar y curar dolencias para las que ellos tienen farmacos cronicos.
> 
> No queiren ni oir hablar del asunto.



en ese agua sin hervir puede haber virus, bacterias, parásitos y protozoos


----------



## subvencionados (2 Nov 2018)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> en ese agua sin hervir puede haber virus, bacterias, parásitos y protozoos



Grupo pÃºblico Intolerancia a la fructosa/sorbitol/lactosa/dao (Gluten,SIBO,PARÃSITOS) | Facebook

Parásitos, hongos, helicobácter, bacterias, etc.... como desencadenante de las sensibilidades e intolerancias alimenticias.


----------



## Percebe Gallego (5 Nov 2018)

Para el omega 3 y probioticos a parte del fitoplancton (microalgas), valdrían las macroalgas de agua dulce tomadas crudas.

Chimpancés pescando algas en Bakoun, Guinea - YouTube

Esos chimpancés tienen hojas de plantas por todas partes, pero en presencia de algas prefieren las algas.

Al igual que para la vitamina c existe la fruta que nos tiene buen sabor, buen tacto en la boca y fácil de tragar. Para el omega 3 alfa linolénico tiene que haber un alimento exactamente igual, con sabor, fácil de tragar etc.

Por eso cocinamos la mayoría de verduras, porque crudas no nos gustan. A los chimpancés tampoco les gusta las hojas que tienen a su alrededor, las comerían si no quedase otra cosa. La "verdura" que comíamos en nuestro hábitat natural que nos daba omega 3 alfa linolénico serían macroalgas y seguramente algún tipo de verdura con sabor que obviamente no son los puerros, coles, brocoli ni ninguna verdura que comercializan hoy en día.

De la misma manera que las microalgas, por qué se ha dejado de comer las algas (macroalgas) de los ríos o lagos de agua dulce? Porque el agua puede estar contaminada por culpa del hombre. Si ese río estuviera totalmente alejado de la mano del hombre, en un clima tropical ese río tendría algas como las que aparecen en el video que adjunté arriba, y esas algas estarían libres de patógenos.


*Ya he comprobado hablando con biólogos expertos en fitoplancton y en agua, que un río alejado totalmente de la civilización, en clima cálido sería verdoso y no contendría patógenos. Como en el vídeo de los monos comiendo algas (el agua de esa charca sería ligeramente verde seguramente).

Las bacterias malas y patógenos aparecen cuando existe un exceso de materia orgánica causadas por fertilizantes, químicos, exceso de materia orgánica proveniente de granjas y civilización humana...

Es como pensar que comiendo la fruta cruda nos vamos a morir por comer bacterias y patógenos... Si esa fruta está en un ambiente natural no hay problema de consumo, igual que el agua o macroalgas. El problema es que la mayoría de las aguas están contaminadas por nosotros mismos *


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (2 Ene 2019)

Poyo dijo:


> Resumen?
> .



Que todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas. 

Esa es la unica conclusion glogliano-cientifica a la que se ha llegado ::

Por ahora claro, pero esto es solo como cantar un linea. Porque no vale solo con los remedios de toda indole que en este hilo se han ido manifestandose, porque si valiese, nadie moriria.

Osea que todavia hay mas :no:


----------



## ekamali (2 Ene 2019)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Que todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas.
> 
> Esa es la unica conclusion glogliano-cientifica a la que se ha llegado ::
> 
> ...



¿A veces una simple ducha previene enfermedades? Suponiendo que haya cándidas en la superficie.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Ene 2019)

aparte de telefonia movil, daños severos a los que viven a menos de 200 metros de una antena base

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research


----------



## ekamali (4 Ene 2019)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> aparte de telefonia movil, daños severos a los que viven a menos de 200 metros de una antena base
> 
> SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research



¿Antena base de qué, si no es de telefonía móvil? ¿Y de telefonía móvil a cuántos metros?


----------



## clinadin (4 Ene 2019)

Muy interesante hilo. Gracias por hacerlo visible


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Ene 2019)

ekamali dijo:


> ¿Antena base de qué, si no es de telefonía móvil? ¿Y de telefonía móvil a cuántos metros?



Se ve que no lo has mirado, antena base en Ingles es de telefonia y dice menos de 200 metros: jodido

Por cierto el wifi hace a las bacterias mas resistentes y se reproducen mas.

Conspiracion que esten llenando de wifi hospitales?


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (5 Ene 2019)

Percebe Gallego dijo:


> Para el omega 3 y probioticos a parte del fitoplancton (microalgas), valdrían las macroalgas de agua dulce tomadas crudas.
> 
> Chimpancés pescando algas en Bakoun, Guinea - YouTube
> 
> ...



pero qué me estás contando mandril. puede haber un cadáver más arriba o un animal bebiendo y cagando


----------



## Calimero (8 Ene 2019)

ACTUALIZO!

Gracias a todos los que aportáis opiniones racionales y objetivas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Ene 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> ACTUALIZO!
> 
> Gracias a todos los que aportáis opiniones racionales y objetivas.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Bueno yo creo que este hilo merece que lo elevemos un poquito e incluso hablemos de cosas raras :fiufiu:
En primer lugar no hagais caso a los putos troles que dicen que bebais aguas estancadas.
Agua no que veas correr, ni se te pase por el cacumen cosmico beber :XX:
Ya os hablare de masaru emoto el de la moto.
Dejando a parte los trols, verdes y volviendo al alzahimer es cuento algo.

Como es posible, que una señora de 90 años, dianosticada de *ALZAIMER,* que no reconoce ni a su propio hijo, que no sabe si es de noche o de dia, que repite lo mismo cada tres segundos, se puede levantar diciendo :

*HAN SACADO YA A YULEN DEL POZO?*

Que hacemos nos vamos a cospiraciones ? 

Pues eso nos vamos a conspiraciones.

Asthar conspiraciones :


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Feb 2019)

alzheimer y microbiota, publicado hoy

Identificados dos tipos de bacterias del intestino que están relacionados con la depresión | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Mar 2019)

Masaru Emoto: “La enfermedad se supera cuando se recupera la armonía”


Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Mar 2019)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> alzheimer y microbiota, publicado hoy
> 
> Identificados dos tipos de bacterias del intestino que están relacionados con la depresión | Ciencia | EL PAÍS



Que puta imbecilidad. La depresion no es ninguna enfermedad. El que esta deprimido es porque SU VIDA ES UNA MIERDA, no porque tenga microbios en el ojo del culo.


----------



## Ibis (15 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que puta imbecilidad. La depresion no es ninguna enfermedad. El que esta deprimido es porque SU VIDA ES UNA MIERDA, no porque tenga microbios en el ojo del culo.




Experto en depresión? 

Ya te digo yo que no, una cosa es una depresión situación al y otra distinta una depresión crónica. 

Mi abuelo tuvo una grande y fulminante, y cuando le hicieron la autoxia tenía una zona del cerebro 'negra', así se lo describieron a mi abuela. 

Mi abuelo siempre fue una persona 'triste', pero era dulce, trabajador, un magnífico padre y un magnífico marido, en un momento de su vida pasó algo que lo 'destruyo' pero ni su hija, ni su mujer o el futuro hijo que esperaba fueron suficientes, después de ese hecho en concreto empezó a empeorar más y más, se perdió en su melancolía, Le cambió el humor tanto que era otra persona, mi abuela Le dijo de empezar en otro sitio pero el infierno que vivía era tan grande que no solo no quiso, sino que dejó de hacer las cosas q Le gustaban, de ver a sus amigos o atender a su familia, dejó de comer, paseaba sólo... Mi abuela lo llevó hasta Madrid donde literalmente le dijeron que su marido se iba a morir porque no existía nada que pudiera curarle. 

Si vida era una mierda? Ya te digo que no, tenía un buen empleo, era respetado, sus hermanos tenían buenos trabajos gracias a él, se caso con una mujer diez años más joven, bella, inteligente y muy dulce, era una pareja a la q la gente iba a pedir consejo, mi abuelo ayudaba haciendo de contable gratis a mucha gente q no sabía leer o escribir, siempre ayudando a todo el mundo, tenía una niña que lo adoraba, más q a su propia madre y su mujer estaba embarazada... 

Absolutamente su vida era una mierda... 

Más bien no, siempre fue una persona reflexiva, introvertida, muy bueno, callado... Y tengo fotos de él, sus ojos siempre fueron tristes. 

No se pq unos nacen teniendo depresión o a temprana edad y otros no, pero es como aquellas personas q nacen con altos índices de ansiedad y stress, esta ahí, algo no va 'normal' en tu cuerpo, lo sabes pero si no te impide hacer más o menos tu vida bien, hasta que un día como olas ambas enfermedades te llevan. 

La gente confunde la ansiedad o depresión situación al con crónicas, y no tienen nada que ver. 

Además son hereditarias, en una rama de mi familia eran tan ansiosos y nerviosos que tenían de mote los 'coletas', porque no podían parar quietos, entre otras cosas. Y dime tu si mi padre ni mi madre son así como puedo yo tener esa característica como mi abuela pero sobretodo mi bisabuelo y mi abuela y tua/abuelas en determinados grados.. Y no, yo no creo q sean unas bacterias, al menos en la ansiedad, en la depresión creo q hay diferentes factores q crean los mismos síntomas. 

En la ansiedad más bien creo que es un equilibrio entre hormonal, del hipotálamo y de los impulsos nerviosos. Como una sobreexcitavion o sobrecarga en el cerebro.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Mar 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Experto en depresión?
> 
> Ya te digo yo que no, una cosa es una depresión situación al y otra distinta una depresión crónica.
> 
> ...




Efectos de la candidiasis en la salud mental


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Mar 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> en un momento de su vida pasó algo que lo 'destruyo' pero ni su hija, ni su mujer o el futuro hijo que esperaba fueron suficientes



Gracias por darme la razon. De nada.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que puta imbecilidad. La depresion no es ninguna enfermedad. El que esta deprimido es porque SU VIDA ES UNA MIERDA, no porque tenga microbios en el ojo del culo.




Como se nota que eres lego en psicopatologia y psiquiatria y eso que dices conocer a todos los matasanos de alicante...

Por cierto, como va por la tafalera, puedes conseguir antidepresivos peruanos de los wenos wenos y no la kk de el cementerio de la ciudad que te he citado?


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Jul 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> *ADVERTENCIA:
> 
> CUALQUIER INFORMACIÓN PROPORCIONADA EN ESTE MENSAJE ES DE CARÁCTER INFORMATIVO Y NO MÉDICO Y NO PUEDE SER TOMADO COMO DIAGNÓSTICO NINGUNO. ESTOY EXPONIENDO MI EXPERIENCIA PARTICULAR Y NO RECOMIENDO NI PAUTO NINGÚN MEDICAMENTO O TRATAMIENTO. SIEMPRE SE HA DE PREGUNTAR A UN PROFESIONAL MÉDICO ANTE CUALQUIER DUDA Y BAJO NINGÚN MODO RECOMIENDO DEJAR MEDICACIÓN,TRATAMIENTO O PAUTA ALGUNA QUE NO SEA APROBADA POR SU PROFESIONAL DE LA MEDICINA. NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE DE LAS CONCLUSIONES Y ACCIONES QUE PUEDAS SACAR DE MI ESCRITO. *
> 
> ...



Como va éste tema?? Tengo un familiar al que pensamos darle fluconazol (va cuesta abajo y sin frenos), pero el site de Luis Carrasco está inaccesible y no sabemos por qué dosis empezar. ¿Qué tal está tu madre? Otro familiar es médico de un gran hospital y ha hablado con neurólogos y dice que son chorradas, y no quieren salir del canal oficial de la enfermedad.
Sólo con que consiguiéramos alguna mejoría ya sería una victoria para mirar más cosas.

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## Gurney (17 Jul 2019)

Gran hilo, al menos es un intento de buscar una causa a la enfermedad, de no resignarse al "es que ahora vivimos más años".

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mr.Foster (17 Jul 2019)

Entro solamente para advertir que este hilo, sus datos y su información, *han quedado desactualizados frente a los descubrimientos decisivos que se han revelado en este año*, tanto como para poder afirmar que esta terrible enfermedad ha sido acorralada y la cura definitiva podría estar en un horizonte concreto y cercano.

Los remito al hilo que se ha abierto en Burbuja con la información más actualizada:

Ciencia: - ALZHEIMER...¿el final para esa dolencia tan temida?

De nada.


----------



## Calimero (8 Ago 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Como va éste tema?? Tengo un familiar al que pensamos darle fluconazol (va cuesta abajo y sin frenos), pero el site de Luis Carrasco está inaccesible y no sabemos por qué dosis empezar. ¿Qué tal está tu madre? Otro familiar es médico de un gran hospital y ha hablado con neurólogos y dice que son chorradas, y no quieren salir del canal oficial de la enfermedad.
> Sólo con que consiguiéramos alguna mejoría ya sería una victoria para mirar más cosas.
> 
> Saludos y ánimo.



Hola,

en el final del mensaje doy consejos que ralentizan bastante. Esto si puedo decir sin lugar a dudas que ayuda por experiencia propia. Encontrarás literatura científica variada al respecto pero resumiendo:

- Controlar la glucosa. Siempre en ayunas entorno al nivel más saludable: 75-85. 
- Ayuno intermitente.
- Eliminación absoluta de azúcares.
- Dieta baja en carbohidratos. Preferiblemente cetogénica.
- Consumo de aceite de coco. 

El objetivo es llegar a la cetosis. En cuanto a los ayunos intermitentes se empieza a tener beneficios importantes a partir de las 18 horas de ayuno ( cuidado con este tema, no se puede empezar de un día para otro y menos con una persona que no es independiente ).

Luis Carrasco intentó el voriconazol inicialmente pero no se puede conseguir el medicamento fácilmente ( ha de ser con receta ) y tiene efectos secundarios. El espectro de actuación del fluconazol es mucho menor, te hablo de memoria pero es el voriconazol el que traspasa eficazmente la barrera hematoencefálica de forma efectiva. Mi conclusión es que nunca sabrás hasta qué grado le estará ayudando o no con el fluconazol.

El objetivo que deberíais conseguir es, como te he comentado, la cetosis y cuanto más profunda más ralentizarás la enfermedad o puede que la pares.

Para darte ánimo mi madre lleva unos 6 meses sin progresar negativamente.

Ánimo!


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Entro solamente para advertir que este hilo, sus datos y su información, *han quedado desactualizados frente a los descubrimientos decisivos que se han revelado en este año*, tanto como para poder afirmar que esta terrible enfermedad ha sido acorralada y la cura definitiva podría estar en un horizonte concreto y cercano.
> 
> Los remito al hilo que se ha abierto en Burbuja con la información más actualizada:
> 
> ...



No se, eso de las bacterias de la boca está contrastado? Yo no lo veo, pues nunca ha habido mas higiene bucal que ahora y nunca ha habido más casos de alzheimer.

La teoría del hongo la veo más factible, sobre todo porque prosperan en ambientes ácidos, y precisamente la alimentacion con hidratos y azúcares que preside la vida moderna es lo que conlleva, acidificación del ph, osea se proliferación de hongos.

Por otra parte hay muchos estudios que relacionan el alzheimer con la diabetis, con lo cual volvemos a lo mismo, exceso de azucar, resistencia a la insulina, etc...


----------



## Mr.Foster (26 Ago 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No se, eso de las bacterias de la boca está contrastado?



Yo diría que ampliamente contrastado y confirmado,pero mejor, evalúelo usted, en mi hilo proporcioné los link orientativos.

*"Abstract*
_Porphyromonas gingivalis_, the keystone pathogen in chronic periodontitis, was identified in the brain of Alzheimer’s disease patients. Toxic proteases from the bacterium called gingipains were also identified in the brain of Alzheimer’s patients, and levels correlated with tau and ubiquitin pathology. Oral _P. gingivalis_ infection in mice resulted in brain colonization and increased production of Aβ1–42, a component of amyloid plaques. Further, gingipains were neurotoxic in vivo and in vitro, exerting detrimental effects on tau, a protein needed for normal neuronal function. To block this neurotoxicity, we designed and synthesized small-molecule inhibitors targeting gingipains. Gingipain inhibition reduced the bacterial load of an established _P. gingivalis_ brain infection, blocked Aβ1–42 production, reduced neuroinflammation, and rescued neurons in the hippocampus. These data suggest that gingipain inhibitors could be valuable for treating _P. gingivalis_ brain colonization and neurodegeneration in Alzheimer’s disease."

Ciencia: - ALZHEIMER...¿el final para esa dolencia tan temida?


----------



## TORREVIEJO (26 Ago 2019)

Es por el aluminio que respiramos también.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Yo diría que ampliamente contrastado y confirmado,pero mejor, evalúelo usted, en mi hilo proporcioné los link orientativos.
> 
> *"Abstract*
> _Porphyromonas gingivalis_, the keystone pathogen in chronic periodontitis, was identified in the brain of Alzheimer’s disease patients. Toxic proteases from the bacterium called gingipains were also identified in the brain of Alzheimer’s patients, and levels correlated with tau and ubiquitin pathology. Oral _P. gingivalis_ infection in mice resulted in brain colonization and increased production of Aβ1–42, a component of amyloid plaques. Further, gingipains were neurotoxic in vivo and in vitro, exerting detrimental effects on tau, a protein needed for normal neuronal function. To block this neurotoxicity, we designed and synthesized small-molecule inhibitors targeting gingipains. Gingipain inhibition reduced the bacterial load of an established _P. gingivalis_ brain infection, blocked Aβ1–42 production, reduced neuroinflammation, and rescued neurons in the hippocampus. These data suggest that gingipain inhibitors could be valuable for treating _P. gingivalis_ brain colonization and neurodegeneration in Alzheimer’s disease."
> ...



En todo caso parece que aun hay dudas de que sea "la causa", o al menos la "unica causa".

Por ejemplo este artículo vincula la enfermedad del Alzheimer con el herpes labial:

La sorprendente relación entre el herpes labial y el alzhéimer (y qué implica para tratar esta enfermedad mental)


Creo que aun sabemos muy poco. Pudiera ser que haya diversas causas que provoquen la enfermedad, entre ellas la bacteria de la gingivitis, o el virus del herpes, o el hongo cándida, y pudiera ser que en un cerebro dañado y sin defensas comiencen a aparecer todas estas infecciones pero que no sean directamente la causa.


----------



## medivierte (31 Dic 2019)

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. Aunque sean meras apreciaciones personales me gustaría comentar lo siguiente

Tengo un familiar de 78 años diagnosticado de Alzheimer al que he podido seguir la evolución. Intento aprender a prevenir la enfermedad en otros familiares y en mi mismo. Observo con cierta preocupación cambios en mi (bastante buena) memoria a partir de los 50. 

Mis pistas actuales:
- A partir de cuarenta y pico , cincuenta tacos me aparecen sensibilidades e inflamación con ciertos alimentos y compuestos químicos que no notaba antes . Parece que mi cuerpo (higado, riñones, etc ) ya no gestiona los potenciales tóxicos con la misma eficacia .
- Empiezo a relacionar la ingesta de ciertos alimentos con un estado mental posterior que dificulta la memorización y posiblemente esté provocando inflamación cerebral.
- Los principales sospechosos por ahora y en este orden son los carbohidratos refinados ( panes sobre todo), los glutamatos y demás potenciadores del sabor en todas sus variantes, el jarabe de alta fructosa, la cafeina, los alimentos procesados .
- Todos parecen contribuir a una especie de excitación mental subyacente y no deseada, una especie de “tensión” mental de fondo que se mantiene en el tiempo e interfiere con la memorización.

Hay bastantes estudios que hablan del caracter neurotóxico del gluten y las excitotoxinas como los potenciadores del sabor o los sustitutos artificiales del azúcar. Puede que el alzheimer sea la última respuesta defensiva del cerebro ante un ataque continuado de neurotóxicos, sobre todo cuando a partir de cierta edad no seamos capaces de eliminarlos con la misma eficacia y nuestra barrera hematoencefálica es probablemente más permeable.

Me propongo probar en mi mismo una dieta libre de carbohidratos refinados y de gluten.
He empezado a dejar el café progresivamente, el único que tomo de momento es un descafeinado (descafeinación al agua) de primera hora de la mañana.
Dejo todo tipo de comida rápida, no es que la tomara de forma frecuente pero ya no me puedo permitir la enorme carga de químicos y potenciadores que tiene.

Espero también mejorar mi tinnitus, que podría estar relacionado con hiperexcitabilidad neuronal inducida por neurotóxicos.

Ya os contaré.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Dic 2019)

CDS y fuera azúcar y carbohidratos
El dióxido de cloro mata virus, hongos y bacterias.


----------



## Calimero (31 Dic 2019)

medivierte dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. Aunque sean meras apreciaciones personales me gustaría comentar lo siguiente
> 
> Tengo un familiar de 78 años diagnosticado de Alzheimer al que he podido seguir la evolución. Intento aprender a prevenir la enfermedad en otros familiares y en mi mismo. Observo con cierta preocupación cambios en mi (bastante buena) memoria a partir de los 50.
> 
> ...



Yo resolví en mi caso el Tinnitus simplemente tomando magnesio. Si no se te resuelve ( es rápido ), busca otra deficiencia. Si no se te resuelve busca intolerancias alimentarias descartando alimentos o midiéndote la glucosa después de comer , si tienes alguna intolerancia se te dispararán los niveles de azúcar en sangre.


----------



## Calimero (31 Dic 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> CDS y fuera azúcar y carbohidratos
> El dióxido de cloro mata virus, hongos y bacterias.



Le dimos CDS en su momento.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Dic 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> Le dimos CDS en su momento.



Y qué tal? es otro antifúngico, combinado con dieta cetogénica tendría que mejorar...


----------



## Calimero (31 Dic 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Y qué tal? es otro antifúngico, combinado con dieta cetogénica tendría que mejorar...



Se lo dimos cuando no estaba en dieta cetogénica, cierto. Ahora lo podríamos probar otra vez. Verás la barrera hematoencefálica no es moco de pavo pero me lo apunto mentalmente para volverlo a intentar.

Después de casi 1 año sí que puedo decir ( como tengo anotado en el post ) que la dieta cetogénica ayuda, de hecho podría decir que se ha paralizado la progresión negativa al 90%. Es algo que recomiendo sí o sí. Y cuanto más profunda mejor.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (22 Sep 2020)

Y estas candidas como van?

Asthar


----------



## Percentil99 (22 Sep 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Larata (22 Sep 2020)

No amigo, no pones tu experiencia. Sientas cátedra "El alzheimer está causado por". Somos unos suertudos porque fíjate que tenemos compañías gastándose millones para encontrar una cura con equipos de lo mejor del mundo y los mejores profesionales y no lo han logrado.

Pero aquí en burbuja te tenemos a tí, un fenómeno que ha logrado descifrar uno de los grandes enigmas de la medicina detrás de su teclado. Genios así es lo que necesita el mundo.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (23 Sep 2020)

Larata dijo:


> No amigo, no pones tu experiencia. Sientas cátedra "El alzheimer está causado por". Somos unos suertudos porque fíjate que tenemos compañías gastándose millones para encontrar una cura con equipos de lo mejor del mundo y los mejores profesionales y no lo han logrado.



Las compañias, y al hablar de compañias en este caso, nos estamos refiriendo a las farmaceuticas, estan para ganar dinero.
Por eso cotizan en bolsa y tal y cual pascual. Luego a ninguna farmaceutica le interesa acabar con ninguna enfermedad, porque se quedaria sin clientes. Los millones que se gastan son en acabar con los sintomas de las enfermedades, no con la enfermedad en si, porque de esa manera consiguen enfermos cronicos, o lo que es lo mismo, clientes para siempre. Si acabaran con las enfermedades, acabarian con sus clientes, porque no tendrian quien comprase sus farmacos.



Larata dijo:


> Pero aquí en burbuja te tenemos a tí, un fenómeno que ha logrado descifrar uno de los grandes enigmas de la medicina detrás de su teclado. Genios así es lo que necesita el mundo.



Bueno tampoco hace falta ser un genio, para comprender estas cosas tan obvias, solo estar un poquito despierto y comprender como funciona el mundo.
Y por lo que respecta a la federacion galactica no solo ha descifrado uno de los grandes enigmas de la medicina, los ha descifrado todos, y es que las candidas no solo son la causa del Alzheimer, sino de todas las enfermedades. 
Aqui demostrado:

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas
Como se te ha quedado el bodi humanoide?

Asthar


----------



## Larata (23 Sep 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Las compañias, y al hablar de compañias en este caso, nos estamos refiriendo a las farmaceuticas, estan para ganar dinero.
> Por eso cotizan en bolsa y tal y cual pascual. Luego a ninguna farmaceutica le interesa acabar con ninguna enfermedad, porque se quedaria sin clientes. Los millones que se gastan son en acabar con los sintomas de las enfermedades, no con la enfermedad en si, porque de esa manera consiguen enfermos cronicos, o lo que es lo mismo, clientes para siempre. Si acabaran con las enfermedades, acabarian con sus clientes, porque no tendrian quien comprase sus farmacos.



Si tu tesis fuera cierta nunca se habría sacado un fármaco capaz de curar la hepatitis C, pero la realidad es que hizo.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (22 Mar 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Si tu tesis fuera cierta nunca se habría sacado un fármaco capaz de curar la hepatitis C, pero la realidad es que hizo.



Tendria que probarnos cientificamente ud esa afirmacion. 
Nos bastaria con que aportase una milesima parte de pruebas cientificas de las que hemos aportado nosotros para demostrar con la misma ciencia, que todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas 
Fijese le dajamos que hasta traiga estudios sobre su aseveracion, financiados por las farmaceuticas 
Le dejamos en este juego que hasta se traiga sus comodines inventados. Se atreve? 

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info

EL COVID ES UN VENENO. AZUCAR | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## Carlos París (22 Mar 2021)

Una vez más se constata que todas las enfermedades están causadas por los carbohidratos y una alimentación basada en plantas.
El ser humano se debe alimentar exclusivamente de carne cruda.


----------



## ray merryman (22 Mar 2021)

Recientemente he comenzado a tomar levadura de cerveza por sus propiedades,pero al ser una levadura ¿No podría ser algo que favorezca a las candidas?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (22 Mar 2021)

Larata dijo:


> No amigo, no pones tu experiencia. Sientas cátedra "El alzheimer está causado por". Somos unos suertudos* porque fíjate que tenemos compañías gastándose millones para encontrar una cura con equipos de lo mejor del mundo y los mejores profesionales y no lo han logrado.*
> 
> Pero aquí en burbuja te tenemos a tí, un fenómeno que ha logrado descifrar uno de los grandes enigmas de la medicina detrás de su teclado. Genios así es lo que necesita el mundo.








Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Bien hay un "mito", que dice que los laboratorios farmaceuticos se dedican mas a eliminar los sintomas de la enfermedad, que la enfermedad en si misma. Porque les interesa tener enfermos cronicos. Si los sanaran dejarian de ganar dinero.
> *Les voy a dejar la conversacion con un forero del Hilo el Alzaimer puede estar provocado por las candidas.*
> 
> _*Dice subvencionados
> ...



Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Página 4 | Burbuja.info



Lo pillas cosmo pollo? 

Ashtar


----------



## Larata (22 Mar 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Tendria que probarnos cientificamente ud esa afirmacion.
> Nos bastaria con que aportase una milesima parte de pruebas cientificas de las que hemos aportado nosotros para demostrar con la misma ciencia, que todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas
> Fijese le dajamos que hasta traiga estudios sobre su aseveracion, financiados por las farmaceuticas
> Le dejamos en este juego que hasta se traiga sus comodines inventados. Se atreve?
> ...



Antes de nada, toma el sofosbuvir, tratamiento CURATIVO de la hep C.









Phase 3 Study of Sofosbuvir and Ribavirin - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


Phase 3 Study of Sofosbuvir and Ribavirin - Full Text View.




clinicaltrials.gov





Segundo, vosotros no aportáis pruebas científicas, sino magufadas sutilmente tergiversadas o medias verdades que no entendéis. Y por eso solo decís gilipolleces.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (23 Mar 2021)

Bien vamos a terminar con el hilo. 
Primeramente obviaremos el comentario del tonto a las 8, y despues todo el dia hasta las 8 del dia siguiente, y asi todos los dias como si fuesen dias de la marmota, que nos trae el prospecto de un medicamento como prueba cientifica de que algo cura algo.
Partimos primero de estudios cientificos que dicen que el Alzheimer puede estar producido por hongos.
Vamos a google y ponemos las palabras Alzheimer hongos.
Salen mas de 10 paginas y 647000 resultados, de estudios cientificos y de todas las clases de que vamos por buen camino.
Les dejamos solo la captura de la 1ª pantalla. Si eso los demas los buscan o visualizan uds.


*El Alzheimer y los hongos - Noticias - CEAFA*
www.ceafa.es › que-comunicamos › el-alzheimer-y-los-...

23 oct 2015 — El _Alzheimer_ y los _hongos_ ... hipótesis sobre el origen de la enfermedad al demostrar la presencia de _hongos_ en el cerebro de pacientes.
*El alzhéimer podría estar relacionado con infecciones por ...*
www.agenciasinc.es › Noticias › El-alzheimer-podria-es...

El _alzhéimer_ podría estar relacionado con infecciones por _hongos_. Un equipo de investigadores que ya había demostrado la existencia de infecciones fúngicas ...
*Vinculan la enfermedad del Alzhéimer con infecciones por ...*
www.muyinteresante.es › salud › articulo › vinculan-la-...

Vinculan la enfermedad del _Alzhéimer_ con infecciones por _hongos_. _Alzhéimer_. Laura Martínez. Aunque la enfermedad de _Alzheimer_ se describió hace más de ...
*Infección fúngica en el Alzheimer - Fundación Azheimer España*
www.alzfae.org › Actualidad › Mundo Alzheimer

El análisis de las secciones del cerebro a partir de 11 pacientes diagnosticados de enfermedad de _Alzheimer_ revela que todos ellos están infectados con _hongos_.
*¿Hongo con propiedades curativas para el Alzheimer ...*
knowalzheimer.com › ... › Cuidadores y familiares

12 mar 2019 — He leído que la «La Melena de León» que es un _hongo_ que crece en la corteza de los árboles de Norteamérica y Asía, podría mejorar la ...
*Estudio: el alzhéimer podría ser causado por hongos en el ...*
cnnespanol.cnn.com › 2015/11/09 › estudio-el-alzheim...

9 nov 2015 — “Las micosis del sistema nervioso central se han observado en el 100% de los 14 casos examinados de enfermedad de _Alzheimer_, mientras que ...
*Nuevas micosis en el cerebro de personas fallecidas por ...*
www.neurologia.com › noticia › nuevas-micosis-en-el-...

16 nov 2017 — ... principal de _hongos_ en el cerebro de personas diagnosticadas de enfermedad de _Alzheimer_. No se han encontrado evidencias de infección ...
*Detectan infecciones causadas por hongos en cerebros de ...*
www.infosalus.com › salud-investigacion › noticia-dete...

23 oct 2017 — "Las micosis del sistema nervioso central se han observado en el 100% de los casos examinados de enfermedad de _Alzheimer_", aseguran. Este ...
*El alzhéimer podría estar provocado por hongos*
www.elperiodico.com › ciencia › el-alzheimer-podria-e...

4 abr 2016 — Científicos hallan elementos característicos de este parásito en muestras de cerebros de pacientes con esta enfermedad. Un enfermo de ...
*El papel de la Melena de león en el alzhéimer, la enfermedad ...*
hifasdaterra.com › blog › el-papel-de-la-melena-leon-e...

La Enfermedad de _Alzheimer_ (EA) es la causa más frecuente de _demencia_ en ... con la neurogénesis, el _hongo_ Hericium erinaceus —conocido popularmente ...

*Búsquedas relacionadas*


*Bien ahi tenemos la ciencia, no un prospecto de un medicamento, relacionando Alzheimer con hongos, porque han encontrado colonias de hongos en el cerebro de los enfermos de alzheimer

Pero resulta que el organismo humanoide esta compuesto por miles de millones de virus, bacterias y hongos como bien dice aqui*

Por qué la mitad de tu cuerpo no es humano (y cómo eso es fundamental para tu salud) - BBC News Mundo

En nuestro cuerpo viven unos 48 billones de bacterias, 60 billones de virus y varios miles de millones de hongos - La Nación (nacion.com)

*Entonces relacionar y probar que un hongo en concreto la candia, de entre varios miles de millones de hongos que hay, es la causante del alzheimer seria como buscar una aguja en un pajar de miles de kilometros
Pero como resulta que ya tenemos probado que todas las enfermedades las causa el hongo candida en este hilo,*

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info

*Entonces ya solo tenemos que probar, bioquimicamente, como y porque ese hongo causa la enfermedad.
Demostracion.*





Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> *Se sabe que las cándidas en su estado micótico pueden producir 79 productos tóxicos, entre ellos el más abundante es el acetaldehilo*



[/QUOTE]


Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> (
> 
> *Se sabe que las cándidas en su estado micótico pueden producir 79 productos tóxicos, entre ellos el más abundante es el acetaldehilo. Algunas de las conclusiones a las que han llegado ella y otros investigadores respecto a los efectos negativos de este químico son:
> 
> ...



Ya no decimos si alguno no entiende algo que levante la mano. Nos conformamos con que si alguno lo ha entendido, nos de un kank de esos para saber que alguien, entiende algo. Porque si ninguno entendeis nada nos plantearemos no seguir rebuznando en el desierto, recoger los bartulos y irnos a tomar el aire, porque rebuznar pa na es tontada 

Ashtar


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Mar 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> *La conclusión a la que han llegado los investigadores es que la causa más probable de la enfermedad de Kawasaki en Japón es una toxina procedente del noroeste de China, posiblemente relacionada con hongos Candida, que han sido relacionados con una vasculitis de arterias coronarias, parecida a la del Mal de Kawasaki, en modelos de ratón.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada todo azucar, incluido el covid, que hace que las candidas expulsen sus venenos 

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Página 14 | Burbuja.info 

Ashtar


----------



## Cane-flauto (27 Mar 2021)

Hace tiempo luí un artículo que decía que el aceite de coco y el aceite esencial de orégano (esencia, no aceite con orégano) y haciendo ayuno eliminaba el avance del hongo candida.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (29 Mar 2021)

Hombre es que la fede lo tiene demostrado ya en este hilo.

(1) Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info


No obstante sobre hongos en el cerebro tenemos algunas cosillas que queremos que veais. Muchos dicen que los enfermos de alzaheimer parecen incluso poseidos 

(50) Este hongo parásito controla a los insectos | National Geographic en Español - YouTube

(50) Este hongo convierte en zombis a las moscas de la fruta | National Geographic en Español - YouTube


(50) CARACOLES Zombies. No es CIENCIA FICCIÓN | National Geographic en Español - YouTube


(50) Parásitos Que Convierten En Zombis A Otros Animales - YouTube


etc etc etc

Los humanoides sois tambien animales no? Porque no van a poder hacer los hongos en vosotros lo mismo que hacen en otros animales? 


Solo teneis que poner en el youtube, el hongo que controla el cerebro y vereis resultados alucinantes 

Asthar que volvamos


----------



## Calimero (31 Mar 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Hombre es que la fede lo tiene demostrado ya en este hilo.
> 
> (1) Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



En mi opinión los hongos están presentes en muchas enfermedades porque se ha creado el entorno idóneo para ellos. En algunas son la causa pero en su mayoría son oportunistas. Para resumírtelo gran número de enfermedades viene dado por la combinación de virus, bacterias, parásitos y hongos. Según el número de unos y otros y su combinación obtendremos unas u otras enfermedades. Por ejemplo, en muchos casos la combinación de 2 virus + 1 bacteria resulta en un cáncer. Si además interviene un parásito entonces tenemos en muchos casos una metástasis.


Lo jodido del cerebro es la dificultad para estudiarlo.


----------



## Verita Serum (11 May 2021)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los magufos alternativos deberían estar en la cárcel y no seguir propagando sus payasadas acientíficas. Todo lo que se salga de los patrones establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la dieta que ya preconizaran figuras insignes como A. Keys y Grande Cobián debería estar prohibido para que dejaran de causar daño en la población.



¿Cómo va a día de hoy la fe en la OMS? No es una pregunta maliciosa, es una pregunta honesta.


----------



## Obi (8 Jun 2021)

US approves first new Alzheimer's drug (aducanumab) in 20 years.
But scientists are divided over its potential impact because of uncertainty over the trial results.








US approves first new Alzheimer's drug in 20 years


There has been controversy around aducanumab, which targets the cause rather than the symptoms.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Jun 2021)

Sin intentar desacreditar o minimizar el artículo y el punto de vista desarrollado por el OP, me permito recordar que muy recientemente se han logrado descubrimientos decisivos en el conocimiento y tratamiento de esa terrible dolencia, el tema fue expuesto en este hilo:









Ciencia: - ALZHEIMER...¿el final para esa dolencia tan temida?


La enfermedad de Alzheimer sigue siendo un misterio médico que ocasiona un gran número de casos de demencia a nivel mundial, de la que sólo se tiene un panorama parcial, sin que se le haya podido atribuir una causalidad específica y probada. Mientras que las poblaciones envejecen, esta...




www.burbuja.info





La vía de infección inicial no son los hongos, sino las *bacterias. *
Promisoriamente hay un importante y muy consistente estudio enfocado en esa dirección.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Jul 2021)

*NUEVA ARTÍCULO CIENTÍFICO:
Alteration of intrapancreatic serotonin, homocysteine, TNF-α, and NGF levels as predisposing factors for diabetes following exposure to 900-MHz waves*
" La exposición a la radiación de los teléfonos móviles provoca efectos nocivos para la salud de los sistemas biológicos. Los objetivos de este estudio fueron investigar el efecto de las ondas de radiofrecuencia (RFW) de 900 MHz emitidas desde la antena de la estación transceptora base sobre la homocisteína intrapancreática (Hcy), el factor de necrosis tumoral α (TNF-α) y el factor de crecimiento nervioso (NGF). como factores predisponentes implicados en el daño de las células beta pancreáticas. Treinta ratas macho (Sprague-Dawley, 200 ± 10 g) se dividieron aleatoriamente en el grupo control (sin ninguna exposición) y grupos expuestos: tiempo corto (2 h / día), tiempo largo (4 h / día) y expuestos a 900 -MHz RFW durante 30 días consecutivos. En los últimos días del experimento, se sacrificaron los animales y se disecó tejido del páncreas para evaluar la serotonina, Hcy, TNF-α y NGF. Hubo una disminución significativa en los niveles de serotonina y NGF en el tejido pancreático de los grupos expuestos en comparación con el grupo de control (p <0,05). Además, los niveles de serotonina y NGF en la exposición prolongada fueron significativamente más bajos que en la exposición breve (p <0.05). Sin embargo, los niveles de Hcy y TNF-α aumentaron significativamente en el páncreas de los grupos expuestos en comparación con los grupos de control (p <0,05). La exposición a RFW de 900 MHz disminuyó los niveles de NGF y serotonina pancreáticos y aumentó los marcadores proinflamatorios (Hcy y TNF-α), que pueden ser un factor predisponente para la diabetes tipo 2."
https://journals.sagepub.com/.../10.1177/07482337211022634


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (5 Jul 2021)

Es por un hongo .
Hay otro capítulo de crimenes imperfectos que he visto varias veces donde una mansión estaba plagada y murió un niño. El padre quedó medio moñeco con Alzheim
Todavía no saben los investigadores que el fue por poner un lago con siluros a medio de la casa


----------



## Israel Gracia (5 Jul 2021)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Es por un hongo .
> Hay otro capítulo de crimenes imperfectos que he visto varias veces donde una mansión estaba plagada y murió un niño. El padre quedó medio moñeco con Alzheim
> Todavía no saben los investigadores que el fue por poner un lago con siluros a medio de la casa



No lo pongas. Les va a venir bien ver unos cuantos capítulos.


----------



## Abrojo (5 Jul 2021)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Es por un hongo .
> Hay otro capítulo de crimenes imperfectos que he visto varias veces donde una mansión estaba plagada y murió un niño. El padre quedó medio moñeco con Alzheim
> Todavía no saben los investigadores que el fue por poner un lago con siluros a medio de la casa



¿Por la humedad? Pero ese tipo de infestaciones fúngicas se ven en las paredes, las hay tóxicas y ya se saben que causan enfermedades y hasta muertes. Lo de la muerte del niño fue un crimen o se murió sin explicación? Lo del padre demente fue tras el shock de perder al hijo o ya tenía síntomas?


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jul 2021)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Es por un hongo .



*NO.*
El hongo puede o no aparecer posteriormente con la enfermedad ya instalada.
Pero la causa directa y primaria es la bacteria *Porphyromonas gingivalis*,responsable de las infecciones de las encías, periodontitis y gingivitis.
Es la proteína β-amiloide la que forma las placas en los cerebros con Alzheimer,siendo esta enfermedad una reacción defensiva a los invasores microbianos llamados gingipains.

Los estudios sugieren *"evidencia de causalidad"*, sugiriendo que la P. gingivalis está causando la enfermedad de Alzheimer, ya en un estudio publicado por la prestigiosa *PlosOne* en octubre de 2018 por un equipo de la Universidad de Illinois en Chicago, se encontró que la infección oral con P. gingivalis puede causar acumulación de amiloide y neurodegeneración en el cerebro de ratones, lo cual permite afirmar que existe una vinculación concreta entre la enfermedad periodontal y el Alzheimer.
p


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (6 Jul 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *NO.*
> El hongo puede o no aparecer posteriormente con la enfermedad ya instalada.
> Pero la causa directa y primaria es la bacteria *Porphyromonas gingivalis*,responsable de las infecciones de las encías, periodontitis y gingivitis.
> Es la proteína β-amiloide la que forma las placas en los cerebros con Alzheimer,siendo esta enfermedad una reacción defensiva a los invasores microbianos llamados gingipains.
> ...



Claro hombre, lo que ud diga.
El estudio SUGIERE?
Sugirieno?
Estudios sugiriendo cosas los tendra ud de todas las clases.
Segurito que esa "prestigiosa" PlosOne, y una Universidad, sabe mas que toda la ciencia publicada hasta ahora
En los estudios cientificos sale lo que quieren que salga los que lo financian . Así de facil. Por eso los tiene ud de todas la clases.
Pero estos estudios de recopilacion de ciencia, y facil comprobacion no ha habido todavia quien nos los tumbe 
Es que son de muchas universidades y muchas revistas cientificas. No de una 

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## Samael (6 Jul 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Por la humedad? Pero ese tipo de infestaciones fúngicas se ven en las paredes, las hay tóxicas y ya se saben que causan enfermedades y hasta muertes. Lo de la muerte del niño fue un crimen o se murió sin explicación? Lo del padre demente fue tras el shock de perder al hijo o ya tenía síntomas?


----------



## podemita medio (6 Jul 2021)

Ok, voy a decir una cosa un tanto arriesgada pero es mi experiencia.

Yo llevaba muchos años sospechando que tenía una infección por cándida, lengua blanca, dificultad para concentrarme, hilitos en la saliva, etc. Probé muchas cosas, pastillas, mms, dieta cetogénica, etc. Pero nada, seguia teniendo la lengua blanca.

Como me gusta tener flores y plantas, descubrí que es muy normal tener infección de hongos en ellas. Las tomateras las tenía infestadas, sobre todo oidio, crecían, pero se me morían sin llegar a dar frutos. Vi que un remedio de agricultura muy usado es darles AZUFRE, que es antibacteriano y antifúngico. Ahora tengo las plantas sanas.

Ví tambien que hay gente que usa el azufre ingerido. Lo he probado, una cucharadita de azufre cada día, y milagro! tengo la lengua rosada y normal, ni rastro de la cándida.

También he notado que me está curando un montón de granitos que tenía por todo el cuerpo, en la piel.

El azufre no tiene sabor a nada. Según he leido, la gran mayoría de la población es deficiente en azufre, pero es algo que no se investiga ni diagnostica.

La mejor fuente que he encontrado sobre la deficiencia de azufre es esta:









Sulfur Deficiency - The Weston A. Price Foundation


Read this in: Español ️ Print post A Possible Contributing Factor in Obesity, Heart Disease, Alzheimer’s and Chronic Fatigue Obesity is quickly becoming the number one health issue […]




www.westonaprice.org





Es esa página relacionan la deficiencia de azufre con obesidad, corazón, Alzheimer y fatiga crónica. Parece ser que está relacionado con el metabolismo de la glucosa.

También indica este enlace:









Alzheimer's disease patients present with very low sulfur levels


Low sulfur status provides a biochemical platform that encourages the development of Alzheimer's disease and promotes some forms of arthritis and vascular degeneration.




acu-cell.com


----------



## ciudadlibre (6 Jul 2021)

de prohibir la carne roja y los huevos a estar obligados a comerlos si no queremos perder calidad de vida cuando seas mayor. la OMS dando palos de ciego


----------



## Abrojo (9 Jul 2021)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ok, voy a decir una cosa un tanto arriesgada pero es mi experiencia.
> 
> Yo llevaba muchos años sospechando que tenía una infección por cándida, lengua blanca, dificultad para concentrarme, hilitos en la saliva, etc. Probé muchas cosas, pastillas, mms, dieta cetogénica, etc. Pero nada, seguia teniendo la lengua blanca.
> 
> ...



hay champús y jabones de azufre creo recordar.

Ajos y cebollas aportan azufre.

El vinagre es buen antifúngico para limpiar superficies o en las plantas.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (11 Jul 2021)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ok, voy a decir una cosa un tanto arriesgada pero es mi experiencia.
> 
> Yo llevaba muchos años sospechando que tenía una infección por cándida, lengua blanca, dificultad para concentrarme, hilitos en la saliva, etc. Probé muchas cosas, pastillas, mms, dieta cetogénica, etc. Pero nada, seguia teniendo la lengua blanca.
> 
> ...



Todo son hongos. Incluso el covid. 
Metabolismo de la glucosa. Si no la metabolizas, tienes mucha glucosa (azucar)
Y sabeis cual es el alimento de los hongos?
Si el azucar 

¿Qué es el 'hongo negro' que afecta a pacientes de covid-19? (cnn.com)

Ashtar


----------



## Castellano (11 Jul 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *NO.*
> El hongo puede o no aparecer posteriormente con la enfermedad ya instalada.
> Pero la causa directa y primaria es la bacteria *Porphyromonas gingivalis*,responsable de las infecciones de las encías, periodontitis y gingivitis.
> Es la proteína β-amiloide la que forma las placas en los cerebros con Alzheimer,siendo esta enfermedad una reacción defensiva a los invasores microbianos llamados gingipains.
> ...



Hace un par de semanas en un artículo del País se decía que desde los 80 hasta hoy la incidencia del Alzheimer, bajaba un 16% en proporción a la población mayor por década.
Que si había más casos era por el envejecimiento, pero que sin saber muy bien porque, en proporción a la población mayor total estaban bajando los casos año a año.

Quizás, tenga que ver con la mejora de la salud bucodental, si esa teoría fuera cierta, en las próximas décadas bajará bastante más, pues las cohortes más jóvenes están haciéndose limpiezas anuales en el dentista


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Jul 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Quizás, tenga que ver con la mejora de la salud bucodental, si esa teoría fuera cierta, en las próximas décadas bajará bastante más, pues las cohortes más jóvenes están haciéndose limpiezas anuales en el dentista



Aplaudo la prudencia y sensatez de su reflexión, los estudios que apuntan a las bacterias gingivales son muy recientes y contundentes, le dejo los enlaces por si quiere darles una mirada:

Periodontitis: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica
Gingivitis: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica
Enfermedad de Alzheimer: MedlinePlus en español
Porphyromonas gingivalis in Alzheimer’s disease brains: Evidence for disease causation and treatment with small-molecule inhibitors | Science Advances
Chronic oral application of a periodontal pathogen results in brain inflammation, neurodegeneration and amyloid beta production in wild type mice
¿Pueden afectar las enfermedades de las encías a la enfermedad de Alzheimer?


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Ago 2021)

aqui os lo explica Frank Suarez



dice que los hongos aparecen cuando ya hay muerte,

y, por tanto, las candidas no son la causa del Alzheimer sino la consecuencia de que ya hay una muerte celular previa

Mi teoria (de cunyao) es que esa muerte celular se debe a hipoxia por esto:









Un estudio reveló que la medicina hiperbárica logró revertir temporalmente los síntomas del Alzheimer


La oxigenoterapia en una cámara presurizada (OHB) permitió mejoras temporarias en los síntomas de una mujer de 58 años con un caso de demencia acelerada. Los autores del estudio estimaron que el tratamiento combinado con medicación puede ser una terapia eficaz de largo plazo




www.infobae.com













Investigadores aseguran haber revertido el envejecimiento celular por primera vez | DW | 26.11.2020


A través de un tratamiento de tres meses con oxígeno hiperbárico, unos científicos israelíes lograron extender la longitud de los telómeros, que son considerados como los escudos protectores del ADN de las células.




www.dw.com


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Ago 2021)

es una información interesante.
¿y si ponemos más coco en la dieta y no solo aceite?


----------



## hyperburned (8 Ago 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> aqui os lo explica Frank Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay varios estudios que dicen que hay relación directa entre mala salud bucodental y el Alzheimer. Probablemente la causa del Alzheimer sean bacterias del sarro cuyos deshechos rebasan la barrera hematoencefálica y necrosan las neuronas


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Ago 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Hay varios estudios que dicen que hay relación directa entre mala salud bucodental y el Alzheimer. Probablemente la causa del Alzheimer sean bacterias del sarro cuyos deshechos rebasan la barrera hematoencefálica y necrosan las neuronas



o sea, seria bajada sistema inmunoogico -> mala salud bucodental -> bacterias -> cruzan barrera hematoencefálica -> necrosan las neuronas -> muerte celular -> candidas

tendria sentido


----------



## Abrojo (8 Ago 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *NO.*
> El hongo puede o no aparecer posteriormente con la enfermedad ya instalada.
> Pero la causa directa y primaria es la bacteria *Porphyromonas gingivalis*,responsable de las infecciones de las encías, periodontitis y gingivitis.
> Es la proteína β-amiloide la que forma las placas en los cerebros con Alzheimer,siendo esta enfermedad una reacción defensiva a los invasores microbianos llamados gingipains.
> ...



Por casualidad leí un articulillo donde comentaban estudios de correlaciones curiosas y no intuitivas en el cuerpo humano, como esa del pene grande y la ratio de dedo anular-índice, y comentaban que las personas con déficit de masticación tenían más propensión a demencia y alzheimer. Esta correlación no tenía, según decían, una explicación clara: podía ser que ya con la demencia en curso se les olvidara masticar bien, o que sea una correlación de casualidad. Yo pensé en este hilo, donde puede explicarse como que una mala masticación e higiene bucal posterior haga aflorar más casos de gingivitis y periodontitis, empeorando la masticación aún más y causando la demencia.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ago 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> una mala masticación e higiene bucal posterior haga aflorar más casos de gingivitis y periodontitis, empeorando la masticación aún más y causando la demencia.











Ciencia: - ALZHEIMER...¿el final para esa dolencia tan temida?


La enfermedad de Alzheimer sigue siendo un misterio médico que ocasiona un gran número de casos de demencia a nivel mundial, de la que sólo se tiene un panorama parcial, sin que se le haya podido atribuir una causalidad específica y probada. Mientras que las poblaciones envejecen, esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2021)

Sabeis que me especializo en trauma para ser forense.

Acabo de leer un libro de Gabor Maté, el medico especialista en trauma y dice que el Alzheimer puede estar causado por trauma psicologico en la niñez, como la mayoria de dolencias como fibromialgia y demas.

Daño cerebral por maltrato.

Todos los casos que el ha tratado cumplen ese patron.


----------



## eWok gay (20 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Sabeis que me especializo en trauma para ser forense.
> 
> Acabo de leer un libro de Gabor Maté, el medico especialista en trauma y dice que el Alzheimer puede estar causado por trauma psicologico en la niñez, como la mayoria de dolencias como fibromialgia y demas.
> 
> ...



TU buscas excusas porque eres un puto yonki adicto a la cocaína y lo que pilles y todos sois yonkis porque sois escoria infrahumana no porque tengais traumas.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (20 Ago 2021)

Yo tengo una pregunta, tu madre ha estado tomando medicación para bajar el colesterol en algun momento de su vida?


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2021)

eWok gay dijo:


> TU buscas excusas porque eres un puto yonki adicto a la cocaína y lo que pilles y todos sois yonkis porque sois escoria infrahumana no porque tengais traumas.




troll e ignorante del trauma, como la mayoria.


----------



## eWok gay (20 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> troll e ignorante del trauma, como la mayoria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 747974
> Ver archivo adjunto 747975



Yonki hijo de puta


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2021)

eWok gay dijo:


> Yonki hijo de puta




troll al ignore


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Por casualidad leí un articulillo donde comentaban estudios de correlaciones curiosas y no intuitivas en el cuerpo humano, como esa del pene grande y la ratio de dedo anular-índice, y comentaban que las personas con déficit de masticación tenían más propensión a demencia y alzheimer. Esta correlación no tenía, según decían, una explicación clara: podía ser que ya con la demencia en curso se les olvidara masticar bien, o que sea una correlación de casualidad. Yo pensé en este hilo, donde puede explicarse como que una mala masticación e higiene bucal posterior haga aflorar más casos de gingivitis y periodontitis, empeorando la masticación aún más y causando la demencia.



¿Tienes el artículo?


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## podemita medio (21 Ago 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>




Muy interesante, hongos o parásitos que manejan nuestros circuitos cerebrales, hormonas, apetitos, miedos, etc, en su propio beneficio como si fueramos sus marionetas.

Una persona muy infectada deja de ser ella misma y sus gustos, emociones, pensamientos, etc. Ya son lo que le dicta el parásito. En cierta medida podríamos decir que se han convertido en zombis, ya no son seres humanos sino parásitos con forma humana que hablan, respiran, comen, se comunican e interactuan con la sociedad en beneficio del propio parásito.

En una parte del vídeo dice que eliminan la empatía. Esto me cuadra, ¿qué necesitad tiene un parásito de sentir empatía por otros seres humanos?


----------



## podemita medio (21 Ago 2021)

Puede que esa modificación de la personalidad no la produzcan sólamente parásitos. No recuerdo en qué sitio leí que el virus de la gripe hace que el infectado sea más sociable. Tiene su lógica, un virus que se transmite por el aire necesita tener otra gente cerca para transmitirse.

Es posible entonces que una enfermedad de transmisión sexual produzca que el infectado siempre esté excitado por ejemplo. Da para reflexionar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Jul 2022)

mi madre ha tenido una degradacion cognitiva en 2-3 semanas, tiene 78 y se pierde en conversaciones o no se acuerda de lo que hablamos hace 20 minutos. Eso nunca le habia pasado antes. Me ha sorprendido la caida en solo 2-3 semanas. Calor = hongos? quien sabe

estoy sospechando

* deficit de magnesio porque tiene calambres en las piernas​​* y sobre todo deficit de vitamina D. Los analisis de sangre salen de valor 7, que es bajisimo, y dice que ella nota alguna carencia nutricional porque se le cae el pelo mas que antes. Decir que lleva anyos sin salir de casa porque no soporta a la gente del lugar lo cual explica ese nivel de vitamina D​
Obviamente, voy a facilitarle vitamina D y magnesio por via urgente. Despues vitamina C mas MSM pero como prevencion porque de cuerpo esta bien y hace bicicleta estatica a diario. Mi duda es si la degradacion cognitiva se debe solo a estas 2 causas (vitamina D + magnesio) o puede haber mas causas. Obviamente lo primero es lo primero.

Despues veremos aceite de coco si es necesario.....

alguien ha visto algo similar?

edito: no vacunada, cero medicacion


----------



## Mr.Foster (14 Jul 2022)

Gingko Biloba, capsulas de 1 gramo por dia, es un vasoidilatador cerebral de efectos inmediatos. Precaución si toma medicación para la presión, ya que es hipotensor.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Gingko Biloba, capsulas de 1 gramo por dia, es un vasoidilatador cerebral de efectos inmediatos.



Y no solo cerebral, sino también "peneal".


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (14 Jul 2022)

No solo el Alzahimer esta provocado por los hongos. Es que son todas las enfermedades.
Demostracion cientifica aqui :

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Gingko Biloba, capsulas de 1 gramo por dia, es un vasoidilatador cerebral de efectos inmediatos. Precaución si toma medicación para la presión, ya que es hipotensor.



mil gracias por el apunte, comprando....

he leido que un deficit nutricional puede presentar los mismos sintomas que inicio de alzheimer y creo que lo de mi madre es un deficit nutricional, sospecho que de vitamina D o de magnesio. Toma cero medicacion.






¿Existe algún test de Alzheimer? ¿Cómo se hace el diagnóstico del Alzheimer? - Biotech Spain


¿Existe algún test de Alzheimer? ¿Cómo se hace el diagnóstico del Alzheimer?




biotech-spain.com



​_¿Qué pruebas se utilizan para el estudio diagnóstico de Alzheimer?_​_No hay ninguna prueba que, por sí misma, permita realizar el diagnóstico el Alzheimer. Se precisa un conjunto de síntomas y de indicios de cambios cerebrales que permitan orientar el diagnóstico._​​_Análisis de sangre_​_Habitualmente se solicita una analítica en sangre convencional *para descartar, entre otras cosas, procesos infecciosos **o déficits vitamínicos que puedan explicar los síntomas.*_​​
Ojo al tema para quien pueda estar en el mismo caso. De momento intentaremos aportar Vitamina D + magnesio + Gingko Biloba + aceite de coco a ver si se revierten los olvidos de informacion inmediata......


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

me tomo la licencia del crossposting



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *DEFICIT VITAMINA D= Intoxicación por ALUMINIO* de la contaminación industrial-vehículos y los chemtrails. @Bernaldo
> 
> *ALUMINIO y otros metales INHIBEN LA SINTESIS DE VITAMINA D*​
> 
> ...



una hipotesis muy inicial, porque aun se poco del tema, es:

baja vitamina D -> no se elimina el aluminio -> muerte de las neuronas -> candidas -> beta amieloide​
aunque podria ser en otro orden

Estudios muy recientes realizados en animales de experimentación que sufren la enfermedad de Alzheimer, señalan cómo la *vitamina D puede estar implicada en las fases tempranas del desarrollo de la misma*, actuando en el área del hipocampo, que es donde se inicia la enfermedad, como reguladora de la neurogénesis. Se observó que los animales que tenían déficit de vitamina D desarrollaban las placas de amiloide, responsables de la enfermedad de Alzheimer, al mismo tiempo que empeoraban su memoria. *Cuando se les aumentaba la dosis de vitamina D el proceso revertía. Los investigadores mostraron que la suplementación con alto contenido de vitamina D era eficaz en la enfermedad de Alzheimer en la mejora de la memoria de trabajo y de la neurogénesis endógena, solo cuando se administraba a los animales antes de la aparición de los síntomas principales*. No hay evidencia de ello en los humanos.​​En diferentes estudios realizados en grupos extensos de población, comparando personas con niveles bajos de vitamina D con otras con niveles adecuados, se ha puesto de manifiesto la mayor predisposición del primer grupo para desarrollar deterioro cognitivo, *observándose en algunos estudios una asociación entre los niveles de vitamina D y la cognición. Estos déficits consisten sobre todo en un bajo rendimiento en la memoria y en las habilidades de la vida diaria, y mayor lentitud a la hora de procesar la información*. Algunos investigadores han constatado que concentraciones elevadas de vitamina D se asociaban a mayores habilidades cognitivas.​​​
@Calimero


----------



## ray merryman (15 Jul 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> No solo el Alzahimer esta provocado por los hongos. Es que son todas las enfermedades.
> Demostracion cientifica aqui :
> 
> Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info
> ...



En ese caso podrían revertirse el alzheimer pero es imposible
Me refiero a que eliminando la cándida se podría mejorar.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> En ese caso podrían revertirse el alzheimer pero es imposible



Si tenemos demostrado que las candidas causan todas las enfermedades, pues podriamos decir que no solo podria revertirse el alzheimer, sino tambien todas las enfermedades y desaparecerian. Pero eso es imposible porque somos mortales. Por lo cual la palabra adecuada seria mejorar del alzheimer, o estabilizarse, con respecto a esa enfermedad o cualquier otra, no revertir 
Si revertimos resulta que de viejecitos con alzheimer, diabetes o cualquier otra enfermedad, podriamos pasar a jovencitos sin ninguna dolencia y eso no es asi 



ray merryman dijo:


> Me refiero a que eliminando la cándida se podría mejorar.



No se pueden eliminar totalmente las candidas. Todo mas mantenerlas a raya.
Por eso tampoco se puede eliminar la enfermedad
Pero si, manteniendo a raya a la candida se puede mejorar el alzheimer, porque mantener estacionaria y sin avances significativos una enfermedad degenerativa, como es el alzheimer, es desde nuestro punto de vista una gran mejora.
Pero evidentemente ya ningun aguelito va a recordar igual que cuando tenia 20 años, por mucho que haya eliminado hongos a pozales 

Ashtar


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Jul 2022)

Estoy cansado de reiterarlo, el Alzheimer no es resultado de una invasión fungica.
NO ES Un HONGO.
Es una invasión *bacteriana* proveniente de la cavidad bucal.

Periodontitis: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica
Gingivitis: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica
Enfermedad de Alzheimer: MedlinePlus en español
Porphyromonas gingivalis in Alzheimer’s disease brains: Evidence for disease causation and treatment with small-molecule inhibitors | Science Advances
Chronic oral application of a periodontal pathogen results in brain inflammation, neurodegeneration and amyloid beta production in wild type mice
¿Pueden afectar las enfermedades de las encías a la enfermedad de Alzheimer?










Ciencia: - ALZHEIMER...¿el final para esa dolencia tan temida?


La enfermedad de Alzheimer sigue siendo un misterio médico que ocasiona un gran número de casos de demencia a nivel mundial, de la que sólo se tiene un panorama parcial, sin que se le haya podido atribuir una causalidad específica y probada. Mientras que las poblaciones envejecen, esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## das kind (15 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en gran hilo. Gracias a todos por los aportes.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Estoy cansado de reiterarlo, el Alzheimer no es resultado de una invasión fungica.
> NO ES Un HONGO.
> Es una invasión *bacteriana* proveniente de la cavidad bucal.
> 
> ...



porque los ninyos no tiene invasiones bactcerianas de la boca?

como se relaciona la invasion bacteriana con el beta amiloide?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> me tomo la licencia del crossposting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vitamina que mas está relacionada con el alzheimer, es la *B 6, *
Solo teneis que poner en google alzheimer vitamina B 6 y vereis la de datos y estudios que hay sobre este asunto.

Os ponemos uno de los primeros de esos resultados


*Vitamina B contra el Alzheimer*

Elena Sanz

09/09/2010






Un estudio reciente sugiere que *altas dosis de vitamina B pueden reducir a la mitad la contracción del cerebro en las personas mayores *que experimentan algunos signos de la enfermedad de Alzheimer.

La investigación, publicada en la revista _PLoS One_ y realizada por científicos del proyecto Oxford para la Investigación de la Memoria y el Envejecimiento (OPTIMA por sus siglas en inglés), se basa en el examen de 168 personas mayores que experimentaban cierto nivel de deterioro mental conocido como *deterioro cognitivo leve*. Esta condición, marcada por lapsos de memoria y problemas de lenguaje, va más allá del envejecimiento normal y puede ser un *precursor de la enfermedad de Alzheimer y otras formas de demencia*.

En los experimentos, la mitad de los voluntarios recibieron una tableta diaria conteniendo niveles muy por encima de la cantidad diaria recomendada de la *familia B de vitaminas, como el ácido fólico, B6 y B12*. La otra mitad recibió un placebo.

Después de dos años, los análisis con Resonancia Magnética mostraron que la velocidad a la que sus cerebros encogían se había reducido. Si bien el cerebro se encoge en promedio a una tasa de 0,5% al año después de la edad de 60 años, *los cerebros de las personas con deterioro cognitivo leve se encogen el doble de rápido*, y en los pacientes que sufren Alzheimer la contracción aumenta hasta un 2,5% anual. El equipo de científicos detectó que en los que recibieron suplementos de vitamina, la contracción del cerebro disminuyó entre un 30% y un 50% frente a sus compañeros.

Pero, ¿por qué? *Algunas vitaminas de la familia B, como el ácido fólico, la vitamina B6 y la B12, controlan los niveles de una sustancia de la sangre conocida como homocisteína. Los niveles altos de homocisteína están asociados con una contracción más rápida del cerebro y con la enfermedad de Alzheimer*. Los autores del estudio creen que el efecto de las vitaminas B en los niveles de homocisteína fue el efecto que ayudó a frenar el ritmo de la contracción del cerebro. "Estas vitaminas están haciendo algo a la estructura del cerebro. Lo están protegiendo, y eso es muy importante porque tenemos que proteger al cerebro para prevenir la enfermedad de Alzheimer?, explicó David Smith, director de la investigación. Sin embargo, Smtih y sus colegas advierten que ?se requiere más investigación antes de poder recomendar el suplemento para el tratamiento de enfermedades neurodegenerativas?.


*#alzheimer #cerebro*


*Bien ahora veamos el porque beneficia tomar la vitamina B6 en la enfermedad.
Pues muy facil porque las candidas, destruyen la vitamina B6, cuyo deficit en la misma esta relacionado con el alzheimer.

Ya lo digimos tambien en su dia:*




Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> *Se sabe que las cándidas en su estado micótico pueden producir 79 productos tóxicos, entre ellos el más abundante es el acetaldehído. Sherry Roger, médica y experta en temas de enfermedades medioambientales, tiene abundante material publicado, absolutamente único e innovador, respecto al acetaldehído. Algunas de las conclusiones a las que han llegado ella y otros investigadores respecto a los efectos negativos de este químico son:
> 
> * Favorece la formación de sustancias vasoactivas, como la adrenalina, produciendo síntomas como nerviosismo, pánico, miedo, taquicardias y sofocos.
> * Interfiere con los receptores del la acetilcolina, importante para la memoria y el sistema nervioso.
> ...



Lo digimos en la pag 4 de nuestro hilo,
Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Página 4 | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> mi madre ha tenido una degradacion cognitiva en 2-3 semanas, tiene 78 y se pierde en conversaciones o no se acuerda de lo que hablamos hace 20 minutos. Eso nunca le habia pasado antes. Me ha sorprendido la caida en solo 2-3 semanas. Calor = hongos? quien sabe
> 
> estoy sospechando
> 
> ...



Nosotros apostariamos porque tu Madre ha sufrido un ictus, no diagnosticado.
Degradacion cognitiva *importante* en dos o tres semanas, en teoria no deberia cuadrar con el alzheimer que es una enfermedad en el que el deterioro de la persona es bastante mas lento. Pienso eh?  En los otros post afirmabamos, este solo pensamos que pudiera ser un ictus 

Ashtar


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Nosotros apostariamos porque tu Madre ha sufrido un ictus, no diagnosticado.
> Degradacion cognitiva *importante* en dos o tres semanas, en teoria no deberia cuadrar con el alzheimer que es una enfermedad en el que el deterioro de la persona es bastante mas lento. Pienso eh?  En los otros post afirmabamos, este solo pensamos que pudiera ser un ictus
> 
> Ashtar



no, no me lo parece, mi sensacion es que en las neuronas de su cerebro no esta fluyendo la comunicacion con suficiente rapidez

y ya te eso pasa por algunos comentarios fuera de lugar, hoy me dijo que si se donde vive para visitarla. Mama he vivido ahi 26 anyos!!! Y en lo demas parece lucida pero cada dia cosas nuevas... algo esta pasando. Ademas depende de la hora, por la noche esta mas confundida. Ella no se da cuenta ni le duele nada ni nada de nada


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no, no me lo parece, mi sensacion es que en las neuronas de su cerebro no esta fluyendo la comunicacion con suficiente rapidez



Bien tu estas con ella y veras mejor esas cosas. Muchos ictus no son detectados y producen perdida de memoria
Y al tener tu madre una degradacion cognitiva importante, como tu dices en dos o tres semanas, nos cuadraba mas el ictus que el Alzheimer. Ya que el Alzheimer progresa muchisimo mas lento 

Organic Articles
worldwide

Buscar:

by: adminagosto 30, 2021
*Pérdida de memoria tras un ictus*
La pérdida de memoria se produce habitualmente como resultado de la pérdida de células nerviosas en el cerebro. Cuando la pérdida de memoria es tan grave que interfiere en el funcionamiento diario normal, se denomina demencia. Las personas con demencia pueden tener dificultades para aprender cosas nuevas o recordar nombres de personas que acaban de conocer. Pueden perderse en lugares que antes les eran muy familiares o tener problemas para encontrar palabras. El término «deterioro cognitivo leve» se utiliza para designar una afección común en las personas mayores en la que el problema de memoria suele ser leve y no interfiere en las actividades diarias normales. La mayoría de las personas con deterioro cognitivo leve no desarrollan un problema de memoria grave ni acaban desarrollando una demencia. Hay muchas cosas que pueden causar demencia. Una de ellas es la enfermedad de Alzheimer (EA), la causa más común de demencia en los ancianos. Otra es la llamada demencia vascular, causada por daños cerebrales debidos a accidentes cerebrovasculares. Puede encontrar más información sobre las causas de la demencia en la siguiente página.
En este número de Neurology, O’Brien y sus colegas informan de los resultados de un estudio en personas mayores que evalúa el riesgo de desarrollar demencia después de que una persona haya sufrido un ictus (Gamaldo A, Moghekar A, Kilada S, Resnick SM, Zonderman AB, O’Brien R. Effect of a clinical stroke on the risk of dementia in a prospective cohort. Neurology 2006;67:1363-1369). En el estudio participaron 335 sujetos de edad avanzada que tenían una media de 75 años cuando entraron en el estudio. Ninguno de ellos había tenido un problema de memoria, un accidente cerebrovascular o una enfermedad cerebral importante en el pasado. Los sujetos fueron evaluados anualmente para detectar problemas de memoria y para saber si habían sufrido un ictus. En general, los sujetos fueron seguidos en el estudio durante una media de 10 años.
Durante el periodo de seguimiento, aproximadamente la mitad de los sujetos del estudio desarrollaron un deterioro cognitivo leve. Hubo 36 sujetos que sufrieron un ictus. Del grupo de sujetos que desarrollaron un ictus, aproximadamente dos tercios de ellos también desarrollaron demencia en el primer año después del ictus. La mayoría de los pacientes con demencia tras el ictus tenían un deterioro cognitivo leve antes de sufrirlo. La mayoría de los sujetos con deterioro cognitivo leve que no sufrieron un ictus nunca desarrollaron problemas de memoria graves en el transcurso del estudio y algunos incluso mostraron signos de mejora.
Hubo 157 pacientes que murieron durante el periodo de seguimiento. Se realizaron autopsias a 22 pacientes que habían tenido un ictus y a 108 que no. De los 108 sujetos que no habían sufrido un ictus durante el seguimiento, se descubrió que 26 de ellos tenían daños cerebrales causados por un ictus que no provocó ningún síntoma en vida. Estos estudios de autopsia del cerebro mostraron que las personas con ictus detectados sólo en la autopsia tenían más probabilidades de sufrir un deterioro cognitivo leve que los sujetos que no presentaban estas anomalías. Los investigadores también encontraron anomalías cerebrales que también se observan en pacientes con EA en la mitad de los sujetos que murieron. Estas alteraciones de la EA parecían ser un factor de riesgo para el deterioro cognitivo en estos sujetos de edad avanzada.

Ashtar


----------



## Kenthomi (15 Jul 2022)

Calimero dijo:


> *ADVERTENCIA:
> 
> CUALQUIER INFORMACIÓN PROPORCIONADA EN ESTE MENSAJE ES DE CARÁCTER INFORMATIVO Y NO MÉDICO Y NO PUEDE SER TOMADO COMO DIAGNÓSTICO NINGUNO. ESTOY EXPONIENDO MI EXPERIENCIA PARTICULAR Y NO RECOMIENDO NI PAUTO NINGÚN MEDICAMENTO O TRATAMIENTO. SIEMPRE SE HA DE PREGUNTAR A UN PROFESIONAL MÉDICO ANTE CUALQUIER DUDA Y BAJO NINGÚN MODO RECOMIENDO DEJAR MEDICACIÓN,TRATAMIENTO O PAUTA ALGUNA QUE NO SEA APROBADA POR SU PROFESIONAL DE LA MEDICINA. NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE DE LAS CONCLUSIONES Y ACCIONES QUE PUEDAS SACAR DE MI ESCRITO. *
> 
> ...



Por qué creéis que en las zonas de costa es cuanta más delincuencia hay y más trastornos psicológicos??? 

Si amijos burbujos

LA HUMEDAD


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> porque los ninyos no tiene invasiones bactcerianas de la boca?
> 
> como se relaciona la invasion bacteriana con el beta amiloide?



Lo explica el artículo que puse el enlace más arriba.
En principio el sistema inmune de una persona joven es mucho más potente que un adulto mayor.
En segundo lugar el cerebro joven se encuentra en ebullición propia del desarrollo, son muchas más las neuronas producidas que las que fenecen
La senectud es más propicia a la invasión de una bacteria tan agresiva como las gingivales, por eso el deterioro es tan veloz.
Si fuera un hongo, el proceso es muchisimo mas largo.


----------



## François (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> mil gracias por el apunte, comprando....
> 
> he leido que un deficit nutricional puede presentar los mismos sintomas que inicio de alzheimer y creo que lo de mi madre es un deficit nutricional, sospecho que de vitamina D o de magnesio. Toma cero medicacion.
> 
> ...



El aceite de coco olvídalo. Es un veneno y no va a hacer nada contra las cándidas.

El Gingko Biloba lo puedes sustituir por un diente de ajo al día también vasodilatador, hipotensivo, antioxidante, antibacteriano, antifúnguico y antiviral y además contiene vitamina B6 que cuesta de encontrar en otros alimentos y puede haber déficit. Eso sí, la forma de comerlo ha de ser troceado y chafado para que se forme la alicina en contacto con el aire, si te zampas un ajo entero por mucho que mastiques te hará más mal que bien, ahora, troceado o restregado en una tostada hace su función, de ahí la sabiduría popular de hacer picada de ajo o allioli.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Lo explica el artículo que puse el enlace más arriba.
> En principio el sistema inmune de una persona joven es mucho más potente que un adulo mayor.
> En segundo lugar el cerebro joven se encuentra en ebullición propia del desarrollo, son muchas más las neuronas producidas que las que fenecen
> La senectud es más propicia a la invasión de una bacteria tan agresiva como las gingivales,por eso el deterioro es tan veloz.
> Si fuera un hongo, el proceso es muchisimo mas largo.



ah pero un momento, entonces el problema raiz no es la invasion bacteriana, sino *algo* en el sistema inmunologico que la favorece. posiblememte alguna carencia nutricional. luego el problema en si es ese algo. la invasion es posterior.

revertir un problema implica 2 cosas:

(1) solucionar la causa raiz

(2) solucionar la consecuencia

huste solo habla de las consecuencias


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ah pero un momento, entonces el problema raiz no es la invasion bacteriana, sino *algo* en el sistema inmunologico que la favorece. posiblememte alguna carencia nutricional. luego el problema en si es ese algo. la invasion es posterior.
> 
> revertir un problema implica 2 cosas:
> 
> ...



Si lee con atención mi hilo sobre Alzheimer entenderá que la higiene bucal es el punto clave.Las bacterias de la cavidad bucal que no es higienizada adecuadamente, se instalan como colonias previas, en las encías y luego, via torrente sanguíneo migran al cerebro.
EL PROBLEMA, *sí es la invasión bacteriana, y es lo que sostiene la Medicina actual, ningún médico bien informado va atacar a esta enfermedad como si fuera un hongo..*


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ah pero un momento, entonces el problema raiz no es la invasion bacteriana, sino *algo* en el sistema inmunologico que la favorece. posiblememte alguna carencia nutricional. luego el problema en si es ese algo. la invasion es posterior.
> 
> revertir un problema implica 2 cosas:
> 
> ...



Según investigadores japoneses es algo de la dieta, concretamente la abundancia de aceites de semillas.









Vegetable Oil: The Real Culprit behind Alzheimer’s Disease


..




www.omicsonline.org





Una razón más para estar lejos de los aceites industriales que se hacen pasar por alimentarios.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Según investigadores japoneses es algo de la dieta, concretamente la abundancia de aceites de semillas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, mi madre siempre ha comido aceite de oliva, no aplica


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Si lee con atención mi hilo sobre Alzheimer entenderá que la higiene bucal es el punto clave.Las bacterias de la cavidad bucal que no es higienizada adecuadamente, se instalan como colonias previas, en las encías y luego, via torrente sanguíneo migran al cerebro.
> EL PROBLEMA, *sí es la invasión bacteriana, y es lo que sostiene la Medicina actual, ningún médico bien informado va atacar a esta enfermedad como si fuera un hongo..*



vuelvo a lo mismo, los jovenes tambien tienen mala higiene bucal

que es lo que se jode del sistema inmune? aunque elimine las bacterias y las candidas, si no se repara el sistema inmune, no ha arreglado nada. Y si se repara el sistema inmune es posible que el mismo se haga cargo de las bacterias y las candidas. Luego el problema raiz es cualquier cosa que sjode el sistema inmune y lo demas son consecuencias.

Pensando como piensa intuyo que es medico


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> nah, mi madre siempre ha comido aceite de oliva, no aplica



El aceite de semillas está en todas partes. Las galletas, el pan de molde, los cereales... todo lleva aceite de semillas.


----------



## al loro (15 Jul 2022)

Soy yo o el alzheimer afecta más a mujeres mayores más que a hombres?


----------



## François (15 Jul 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Según investigadores japoneses es algo de la dieta, concretamente la abundancia de aceites de semillas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El artículo no dice nada de aceites de semillas sino de aceites vegetales por los ácidos grasos incluyendo el aceite de oliva o el de girasol.

El aceite de coco todavía tiene más ácidos grasos saturados y lo probé una temporada y de ahí que diga que es veneno por mi mala experiencia. El resto de aceites para mi son un mal menor que hay que asumir por vivir en una sociedad donde se abusa de ellos aunque trato de evitarlos lo máximo posible.


----------



## François (15 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> vuelvo a lo mismo, los jovenes tambien tienen mala higiene bucal
> 
> que es lo que se jode del sistema inmune? aunque elimine las bacterias y las candidas, si no se repara el sistema inmune, no ha arreglado nada. Y si se repara el sistema inmune es posible que el mismo se haga cargo de las bacterias y las candidas. Luego el problema raiz es cualquier cosa que sjode el sistema inmune y lo demas son consecuencias.
> 
> Pensando como piensa intuyo que es medico



Los dos estáis diciendo básicamente lo mismo. *Que hay una bajada de las defensas y del sistema inmune* y de ahí una infección descontrolada en el organismo bien sea por hongos o por bacterias.

Ya que os gustan los artículos os dejo unos cuantos sobre el ajo y el Alzheimer. Personalmente no he trabajado ni investigado nada sobre el Alzheimer y dieta pero con el ajo estoy experimentando una buena subida de defensas y de resistencia a la fatiga. De hecho los egipcios se lo daban a los esclavos que construían las pirámides para que aguantasen mejor el cansancio (probablemente efecto de la vitamina B6 y mejora de la microbiota)









El ajo protege el cerebro frente al envejecimiento


Componentes presentes en el ajo benefician a la microbiota digestiva, que a su produce efectos protectores en el cerebro.




www.cuerpomente.com










El ajo oculta una ayuda contra el alzhéimer


Un nutriente ayuda a las células cerebrales contra la inflamación de las enfermedades neurológicas




www.ceafa.es













Por qué el ajo mejora la memoria


El consumo de ajo ayuda a contrarrestar los cambios relacionados con la edad en las bacterias intestinales...




www.infosalus.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jul 2022)

François dijo:


> Los dos estáis diciendo básicamente lo mismo. *Que hay una bajada de las defensas y del sistema inmune* y de ahí una infección descontrolada en el organismo bien sea por hongos o por bacterias.
> 
> Ya que os gustan los artículos os dejo unos cuantos sobre el ajo y el Alzheimer. Personalmente no he trabajado ni investigado nada sobre el Alzheimer y dieta pero con el ajo estoy experimentando una buena subida de defensas y de resistencia a la fatiga. De hecho los egipcios se lo daban a los esclavos que construían las pirámides para que aguantasen mejor el cansancio (probablemente efecto de la vitamina B6 y mejora de la microbiota)
> 
> ...



correcto, y son 2 incendios a combatir, la causa (el sistema inmune) y la consecuencia (las colonizaciones de candidas bacterias o lo que sea)


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que USA ha aprobado el primer farmaco que podría revertir los daños provocados por alzheimer mediante la eliminacion de la placa amiloide









Cura contra el Alzheimer: los dos avances científicos que acercan el final de la enfermedad


Un fármaco que revierte el daño neurológico y una proteína que ralentiza su avance abren una vía para nuevos tratamientos de una patología que afecta a más de 55 millones de personas




www.larazon.es





El primero de ellos, de un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de Yale. Según su estudio, publicado en la revista Science Translational Medicine *apunta a un fármaco experimental *(Aduhelm) que *podría revertir los daños provocados por la enfermedad. *Más concretamente, revierte los daños en las* sinapsis cerebrales *y protege las neuronas, según las pruebas realizadas en ratones que, además,* no tuvieron efectos secundarios tras el tratamiento.*​​Según explicaron en un comunicado, “los datos disponibles nos indican que este fármaco a dosis altas tarda varios meses en eliminar las placas de amiloide del cerebro de los pacientes que se han acumulado durante años o incluso décadas. Parecería que sólo cuando se consigue una reducción radical de la carga de amiloide (una práctica reversión a la normalidad) de forma mantenida y en fases iniciales de la enfermedad se podría empezar a apreciar el beneficio clínico de los pacientes”.​​*Finalmente, quedan muchos aspectos abiertos como el coste del fármaco, existiendo importantes discrepancias entre la estimación de precio de mercado que han recogido diversos medios* (inasumibles tanto para un sistema público de salud como para una economía familiar media) y los costes estimados por diferentes fuentes en función de la eficacia prevista”.​
Sigo pensando que hay 2 tareas, arreglar el terreno y eliminar el incendio. La iglesia medica se centra en eliminar el incendio

edito: se consiguio eliminar la placa amiloid pero eso no impidio que el alzheimer avanzara = fracaso por objteivo equivocado


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jul 2022)

estoy seguro que el deterioro cognitivo de madre en las ultimas 2 semanas se debe al calor de 40 grados + humedad del cantabrico => crecimiento de hongos en el cerebro

ademas, debido a un desastre que le hciieron con su implante de dientes, ni siquiera puede poner una dentadura postiza porque mantiene los tornillos pero no dientes, y lleva tiempo comiendo mal = bajada de defensas + calor => hongos

no se si alguien ha visto algo asi antes

le he dado de urgencia aceite de coco, 2 cucharadas soperas al dia + ajo + vitC + MSM + vitD + magnesio para intentar detener este deterioro

y a viajar a espana urgente, sin fecha de vuelta, a ver si se puede apagar el incendio que hay montado 

espanoles, no se os puede dejar solos joder, teneis media neurona


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Jul 2022)

Calimero dijo:


> Para darte ánimo mi madre lleva unos 6 meses sin progresar negativamente.



lo ultimo que nos informo el OP fue esto en agosto 2019. Parece que, segun la teoria, aunque el aceite de coco pueda eliminar el hongo, bacteria o lo que sea, la beta amiloide se queda ahi y eso impediria la reversion de la enfermedad y lo maximo a que se puede aspirar entonces es a detenerla (=que el amiloide no aumente)? Tiene sentido?

sobre eliminar el beta amiloide, que es donde se ha centrado la iglesia medica, he encontrado estos 2 articulos

* para sorpresa de todos, los recuerdos no se borran/pierden, solo se pierde el acceso a ellos Un estudio del MIT determina que se puede recuperar la memoria perdida

_Durante años los neurólogos han debatido si la amnesia retrógrada -causada por lesiones traumáticas, estrés o enfermedades como el Alzheimer- se inicia con el daño a las células específicas del cerebro, por lo que* la memoria no se puede almacenar, o si es porque se bloquea el acceso a los recuerdos impidiendo su recuperación*._​​_"La mayoría de los investigadores han apostado por la teoría de almacenamiento, pero hemos demostrado que esta teoría mayoritaria está probablemente equivocada", dice Susumu Tonegawa, profesor del dDepartamento de Biología del MIT. "*La amnesia es un problema de deterioro de recuperación".*_​
* un farmaco caro, Aduhelm, elimina la amiloide por un mes Cura contra el Alzheimer: los dos avances científicos que acercan el final de la enfermedad

_Según explicaron en un comunicado, “los datos disponibles nos indican que este fármaco *a dosis altas tarda varios meses en eliminar las placas de amiloide del cerebro *de los pacientes que se han acumulado durante años o incluso décadas. Parecería que sólo cuando se consigue una reducción radical de la carga de amiloide (una práctica reversión a la normalidad) de forma mantenida y en fases iniciales de la enfermedad se podría empezar a apreciar el beneficio clínico de los pacientes”._​


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Jul 2022)

pues despues de echarle una pensada a esto, ni la teoria de las candidas, ni la teoria de las bacterias de la boca, ni la teoria del beta amiloide (como causa primaria), ni la teoria del aluminio son las que mas me convencen como causa raiz

la mas convincente creo que es la de la diabetes del cerebro, el cerebro dejar de poder funcionar con glucosa. Y luego viene todo o demas. Y el aceite de coco aporta cetonas convirtiendose en combustible alternativo y mejor que la glucosa






Alimento perfecto para el cerebro: Aceite de Coco | EL ACEITE DE COCO


Beneficios de incluir el Aceite de Coco en pacientes con Alzheimer y otras enfermedades




www.aceitedecoco.org






Mary Newport estudió acerca del Alzheimer y llegó a la conclusión de que se trataba de un* tipo de diabetes cerebral* que se parece mucho a la diabetes tipo 1 y 2, ya que se desarrollan problemas con la insulina. Justamente estos problemas con la insulina son los que impiden a las células del cerebro aceptar su principal combustible, la glucosa. *Cuando la producción de insulina en el cerebro disminuye, éste comienza a morir de hambre, lo que se conoce como Hambruna Cerebral.* *Esto es lo que les sucede a los pacientes que sufran Alzheimer, partes de su cerebro comienzan a atrofiarse causando así una alteración en su funcionamiento habitual lo que conlleva la pérdida de la memoria, el habla y el movimiento.*​

Aqui el documento de la Sra Newport que hizo el descubrimiento del aceite de coco



https://www.terapiaclark.es/Docs/terapia-clark-ketonas-aceite-coco-Alzheimer.pdf



_¿Qué tienen en común todas estas situaciones? *Nuestras células pueden usar las cetonas como combustible alterno cuando no hay glucosa disponible*. Las células del cerebro, específicamente las neuronas, están muy limitadas, más limitadas que otras células, en cuanto a los tipos de combustible que pueden usar para funcionar y mantenerse vivas. Normalmente, requieren glucosa (azúcar), pero también pueden usar cetonas. *Comúnmente, los seres humanos no tienen cetonas en circulación que el cerebro pueda utilizar* a menos que hayan estado privados de alimento durante dos o 3 más días o estén sometidos a una dieta cetogénica (muy baja en carbohidratos), como la dieta Atkins. *En la enfermedad de Alzheimer, las neuronas de ciertas zonas del cerebro no pueden asimilar la glucosa4,5 debido a una resistencia a la insulina y van muriendo lentamente en un proceso que parece iniciarse una o más décadas antes de que los síntomas sean aparentes.* *Si estas células tuvieran acceso a las cetonas, posiblemente se mantendrían vivas y seguirían funcionando.* Parece ser que las personas que padecen la enfermedad de Parkinson,6 la enfermedad de Huntington, 7 la esclerosis múltiple y el ALS9 presentan un defecto similar en la absorción de la glucosa, pero en distintas zonas del cerebro o de la médula espinal._​​
Aqui su conferencia en TED

​









¿Es el mal de Alzheimer una diabetes cerebral?


Las neuronas también se vuelven resistentes a la insulina, alterando el metabolismo de la glucosa en el cerebro. La ciencia ha descubierto nuevas funciones fisiológicas de la insulina, que tienen relación con la memoria.




multitematika.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Jul 2022)

El Cerebro De Pan Diapositivas


CEREBRO DE PAN ‘DOCTOR DAVID PERLMUTTER’ LAURA VALENTINA BARRIOS VARGAS DOCENTE JACQUELINE ROYS UNIVERSIDAD ANTONIO NARIÑO FACULTAD PSICOLOGIA PRIMER SEMESTRE IBAGUE 2017




en.calameo.com


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> vuelvo a lo mismo, los jovenes tambien tienen mala higiene bucal
> 
> que es lo que se jode del sistema inmune? aunque elimine las bacterias y las candidas, si no se repara el sistema inmune, no ha arreglado nada. Y si se repara el sistema inmune es posible que el mismo se haga cargo de las bacterias y las candidas. Luego el problema raiz es cualquier cosa que sjode el sistema inmune y lo demas son consecuencias.
> 
> *Pensando como piensa intuyo que es medico*



O desinformador  
Mucho mas probable, 

Ashtar


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> lo ultimo que nos informo el OP fue esto en agosto 2019. Parece que, segun la teoria, aunque el aceite de coco pueda eliminar el hongo, bacteria o lo que sea, la beta amiloide se queda ahi y eso impediria la reversion de la enfermedad y lo maximo a que se puede aspirar entonces es a detenerla (=que el amiloide no aumente)? Tiene sentido?
> 
> sobre eliminar el beta amiloide, que es donde se ha centrado la iglesia medica, he encontrado estos 2 articulos
> 
> ...



Nada olvide las *placas de amiloides*. Esa magufada proviene de la oficialidad. 

Candidas, puras y duras. Todo. No solo el alzheimer 


Perro Viejo dijo:


> OFF TOPIC, o no tanto: Cosas de la farmafia y la siensia basada en hebidencia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣ (II) | Página 10933 | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Jul 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Nada olvide las *placas de amiloides*. Esa magufada proviene de la oficialidad.
> 
> Candidas, puras y duras. Todo. No solo el alzheimer
> 
> ...



tampoco veo las candidas como causa raiz

me parece bastante clara la teoria de la diabetes tipo 3 = *El cerebro deja de poder procesar el azucar y las celulas cerebrales mueren*. Despues vienen las candidas, las bacterias de la boca y las placas amieloides

Pero, el problema raiz, casi pongo la mano en el fuego que, son los carbohidratos y azucares (EL PAN de los cojones, cerebro de pan)


----------



## Max Aub (27 Jul 2022)

Al final, una vez más, se demuestra que la dieta natural del ser humano es carne, carne y más carne. A mayor porcentaje de carbohdratos, más enfermedades.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> tampoco veo las candidas como causa raiz
> 
> me parece bastante clara la teoria de la diabetes tipo 3 = *El cerebro deja de poder procesar el azucar y las celulas cerebrales mueren*. Despues vienen las candidas, las bacterias de la boca y las placas amieloides
> 
> Pero, el problema raiz, casi pongo la mano en el fuego que, son los carbohidratos y azucares (EL PAN de los cojones, cerebro de pan)



Vale. Va ud bien- Diabetes, dejese de tipos 
La diabetes es una candidiasis. Lo tenemos descrito en nuestro hilo de todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas. Pero por no buscarlo en nuestro hilo nos vamos directamente al gougle.
Solo tienes que poner diabetes candidiasis y ohhhhhhhhhhhh sorpresa 



Se incluyen resultados de *diabetes* candidiasis.
¿Quieres obtener resultados solo de diabetis candidiasis?

*Tratamiento natural para la candidiasis cuando tenemos diabetes*
El ejercicio físico moderado ayuda a reducir nuestros niveles de glucosa. ...
Comer cada día repartido en 4-5 tomas.
Endulzar con Stevia. ...
Vigilar las hipoglucemias o bajones de azúcar (no pasar más de cinco horas sin comer)
Mas cosas...
*AddThis Utility Frame*

www.enbuenasmanos.com/candidiasis-y-diabetes
¿Te ha resultado útil?


La gente también pregunta
¿Por qué la diabetes puede causar candidiasis?
¿Qué es la candidiasis?
¿Cuáles son las causas de la candidiasis recurrente?
¿Cómo afecta el azúcar a la candidiasis?

Comentarios
*Candidiasis y Diabetes: Lo que Debes Saber - Beyond Type 2*








Candidiasis y diabetes: Lo que debes saber - Beyond Type 2


Es probable que ya sepas que los niveles altos de glucosa (azúcar) en sangre pueden tener impacto en tus ojos, tus dedos de las manos, de los pies y tus riñones… pero hay otras partes del cuerpo de las que no hablamos tanto. La diabetes también puede afectar la salud de tus áreas genitales. Sí, […]




es.beyondtype2.org




13/4/2021 · Los medicamentos para la diabetes que pueden causar candidiasis incluyen:* Farxiga (dapagliflozina) Invokana (canagliflozina) Jardiance* (empagliflozina)


Ejercicio

Info DT2

Otros Tipos de Diabetes

Comida

Manejo de Diabetes

Únete



*Candidiasis y Diabetes: Lo que Debes Saber - Beyond Type 1*








Candidiasis y diabetes: Lo que debes saber


Es probable que ya sepas que los niveles altos de glucosa (azúcar) en sangre pueden tener impacto en tus ojos, tus dedos de las manos, de los pies y tus riñones… pero hay otras partes del cuerpo de las que no hablamos tanto. La diabetes también puede afectar la salud de tus áreas genitales. Sí, […]




es.beyondtype1.org




Los medicamentos para la diabetes que pueden causar candidiasis incluyen: Farxiga (dapagliflozina) Invokana (canagliflozina) Jardiance (empagliflozina)
*Candidiasis y diabetes, ¿cómo se relacionan?*








Candidiasis y diabetes, ¿cómo se relacionan?


Como bien sabemos, los altos niveles de glucosa sangre tienen un impacto en los ojos, las manos, los pies, los riñones y el área genital, de manera que, en algunos casos, es posible que la candidiasis sea consecuencia de la diabetes.




revistadiabetespr.com




18/1/2022 · Candidiasis* en hombres diabéticos Esta condición en pacientes masculinos se conoce como “tiña inguinal”,* y* por lo general* es* causada por el uso de suspensorios sudorosos por largos periodos de tiempo;* y al igual que en las mujeres, el riesgo de desarrollar candidiasis aumenta debido a los altos niveles de azúcar en sangre y en orina.




*Candidiasis y diabetes mellitus - Revista Electrónica de ...*


https://www.portalesmedicos.com/.../1/Candidiasis-y-diabetes-mellitus.html


RESUMEN. La* candidiasis* es una afección* muy frecuente* en nuestro medio y fundamentalmente en pacientes* diabéticos.* Se produce por el crecimiento excesivo de la* Candida* en la boca, el tracto digestivo, la vagina y otros tejidos. El mal control metabólico es el responsable de que los pacientes diabéticos presenten más infecciones micoticas que el ...
 min
*Diabetes and yeast infections (candidiasis): Risk, …*









Diabetes and yeast infections (candidiasis): Risk, symptoms, and more


A person with diabetes has a higher chance of getting a yeast infection. Learn why diabetes increases the risk, how to recognize a yeast infection, and what to do.




www.medicalnewstoday.com




21/7/2022 · However, if too much* yeast* collects,* candidiasis* — more commonly known as a* yeast* infection — can develop. It can cause discomfort, including …
Tiempo estimado de lectura: 8






Esto solo de la primera pagina de busqueda. Hay muchas mas.
Y boquitas sucias. para los que dicen que el alzaheimer viene de la boquita. Asi quedamos bien con todos,, incluidos supuestos "medicos"

Ashtar luego cucudrulus cosmicos


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Jul 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Vale. Va ud bien- Diabetes, dejese de tipos
> La diabetes es una candidiasis. Lo tenemos descrito en nuestro hilo de todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas. Pero por no buscarlo en nuestro hilo nos vamos directamente al gougle.
> Solo tienes que poner diabetes candidiasis y ohhhhhhhhhhhh sorpresa
> 
> ...



reservado

dejeme leer con calma, creo que se lo que le voy a contestar, pero dejeme leer bien, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (28 Jul 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> reservado
> 
> dejeme leer con calma, creo que se lo que le voy a contestar, pero dejeme leer bien, gracias por el aporte




Tranquilo. Este hilo es desde hace tiempo de la federacion galactica. Los ets del foro vamos 
Ademas tranquilo. Podremos disertar c tranquilamente cientificamente del asunto. 
Los trolls y sucedanios nos temen mas a que al mismo demonio.
Al final nos quedamos siempre hablando solos.
Esperamos que ud nos lleve un poquito la contraria cientificamente y asi mantemenos el hilo en vilo 

Ashtar


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Jul 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Tranquilo. Este hilo es desde hace tiempo de la federacion galactica. Los ets del foro vamos
> Ademas tranquilo. Podremos disertar c tranquilamente cientificamente del asunto.
> Los trolls y sucedanios nos temen mas a que al mismo demonio.
> Al final nos quedamos siempre hablando solos.
> ...



ok, ya me informe, era de esperar, las candidas y las infecciones proliferan en entornos acidos, ybeso es lo que generan azucar y carbohidratos.

ahora bien, entiendes que en esta relacion causa efecto, la causa raiz es el consumo de glucosa, por uno u otro medio, y las consecuencias son las infecciones y la placa amieloide?

y que, por tanto, el primer punto a solucionar es la causa raiz, es decir, el consumo de carbos?

—------------

a mi madre le estamos dando esto cada dia, y de momento mejora:

* brocoli
* cebolla
* pimiento
* guisantes
* pimientos de padron
* zanahoria

* curcuma
* ajo
* genjibre
* pimienta
* cayena

* salmon

* vitamian D
* magnesio
* vitamina C
* azufre

* aceite de coco


----------



## Singularidad informativa (8 Ago 2022)

Cito protocolo NAC _basado_ en:








CDF NAC Protocol.pdf


Cosmic Death Fungus A Primer On An Ancient Enemy. Document Version 1.4. Background We are a collective of scientists, geneticists, researchers, professors and philosophers. What you are about to read may be the single most important thing you learn in regards to your health and longevity. I am...




www.docdroid.net





No es consejo médico.

Mañanas

*1200mg de NAC
*300mg de Aceite de Orégano (extracto 10:1 en cápsulas)
*Aceite de Semilla Negra, también conocido como comino negro (_Nigella sativa_) (recomendado 1 cucharadita 5ml/teaspoon, o 4000mg)

Noche

*600mg de NAC
*300 mg de aceite de orégano
*Aceite de Semilla Negra (recomendado 1 cucharadita 5ml/teaspoon, o 4000mg)

Continuar diariamente durante un mínimo de dos meses y contar 3 semanas sin síntomas de desintoxicación fúngica antes de pasar al siguiente paso.

Protocolo de mantenimiento
__________

Por la mañana

*600mg de NAC
*100mg Nicotinamide Riboside O
500mg Ácido Nicotínico (Niacina pura) - Evitar la nicotinamida/niacinamida (forma de Niacina no ruborizante), dado que inhibe sirtuinas. No hay problema con la Niacina normal de liberación prolongada.
*400-500mg Resveratrol (200mg si es trans-resveratrol) O
100mg Pterostilbeno
*Aceite de Semilla Negra (recomendado 1 cucharadita 5ml/teaspoon, o 4000mg)

Noche

1 cucharadita de aceite de semilla negra

Descansa cada dos semanas pero sigue complementando el aceite de semilla negra.

Los síntomas de desintoxicación fúngica pueden incluir:
Cansancio, agotamiento, dolor muscular, aumento de la secreción torácica o nasal, síntomas parecidos a los del resfriado o la gripe, dolor de nervios o de articulaciones, herpes labial, dolores de cabeza, irritabilidad, cambio en la frecuencia, volumen o color de las heces; estómago hinchado, calambres, aumento de gases

De forma puntual, Molibdeno para los síntomas de desintoxicación fúngica.

Para el que quiera ahorrarse la búsqueda:





iHerb.com - Wish Lists







es.iherb.com












Aceite de comino negro BIO | KoRo Spain


El aceite es sensible al calor y no debe utilizarse para freír, sino para refinar ensaladas, sopas o salsas. O simplemente en el pan.




www.koro-shop.es


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Mas info sobre hongos y parásitos.

> Hongo de la muerte cósmica: un manual básico sobre un antiguo enemigo








CDF.pdf


Cosmic Death Fungus A Primer On An Ancient Enemy. Document Version 1.1. Background We are part of an international team that will be releasing data in the coming months. We are a collective of scientists, geneticists, professors and philosophers. I am going to break this down in the simplest...




www.docdroid.net





La píldora parasitaria


https://files.catbox.moe/9rbtxh.pdf



Tratamientos antiparasitarios tanto a base de hierbas como sintéticos


https://files.catbox.moe/ue69ab.pdf



>PDF informativo adicional


https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5ca959c23560c369880b1806/t/5d4f86f20213620001e7a7ac/1565492985774/Parasites.pdf



>La epidemia oculta en parásitos norteamericanos


archive.ph



>Infecciones parasitarias intestinales en hombres homosexuales: prevalencia, síntomas y factores de transmisión


https://files.catbox.moe/1a4zxr.pdf



>Candida Diet





The Candida Diet


The Candida Diet is a low-sugar, anti-inflammatory diet that eliminates added sugars, gluten, alcohol, and foods that can damage gut health.



www.thecandidadiet.com





The NAC Protocol (Actualizado en junio de 2022)

*1200 mg de NAC *300 mg
de aceite de orégano (extracto 10:1 en cápsula de gel)
*Aceite de semilla negra (4000 mg o 1 cucharadita)

Noche

*600 mg de NAC
*300 mg de aceite de orégano
*Aceite de semilla negra (4000 mg o 1 cucharadita)

Continúe diariamente durante un mínimo de dos meses y cuente 3 semanas sin síntomas de muerte antes de pasar al siguiente paso.

Protocolo de mantenimiento
__________

Mañana

*600 mg de NAC
*100 mg de ribósido de nicotinamida O
500 mg de ácido nicotínico (niacina pura)
* 400-500 mg de resveratrol O
100 mg de pterostilbeno
* Aceite de semilla negra (4000 mg o 1 cucharadita)

Noche

1 cucharadita Aceite de semilla negra

Tómese un descanso cada dos semanas pero aún complemente el aceite de semilla negra.

Los síntomas de muerte fúngica pueden incluir:
cansancio, agotamiento, dolor muscular, aumento de la secreción nasal o del pecho, síntomas similares a los del resfriado o la gripe, dolor en los nervios o articulaciones, herpes labial, dolores de cabeza, irritabilidad, cambios en la frecuencia, el volumen o el color de las heces; estómago hinchado, calambres, aumento de gases


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (9 Ago 2022)

Con el cáncer hay relación?


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Con el cáncer hay relación?








Un medicamento hecho para animales y tomado por humanos para tratar el cáncer: fenbendazole


A Drug Made for Animals and Taken by Humans to Treat Cancer: Fenbendazole - Cancer Treatments - from Research to Application Fenbendazol y compuestos similares han sido conocidos por veterinarios, agricultores e investigadores de laboratorio durante décadas. Las propiedades anticancerígenas se...




www.burbuja.info


----------

